#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-17
<fginther> plars, essentially, it was the desire to test a touch + mir enabled image in parallel with the regular images
<fginther> mir requiring a small bit of extra work to turn on
<plars> fginther: sure, we can turn on mir by just touching a file right?
<fginther> Right.
<fginther> I was assuming this is dependent upon the work to restructure the touch slaves
<plars> fginther: it's a complete extra test run though, it's something we could look at, but we should talk about how to differentiate the results in the dashboard and all that
<plars> fginther: yes, it's partly dependent on that, but could be done before
<fginther> plars, that sounds very cool.
<cjohnston> bug #12345
<ubot5> bug 12345 in isdnutils (Ubuntu) "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12345
<cjohnston> sweet
<plars> fginther: another possibility is that if we have some specific tests we'd like to target at running under mir, we could set it up as part of the regular test run
<fginther> plars, didrocks also mentioned a ppa for testing with mir, but I didn't fully understand how that fit in
<plars> fginther: that's a whole different issue
<didrocks> fginther: plars: I'm writing an email
<plars> fginther: one thing at a time :)
<fginther> didrocks, thx
<plars> fginther: if we have a specific test to run with mir, we could add setup/teardown for that test to enable mir, reboot, run the test
<didrocks> done
<fginther> plars, that would be interesting, perhaps running the unity8 suite under mir would be just as helpful as a full image test
<plars> fginther, didrocks: doing it like that would be much better I think, because we wouldn't have to repeat a lot of the things that are not relevant to mir (install, default smoke, etc)
<didrocks> plars: so, you handle that, adding the ppa and so on?
<plars> didrocks: let me go read the mail, typically no
<didrocks> as mir doesn't have specific tests, I think you will add unity8 and all apps tests
<didrocks> plars: so, does the email makes sense? any way we can run that automatically?
<plars> didrocks: sorta, I responded. For the image testing though, the input is exactly what you would expect: an image
<plars> didrocks: I've set up a temporary one-off for some qt stuff recently, I could do the same but it's not a long term fix
<plars> didrocks: ideally this shouldn't be running long-term though right?
<didrocks> plars: ok, answered ;)
<didrocks> let's do that
<plars> didrocks: so you will get us an image with this?
<didrocks> plars: hum? no, we need latest image + a ppa
<didrocks> is this possible?
<plars> <plars> didrocks: sorta, I responded. For the image testing though, the input is exactly what you would expect: an image
<plars> <plars> didrocks: I've set up a temporary one-off for some qt stuff recently, I could do the same but it's not a long term fix
<kgunn> fginther: ping
<didrocks> and we can't add ppas to anything in UTAH?
<didrocks> plars: ^
<plars> didrocks: we could, but we've actually been actively moving away from depending on any kind of ppa as that's where the images are going
<didrocks> plars: right, but this kind is tested in isolation
<didrocks> code*
<didrocks> the goal for it is to not land for the coming week in distro
<didrocks> but we need test
<plars> didrocks: sorry, just trying to figure out where this fits best. It seems like it's sort of like autolanding testing, except you don't want to autoland it, right?
<plars> but it's not really image testing either
<didrocks> plars: right, it's while Mir is in its own silo
<plars> fginther, didrocks: I think we need to discuss further where we can fit stuff like this into the ci - I don't think it's a perfect fit anywhere at the moment, and typically things like this have been hand tested in the past by the dev teams I think (by doing what you suggest, pulling the ppa into a latest image and running tests on it)
<plars> it could probably be shoved in to a number of places, but it sounds like something we might need again
<didrocks> plars: we need the support for dailies on the phone
<didrocks> what jibel did at 95%
<plars> didrocks: not sure what you mean
<didrocks> but asac is telling me there is nobody at the moment to finish this support
<asac> didrocks: fginther can look at it i assume
<didrocks> plars: if the dailies support testing phone, we would be done (it's basically the same contect)
<didrocks> context*
<asac> after we got the MP straight
<didrocks> asac: Mir needs 5 components to be built to test
<asac> also we said that jibel would still support us
<didrocks> asac: as they change ABI
<asac> and we said we might be able to dodge it
<asac> if we cant
<asac> we have to go back
<didrocks> asac: so you can't do that at the MP level without having the notion of "you need this, this and this"
<didrocks> and for this week, what sergio needs, is testing
<asac> didrocks: right. thought we asked them to change ABI/API decently
<didrocks> asac: they still plan to do it everyday
<didrocks> (and now, the devs tries to push back if you follow #ubuntu-mir btw)
<didrocks> so short term solution, I would say, let's do manual testing if we can't get anything else
<didrocks> pulling the iso
<didrocks> installing the ppa (once Mir builds…)
<didrocks> and running unity8 + apps tests
<didrocks> fginther: plars: makes sense? ^
<asac> probably
<asac> didrocks: check with fginther what it takes to bring his way of doing things into daily-release testing
<fginther> didrocks, plars, if it's just a matter of we need an image first, we can build an image on jenkins and feed that into smoke
<asac> didrocks: feels like its just changing the ppa to use for testing
<asac> instead of merge ppa, test with the release ppa
<asac> fginther: right. so what we want is to be able to produce an image from daily-release ppa
<didrocks> asac: but the Mir MP will fail
<didrocks> because it's changing the lib
<asac> fginther: that either includes all or just a subset
<didrocks> so, you don't have the unity-mir, u-s-c and platform-api you need to test with
<didrocks> (yet)
<asac> didrocks: sorry. i phrased correctly. was saying that if we need testing at daily-release level so badly
<asac> we can see if our MP solution for phone provisioning could work there
<asac> didrocks: i understand that part
<asac> but guess we have to reside on manual testing
<asac> though if we have a way to send a job to the lab saying: take image x), add ppa A and install packages C,D,E
<asac> we could use that rather than manual
<fginther> asac, if that's what we need, than we should just build the image that contains all of that
<plars> asac: this is sort of what I suggested earlier when I thought it was just a matter of enabling mir. What is actually wanted is to run pretty much all the tests though, so it's a complete extra test run
<plars> right
<plars> so that's when it became apparent that it should probably just be a whole image set up the way it's needed (mir enabled, packages installed, deps in place)
<plars> it's still a new test run, but unless what's wanted is a continuous run of this (unlikely?) It's a one-off sort of like what we did for qt51
<fginther> plars, asac, I can queue up a job to create this image. just want to make sure this works for everybody and what the schedule should be
<plars> that would be in the case of "this is a quick test to make sure nothing breaks before we merge and land this"
<asac> fginther: we need to select parts
<didrocks> asac: yeah, otto provides that on the desktop for a long time
<didrocks> asac: and the phone prototype that jibel has does as well
<didrocks> it's juts a question of finishing up
<plars> if this is way out still, then manual testing probably makes more sense until it's almost ready
<asac> didrocks: jibel says its not htere
<asac> jibel: ^^
<asac> jibel: so seems we wont be able to dodge getting your stuff in
<asac> i hoped i could
<fginther> kgunn, pong
<didrocks> asac: weird, it was almost there before my holidays AFAIK
<didrocks> but I'm unsure about the ro image though, maybe his work was pre-ro image
<asac> didrocks: otto is lxc based etc.
<asac> that seems to be not cleared on kernel side etc.
<fginther> I'm not saying we abondond jibel's work, but I would prefer a solution that fits in with the existing infrastructure
<asac> so its a dead end potentially...
<didrocks> asac: no for the phone one
<fginther> for the next 4 weeks
<didrocks> AFAIK
<asac> jibel: can you tell us what your stuff is?
<didrocks> it's using the same code, but the lxc part
<asac> jibel: and how far we are?
<asac> ok
<asac> so lets have a call on that one i guess
<asac> didrocks: lets talk about todays landing first :)
<asac> where do we stand with those?
<asac> once we have those pushed we can talk about phone testing
<didrocks> asac: remember I told I needed to go at 5PM?
<didrocks> I can go back afterward
<didrocks> but I have an appointment for the wedding
<didrocks> I'm already late
<didrocks> and stuck in discussion with the Mir guys
<asac> didrocks: we can do that call tomorrow
<asac> didrocks: just wanted to check where we stand with what sil2100 wanted to land etc.
<didrocks> apparently, the devs don't want to do library proper development
<asac> i can deal with him alone :)
<asac> didrocks: yeah. however, thats for the special mir PPA
<asac> so we can dodge that discussion for 2 more days
<asac> :)
<asac> didrocks: so go to a wedding
<didrocks> asac: well, 2 more days :p
<didrocks> I don't go to a wedding, I go to prepare my wedding :p
<asac> right. hence, lets first sort the other landings
<asac> ah
<asac> and then talk about that lib thing
<asac> sil2100: so ... where do we stand :)
<asac> sil2100: can you try what we planned to get in?
<asac> i assume stuff has built by now?
<didrocks> asac: most of the thing built, see the link I pasted to you an hour ago
 * didrocks goes now
<asac> sil2100: so content hub stuff is inproposed?
<asac> nice
<asac> sil2100: i think we wanted to try scopes and application #2 as well for today
<asac> sil2100: i think plars and psivaa are happy to help testing if you explain how to do that
<asac> Mirv: ^
<sil2100> asac: ACK
<sil2100> asac: I'm testing those on the phone now
<cwayne1> asac: hi, just wondering if there was any update on lightdm?
<jibel> asac, my stuff uses the same runner than we use on desktop, with the major difference that we cannot use overlays fs on phone and the device is reprovisioned between each run (takes between 6min on N4 and N10 to 9min on NG) instead of just dropping the overlay
<asac> sil2100: are the content-hub things out of proposed now?
<asac> jibel: where does it stand? how can we hook what you have up to the system?
<jibel> asac, it requires full RW access to the FS which I think can be done by remounting / RW upon provisioning
<asac> right
<asac> thats a workaround for now
<asac> ChickenCutlass: so let me know what you want to land
<asac> before multimedia
<ChickenCutlass> asac, ok, yes we will
<sil2100> asac: yes, it's all in archive
<jibel> asac, the nodes are labeled by the name of the devices so we should be able to plug then to the daily-release machinery by /just/ adding the labels to the list of executors on the saucy_daily-release job
<jibel> asac, that part is untested
<cwayne1> asac: any update on lightdm
<asac> cwayne1: so that one is discussed in management
<kgunn> fginther: sorry...i walked away
<asac> cwayne1: do we need it or not ... given the locales are connected we want it i think
<kgunn> fginther: we were wondering...
<cwayne1> asac: from a customization point of view we need it
<kgunn> we basically want to bump the mir server so on every mp
<asac> cwayne1: just need to be tested
<asac> cwayne1: that involves running all autopilots
<asac> and also ensuring it doesnt break utah
<kgunn> we were wondering if we could modify the jenkins bot to do this
<kgunn> as part of the merges done for mir ?
<ricmm> kgunn: bump ABI in *each* commit ?
<kgunn> ricmm: yep
<cwayne1> asac: ok, that sounds reasonable
<asac> cwayne1: ok... thats ubuntu-touch-session?
<asac> that feels like work we cant do short term
<asac> cwayne1: so you can help us by supporting us in that effort
<fginther> kgunn, probably, we just need to modify the value in the packaging before building?
<asac> cwayne1: otherwise it will wait until we have cleared the stuff we need to land before beta freeze
<cwayne1> asac: how can i help support it?
<asac> cwayne1: ubuntu-touch-session is not in CI?
<cwayne1> asac: ?
<fginther> kgunn, but you also want this change to make it into trunk, correct?
<kgunn> fginther: yes...it would be bumping on our mir trunk
<asac> cwayne1: so ... the landing ask ask for an update to ubuntu-touch-session
<asac> which probably will bring it into the image
<asac> cwayne1: what we want is to have that change, and have someone test it on phones and run all autopilots
<asac> if you have a good log of those succeeding you can just upload them after checking here
<kgunn> fginther: could we do it as early as today?
<fginther> kgunn, that's a little more work, but also doable.
<fginther> kgunn, I think so
<asac> kgunn: sounds not like short term
<kgunn> fginther: you would be a life saver
<asac> certainly doable though
<fginther> kgunn, do you happen to have a script for automating the bump?
<cwayne1> asac: im happy to test it on the phone
<kgunn> fginther: we can make one
<asac> cwayne1: when are you awake?
<kgunn> so says robert_ancell
<asac> sil2100: are the app tests going well?
<fginther> kgunn, thanks, I'll start getting the other bits lined up
<cwayne1> asac: EST
<kgunn> fginther: awesome!
<robert_ancell> fginther, I'll write one now
 * kgunn 's "i owe you a beer" ledger grows longer
<sil2100> asac: problematic, I might have found an issue
<asac> sil2100: oki...
<asac> lets not rush
<asac> sil2100: if its hard to figure, lets try scopes instead i guess
<asac> sil2100: mayube explain plars and sivaa how to test these
<fginther> sil2100, is this the same problem you've been seeing on daily release (Unauthorized when talking to launchpad)? http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/autopilot-gtk-saucy-armhf-ci/25/console
<fginther> sil2100, it's intetmittent
<sil2100> fginther: no, we had could not resolve host etc. issues on daily-release mostly
<asac> anyone knows if we still see DNS issues?
<asac> or are those gone?
<sil2100> asac: yesterday I saw some on intel sadly - today I didn't, but maybe didrocks saw?
<robert_ancell> fginther, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120034/
<sil2100> asac: the apps issues are resolved, I'm preparing for release \o/
<asac> sil2100: nice... you think you can try the scopes as well?
<asac> but guess that requires lots of testing :)
<asac> sil2100: mayve you can explain to plars and psivaa how they can find which packages to try?
<asac> they can certainly tests in parallel then
<asac> sil2100: but dont hold back pushing the apps :)
<fginther> robert_ancell, thanks
<asac> sil2100: did you try to take all aopps
<asac> or just the two we marked?
<asac> dont care either
<asac> just wondering if we might even get more than i hoped for :)
<sil2100> asac: I was testing history-service, dialer-app and messaging-app basically, and also re-testing ubuntu-keyboard in the meantime
<mandel> asac, ping
<asac> mandel: hi
<asac> sil2100: kk
<mandel> asac, hello! I was told that I should ping you (or didrock) if I needed to land bug fixes for the phone image (ubuntu-download-manager package), is that correct?
<asac> mandel: who is your techlead/manager?
<mandel> asac, _ralsina
<mandel> asac, and _alecu
<asac> mandel: ok... you can ask him to add your landing to the spreadsheet and we will process it asap
<asac> mandel: just ensure its cleawr that its a bugfix only release
<mandel> asac, ok, will do
<mandel> asac, yes, no new features, just bugs
<asac> mandel: how big is the diff?
<mandel> asac, hm.. there are several mp but not less than 2000
<mandel> asac, I can have a small diff per bug
<mandel> rather than a crazy diff
<asac> mandel: think is not needed
<asac> mandel: just add it to the landing list
<mandel> ok
<asac> mandel: once we get closer you might want to offer support to test autopilots locally to give up front confirm that stuff is good
<mandel> asac, hmmm autopilot tests with the downloader are going to be interesting.. since is a daemon
<asac> mandel: its not about your tests
<asac> mandel: its about confirming that your cdhanges dont break tests of other apps
<asac> etc.
<mandel> ah, ok
<asac> e.g. install your stuff, run a few autopilots for apps and unity
<asac> if thats confirmed, we can fastpath it more easily
<asac> sil2100: hey ... so folks say we should at least file a bug with the log and add it as a comment in case something odesnt make it
<asac> guess makes sense
<asac> not sure how to do that
<asac> fginther: so what came out of the discussion on how we could easily test custom images with ppas and package list added?
<asac> on demand?
<asac> fginther: was the outcome that we should just finish jibel's stuff?
<fginther> asac, the solution to me is to just build the image somewhere else first
<fginther> no one replied to my suggestion yet
<asac> fginther: hmm. what does that mean "build the image somewhere else first"?
<asac> fginther: not as part of jenkins?
<fginther> build the image as part of a separate jenkins job, not while trying to do the actual smoke test setup
<fginther> a job that does nothing more than produce an image
<asac> feels reasonable
<asac> fginther: so we use that for both: MPs and daily-release? or are you talking daily-release stage only for now?
<fginther> asac, I'm talking about smoke test
<asac> fginther: but smoke test we have phone testing right now
<fginther> the topic was triggered by wanting to test smoke with mir enabled
<asac> smoek test == daily image testing on reports.qa.ubuntu.com
<asac> fginther: hmm. ok then i think the topic was mixed up\
<fginther> indeed
<asac> what i am talking about is to have something to test our daily-release ppa content
<asac> before we publish it
<asac> a) all that is in there
<asac> b) just a subset of changes added against the last image
<asac> right now sil, mirv and didrocks arrange that manual
<fginther> right
<asac> so i wondered if an dhow we can reuse either what utah does in image testing or what you did in MP
<asac> sil2100: am i right that if i take last green image and dist-upgrade to the daily-release ppa
<asac> i get everything currently staged?
<fginther> asac, I think we can engineer a solution close to what we're doing in upstream merger. But honostly I haven't had time to look at jibel's stuff yet to see if that would be easier.
<asac> yeah
<asac> guess cant be created in a day anyway
<asac> really think we want a microservice
<asac> that takes and image +ppa + a set of packages to install from that
<asac> and flashes, boots, etc.
<asac> :)
<asac> and reuse that everywhgere
<fginther> that's pretty close to what we're already doing, we're just missing the ppa bit and that really isn't hard to add.
<fginther> it's a bit of a hack
<fginther> I'll talk to sil2100 and didrocks to make sure I'm not overlooking something
 * fginther back in a bit
<lool> asac: here
<asac> lool: hi :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> sil2100: so... lool and me had the idea if we could try "EVERYTHING" that is currently built in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages
<lool> asac: so perhaps we could start with listing all the changelogs + diffs of things in daily-build against saucy
<asac> and see how autopilot acts up
<asac> lool: yeah. if we had that we would clearly see more :)
<lool> asac: so you're saying it's too costly for the time we have to spin up a side image that would have the PPA bits included
<asac> lool: it would only help us if we could do one off image spins that only include parts of it
<lool> I think we could
<asac> lool: and at best be able to send that to our phones in the lab...
<asac> but that part we can do with fginther i feel
<lool> we could also build the image by hand until we find it's good enough, then let things through and build it
<asac> lool: fginther basically said that his problem is getting the image to test
<sil2100> asac: please wait with that
<asac> rather than running the test
<lool> but that requires costly build image + upload image cycles
<asac> sil2100: wait :)
<sil2100> asac: we have an unwanted package in daily-build...
<asac> sil2100: we discuss the plan
<asac> so you are welcome to contribute :)
<asac> sil2100: so if we had something to produce images nicely with a subset of stuff in there
<asac> we could send that to our phones
<asac> right?
<asac> and we could at least stop manually running the tests
<asac> but rather using our infrastructure to test
<asac> sil2100: oh wait ... just ONE unwanted package?
<asac> lool: so i think we can also make a job that does something like fginther does in MPs
<lool> what is that?
<asac> lool: he takes an image that is there, and then dist-upgrades it
<asac> and after ppa-purges
<asac> not nice
<asac> but seems to work
<asac> 99% of cases
<asac> lool: only problem when we get to RO
<lool> well that's fine, we could even publish the modified image
<asac> right
<asac> lool: anyway. i think thats all not good to do if we dont have everyone here :)
<asac> certainly nothing to start today
<lool> ok
<asac> for today what would help is getting a view
<asac> of what is in thtere
<lool> I can start the script thing
<asac> that isnt in sauch
<asac> saucy
<lool> it's something I can continue tomorrow and can stop anytime
<asac> then we can look and see what subset we can try to pipeclean
<asac> lool: i will get you into the standup for tomorrow morning
<lool> bah, someone removed http://people.linaro.org/~lool/ and I just googled and found a link to a script I had published there, erf
<lool> now I need to find the original  :-)
<asac> hehe
<kgunn> fginther: one thing about our mp builds....can someone tell us, which is which ?
<kgunn> alan_g & I noticed there seems to be an android & armhf build
<kgunn> what's the diff ?
<kgunn> also alan_g thinks there's a setup prob with the armhf one
<alan_g> fginther: kgunn this looks like a config issue? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-saucy-armhf-ci/7/console
<asac> sil2100: what was the bad package you talked about?
<asac> ogra_: did the 53 image come out yet?
<ogra_> yep
<asac> ogra_: not yet in qa it seems... guess not long ago
<ogra_> https://system-image.ubuntu.com/saucy-proposed/ ...
<ogra_> 16:48 UTC
<asac> ogra_: hmm. adb shell makes me shell@...
<asac> think i am in the android container
<ogra_> sounds like
<asac> ogra_: just try rebooting?
<asac> unity is running
<ogra_> whats after the @ ?
<asac> and stuff
<asac> shell@android:/
<ogra_> yeah, thats the container
<asac> is it sometimes that might go away on reboot?
<ogra_> should be disabled by default
<ogra_> try it
<asac> our whole UI is surely working
<asac> ok just reboot?
<ogra_> might be that some test you ran left the property enabled or so
<ogra_> yeah, just reboot and see
<asac> ogra_: oh... yeah i had some complains
<asac> something about adb props ... ro
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ok i am root@ again
<asac> guess was a one time thingy
<sil2100> asac: xpathselect - the new version of that package landed in daily-build, breaking unity stacks
<asac> sil2100: where did that come in through?
<asac> sil2100: do we have CI for that?
<asac> sil2100: also ... arent unity stacks diverted to the experimental ppa right now?
<asac> sil2100: anyway, did you kill it? i am dist-upgrading righ tnow
<asac> and i dont see it coming :)
 * asac is brave and upgrades the whole lot :)
<sil2100> asac: it got in by accident, we had a bug in the config - the config wasn't redeployed because of a typo etc.
<sil2100> asac: I removed it from the PPA and fixed daily-build
<sil2100> asac: I'm re-spinning unity now
<kgunn> sil2100: ^ is that related to my query on experimental ?>
<asac> sil2100: ok so i distupgraded everything. .. we have right now, i assume thats broken then?
<sil2100> kgunn: I don't think so... but I would have to double-check
<asac> unity at least still boots with all :)
<sil2100> asac: not sure if it's broken, since it only causes a FTBFS for unity7 - but it still has xpathselect with features that are not supposed to be in saucy
<asac> kk
<asac> sil2100: let me do a start on some tests
<asac> to see
<plars> asac: all the latest touch_ro images just failed to install properly in the lab, I'm investigating locally but I can't see those devices any more
<plars> asac: I pinged rfowler, but I don't want to kick it off on another device since it's likely to kill those also
<plars> s/another device/another device in the lab/
<asac> plars: right
<asac> thats awful
<plars> local is fine to break, I'll fix that
<asac> plars: do we have any log?
<plars> jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/148/consoleFull
<plars> err
<plars> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/148/consoleFull
<plars> asac: not much of use though, it seems to have just timed out
<asac> plars: so did we manage to get a new phablet-flash?
<asac> or do we still run a hacked version? i am sure its related?
<plars> asac: no, it's an official version that we have running on there now
<plars> asac: it ran fine for a couple of runs after installing it
<plars> asac: this is new with the current build
<plars> asac: anyone who tries to run a phablet-flash on touch_ro *needs* the new version, or else it will not work
<asac> ogra_: ^^
<asac> maybe the build is busted?
<ogra_> no, i just flashed it fine here
<ogra_> ogra@chromebook:~$ adb shell system-image-cli -i|grep version
<ogra_> version version: 53
<ogra_> version ubuntu: 20130917
<ogra_> version device: 20130917
<ubot5> Error: Ubuntu bug 20130917 could not be found
<ogra_> using: sudo phablet-flash ubuntu-system --channel=saucy-proposed --no-backup -d maguro
<ogra_> but yeah i always update phablet-flash before using it
<ogra_> that should be a general rune of common sense for everyone anyway though
<ogra_> *rule
<sil2100> asac: running tests for the new scopes
 * asac hopes that bogus devices in the lab doesnt become a daily phenomenon :)
<plars> rfowler: strange, this is working for me locally
<ogra_> do we dump the package version of phablet-tools into the log somewhere ?
<ogra_> if not, we should :)
<plars>   Installed: 1.0+13.10.20130916-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> asac: unity8 tests with the new scope version and libunity looks ok, passes tests
<plars>   Candidate: 1.0+13.10.20130916.2-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> asac: with new unity-scope-home
<plars> so there was a newer one even since the one sergio did yesterday?
 * plars wonders what changed
<asac> ogra_: plars: so maybe mtp busted our automation
<asac> i just saw a nice mount thing coming up
<asac> and then the device was not adb'able
<asac> ogra_: plars: can you log into the machine and see if you can umount whatever it mounted?
<asac> maybe that helps
<plars> asac: log into what machine?
<ogra_> asac, my devices are all adbable all the time
<plars> asac: oh, the host?
<ogra_> no matter if the mtp mount is up or not
<asac> plars: the host
<asac> plars: see if something got mtp mounted etc.
<ogra_> its a server, very unlikely it even has libmtp
<plars> asac: I don't see anything
<plars> asac: where did you see the mount message?
<asac> plars: on the desktop :)
<asac> screen
<asac> ogra_: so maybe false alert :)
<ogra_> yeah, would surprise me if that influenced adb much
<ogra_> it might delay adb in coming up perhaps ...
<asac> so sigh :)
<ogra_> if timing is critically narrow for these jobs that *could* have some impact ... though i dont think thats very likely
<asac> phones dead ... noone knows
<ogra_> do we have feedback whats on the screen ?
<asac> plars: do we not even see the commands we ran for flashing?
<asac> in some log?
<ogra_> do they sit in recovery ... fastboot ?
<ogra_> google logo ... etc
<sil2100> asac: ok, so after testing the libunity and unity-scope-home versions that are requested for release by "scopes #1" it seems to look ok from the touch point of view - but we still need to make sure it doesn't cause a regression in unity7 (which is still building now)
<asac> ogra_: you can try to use the in-lab camera :)
<plars> asac: not directly, but it's not hard to get at, and not anything too strange. It's doing just flashing the daily-proposed image for touch_ro
<asac> pretty nice
<plars> asac: I ran the same command locally that gets run from jenkins and it worked here
<asac> plars: but both mako and maguro failed at same time?
<asac> that sounds odd
<rfowler> plars: looks like you are talking in here...
<ogra_> heh, we'r etalking split across both channels
<plars> yeah
<plars> let's just talk in #ubuntu-touch
<plars> more people are in that channel that would care
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> rfowler, asac: ^
<asac> ok
<asac> fine
<asac> rfowler: guess you are far away from those phones :)?
<asac> i think we would like to extract some logs etc before trying to flash again
<ogra_> asac, i have a theory, but need rsalveti to come back from lunch to confirm
 * rsalveti back
<rsalveti> ogra_: what's up?
<ogra_> rsalveti, we need to drop the "adbd spawns inside the container" stuff
<ogra_> rsalveti, seems all tests fail
<ogra_> my theory is: mtp sets the mtp property ... adbd respawns ... utah conncts exactly now and ends up inside the container
<ogra_> so adbd on ubuntu never comes back since the one in the container is used
<rsalveti> oh, right, let me think
<rsalveti> so it's a consequence of mtp
<ogra_> it is fine using it manually since you never connect that fast
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> so thats why we never spotted it
<ogra_> for disabling adb the container bit needs to go anyway i think
<rsalveti> but it's interesting that's getting inside the container
<rsalveti> as at that time it'd have 2 adbd running
<ogra_> why ?
<ogra_> setprop changes the property, the current adbd dies and respawns
<ogra_> upstart sets the property again on startup of the job
<ogra_> that kills the in container adbd and spawns the ubuntu one again
<ogra_> effectively plars connects exactly in that moment where upstart respawns the job but isnt done
<ogra_> and hits the race
<rsalveti> right, but why is the first adbd dying
<ogra_> because setprop brings down the gadget
<ogra_> uh, we need to make the mtp upstart job safer and make it read existing props ... (not related to this issue though)
<ogra_> it assues there is always adb and mtp ... if you want rndis it would break
<rsalveti> yup, as I said during the sprint
<ogra_> it needs to read the existing property
<rsalveti> seems it only supports 2 modes
<rsalveti> at the same time
<ogra_> yeah, but that might not be adb
<ogra_> anyway, unrelated ... just saw we hardcode it
 * ogra_ will submit a fix later 
<ogra_> lets first get the images testable again :)
<rsalveti> so trying to think a way to not get the android adbd completely disabled
<rsalveti> as that's useful
<ogra_> just make it a manual thing
<rsalveti> but guess chmod -x might do the work
<ogra_> that would be a quick fix indeed
<rsalveti> interesting, looking at the android init, there's not mtp + rndis in there
<rsalveti> just rndis + adb
<ogra_> its in the device specific init.rc
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_> oh, you mean that
<rsalveti> so you either use mtp or rndis
<rsalveti> as done in android
<ogra_> yeah, i see
<rsalveti> that's why you have that option in android
<ogra_> thats indeed intresting
<ogra_> yep
<rsalveti> that you need to select which mode you want
<ogra_> so no mtp in debugging mode in android ... never noticed that
<rsalveti> ogra_: yeah, which is fine, as long we have an ui for that
<rsalveti> but topic for 14.04
<ogra_> anyway, should we go with the -x fix ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: so let's get back to your previous change, that removes adbd in lxc-android-config
<ogra_> i know sergiusens might work on a finer grained change for the disabled adb
<rsalveti> but that would only be for the ubuntu side, right?
<ogra_> which means we perhaps get a better fix before release
<ogra_> well, it would have to handle the android side too as it is now
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> we cant leave it as is in either case
<rsalveti> indeed, let's just remove it for now
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra_ I'll get that fixed since it sort of blocks me
<ogra_> so lets do the quick fix with the option to get something better
<rsalveti> sergiusens: what is your fix?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, I'm looking at that now
<sergiusens> don't have the answer yet
<rsalveti> sergiusens: should we push a workaround now then?
<asac> i am not sure
<asac> does plars have a workaround for automation?
<plars> asac: it seems to be working fine now, are we just getting lucky?
<ogra_> asac, not easily, has to be in the image
<asac> plars: what did you change?
<sergiusens> asac, plars yes, just getting lucky
<ogra_> asac, its a timing issue ... plars hit a race
<plars> asac: nothing, once I restarted adb and got the devices visible again, it just worked
<sergiusens> ogra_, asac plars there is a quick workaround
<asac> did we change anything? or is likelyhood still the same as before?
<asac> hmm
<sergiusens> just add the pre.d script that deletes adbd
<asac> so what is interesting is that it happened on both sides
<asac> err both phones at same run
<plars> asac: well, something had adbd running on the host as another user, which didn't have the proper permissions
<sergiusens> lucky as I was in android user shell, ran adb root and got to the ubuntu shell
<asac> i personally would prefer a workaround
<asac> i dont want this kind of luck :)
<ogra_> asac, yes, we have a fix
<plars> generally I'd say this happens because either adbd dies, or someone kills it, then the next one to run adb <anything> gets the adbd ownership
<plars> that's why we couldn't see the devices
<ogra_> yeah
<plars> but as for why that happened, don't know yet
<asac> plars: yeah. we should investigate how that host behavioru can happen too ... and eliminate
<sergiusens> you should still see the devices though
<asac> however, since it happened right on mtp landing day
<ogra_> right
<asac> lets land a fix on image
<ogra_> yes
<asac> plars: so tests are running happily?
<ogra_> lets see after the first reboot :)
<asac> hehe
<plars> asac: yes, so far
<asac> yeah
<ogra_> for this boot they will surely just run
<asac> plars: what is "far" ? 1,2,3,4 reboots?
<plars> asac: maguro is 3 or 4 tests in, and mako is installed and running the second set of tests
<asac> ok
<asac> nice
<ogra_> plars, did we have reboots inbetween ?
<plars> sorry, that's backwards, mako is on the 4th, maguro now on 3rd test
<asac> hmm. thought he meant autopilots. we reboot in between autopilots
<plars> ogra_: yes, reboots between each
<ogra_> great
<asac> goodie
<ogra_> so its actually only the first boot thats affected
<plars> and working ok for me locally too
<ogra_> yeah, here as well
<asac> sergiusens: https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1226505 is fixed in trunk?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1226505 in Autopilot "New autopilot version breaks three ubuntu-ui-toolkit tests" [Critical,Fix committed]
<asac> e.g. can we try landing again?
 * ogra_ tries to find the revert for lxc-android-config with the fix in it 
 * plars -> doctor - back in a bit
<kgunn> fginther: ping
<thomi> asac: yes
<fginther> kgunn, pong
<thomi> asac: I reverted the changes
<asac> thomi: did you run all autopilots succeessfully afterwards?
<asac> :-P
<kgunn> fginther: hey..sorry, been xmir-ing so on and off irc
<kenvandine> asac, those content-hub features has a status of in image 53
<thomi> asac: The changes would have made test authors lives *much* easier, but if you don't want incompatible changes in S then you'll have to wait until T
<asac> kenvandine: right
<kenvandine> but the code for those haven't been merged yet
<fginther> kgunn, I don't remember pinging you, did i?
<sergiusens> rsalveti, ogra_ wouldn't rm $LXC_ROOTFS_PATH/init.usb.rc solve it better?
<kgunn> fginther: was there an issue with the mir armhf build config we were pinging about earlier
<ogra_> sergiusens, not sure what else we remove with that ... seems a bit broad
<fginther> kgunn, let me refresh my memory, one moment
<asac> kenvandine: well, it was added to the landing asks
<kenvandine> asac, well one of them hit trunk a little bit ago
<sergiusens> ogra_, all the usb settings which we probably want to control from ubuntu anyways
<kgunn> fginther: it was this...? We're seeing what look like setup problems: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-saucy-armhf-ci/7/console
<asac> kenvandine: i wonder why you would add it to landing asks if its not there
<asac> :/
<asac> kenvandine: we landed content-hub today
<asac> that was suppose to be it
<kenvandine> asac, there are others that are waiting for code
<kenvandine> well, i was told to make sure the pending features are on your radar :)
<ogra_> sergiusens, hmm, wont init parf if it cant find the include file ?
<ogra_> *barf
<kenvandine> asac, the stuff that was published today was just minor changes to the API from 2 weeks ago
<asac> kenvandine: they didnt have waiting for code as status this morning or any hint that we  should wait
<fginther> kgunn, that's a transient launchpad communication problem that I just started seeing today. I don't know what we did to upset the gods
<ogra_> we might have to sed the init.rc as well if it cant hanlde that
<asac> or was that an oversight?
<asac> kenvandine: anyway
<asac> a bit painful, but what not
<kenvandine> asac, sorry.. that's what i told jason when he asked me for the details
<ogra_> sergiusens, i think i prefer the proven fix we had before so we can get another image out with that fixed
<kenvandine> the peer registry branch is ready, wayting for a review from tvoss
<ogra_> sergiusens, we can do the complete removal of the file after some more testing imho
<kenvandine> the store stuff for confined apps should be proposed for merging by tomorrow morning
<sergiusens> ogra_, ack
<kenvandine> and gusch has some SDK components he is trying to get merged too
<ogra_> sergiusens, i.e. land it with the other changes to adb
<kgunn> fginther: ok, cool that you're aware
<asac> kenvandine: can you come back if all is in?
<asac> kenvandine: or whenever you want an update in?
<kenvandine> asac, will do... i changed the status to waiting for code
<asac> sure. an you make another entry that asks for a general code landing right before that
<fginther> kgunn, also, the android build was added before I started paying attention. perhaps thomi knows what it's for (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-android-saucy-i386-build/)
<asac> kenvandine: and set that to INIMAGE
<asac> and list 53?
<kenvandine> i would like to plan to get it landed in the image this week, really want to get this out in the wild to get more testing
<asac> well, we can land it if its there, but not before :)
<kenvandine> of course ;)
<asac> kenvandine: please add a new entry that requested the landing we just did :)
<asac> ok
<kenvandine> will do
<asac> and set it to DONE ... assign it to lukasz etc.
<asac> kenvandine: just put it before the current content hub things
<asac> thanks
<asac> cyphermox: :)
<asac> cyphermox: do you know what we usually would do for the scopes on desktop?
<asac> cyphermox: sil left saying that touch was validated and good and only waiting on unity7 and its tests
<asac> 20:17 < sil2100> asac: ok, so after testing the libunity and unity-scope-home versions that are requested for release by "scopes  #1" it seems to look ok from the touch point of view - but we still need to make sure it doesn't cause a  regression in unity7 (which is still building now)
<cyphermox> so we're just wiating for the results of the check job for the unity stack
<cyphermox> asac: I'm theoretically off today, not currently in a position to connect to the VPN to get to see the jenkinds output
<asac> k
<asac> guess has to wait then
<rsalveti> sergiusens: I wouldn't recommend you to remove the device specific usb file yet
<rsalveti> as I'm sure that is still used to setup the usb properties
<asac> cyphermox: where do i find that jenkns thing?
<kenvandine> asac, ok, so i added it to the asks sheet and updated the status of the others, so now the one of the plan sheet basically references that asks entry
<rsalveti> sergiusens: ogra_: to be safe, just remove the adbd binary when mounting the container
<cyphermox> asac: : http://10.97.0.1:8080/
<sergiusens> rsalveti, that's done in the upstart script
<cyphermox> kenvandine: do you know if the unity stack is done with its tests?
<ogra_> rsalveti, yes, i have a package ready
<ogra_> rsalveti, just testing
<kenvandine> cyphermox, i don't
<asac> kenvandine: good. so the one DONE reflects what was done and the outstanding ones reflect the outstanding ones
<ogra_> to make sure it still works all fine
<asac> kenvandine: can you just update each if the code is tehere and ready?
<asac> so we see it in the morning?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: not that sure for mtp
<rsalveti> ogra_: cool
<ogra_> rsalveti, ugh ... we also need to unset mtp on shutdown ...
<ogra_> in the property
<ogra_> else nautilus acts up
<rsalveti> why unset?
<rsalveti> yeah, might be better
<ogra_> because the gadget stiull exposes it and gvfs tries to connect to a non existing daemon
<kenvandine> asac, i will
<asac> cyphermox: where do i look there?
<asac> in cu2d?
<ogra_> so nautilus spits out an mtp mount error on device reboot
<rsalveti> cyphermox: something for you to fix in the mtp service
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> cyphermox: seems cu2d-unity-saucy #3 is still running :)
<cyphermox> asac: ack
<cyphermox> rsalveti: yeah? bug?
<asac> cyphermox: so if that is finished someone can promote that in theory?
<rsalveti> cyphermox: just disable mtp when the device is shutting down
<ogra_> asac, plars, lxc-android-config 0.98  has the fix for adb
<rsalveti> so we can still tell the host side that mtp is now gone
<ogra_> right
<asac> ogra_: ok... debdiff? uploaded?
<asac> guess is already up
<asac> so next image will have it
<ogra_> asac, yeah
<ogra_> right
<asac> did we validate the fix? :)
<ogra_> asac, debdiff is this one reverted: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/144051867/lxc-android-config_0.42_0.43.diff.gz
<asac> in tehe sense that i can relax now? or do we expect another bustage with >2% ? P)
<ogra_> asac, i tested locally adbd still behaves, mtp still works
<asac> ogra_: where you able to reproduce the broken behavioru before?
<ogra_> no
<asac> see :)
<asac> but well.. story sounds a bit sane
<ogra_> only plars can do final verification here i fear
<asac> so i am happy
<asac> in theory we should try to validate that our fixes fix something though :)
<ogra_> yeah, but that kind of requires that you can reproduce it
<asac> exactly :-P
<ogra_> which you cant manually
<ogra_> its one of these fixes ...
<ogra_> :)
<asac> do we have a story why that cant be done manually as well? :)
<ogra_> timing
<asac> yeah. thats where the story usually ends :)
<ogra_> i suppose you could kind of do it semi scripted
<asac> randomness struck two devices duringt he same image test run :)
<ogra_> but since it also only seems ot happen on first boot thats time consuming
<asac> yeah. lets hope
<ogra_> and it is a change in lxc-android-config we need anyway for disabling adb by default
<ogra_> so even if it wouldnt work the change would be needed ofr something else
<asac> right
<asac> all fine
<ogra_> yeah, lets just all sit in awe and wait for the next image test :)
<asac> lets stay awake for the next 10 image runs :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> my jetlag waves
<asac> cyphermox: which check do i care about?
<asac> 0%
<asac> cu2d-unity-head-2.2check ?
<cyphermox> yep
<asac> wow i am confused
<asac> that one was listed as failed, but now i found another path to that job and there its still running :)
<asac> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-unity-saucy-2.2check/
<asac> vs.
<asac> http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Head/view/Unity/job/cu2d-unity-head-2.2check/
<asac> cyphermox: the latter didnt run since sep 12
<asac> guess we dont use head anymore?
<asac> cyphermox: i think it failed like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6120814/
<asac> cyphermox: is that usually a thing to retry?
<thomi> fginther: just watching this: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/autopilot-1.3-ci/19/console it seems like it runs the various CI configurations serially, rather than in parallel - is that just because not all the configuration machines are available  at the same time?
<thomi> or rather, not available at once
<fginther> thomi, all of the "$series-$arch" jobs are run in parallel as long as that resource is available
<thomi> I see
<fginther> the console log is only updated as the builds complete
<kgunn> fginther: so wrt transient launchpad communication problem that you just started seeing today is making it hard to land code changes....and suggestions ?
<fginther> kgunn, I was working on a retry fix, want to review :-)
<kgunn> fginther: if needed i can select a victim
<asac> rsalveti: can you update in asks exactly what is coming and where from?
<fginther> kgunn, I don't know what's the root of the problem, if we are beating on it too hard or something else, I need to ping launchpad ops
<asac> rsalveti: so for qtmultimedia bzr branches and so on
<kgunn> fginther: we notice it started yesterday and is always armhf...so
<asac> build issues?
<rsalveti> asac: yup, cleaning that up still so we can have them all done in good shape to just be pushed to the archive
<kgunn> wonder we should turn it back off
<asac> fginther: is that ppa build issues?
<rsalveti> but still work to be done from jim's side
<fginther> asac, no, it's an issue with our build scripts getting data from launchpad
<asac> ic
<asac> fginther: soyuz/archive or code/merge api?
<fginther> code/merge api
 * fginther wonders if this is actually a race condition that we just didn't hit until now
<asac> fginther: i asked wgrant and stevenk to come in here when they get up
<asac> they are aus timezone
<asac> they are our launchpad experts
<asac> and should be able to get you a better idea
<fginther> asac, thanks
<thomi> fginther: how often does the upstream-merger job scan for new MPs to land?
<fginther> thomi, 15 minutes
<fginther> thomi, however, it's now taking 25+ minutes to run
<thomi> :(
<thomi> makes me sad
<thomi> fginther: out of interest, how come it takes 25 minutes to run?
 * fginther suddenly realizes why it's taking so long
<fginther> thomi, the recent switch to the 'saucy' stacks caused the change
<fginther> it wasn't in the magic list of 'run these in parallel
<thomi> so.... we can fix that, right?
<fginther> now it is, the next one should run faster
 * thomi crosses fingers
<thomi> \o/
<rsalveti> asac: what do you mean by waiting for code?
<rsalveti> asac: for example, for the "Adding gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio to the seeds" we already have a MR for it
<rsalveti> further steps would be getting that merged and pushing a new meta
<cjohnston> doanac: should we merge in the two branches and release utah?
<doanac> cjohnston: your branch and pauls?
<cjohnston> doanac: yes
<doanac> sure
<cjohnston> unless there is other stuff outstanding that we need?
<doanac> i don't think so. i'll pull the trigger
<cjohnston> ack
<asac> rsalveti: FFe? thats not approved i think yet
<asac> rsalveti: isnt that just going on the touch image?
<asac> ah its a patch
<rsalveti> asac: that line is just about adding gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio to the seeds :-)
<kgunn> alan_g: fginther has a plan b :)
<rsalveti> we have gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio already, but we need the 1.0 now
<asac> rsalveti: you could call that out. i thought you want to land a new package
<fginther> kgunn, I should have it ready in a few minutes
<rsalveti> asac: no, just including it to the seeds (we need a new package, but later on)
<rsalveti> asac: can we push that forward then?
<asac> rsalveti: is that ok frmo legal? :) ... otherwise go for it
<rsalveti> asac: yup, that's just the pulseaudio plugin for gstreamer
<rsalveti> all good
<rsalveti> ok
<asac> rsalveti: its about -bad
<asac> i thought
<rsalveti> that on I'm breaking into a separated package
<asac> rsalveti: i am talking about " gst-plugins-bad1.0 with libstagefright support (android hardware decode/rendering)"
<rsalveti> so we don't need to include the entire bad set
<asac> rsalveti: ok you talk labout the seeds thing
<rsalveti> that's indeed still waiting on code, and FFe
<rsalveti> yeah, my request was a different one
<asac> rsalveti: that impacts music app and videoplayback?
<asac> the seed?
<rsalveti> nops, as that is still using the gstreamer0.10 packages
<rsalveti> we're still migrating stuff to gst1.0
<rsalveti> all I want to do now is making sure we also have the same set of gst1.0 packages
<rsalveti> to avoid dependency issues later on
<doanac> plars, cjohnston: building a new utah for you guys
<cjohnston> doanac: plars at some point I'd like to chat about parallelizing the smoke tests... figure out exactly what we want to do
<cjohnston> sweet. ty
<doanac> cjohnston: yep. we should talk soon
<asac> rsalveti: so i assume its ok. i set status to "self upload" so the team can look at what happened tomorrow
<rsalveti> ok
<asac> rsalveti: the rest all is waiting for code, right?
<rsalveti> yup
<fginther> kgunn, does mir need to build with ppa:ubuntu-unity/daily-build. I'm assuming the answer is no
<asac> sergiusens: looking at your phablet-flash request. how can we be sure that phablet-flash doesnt break utah? you think you could learn how to run utah and try that locally to give me confidence?
<kgunn> fginther: mmm...eventually
<kgunn> fginther: we'd hope that when we do land our stuff in our trunk, we then build in experiemental...test it, then tell didrocks we want to go to archive
<kgunn> fginther: so at that point of going to archive..i assume the path resumes normally (via daily-build)
<fginther> kgunn, right, but to actually build mir for upstream merger, do you need anything from that ppa that wouldn't already be in the archive?
<fginther> kgunn, the other components in the mir stacks all build into a shared local archive (so unity-system-compositor builds with the most recent commit of mir)
<cjohnston> doanac: https://code.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/qa-dashboard/ci-dashboard/+merge/186057
<cjohnston> fginther: ^^ didn't get run through CI
<doanac> cjohnston: was the rename a request? ie - i  wonder if renaming is going to cause confusion?
<cjohnston> doanac: it wasn't... but as we push more to make the dashboard do more things, it really becomes more of a CI tool
<fginther> cjohnston, thanks for the reminder, I think I found the problem
<doanac> cjohnston: probably should send this to the QA and CI mailing lists to see what people think
<mmcc> Hi folks, I have a package that needs to be added to CI - lp:ubuntuone-credentials. We're going to be adding it to the landing pipeline spreadsheet soon and want to be sure it's integrated correctly.
<cjohnston> seems a little overboard to me. but not my decision I guess
<mmcc> my question is - what's my next step? I have a branch of cupstream2distro-config that adds it to the webcred stack, but it at least needs a thorough review if not just having someone do it correctly for us. :)
<cjohnston> fginther: ^
<cjohnston> heh..
<fginther> mmcc, I can help
<fginther> mmcc, just send me the branch
<mmcc> fginther: great, thanks. my changes are here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mikemc/cupstream2distro-config/add-ubuntuone-credentials
<fginther> mmcc, I can add the changes right now to start the upstream merger builds, but the integration team will need to do additional reviews to make sure these two projects are ready to go into the archive
<asac> rsalveti: you see anything else low hanging with code in the landing asks?
<rsalveti> let me check
<asac> just thinking that you usually test your uploads so maybe we hsoudl test something at the same time on your device :)
<asac> lol
<mmcc> fginther: that sounds like progress to me. do you know of anything I can do to help make that review process smoother?
<fginther> mmcc, but if you want to wait, you can just convert that into a MP
<asac> plars: back :)?
<asac> j.k.
<cwayne1> asac: there's code for landing lightdm :P
<asac> cwayne1: i know... its in a MP
<mmcc> fginther: sorry, didn't follow - if I want to wait for what?
<asac> cwayne1: i am saying we can try. we will look at it tomorrow. most likely it requires you to merge to trunk
<asac> so we can pick it in the staging ppa
<asac> and test it with something else together
<fginther> mmcc, if you want to wait for the integration team to also review the projects you're adding. I suggest adding the upstream merger bits now, and letting didrocks team review when they have time
<plars> asac: yes
<asac> rsalveti: so something in daily-build ppa broke 3 unity8 tests :)
<asac> rsalveti: i uphgraded the whole lot
<asac> if you find what to kick out so we can let everything else in, you get something nice :)
<asac> hehe
<fginther> mmcc, there's a couple changes needed to your branch to make that happen. I'll do it on my end first
<asac> i wouldnt start looking though
<rsalveti> hahah, right
<sergiusens> asac, give me instructions to setup utah and I'll run it, but given the code I saw in utah it shouldn't break
<mmcc> fginther: OK, thanks. I'll go with your recommendation, since I'm not aware of any special circumstances for our projects.
<asac> nothing should break
<asac> but then there are those bugs :)
<asac> lol
<mmcc> fginther: ie, I don't know if I want to wait for them to review it or not, so it's all the same to me :)
<asac> sergiusens: i think plars knows how to use utah commands to flasha nd run tests on your local devices
<asac> and doanac
<sergiusens> plars, give me the goods :-)
<fginther> mmcc, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/786
<plars> sergiusens: you want to do it exactly the same way we do in the lab right?
<sergiusens> plars, I don't really want to, but it seems necessary ;-)
<plars> sergiusens: https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuEngineering/QA/ImageTestingRun is almost accurate - if you want touch_ro builds, there's one more thing you need
<plars> sergiusens: one sec and I'll update
<plars> sergiusens: of course if you don't want to run an autopilot test, just provision, you just need to run provision.sh, not jenkins
<mmcc> fginther: should those be project names? it looks like it's missing the 's' at the end of 'ubuntuone-credentials'
<sergiusens> plars, yeah, I'm stopping after provision :-)
<fginther> mmcc, ughhhhhhhhh
<sergiusens> plars, can this run fine in a schroot?
<plars> sergiusens: ok, reload
<plars> sergiusens: don't see why not, as long as you have an adb  connection
<plars> sergiusens: the thing you need for touch_ro is to set TOUCH_IMAGE=--ubuntu-bootstrap (obviously based on a historical flag... we'll probably change that to something nicer soon)
<plars> sergiusens: also note that I changed the branch mentioned in that wiki
<plars> sergiusens: otherwise, should be good to go
<sergiusens> plars, ok, I'm setting up a schroot for precise to test this
<fginther> robru, can you assist mmcc in what is needed to get signon-plugin-password and ubuntuone-credentials in daily release?
<mmcc> fginther: and I made a noob mistake on the signon plugin - that's a package dep, but it's from lp:signon which is already included in the stack :\
<mmcc> I got fooled by signon-plugin-oauth2 being a separate LP project
<sergiusens> asac, fginther can we add utah env setup tests for phablet-tools ci?
<fginther> mmcc, turns out I messed up too :-)
<asac> sergiusens: i think for that you need to have real phones and flash and test them?
<sergiusens> asac, yes
<mmcc> fginther: :) hopefully I'm not too contagious in here
<asac> i guess might be possible
<sergiusens> asac, provision, network setup and test setup (they do all that)
<sergiusens> asac, and a simple test run
<sergiusens> asac, just one test
<fginther> sergiusens, is that already part of phablet-tools?
<asac> sergiusens: do you plan to still test locally? :)
<asac> otherwise i can see how you shoot down our nice phones :)
<asac> fginther: it is
<sergiusens> asac, yes I am, but having it as part of ci would be better
<asac> phablet-flash, phablet-network, phablet-test-run ...
<asac> sergiusens: absolutelu
<asac> also utah
<asac> so at best both :)
<asac> test utah and phablet on phablet-tools ci
<sergiusens> asac, that's the beauty, if you run a utah cycle, you have great confidence on almost all the tools
<fginther> sergiusens, I know nothing about these tests, can we execute them from "autopilot run" or do we just need to build a special job?
<sergiusens> fginther, very custom job
<fginther> sergiusens, that's what I though
<sergiusens> fginther, a precise instance that sets up utah, then installs the built phablet-tools and instances utah to do stuff
<asac> sergiusens: do you know how to publish stuff from daily-release?
<asac> sergiusens: i assume not?
<sergiusens> fginther, that 'precise' env would need to have a device hooked up
<sergiusens> asac, I'm not allowed to, don't have the permissions
<fginther> sergiusens, our devices are all hosted on the same system.
<asac> cyphermox: can you help phablet-flash after sergiusens confirms that utah still works?
<fginther> not necessarly a problem, but need to be careful
<asac> cyphermox: from what i understand its already staged in the ppa
<asac> sergiusens: can you confirm its in daily-build?
<sergiusens> asac, it's not in daily-build, daily release wasn't triggered for it today
<sergiusens> asac, so it would need a full daily-release cycle
<fginther> sergiusens, can you create a work item or bug for this somewhere? I need to take off for a while
<sergiusens> fginther, sure
<doanac> plars, cjohnston: the utah update is available for deployment if you want it
<kgunn> fginther: any news on armhf ?
<asac> plars: webbrowser failed i think
<asac> on maguro
<asac> otherwise looks good
<plars> asac: I know, I've already retriggered it
<plars> doanac: you got https://code.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/utah/1225700 also right?
<kgunn> fginther: did i fail to answer your ques above...which is yes, we should only need to build mir
<doanac> plars: yes
<plars> doanac: great!
<plars> asac: you mean on mako?
<plars> asac: on maguro, it had the testcase failure that I mentioned on #ubuntu-touch
<asac> plars: maguro i wondered if thats a retry
<plars> asac: I can retrigger it if you like there, but it's one that we've seen before as being flaky
<asac> thing
<plars> asac: it is - known flaky test
<asac> plars: yeah better retry
<asac> not sure if maguro is busy otherwise :)
<asac> mako is more improtant to get in shape though :)
<kgunn> fginther: just checked it seems to be failing in a different way
<alan_g> kgunn: FWIW "old" way - https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-saucy-armhf-ci/7/console and "new" way https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-saucy-armhf-ci/8/console
<robru> fginther, mmcc, sorry I was on lunch. glad to help -- still need me?
<mmcc> robru: yes, thanks - I need to add lp:ubuntuone-credentials to CI, as fully integrated as possible, and basically I need to know first what that means, and second what to do to make it happen :)
<robru> mmcc, ok, are talking CI or daily release? For CI you want fginther, but for daily release I can help ;-)
<robru> mmcc, assuming you meant daily release, first I need to do a packaging review, then I need to twiddle some bits in the daily_release machine
<mmcc> I believe fginther handled the CI upstream merger stuff - and he pinged you for daily release, yes
<robru> ok, great. I'll look over the packaging then. what's the lp branch for the signon one?
<mmcc> signon-password-plugin is in lp:signon, which may already be included.
<robru> ok, i'll check
<robru> mmcc, ok, ubuntuone has no packaging at all ;-) has it ever been released in distro?
<sergiusens> plars, asac ok, setup took some time... utah is running in my schroot now
<robru> hmmm, i see it in distro. i'll have to track down where the packaging lives
<mmcc> robru: my apologies, you're talking to a packaging noob - are you looking for the debian/ directory? our projects have been keeping that in a separate branch
<mmcc> I'm not sure why, but i can point you to it, one sec
<robru> mmcc, yes, we need to merge debian/ into trunk and make some changes there in order to have daily release work.
<robru> mmcc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/InlinePackaging this is the checklist we go by, but don't worry, I'll do the work.
<mmcc> robru: FYI, it's over here - https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-credentials/packaging-dailies
<robru> mmcc, thanks
<mmcc> robru: great, thanks. I'll be following along in case you need anything.
<robru> mmcc, k, shouldn't be long
<robru> mmcc, hmmm, odd version number. 99.12? is that right?
<mmcc> robru: I'm pretty sure that's intentional but unfortunately the people who can give a definitive answer are past EOD right now... dobey (Rodney Dawes) has been doing most of the packaging work for our group
<mmcc> and he just left 30 minutes ago ...
<robru> mmcc, ok, no worries
<robru> mmcc, it looks like a date -- this hasn't been in development since december 1999 has it? ;-)
<mmcc> :) no, definitely not
<robru> mmcc, hehe, ok. mostly looks good over here, just doing a couple test builds to confirm some stuff.
<mmcc> robru: great.
<mmcc> robru: I just remembered the method there - trunk has that 99.blah version number, and separate stable branches get set up where he updates the version number to make releases. e.g.: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-credentials/stable-13-10/revision/32?start_revid=32
<robru> mmcc, hmmm, that's gonna have to go away. daily release will be making releases direct to distro daily ;-)
<robru> mmcc, so I changed the version number to what's in distro, should be ok I think.
<robru> mmcc, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121449/ some discrepancy in the symbols file. can you comment here? is this symbol necessary or is it a mistake?
<mmcc> hmmm
<mmcc> re the release branches going away, I assume that'll be fine. has to be, anyway
<mmcc> as for that symbol, I think I do recognize that change, but I don't understand the context (like I said, I'm a linux packaging noob)
<robru> mmcc, well, this is less of a packaging issue and more of a "did you or didn't you introduce new API recently?" issue
<mmcc> we did add a new constructor for that class, yes. I'm double-checking now to be sure that signature matches
<robru> mmcc, ok, I need help demangling the name for the symbols file because I'm not a C++ guy ;-)
<mmcc> it's UbuntuOne::AccountRequest::AccountRequest(QString, QString, QString, QString)
<robru> great, thanks.
<mmcc> so, yes that was introduced in r 60 http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-credentials/trunk/revision/60
<robru> brb
<robru> ok
<mmcc> so, I'm not clear on why both those lines in the diff get translated by c++filt into the same signature, though.
<robru> dunno
<mmcc> Well, a duplicate symbol shows up in the symbols file for the other constructors too
<robru> mmcc, it's ok, I think I've got it fixed, now I'm just cleaning up a few minor lintian warnings.
<mmcc> I guess duplicates in that file is not a problem
<mmcc> cool
<sergiusens> asac, plars doanac just found a small issue with deploying with utah, we need to use the --no-backup or --bootstrap option (the latter is pending landing)
<sergiusens> without that, $HOME is saved
<sergiusens> which could lead to inconsistent system tests
<sergiusens> both options achieve the same btw
<plars> sergiusens: ok, so if I add --no-backup, will we need to change it later?
<plars> sergiusens: we already use --bootstrap for non-ro, but it wasn't available for ro
<sergiusens> plars, no, but for a future reader, adding it as --bootstrap would be better
<sergiusens> plars, there was no concept up until 3 weeks ago
<sergiusens> that's why, the whole thing was a bootstrap always
<doanac> plars: you need me to make the fix or are you working on it?
<plars> doanac: I'm looking at something else right at this moment, I can get to it shortly though
<doanac> plars: i'll try it out.
<doanac> i'm having other issues at home so not sure how well the test will go. but ogra said the next image should help my issue
<plars> doanac: it should be pretty easy. And I can roll that out tonight along with the utah fix and from_host
<plars> doanac: I'm just finishing up retries on 53 at the moment, for some reason mako ended up in recovery mode, trying to figure out which job left it there
<plars> doanac: it might be safer to do adb reboot at the beginning, rather than (as I think I recall we do) adb shell reboot
<robru> mmcc, ok, so, with CI what you need to do is watch this: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/ubuntuone-credentials/packaging/+merge/186173 wait for jenkins to approve it, and then set it to 'approved'. it will merge itself within an hour usually.
<robru> well, also, you can review it yourself if you like ;-)
<doanac> plars: i  *think* we are doing "adb reboot" now
<plars> doanac: odd
<plars> ok
<plars> doanac: oh, it might have tried to get info from it first or something... not sure, I'll look into it
<sergiusens> asac, plars my phablet-tools is safe http://paste.ubuntu.com/6121516/
<doanac> sergiusens: --bootstrap isn't available in for the system-image option?
<plars> doanac: not yet
<sergiusens> doanac, it is in the unrelease package I'm testing
<doanac> ah - okay.
<doanac> i'll test with that. thanks
<sergiusens> doanac, which from the looks of it it's ok (pastebin ^^)
<mmcc> robru: thanks for your help! So, I may review it but I'm sure dobey will want to look. There's no harm in waiting until tomorrow to land that, I assume?
<sergiusens> asac, are we good to daily release?
<sergiusens> doanac, plars that said, what utah does after fails...
<sergiusens> ERROR: running adb -s 0149C2230F018007 shell apt-get update -qq \; echo ADB_RC=\$? stdout was:
<plars> sergiusens: hmm, check utah.log?
<robru> mmcc, no harm at all, I just assumed you were in a rush
<plars> sergiusens: clientlogs/utah.log that is
<sergiusens> plars, hmm, it's empty
<doanac> there might not be much if "apt-get update -qq" failed.
<doanac> syslog might have something about it
<sergiusens> doanac, running adb -s 0149C2230F018007 shell apt-get update (without -qq) works if I run manually
<mmcc> robru: great. We are in a bit of a rush, but it doesn't have to go through today. Thanks again!
<sergiusens> doanac, plars plenty of Sep 17 22:40:17 ubuntu-phablet kernel: [  507.997802] adb_open
<robru> mmcc, ok, so lp:signon is definitely already doing daily release. you're sure that's all you needed? once that packaging lands all I have to do is throw a switch and it'll start daily releasing.
<sergiusens> plars, doanac I'm betting it's just mtp
<asac> sergiusens: can you release just that?
<mmcc> robru: that should be it, yes. so then I'll ping you tomorrow once your MP lands (or dobey may ping you first if he has questions) - that OK?
<asac> otherwise, let me put your paste into the spread
<asac> for tomorrow
<robru> mmcc, no worries, I'll be around
<mmcc> robru: cool, thanks again
<robru> mmcc, you're welcome
<sergiusens> asac, well phablet-tools from the utah run is solid, what comes after isn't but not related to phablet-tools
<asac> sergiusens: thats not what i am asking :)
<asac> i wondered if you can do the daily release to distro ... otherwise we have to find someone :)
<sergiusens> asac, I can't, but for your peace of mind, it's the only MR that landed http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk/changes/187?start_revid=187
<sergiusens> kenvandine, robru cyphermox can you trigger a daily release for phablet-tools and phablet-tools only?
<sergiusens> asac, there ^^
<robru> sergiusens, yes I can do that
<sergiusens> thanks
<asac> cool
<asac> robru: can you put that into the landing plan?
<robru> sergiusens, no, wait, you mean not the whole misc stack? hmmmm I'm not sure if I can do that
<robru> asac i don't have edit rights on that doc
<asac> hmm. please not all :)
<sergiusens> robru, I thought it was possible
<asac> robru: you should..
<sergiusens> well I know it is
<robru> sergiusens, let me double check. I know how to do the whole stack for sure, never done just one branch before
<robru> sergiusens, oh yeah yeah, nm, it's easy
<asac> robru: you work with didrocks, right?
<robru> asac, yep
<robru> asac, i'm a direct report to didrocks
<asac> ok
<asac> robru: added you
<asac> robru: so this one is fine. just document the landing progress in the landing plan
<asac> put it where it fits by time :)
<asac> guess 18 am
<asac> put his paste in a comment
<asac> and refer to his landing ask on the other sheet
<robru> asac, ok. hey, i'm having trouble with the webapps stack. i fixed the latest build failure but when I rerun the stack, it just gives the same error again -- as if it's ignoring the latest commit in trunk. any ideas?
<asac> e.g. update that that is "In Landing Plan"
<asac> now
<asac> thx
<asac> zero idea :)
<robru> bah
<asac> i hope i never have to dive soo deep :)
<asac> sergiusens: i think its save to wait till cyphermox comes back or we will pick it up tomorrow
<asac> if robru is not familier with publishing a single thing then lets not risk :)
<robru> asac, hmmm, I ran the command, doesnt' seem to have worked...
<sergiusens> asac, ok, I think robru triggered and was asking about something else though
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, I was asking about a different issue
<robru> asac, ^
<asac> still... didnt sound like you know how to publish a single package from misc :)
<plars> asac: I'm still getting lots of this adb_open message in the syslog when rerunning that webbrowser test
<plars> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-webbrowser-app-autopilot/112/console - in progress
<robru> asac, well, i've never done it before. but i just read the docs. sounds easy enough
<sergiusens> plars, that will be fixed with ogra's package
<plars> sergiusens: ah, ok
<plars> asac: ^ so this build may be difficult to get much more out of until we get that
<asac> robru: ok.
<sergiusens> plars, adb from the container gets enabled and mtp resets the bus so we have plenty of errors then
<asac> plars: can we switch device?
<asac> sergiusens: oh so thats mtp?
<sergiusens> asac, it's a mix
<asac> is ogras fix in ?
<robru> asac, sergiusens: ok, looks like it's running. just takes a sec to show up in web view.
<asac> maybe we need a new image then :)
<asac> robru: go ahead i guess
<sergiusens> asac, no, that's u-t-s which I'm testing now
<asac> kk
<asac> robru: can you try to update the landing spread? the ask is in row 32 -> update that when you add it to the landing plan
<robru> asac, in here? https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0 row32 is blank
<plars> asac: we can definitely switch devices, but from what sergiusens said it wouldn't help
<asac> sergiusens: the adb thing is u-t-s?
<asac> sergiusens: sure?
<doanac> plars: building utah 0.15+20130917.1 right now.
<asac> sergiusens: thought we add lightdm there
<asac> sergiusens: :/
<sergiusens> asac, no, sorry
<asac> sergiusens: i think the adb fix was uploaded a while ago
<doanac> its got --bootstrap. so you can deploy once we have a new phablet-tools
<sergiusens> too many packages
<sergiusens> asac, it's lxc-android-config and it seems to be in
<sergiusens> asac, at least the udd branch
<lool> 'night all
<asac> night lool
<asac> sergiusens: right. lets get a new package for that i guess
<asac> err build
<asac> unless we plan to get something else in right now
<asac> but i dont see that :)
<sergiusens> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/lxc-android-config/0.98
<asac> sergiusens: right. can you do a new image?
<asac> the last image busts our automation :)
<asac> or did we do a new run afer?
<sergiusens> asac, no, according to http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130917.changes last build has 97, we want 98
<asac> sergiusens: right. so give it a kick if you can
<sergiusens> asac, sure, let me just confirm it reached the archives/ports
<asac> we couldnt finish running llast image in utah because of adb
<asac> thanks
<plars> sergiusens: it's not enough that it says it's in the release pocket?
<plars> I guess there's a sync delay due to that also
<sergiusens> plars, no, not really... already been bit by that
<sergiusens> plars, needs to make it all the way to Packages.gz
<plars> yeah
<sergiusens> it's in, I'm triggering
<plars> all these "it's there, but it's not *really* there yet" things make automating simple stuff a pain
<sergiusens> plars, yup, that and no API for many things; scrapping stuff is just too old school
<sergiusens> plars, that's why I love our move to the image server, the json stuff really helps a lot
<plars> sergiusens: we even have to wait for that one
<plars> sergiusens: just because the json is there, the files may not be yet
<sergiusens> plars, hmmm, I would of thought you'd get the files in and then push the json :-/
<sergiusens> build triggered btw
<plars> sergiusens: I believe that's so, but then it gets rsynced or something
<plars> sergiusens: if we have a new phablet-tools, I can apply that, utah, and the supporting bits we all discussed earlier before the new image arrives
<robru> sergiusens, asac: anyways, it's building, but it's going really sloooowww... http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-misc-saucy-2.1build/8/console
<asac> robru: what stuff is in the misc branch?
<asac> ok i think i see it
<asac> well.. if its finished we can pick it up tomorrow easily
<asac> dont know why we hurry :)
<plars> "<asac> dont know why we hurry :)" - that's one for the quotes page :)
<asac> lol
<asac> sure
<plars> heh seriously though
<plars> asac: sergiusens noted earlier that we should use the --bootstrap flag as it would be safer
<asac> about phablet-tools landing that got fastpathed and folks want it even faster :)
<plars> the new phablet-tools has that - basically wiping home so that we get a cleaner system between boots
<asac> plars: protects us from what kind of things?
<plars> asac: gremlins
<asac> plars: ok. but i dont think its all hands on deck pririoty :)
<asac> its not fixing a critical bug like the adb
<plars> asac: it's not, but if we're already respinning the build, and have an automation branch that depends on it, it's easier to land it tonight while I'm here and it's fresh on my mind and I'm waiting on the next build to watch the results anyway
<asac> plars: so you can test it with an existing image?
<asac> otherwise it doesnt really help i guess
<asac> and risks our test run
<plars> asac: I could test it locally, and the risk is lower if all of it is fresh on our minds
<plars> asac: I could even test it on the server if we have a gap still before the next image comes, just we might still get the adb_open stuff
<asac> landing all at once with a tired mind sounds risky. first time i heard about landing uitah update to use new phablet-flash
<asac> plars: anyway. your call :)
<asac> you are the one who suffers, because i am off soonish :)
<asac> happy to see this go in etc.
<asac> just scared to wake up with psivaa not able to poke the image
<plars> asac: it depends on timing - if it looks like it's going to land too close for me to ensure it doesn't break something, I'm waiting
<asac> yeah
<plars> asac: but we have to take windows when we can to roll these things into production
<plars> asac: there is always a next build coming
<asac> i trust you make a good decision. as long as we have spare phones still on standby we can at least risk something
<asac> plars: yeah, but if we miss a build, we dont know if our landings so far broke it
<asac> and we cant risk more in next landing batch
<asac> wanted to have a big landing batch tomorrow :)
<asac> plars: we have busted our infrastructure more than once. cant we have a fresh day to look at that and then do it :)?
<asac> but anyway
<asac> just my preference
<asac> i will survive whatever i guess
<asac> if you feel its well tested etc. and ready :)
<asac> sergiusens: otherwise i have listed phablet-tools for tomorrow to be picked up when it built by us
<asac> plars: sergiusens: give me a heads up when you know more
<asac> cu
<sergiusens> asac, not sure I got that entirely, the part of 'know more'... which I guess is adb related
<asac> sergiusens: lost backoog
<asac> backlog
<asac> sergiusens: nevermind. we will pick it up tomorrow from the misc stack and land it. then land the utah changes with a fresh eyes
<plars> yeah, the image came out before phablet-tools
<plars> doanac: we'll land all that stuff in the morning after we have a good build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-18
<sergiusens> plars, new image in?
<plars> sergiusens: yeah, tests have started running now
<sergiusens> plars, any errors so far?
<plars> sergiusens: yes, first install on https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-maguro-smoke-install-and-boot/150/console (maguro) failed with adb protocol fault
<plars> sergiusens: we get those from time to time
<plars> still
<plars> mako was fine though, and retrying maguro now
<plars> sergiusens: it was actually after the install, was just setting up the network at the time
<sergiusens> plars, I guess adb just sucks wrt to data transport
<sergiusens> oh
<plars> sergiusens: yeah, it's super convenient, but there are certainly some reliability issues that plague us on it
<plars> rfowler: so, the maguro appears to have eaten itself again
<kgunn> fginther: thanks for the help...saw your post in our mp
<plars> rfowler: I suspect it's going to be powered off like you found it this morning
<plars> psivaa: on the plus side, I think I got cobbler living and breathing enough to run the lucid jobs again... we'll see.
<fginther> kgunn, I'm still watching the builds, hope at least one completes before bed time
<plars> fginther: what are you watching?
<kgunn> fginther: sure appreciate it
<plars> unity I guess?
<fginther> plars, upstream merger for mir
<plars> ah, mir
<kgunn> yeah....good old mir
<fginther> kgunn, alan_g, things are green again http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/mir-ci/
<kgunn> fginther: \o/
<alan_g> fginther: thanks, that looks healthier
<veebers> fginther: I realise it's late for you, but this one looks odd; not sure I've seen it before: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/901/?
<veebers> also that other job I pinged you about is now merged. Cheers for that.
<fginther> veebers, the bulk of the unity8 tests did not run
<veebers> fginther: yeah there appears to be some odd (read: haven't seen before) module import error happening
<fginther> veebers, http://bugs.python.org/issue15030
<fginther> veebers, I wonder if this hit stale pyc files. We don't reflash after running tests, it just uses apt-get to revert to the packages from the archive
<veebers> fginther: ah very good point. I wouldn't be surprised if that's it
<fginther> veebers, how do we fix that? do the pyc files get removed when a package is removed, perhaps when the parent dir is removed?
<veebers> fginther: hmm, i don't know that answer to that (package removed). Ideally we would re-flash after each run but I understand that has issues in itself
<veebers> surely if you install a newer or even different package the .pyc get re-generated
<fginther> veebers, hmm, I'll ask thomi about it in the morning
<veebers> fginther: cool, thanks
<mandel> morning!
<sil2100> Morning! Ah, meeting
<lool> hmm is it over?
<lool> I guess I have the wrong HO link
<lool> sil2100: are you taking care of removing the webbrowser-app dependency?
<lool> sil2100: it shouldn't be pulled in the desktop image; we can seed webbrowser-app directly in the Touch seed instead
<lool> in fact it is already
<sil2100> lool: yes
<sil2100> lool: I'm actually reverting the commits now sadly, since the code needs to be rewritten in a way that the webbrowser-app is not necessary
<didrocks> sil2100: please ping dbarth about it as well
<ogra> lool, i'm looksing for a tester for the fix on bug 1226825 (since you just mentioned mtp) :)
<ubot5> bug 1226825 in mtp (Ubuntu) "rebooting phone makes nautilus spill mtp errors " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1226825
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/apps_add_libupstart-app-launch1/+merge/186274
<lool> ogra: I was shocked that Nexus 4 came up in Nautilus when I plugged it in  ;-)
<lool> I thouhgt I had plugged the wrong device for a sec
<ogra> haha
<ogra> well, if you reboot you will be left with 3 mtp error popups ... the above should fix that
<Mirv> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/cupstream2distro-config/saucy_qa_add_python-psutil/+merge/186278
<lool> ogra: oh gosh, I tried to apt-cache rdepends --installed --recurse libqt5organizer5 libqt5contacts5|sort -u, and that already lists almost everything
<ogra> lool, heh i would just upgrade the installed packages
<ogra> (note that touch uses --no-install-recommends by default)
<lool> ogra: this was to identify the packages that are using the lib
<ogra> ah
<lool> ogra: note: --installed, this will limit output to things actually on the image
<ogra> well i guess the pim stuff is some low level Qt5 dep
<sil2100> asac: after testing on desktop and informing unity upstream about the failing tests, I published the scopes things
<asac> sil2100: thanks! ... do you have a bug for that?
<asac> i think we should file one with the log if you have
<asac> and record it
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1227056
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227056 in Unity "Many autopilot failures on the unity stack (mostly IBus)" [High,New]
<sil2100> Yes, this I have
<asac> sil2100: did you start on the indicator etc. stuff yet?
<asac> otherwise thostr had one clarification that we might want to take into account
<sil2100> asac: I'm listening ;)
<sil2100> It's best to land as much as we can, so I can re-do if needed
<asac> right
<asac> sil2100: its the mediascanner thing
<asac> its not really indicator, but also from thostr
<asac> so you have a single escalation point
<asac> sil2100: he said we just need the one package that has the merge already in trunk
<sil2100> In mediascanner?
<asac> sil2100: thats line 33 in asks
<asac> sil2100: it just needs the mediascanner source
<asac> sil2100: can you check if thats built?
<asac> and if that has the change he hopes it has? :)
<sil2100> asac: ok, so I upgrade that as well, test and will release along that - it's built so I just need to test that
<sil2100> Will do that in at max 30 minutes
<asac> sil2100: cool. have put it in landing plan
<sil2100> Awesome
<asac> didrocks: does qtubuntu go into the mir ppa right now?
<asac> or would that flow to daily-build still?
<asac> asking because i see something might land there for tomorrow
<asac> that we probably want regardless of mir
<didrocks> asac: so, we do have trunk flowing in daily-build
<didrocks> asac: there is a rebuild of trunk everytime they push a new mir in their ppa as well
<didrocks> but we never commit this change
<asac> didrocks: ok so qtubuntu can land without mir
<asac> thanks!
<didrocks> yep
<didrocks> yw
 * Mirv reflashes to try AP on device again
<rfowler> plars: were you having issues getting to maguro-01?
<rfowler> plars: because it was up
<plars> rfowler: no, it was 02
<plars> rfowler: I moved everything to maguro-01
<ogra> plars, it didnt happen again on later images ?
 * ogra forgot to ask if his fix worked
<rfowler> plars: maguro-01 was off... i reflashed it
<plars> rfowler: what?
<plars> rfowler: I'm confused
<asac> Mirv: sil2100: quick checkpoint where we stand, what is causing troubles etc.
<plars> rfowler: you just said that maguro-01 was up, and then that it was off and you reflashed it
<asac> Mirv: i think i could try testing applications if you still fight autopilots. just would know how to best install the right things
<rfowler> plars: sorry 02
<plars> ogra: so, the problem I had yesterday where I lost adb for a while - haven't seen that again
 * asac starts flashing latest in any case
<plars> right
<rfowler> too early
<plars> ok
<plars> that makes more sense :)
<ogra> plars, yay, thanks !
<plars> ogra: we are seeing something with maguro where it sometimes ends up in a powered off state (is that what happened again last night with maguro-02 rfowler?)
<sil2100> asac: lunch ;) But soon over
<asac> sil2100: enjoy :)
<plars> ogra: I think this is similar to the situation some of us were talking about at the sprint where if you have the maguro off, and plugged in, then try to turn it on - it will just show the battery meter
<rfowler> plars: yes
<ogra> plars, that sounds more like a charging issue though
<asac> ogra: so i think unity-scope and libunity are in
<plars> you have to pull the battery, unplug, etc
<asac> lets do an image
<asac> while folks test the next lot
<rfowler> plars: yes
<plars> rfowler: was this the same maguro that had the power problem yesterday too?
<ogra> asac, ok, note you will also get gstreamer-pulse-foo-bar
<asac> exactly
<asac> thats the other landing i hoped to pick up before the next big shot
<ogra> right
<rfowler> plars: they both did that yesterday
<ogra> i would like to get my mtp upstart job fix in today too
<plars> rfowler: ok, so it's not specific to just one of the maguros
<plars> :(
<asac> sil2100: anything beyond unity-scope-home and libunity that we waited for?
<asac> on scopes #1?
<plars> as much as I'd hate to have a bad device, having one that we could point to as being bad would be nicer than a problem across all of that type
<asac> ogra: sure, but if we can do that mtp thing later. feel we should double check with utah
<rfowler> plars: they battery indicator showed the battery being low... but swiping over it said it was full
<Mirv> asac: if you've a device usable, please try http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123606/ and then the autopilot tests.
<ogra> asac, it only makes sure mtp exists on shutdown ... no risk for anything in the running image
<asac> Mirv: cool. i assume you dont have the list of autopilot tests?
<ogra> but i want to wait for davmor to finish testing it for me
<asac> :)
<asac> Mirv: guess i can guess them
<plars> rfowler: ambiguity++
<asac> ogra: sounds good
<Mirv> that updates the apps being tested
<ogra> so am i good to pull the trigger ?
 * ogra has the finger on it 
<Mirv> asac: just a second
<asac> Mirv: yeah. i am still flashing, but will do after
<rfowler> plars: now it's showing full battery
<Mirv> asac: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123620/ added notes app to be upgraded and a list of autopilot tests nsmrd
<Mirv> I've just reflashed and hopefully my previous problems are gone, I'm now testing the autopilot itself again
 * ogra gets a numb arm holding his hand still above the button ... 
<ogra> asac, ^^^
<plars> rfowler: I am still concerned about the temperature warnings we get on maguro frequently
<plars> rfowler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6123644/
<Mirv> ok, I'm planning to publish the QA stack now, after successful unity8 autopilot run
<Mirv> didrocks: the packaging changes would need ack http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot_1.3.1+13.10.20130918-0ubuntu1.diff
<asac> ogra: for the image?
<asac> ogra: we dont know if all scope packages landed
<asac> ogra: but i cant find anything obvious scope in proposed excuses
<asac> so lets go
<ogra> ok, i'll wait
<ogra> lol
<asac> unless sil2100 comes along
<asac> ogra: give him 5 minutes
<asac> to say something is not in there :)
<asac> otherwise go
<ogra> note that stuff being out of proposed doesnt mean its in the archive
<Mirv> asac: unity-scope home in release pocket https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-scope-home/6.8.2+13.10.20130918.1-0ubuntu1 same for libunity https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/libunity/7.1.1+13.10.20130918.1-0ubuntu1
<asac> Mirv: right. also libunity is needed
<ogra> there is usually a publisher run afterwards that takes a few minutes
<Mirv> asac: "same for libunity" ^
<asac> ogra: you could check on libunity and unity-scope-home to be sure
<Mirv> asac: does your irc crop long lines?-)
<asac> my brain and habtics do that unfortunately
<asac> i will try harder
<cjwatson> If it's not mentioned in excuses at all (as it isn't here) then it must be fully published to release
<cjwatson> It's only ambiguous if you see current excuses/output that say they're about to migrate it
<ogra> cjwatson, ah, so the publisher updates the page ?
<cjwatson> ogra: No
<cjwatson> ogra: But proposed-migration takes the published archive as its input; if a package isn't mentioned at all, then that must mean it doesn't have a newer version in -proposed in the published archive
<cjwatson> IOW there's already been a publisher run and p-m has run after it
<ogra> ah
<ogra> got it
<ogra> ok, then i can trigger a build :)
<ogra> and off we go
<asac> Mirv: so i think the applications was also supposed to take the new keyboard
<asac> i assume i just have to install ubuntu-keyboard as well?
<rfowler> plars: I don't have a way to measure temp...
<plars> rfowler: there's a builtin temperature probe on the device - I don't think we see this normally on mako, just maguro
<plars> rfowler: I pointed sarnold at it again, maybe he has some ideas
<rfowler> ok
<rfowler> plars: maybe i can leave the back off and blow a fan at them
<rfowler> little active cooling
<plars> rfowler: strap a peltier cooler to them? :)
<plars> it shouldn't be needed
<plars> rfowler: I just wonder if we're not hitting a battery drain issue, but rather a thermal shutdown
<plars> rfowler: I seem to recall something sarnold added recently to shutdown if the temp got too high, and I think that might be what we're hitting
<Mirv> asac: ok, I didn't realize that as it's in the services stack instead of apps stack. it's ready in the PPA as well, though.
<rfowler> plars: or it thinks the battery is draining faster than it actually is?
<asac> Mirv: right ... lets double check on all the bfiller entries one more time in ask
<rfowler> plars: it showed empty when I reflashed it but when I plugged it in it went to full
<asac> Mirv: so i see: gallery, dialer-app, history-service, messaging-app, ubuntu-keyboard, qtpim-opensource-src
<rfowler> plars: but probably more likely temp
<asac> sorry.. and... notes-app, camera-app and mediaplayer
<asac> Mirv: ^^
<fginther> morning
<Mirv> asac: ok... messaging-app is in the phone stack, history-service again in the services stack. even phone stack is ready for testing. qtpim is separately handled.
<plars> rfowler: there's an indicator-power change in the pipeline, not sure if that could have anything to do with the strange reading's you're seeing, but maybe
<rfowler> plars: how do I check said pipeline
<plars> rfowler: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=0
<rfowler> plars: thanks
<Mirv> asac: added messaging-app, history-service, dialer-app and ubuntu-keyboard to the pastebin at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123730/
<asac> yeah. /me sees issues with notes_app howver
<lool> Hi folks
<lool> So url-dispatcher stuff has a rather deep chain
<lool> we want an updated qtubuntu to leverage it
<lool> and we need an updated Mir platform API lib for it to work with either backends
<lool> I've updated line 21 of the asks to list the relevant merge proposals
<lool> didrocks: is the upstream merger still auto?
<didrocks> lool: yeah, fginther is in charge of that
<lool> didrocks: sorry, let me repharse, will https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/ensure-symbols-are-included/+merge/186291 be automerged + uploaded to daily PPA?
<didrocks> lool: yeah, in 2 steps
<lool> ack
<didrocks> it will get merged first
<lool> both of these are still auto
<didrocks> then, in the next daily release tick, it will go in the ppa
<didrocks> yeah
<lool> just the copy from PPA to archive isn't auto
<lool> ok
<didrocks> right
<lool> can we push it to PPA right now?  it can go alone, and it will allow bulding the qtubuntu mp
<didrocks> lool: next tick is in an hour, I would prefer we keep the dep order
<didrocks> is that so urgent it needs to be in the PPA right now?
<didrocks> (also, we have our landing order)
<didrocks> is there a request for it?
<asac> didrocks: so ralsina believes he is kind of ready for enabling two components in stack
<didrocks> you mean, 2 new components?
<asac> didrocks: lp:clickmanager-plugin lp:click-update-manager
<asac> those... he worked with sil to prep packaging etc.
<lool> didrocks: there is a landing ask for it, but to keep preparing it as fast as possible I was trying to get the builds done as soon as possible
<didrocks> asac: right, sil pinged me few minutes ago to preNEW them
<asac> right. preNEW has to happen
<asac> ok
<asac> didrocks: i assume you organize preNEWing through your spreadsheet as well usually?
<lool> adding API in one package + using it another requires two ticks to land it seems
<didrocks> asac: right
<lool> 1 hour isn't much, that's ok
<didrocks> lool: well, we have 250 components, imagine if everyone wants their stuff building right now? ;) I would think, if there is no urgency, this can just wait for an hour (not that long) to keep the dep order right in case something happens
<didrocks> lool: you can land that in one tick, but soon, we'll first 2 right
<didrocks> force*
<ogra> new image is up on cdimage
<Mirv> didrocks: I pinged you about the QA stack's packaging changes 50mins ago, can you check it?
<didrocks> Mirv: it slept through my pings, can you paste the link again?
<Mirv> didrocks: http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/QA/job/cu2d-qa-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_autopilot_1.3.1+13.10.20130918-0ubuntu1.diff
<didrocks> Mirv: 61
<didrocks> -1
<didrocks> python-psutil is in universe
<didrocks> and the source is in main, isn't it?
<didrocks> Mirv: can you check with upstream if this is really needed? (and think next time to check this universe/main stuff ;))
<didrocks> asac: lool: so, we have live results now: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. autopilot source seems to be in main, yes.
<didrocks> and you can see what is currently building (if any), disabled, blocked by other stacks…
<didrocks> (you can see as well raring, experimental, head… in addition to saucy)
<didrocks> Mirv: mind working that on the spreadsheet as a reminder?
<didrocks> writing*
<asac> oha
<Mirv> didrocks: just doing that
<Mirv> asac: so moving python-autopilot below from the scheduled point since it cannot be released because of the added python-psutil dependency
<Mirv> thomi: ^ https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1227118
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227118 in Autopilot "autopilot depend on python-psutil which is in universe" [Critical,New]
<thomi> Mirv: since when has autopilot been in main?
<asac> Mirv: whats the problem with that depends
<didrocks> Mirv: please, do recheck the rest, I just stopped at the first error
<Mirv> thomi: the source seems to be
<thomi> Mirv: hmmm, that's news to me!
<Mirv> asac: a package in main can't build-depend on a package in universe
<thomi> we really do need psutil, but I see no reason why AP needs to be in main?
<thomi> unless I'm forgetting something?
<Mirv> didrocks: ok. do you know when autopilot source was promoted to main, and why?
<cjwatson> It's a critical part of our infrastructure, it's silly for it not to be in main
<thomi> hmm, maybe because unity build depends on AP?
<Mirv> probably something like that, I think it's pretty recent
<cjwatson> I don't see the MIR bug, oddly
<didrocks> right, what cjwatson said
<cjwatson> That said
<cjwatson> autopilot is not in main
<didrocks> even if I don't remember about the promotion itself
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+publishinghistory
<thomi> so... we're good to go?
<cjwatson> Mirv: I think you are confused for some reason ... maybe looking at the wrong field somewhere?
<didrocks> argh, scratch that
<didrocks> I know what happened
<didrocks> the ppa line…
<didrocks>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-unity/daily-build/ubuntu/ saucy/main amd64 Packages
<didrocks> -> main
<cjwatson> Yeah, but PPAs only have main
<didrocks> hence the confusion
<didrocks> ok, let's proceed and continue the review
<didrocks> but we still should at some point put autopilot in main
<didrocks> (but I think not for 13.10)
<Mirv> in case I'd at one point understand the LP terminology, why does https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/ have component (with '*') main but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-psutil has universe?
<cjwatson> That's the component in the debian/control file
<cjwatson> i.e. you haven't specifically written "Section: non-free/admin" or whatever
<cjwatson> It makes more sense for imports from Debian
<didrocks> Mirv: ok, +1 on the rest, please publish
<Mirv> didrocks: ok
<plars> image tests are running now on 55
<thomi> anyone mind if I close that bug then?
<didrocks> thomi: feel free
<thomi> oh, you beat me to it :)
<cjwatson> I forget why python-psutil has universe there, but anyway, that field is not the one you want to read, ever
<thomi> fastest bugfix *evar* ;)
<cjwatson> At least not for this kind of thing
<Mirv> thomi: ;)
<cjwatson> You want to look at the per-series component overrides, either in the table below or in +publishinghistory
<didrocks> sil2100: you are missing the multiarch stenzas on qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-click0.1
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, fixing that
<didrocks> sil2100: we can start promoting click-update-manager, this one is cleared
<didrocks> so either both at the same time with your fix
<didrocks> or just one by one
<didrocks> as you prefer
<didrocks> but for me, it's a +1
<sil2100> Awesoooome, I have a merge ready so I just push that change to it and we're dune, since I have the bootstrapping ready
<didrocks> great ;)
<Mirv> asac: ok QA done but I need to continue with the apps tomorrow. on the device I'm getting all kinds of errors on apps (running the old autopilot now), I guess I'll need to at least reboot between each try or something like that, and try the old versions
<sil2100> didrocks: final merges then! https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/click-update-manager/finalization/+merge/186311 , https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/clickmanager-plugin/finalization/+merge/186312 and the grand finale: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/new_click_packages_daily/+merge/186313
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh btw there was something wrong with the cupstream2distro-config according to merger, probably caused by fginther's direct pushes to trunk last night. you may need to manually merge after approval.
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks for the info
<sil2100> Mirv: I remember yesterday Francis did some manually merging as well
<sil2100> I had hoped it was fixed already now
<sil2100> asac: ok, testing of the new indicators, mediascanner and hud looks ok
<fginther> sil2100, Mirv, just to deflect the blame a bit, the errors are caused by the duplicate branches in the experimental release :-)
<sil2100> asac: I tried testing hud, but it seems hm, hard to do
<sil2100> asac: since it's not currently working on touch from what we noticed
<fginther> sil2100, Mirv I'm working on a workaround
<sil2100> fginther: ah, then it's didrocks fault!
<sil2100> HA!
 * sil2100 points at didrocks 
<Mirv> fginther: he, ok :) so it's going to be like that for a little while.
<fginther> Mirv, hopefully only 30 more minutes or so.
<Mirv> I probably didn't have merges for a couple of days before today, so I only quickly looked the latest commits there
<asac> sil2100: if it doenst regress the rest
<asac> its fine to land hud
<asac> sil2100: it never worked, so it cant be worse
<asac> unless its gone completely now
<sil2100> ;)
<didrocks> sil2100: it's this configuration, upstream merger used to support it
<didrocks> sil2100: it seems it doesn't anymore
<didrocks> (without warning on the change)
<didrocks> sil2100: grrr, I don't have access to upstream trunk
<didrocks> sil2100: can you ensure our team has access please?
<didrocks> sil2100: otherwise, we won't release their work
<sil2100> didrocks: ouch
<sil2100> didrocks: ok, will make sure that's done
<didrocks> thanks
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. can I get an ACK http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Indicators/job/cu2d-indicators-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_indicator-power_12.10.6+13.10.20130918-0ubuntu1.diff ?
<didrocks> sil2100: I still don't see the mention of the FFe in debian/changelog
<didrocks> am I missing anything?
<sil2100> Shiiit
<Mirv> sil2100: I pushed a changelog entry in there 3h ago
<sil2100> Right, and there was a tick that got skipped
<Mirv> sil2100: while at it you can also double-check the changelog entry text
<sil2100> hmmm, no mention of FFe in that?
<sil2100> didrocks: is this changelog entry enough? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~indicator-applet-developers/indicator-power/trunk.13.10/revision/200
<Mirv> sil2100: not directly, I wasn't sure about the wording
<ogra> asac, hmm, i can't edit the spreadsheet
 * ogra just wanted to addteh two bugfixes
<asac> ogra: done
<ogra> thx
<asac> -> rw for you
<didrocks> sil2100: it miss the bug number for the FFe we were lacking and I pasted in the chat
<didrocks> this morning
<didrocks> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1215980
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1215980 in indicator-power (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Freeze exception for converged indicators" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Ok, preparing a direct push then
<sil2100> didrocks: I'll just add the bug number to the changelog Mirv prepared I guess
<asac> so the only test in the application stack failing is notes_app
<asac> asked osmonon to check
<ogra> osmonononon ? :)
<asac> sil2100: is the indicators testing going well?
<asac> you said its all good actually? except the scopes you dont know?
<asac> then lets go for that and checkpoint it
<asac> ogra: not sure... he is not in this channel so tab doesnt work
<ogra> heh
<sil2100> asac: they're good, but one commit that didrocks wanted was wrong so I need to rebuild
<asac> sil2100: we cant release with that?
<sil2100> No
<asac> sil2100: what does it break?
<sil2100> Nothing, changelog formalities
<asac> then we can release
<didrocks> asac: the release team will revert it
<sil2100> We can't
<didrocks> there is no link to the FFe
<asac> omg
<didrocks> the one I asked this morning
<asac> hell
<asac> thats stupid
<asac> we didnt reference it in the changelog?
<asac> and now we have to do the whole validation again?
<sil2100> didrocks: I added a (FFe bug - LP: #blabla), is that enough?
<asac> man...
<asac> cjwatson: is that true?
<ogra> rules :)
<sil2100> asac: not whole validation, I guess as long as it builds it's ready
<asac> we basically spend 4 hours validating those packages, got green light
<didrocks> sil2100: it's enough for me
<asac> and just want to push the button... now we respin and have to revalidated everything :(
<ogra> asac, for a changelog addition ?
<asac> yues
<ogra> just make sure the upload has no code changes
<didrocks> asac: why revalidating? we can just do one quick test (if the build-deps changes)
<sil2100> Right
<didrocks> and just rebuild that component
<asac> didrocks: ok... which package is rebuilding?
<asac> thought we rebuild the whole stack
<didrocks> asac: indicator-power
<sil2100> indicator-power
<asac> ok
<didrocks> asac: no, we can rebuild just part of the stack
<asac> goodie
<didrocks> daily release supports that
<asac> so we will push the button in 30 minutes?
<asac> before stuff bitrots?
<didrocks> 40 minutes I would say
<asac> didrocks: we might not be able to capture the stuff we tested if folks commit
<asac> to trunk
<didrocks> time for building + publish in the ppa + 10 minutes of AP tests
<asac> so we have to start over if anyone from indicator team commits anything
<didrocks> asac: well, we know which version we tested
<sil2100> asac: in the meantime I'll publish mediascanner and hud if you don't mind
<didrocks> let me check it
<asac> didrocks: ok ... for everything we know the versions?
<didrocks> it's 1 min
<didrocks> less time that discussing it
<asac> maybe we shoudl record exactly the version when we test so we can actually publish what we tested
<ogra> asac, look like i have time to push the mtp fix then ... has been tested and seems to be fine
<asac> didrocks: right. in general i think we should however, record
<didrocks> so http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> which versions we validate
<didrocks>   * Automatic snapshot from revision 200
<asac> as we might have new stuff all the time
<asac> lets see how we can work that in
<ogra> (line 43 on the "landing asks")
<didrocks> indicator-power is at rev 201
<didrocks> rev 201 being sil2100's changelog modificatoin
<asac> ogra: are sure its super safe?
<sil2100> I just added one commit with the FFe bug
<didrocks> modification*
<didrocks> so all good
<didrocks> sil2100: rebuilding indicator-power only?
<sil2100> didrocks: yep
<asac> ogra: we have so many things we still need to land... you can put it in etc.
<sil2100> :)
<asac> just your call
<ogra> asac, i tested mako, davmor tested maguro, no regressions in booting or rebooting, mtp still works fine
<ogra> doing then :)
<asac> if you want all of us to firedrill with likelyhood of > 0% :)
<asac> ok do it
<ogra> -10%
<asac> haha
<asac> heard that before
<ogra> :)
<didrocks> I would say
<didrocks> makes 2 tests
<didrocks> if they are fine, it means that nothing too strong changed in the build-dep
<didrocks> and we can go & publish
<fginther> sil2100, didrocks, https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/relax-branch-validation/+merge/186324  - allows duplicate branches under 'experimental'
<didrocks> fginther: do you want me to validate? Is there anyone else with a better view on the code than us?
<cjwatson> asac,didrocks: uh?  the release team won't revert something just because you forgot to mention the FFe in the changelog
<cjwatson> just mention it on #ubuntu-release or something
<sil2100> Too late!
<fginther> didrocks, just making you aware, once this lands, we can rerun the other blocked MPs
<cjwatson> we have enough rules without people making up new ones
<didrocks> cjwatson: already happened in the past
<didrocks> a bug wasn't listed
<cjwatson> didrocks: it's more likely if you don't explain what's going on
<didrocks> and the upload was backed out
<cjwatson> didrocks: and if nobody can be tracked down who knows what's going on
<cjwatson> didrocks: I'm not going to discuss vague non-specific references to past events, sorry
<cjwatson> no doubt there was more to it than that
<didrocks> cjwatson: hence better to ensure that everything is cleaned and the bug is attached, isn't it?
<cjwatson> and everyone knows there's a general ffe for touch-specific things anyway
<cjwatson> didrocks: sure, it's *better*, but I'm not having you say "the release team will do <unreasonable thing>" and not challenge it, sorry
<asac> ok thanks
<asac> cjwatson all good
<didrocks> cjwatson: this component is shared between desktop and touch
<didrocks> it's not a touch-specific thing
<cjwatson> even so, usually what happens with this kind of thing is that somebody asks if anyone knows what's going on with such-and-such an upload
<cjwatson> the only release team reverts I'm aware of is where it caused some problem and nobody can be tracked down to explain it
<didrocks> right, and it was during my night
<asac> didrocks: you did the right thing though :)... i thought we respun the whole stack
<cjwatson> so if you realise you've forgotten a bug in a changelog and have already validated, just drop a note on #ubuntu-release to explain it
<cjwatson> rather than assuming bad faith
<didrocks> cjwatson: I wasn't assuming bad faith, just trying to get everything clean and up for the release team
<asac> right
<didrocks> sorry that you took it as a critizim, it wasn't at all
<cjwatson> it wasn't so much that I took it as a criticism, it's that I don't think it's in general true :)
<asac> all good. was miinterpretations of few things :)
<cjwatson> maybe it was true in a couple of specific instances with extenuating circumstances
<asac> now we know that release team is super pragmatic
<asac> which doesnt mean we shouldnt keep highest standards :)
<ogra> asac, here is another quick fix that wont harm anything and woudl be good to have soon https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/ubuntu/saucy/lxc-android-config/localbridge/+merge/186325
<sil2100> didrocks: btw. related to no access to upstream trunk... ubuntu-download-manager is also part of ~ubuntuone-hackers and we're daily releasing that
<didrocks> sil2100: yeah, and I already mentionned that it's an issue
<didrocks> and we should fix it now
<sil2100> didrocks: ACK, poking the admin but still no response
<didrocks> it's the only team we don't have trunk access to
<asac> ogra: everything is closed for this run
<asac> we have like the whole spreadsheet almost done
<sergiusens> asac, until when?
<asac> i wont take any risk
<asac> sergiusens: until we have what we currently land in and an image kicked
<asac> sergiusens: unforutunately, I lack data to predict how long such a big landing takes
<asac> sergiusens: so i have finished application validation
<asac> only notes will not go in
<asac> indicators and hud are also in
<asac> more or less.. we just wait for a changelog respin
<asac> just add your stuff to the asks
<asac> and we can talk in a couple hours
<asac> unless you feel its more urgent than me having food :)
<ogra> asac, i'm on it
<didrocks> asac: ogra: btw, as told, you can see without diving into jenkins that the indicator stack is building: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<didrocks> (and we can see anotated sil2100's changelog as well)
<asac> didrocks: i think thats awesome :)... i just need a quiet moment to take a look and digest that :)
<asac> ah nice
<asac> i spotted it
<asac> so guess just need to find someone to make that beautiful
<asac> didrocks: how often is that updated?
<didrocks> asac: every minute
<asac> didrocks: can you include the timestamp of last update right on top?
<asac> even if its every minute it helps to spot in case this service stops working
<didrocks> asac: it's right in the bottom :p
<didrocks> but I can move it to the top if needed
<asac> didrocks: no :)
<didrocks> asac: I can make it like my other tools in term of ajaxy-css: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/design/
<asac> its all great
<asac> thanks
<didrocks> yw
<didrocks> (you can click and have transitions)
<asac> yeah. thats nice
<didrocks> just will need some time to move that from a script to something beautiful
<asac> just think that we would like to look at this page every day a few times to support our decision making on whats landing next and what is ready etc.
<asac> dont hurry on that one
<asac> i am sure we will learn more requirements during the next days
<asac> on what we really want to see
<didrocks> yeah, I'm appending to my list rather than prepending :p
<didrocks> yep
<asac> sil2100: didrocks: ok my local testing finished for: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123730/
<asac> all are good, except notes
<asac> we should hold that app back
<asac> ubutu_keyboard i didnt run because its known to not work
<asac> but thats ok
<sil2100> asac: ok, I pushed mediascanner and hud already, but waiting for indicators to rebuild
<asac> nice
<asac> sil2100: let me retry notes one more time
<asac> last attempt
<sil2100> ACK
<sil2100> asac: ok, indicators look fine, checking deps of the package - if all ok then publishing \o/
<asac> ok i saw a notes_app success
<asac> hell... that thing is flaki
<asac> i will run again
<asac> sil2100: go ahead and publish
<asac> and wait another minute then lets go for the apps
<asac> sil2100: i tested stuff that i apt-get install here for apps: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123730/
<asac> and dialer-app
<asac> that was forgotten there
<psivaa> asac: i ran notes app tests after installing the above pkgs on 55 and it passed, if that helps
<asac> yeah
<asac> it now passed two
<asac> but 3 times it didnt
<asac> psivaa: do we still record retries in automation?
<asac> lets look next week and ensure that folks make it a priority to fix flaki tests
<sil2100> asac: published
<sil2100> asac: (indicators and settings)
<psivaa> asac: i retried a weather test today, which i dint record, ill go ahead and record
<sil2100> fginther: do you think now auto-merging for cu2d-config will work with your merge in?
<fginther> sil2100, yes
<asac> sil2100: ok all the apps in that apt-get install + dialer-app are ready to go
<asac> i hope thats all we had for application #3
<asac> psivaa: pleas alwasy do so
<asac> super important to get that data
<asac> to prioritize
<psivaa> asac: ack, i will make sure that i do that
<asac> ogra: lool: whats with qtpim?
<asac> is that in?
<asac> its still in TODO
<lool> asac: barry rightfully points out that Landing spreadsheet is read-only; I've invited people to add "asks" there on ubuntu-phone@ though, would you mind making it read-write?
<sil2100> asac: but didn't we plan application #3 tomorrow? It's 19 am there ;)
<asac> lool: should go through leads
<asac> lool: and a lead should be the PoC
<lool> asac: that doesn't apply to non-Canonical folks though
<ogra> asac, i thought lool was testing this morning
<lool> ogra: I wanted to, but higher prio came up, but am testing now
<asac> lool: can you be the proxy that stands in as the PoC for community requests?
<asac> lool: or baloons?
<ogra> ok, else i still can
<asac> so yes, in canonical, please go through your lead
<asac>  or manager
<asac> if not, use lool, ogra or baloons
<asac> sounds good?
<ogra> sounds ok
<asac> lool: ?
<lool> asac: yes
<lool> trying to think on how to put that out
<asac> can you check with baloons as well?
<ogra> i think the community requests that dont go through an employee already are rare anyway
<asac> lool: just tell that a spreadsheet is not a very good way to revision and collaborate and hence we cant allow the world write access
<asac> and then say that ogra and you offer to be their proxxies
<asac> makes sens?
<ogra> asac, probably someone in US TZ too
<asac> baloons :)
<ogra> :)
<asac> but check with himn first
<asac> so he understands this whole process
<ogra> you didnt mention him in the last summary
<asac> if not, lets talk to jono
<asac> yeah. i am lazy trying to stay below 50k letters a day on IRC these days :)
<ogra> lol
<asac> sil2100: applications we planned for today
<asac> sil2100: was a typo
<asac> i wanted all bill filler stuff in (if you remember)
<asac> apps are usually safe to take... we should taket hem everyday
<lool> asac: I wrote the email already
<lool> balloons: ^ hey, sorry to put you on the spot before you get the chance to hear of it, but we needed a default contact for community requests for Landing "asks"; hope that's ok with you!
<asac> sil2100: fixed date
<asac> :)
<asac> sil2100: remember the above commands has partly packages in service
<asac> that we want to go in as well
<balloons> so essentially this is just covering asks for the core apps?
<lool> balloons: typically, yes
<lool> balloons: could also be a community person contributing a fix somewhere I guess
<balloons> right, just let me know what you need of me, I don't think it will be a big deal
<sil2100> asac: history-service again?
<sil2100> asac: ok, I'll browse the list and try publishing apps now
<asac> sil2100: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6123730/ thats the lot
<asac> sil2100: the apt-get install lacks the dialer-app ... i added that after
<asac> but that was tested as well
<lool> didrocks: did https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/platform-api/ensure-symbols-are-included/+merge/186291 miss the window?  I dont see an updated platform-api package in the PPA
<asac> didrocks: could be in the archive?
<asac> err
<asac> lool: ^^
<asac> otherwise it missed
<didrocks> lool: looking
<asac> lool: it merged only 1 hour ago
<asac> dont be impatient :)
<didrocks> asac: yeah, it was merged after latest tick
<didrocks> err
<didrocks> lool: ^
<didrocks> asac: as we run a lot of stacks manually right now, the ticks are missed
<lool> too bad, so I have to wait 3 hours now  :-)
<asac> lool: just sit back and relax. try to teach thostr so he knows about all the bits we want to land
<asac> lool: i would really prefer if he comes to me with all the stuff that is needed
<asac> in one shot
<didrocks> (we don't run a stack if some depends are currently building)
<asac> lool: not because its not good to do it, just because we lacked someone owning the topic
<lool> asac: I want to lend them in the image at once, but this particular one is needed to build the next one
<asac> :)
<asac> lool: ok. can you make a landing entry that has all the items needed explicitely called out?
<asac> thats the picture me and rick lack to be confident
<lool> asac: I updated the ask for this stuff
<asac> ok ... so its one entry with everything explicit?
<asac> good
<asac> then yeah. just merge and stage
<lool> asac: I'm not 100% happy with url-dispatcher being listed under indicator-power though
<asac> and we will look at that once we have this batch out
<asac> latest tomorrow morning
<lool> asac: what I'm not clear on is ask vs. landing slot; I added details on the second sheet, but not to the first one, this might be wrong though
<ogra> same here
<asac> lool: thats good
<lool> asac: are you ok to land url-dispatcher + indicator-power + qtubuntu + platform-api together?
<asac> lool: just dont punch it in the archive before its on landing plan sheet
<ogra> i just added all three of my current changes after getting confirmation on IRC already and marked them as candidates
<asac> lool: sure if all of that is reawdy in ppa
<asac> lool: but maybe not today. depends on how things go right now
<asac> we might be landing it today
<asac> and only validate imagfe tomorrow
<asac> lool: from technical side didrocks can say if those can be combined at all
<asac> some might be disabled because xmir hacking
<lool> asac: it wont be today for sure
<didrocks> lool: asac: they are not disabled, you can have a landing with those
<didrocks> but indicator-power + url-dispatcher are alreayd in, aren't they?
<lool> then this sucks, this means that it was the wrong landing slot
<asac> goodie. lets not land, but stage
<asac> lool: goodie
<lool> didrocks: indeed, indicator-power is in
<lool> I suspect url-dispatcher isn't working though
<lool> indicator-power is not in the image
<didrocks> lool: it's in the soon-to-become image
<didrocks> so will start existing nearly
<lool> Hmm the one in the image doens't work anyway
<lool> the part that got changed that is
<didrocks> yeah, so not a real regression
<asac> lool: well. so we had a indicator-power landing that busted desktop FF
<asac> we wanted to bring that back todayu
<didrocks> then, we can bind with the missing qtubuntu and platform-api
<asac> any other fixes you need to do can still come in a second run
<asac> we never planned to pick up a merge from today on that
<asac> just bring back what was delivered last week
<asac> of course if we knew it was coming, we could have waited
<ogra> asac, but the fix for desktop required code changes
<ogra> that was pretty clear
<asac> sure. if we missed those they can land later
<asac> ogra: next time put all you need to know needs to happen in the landing ask info :)
<ogra> asac, dude ... "after this image is published" ...
<asac> or even in the landing plan line
<ogra> asac, could you rather say something like "after image #56 is published" or so ...
<ogra> "this" is a pretty bad identifier as for which image :)
<asac> i agree ... at best we had a bot that says what the next image nbumber is on /topic
<asac> i sometimse loose sight :)
<asac> all i know we are pumping stuff in as we speak for an image
<ogra> yeah something like that
<asac> so thats "THIS image
<asac> "
<asac> sil2100: ok ... are apps INPROPOSED now?
<sil2100> asac: not yet
<asac> hehe
<asac> ogra: how is 55 going? already in testing?
<ogra> asac, yeah
<asac> nice
<asac> psivaa: plars: i assume you are doing nothing but helpiong this thing :) ... recording all retries
<kenvandine> asac, do we need to add bug fixes to your landing doc?  we need to get the webcred stack published
<asac> yes
<kenvandine> to fix failure to add accounts on the device
<kenvandine> ok
<asac> kenvandine: add it,m tell me why its safe (e.g. only desktop) and then you can go
<asac> if it affects touch you will have to run some autopilots before pushing
<lool> asac, didrocks, ogra: Ok, confirmed that url-dispatcher in the proposed image + new indicator-power is what we want with thostr, and that we miss a new landing slot for url-dispatcher + qtubuntu + platform-api, but we need more details on this before we request a slot
<lool> rebooting with latest indicator-power
<ogra> k
<lool> I also expected I'd have to update the qtpim-opensource-src packages, but they are already in the image
<plars> asac: I'm keeping an eye on it, and yes it's been testing
<psivaa> asac: yea plars is doing the retries and i am trying fill as much retry recording as possible :)
<asac> lool: sounds like i see it
<didrocks> lool: ok, just provide details so that we can process
<asac> lool: we know we need more, but we are kind of waiting on code of the next shot on this
<ogra> lool, so that landing request is moot ?
<asac> lool: so add a landing ask slot and set it to waiting for code or something
<ogra> (for the PIM bits)
<asac> lool: oh ... this affects the pim upload?
<asac> cant we just upload that or does ti break stuff?
<ogra> sounds like its already in
<lool> so I can confirm that with latest proposed image + indicator-power from archive, I can go to settings from indicator-power
<lool> which I couldn't do before updating indicator-power from archive
<lool> so +1 on indicator-power testing
<lool> asac: the landing *ask* slot is there already; will update to mention waiting for code
<lool> asac: this is all unrelated to pim
<plars> *sigh*
<lool> asac: pim is already in the proposed image
<plars> psivaa, asac: publisher plugin died again
<psivaa> plars: so that's twice today
<kenvandine> asac, added it, there aren't autopilot tests that cover this but i added a manual test case
<kenvandine> i'll test it manually myself on the device
<plars> psivaa: it's continually dying, more cu2d missing jobs probably, checking on it
<plars> no, the job is ther
<plars> e
<plars> hmm
<plars> retoaded: can you take a look at http://10.97.0.1:8080/plugin/build-publisher/
<retoaded> plars, sure
<plars> retoaded: publisher doesn't want to resurrect, usually when I see this, it's some job that doesn't exist anymore and it's trying to publish it, but the job it's stuck on seems to be there
<plars> cu2d-media-saucy-3.0publish #4 is the one it's trying and failing to get past
<retoaded> ack
<plars> asac: ^ blocks anything being visible on the dashboard until resolved, but the tests are running
<retoaded> plars, it's publishing now
<plars> retoaded: sure?
<plars> retoaded: http://10.97.0.1:8080/plugin/build-publisher/ says it's still dead
<asac> kenvandine: wait :)
<retoaded> plars, ok, it was working
<asac> kenvandine: so the story about autopilots is that you run the autopilots of the other teams first and froremost
<asac> kenvandine: so we are sure you are not breakgin them. if you dont havge tests
<asac> thats your call
<asac> in this way writing tests will protect you from the evil folks :)
<asac> which is the incentive weant
<asac> kenvandine: so tell us what you want to do and we asses what needs to be tested on your side
<retoaded> plars, it's rolling again.
<asac> e.g. if you need to run just one or two or all autopilots
<plars> retoaded: did you just remove that one from the xml?
<retoaded> plars, on the ones it got stuck on there was a broken link in the build directory; removed the link and resurrected the publishing
<kenvandine> asac, so we have autopilot tests for gnome-control-center-signon, which of course is desktop only
<kenvandine> asac, we need autopilot tests for system-settings, which is where this would be tested
<plars> retoaded: that's one I haven't seen before :)
<plars> retoaded: thanks for resurrecting it!
<retoaded> plars, not sure where the broken links are coming from other than likely being pushed from the test machines
<plars> fginther: any idea how http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-media-saucy-3.0publish/ might get some broken links in the build directory? apparently the publisher plugin doesn't handle exceptions properly and just grinds to a halt when it gets confused
<fginther> plars, hmm
<fginther> plars, retoaded, are these broken links to other builds or artifacts or?
<retoaded> fginther, artifacts
<doanac> ogra: you mind taking a look at: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/adb-errors/+merge/182515
<retoaded> fginther, for example build /var/lib/jenkins/jobs/cu2d-media-saucy/builds/6 had a link of 2013-09-18_14-05-21 that pointed to build/2013-09-18_14-05-21
<doanac> it should help us be able to use phablet-test-run in our automation
<ogra> doanac, sorry, was meaning to yesterday already
<fginther> retoaded, thx
<doanac> no worries - wasn't sure if your mail filters may have skipped the email :)
<ogra> doanac, approves
<ogra> s/s/d/
<doanac> thanks!
<fginther> retoaded, hmm, there is no 6
<fginther> wtf jenkins
<retoaded> fginther http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-media-saucy/6/
<fginther> oops, wrong job
<vila> fginther: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Prisoner ?
<retoaded> fginther, I don't think the broken link shows up thru the web interface
<retoaded> fginther, I cleared from the cli
<lool> asac: so given that the qtpim-opensource-src packages were already in the image, I didn't run the autopilot tests myself; what I did is that I created an event from the calendar-app, created a contact from contact app, and checked that the contact was listed in the phone-app
<lool> 5.0~git20130828-0ubuntu2 seems super old though
<plars> balloons: it looks like filemanager is much happier now
<fginther> retoaded, plars, still no clue as to what happened.
<didrocks> fginther: hey, did you remove the hack to bump ABI for the Mir team?
<asac> lool: yeah. the autopilots show different bugs then using though.
<asac> lool: i can run them just to feel safe
<didrocks> fginther: it will really create issues on the engineering team
<didrocks> those things needs to be manual and coordinated
<balloons> plars, yes, calc and fm are happy again
<fginther> didrocks, at the moment it's still there. If it needs to be removed, I can do that
<asac> lool: just tell me where i can grab whatever debs
<didrocks> fginther: yes please (they need to bump manually I guess as per thread)
<didrocks> fginther: didn't get a reply, so I think we can go ahead
<fginther> didrocks, ack
<didrocks> thanks!
<asac> sergiusens: did you get why python-autopilot didnt make it?
<asac> or am i mistaken and its in?
<asac> i thought there was an issue with some dep
<lool> asac: sorry, I got it wrong, retesting now
<sergiusens> asac, issue? I saw yesterday that it just needed manual review by the daily release team
<didrocks> it's in the release pocket now: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot
<asac> hmmm
<asac> 15:13 < Mirv> asac: so moving python-autopilot below from the scheduled point since it cannot be released because of the  added python-psutil dependency
<thomi> asac: he was mistaken
<asac> is that solved?
<asac> oki
<lool> or rather, I miss debs
<asac> so its in and done?
<thomi> asac: he thought ap was in main, but it's not, so no problem
<lool> Mirv: may I ask for https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtpim-opensource-src to be merged into main branch as to get .debs and a build test + build-time testsuite run?
<asac> thomi: ok ... guess we expect it to be picked up in image 56 then. thanks
<lool> hmm this might be late for Mirv
<thomi> nw
<lool> asac: is Mirv off already?
<asac> lool: yeah. he is off. see if cypher can help
<lool> asac: So I was confused about which qtpim version to test; the branch has not been merged yet, no merge proposal => no review, no testbuild, no .debs
<asac> or ken or in worst case didrocks
<asac> actually skip ken. i think he is fighting content-hub battles
 * didrocks is the worst :p
<lool> asac: I think I'll ping bfiller/renato (requestors)
<asac> lool: thankw
<asac> didrocks: exactly :P ... don't use the all-cure-joker until you really need it :)
<asac> but... feel free to grab it :)
<lool> the number of things that can go wrong is so high  :-)
<lool> ogra: BTW, I didnt get any error with nautilus neither this morning nor after latest image update
<lool> ogra: that was before updating mtp package I guess
<ogra> lool, intresting, are you sure they didnt pop under another window ?
<lool> ogra: how do you trigger it?
<ogra> i see them on desktop as well as on the chromebook
<lool> ogra: Hmm I haven't restarted nautilus though, I've plugged the phone
<lool> ogra: do I have to start nautilus?
<ogra> just reboot the phone with usb plugged into a PC
<ogra> if you run a normal ubuntu desktop it should just pop up a window for you with the phone content
<ogra> shortly after boot
<ogra> on reboot the window stays and gvfs pops up some mtp errors
<ogra> (reboot of the phone)
<ogra> i know davmor could reproduce it just fine with his maguro
<lool> didrocks: so qtpim-opensource-src isn't under CI, I guess because it's used bu KUbuntu; would there be a way to get a build of it nevertheless?
<ogra> could be that the mako gadget driver is clever and notices if the server goes away
<lool> didrocks: upload manually to ubuntu-daily PPA?
<lool> sorry ubuntu-unity/daily-build
<didrocks> lool: yeah, that's what we are doing most of the time where there are big changes
<didrocks> to get real armhf build
<lool> ogra: I tried again, and it worked
<lool> ogra: that said, I had disabled automounting a while ago; perhaps I've only partially reenabled it and some things dont get automounted
<lool> ogra: in which case, I'm afraid I'll just give on reproducing the bug if you and/or cypher alreayd know how to do this
<lool> didrocks: hmm should I use some kind of ~addition?
<didrocks> lool: yeah, ~ppa1 is enough
<lool> ok, thanks
<didrocks> yw
<asac> psivaa: is notes app on mako retried? :)
<lool> let's see if I have permission
 * asac thinks that we would like a script like didrocks did for that apart
<lool> didrocks: Rejected:
<lool> Signer has no upload rights to this PPA.
<lool> didrocks: helpz
<didrocks> lool: do you have the source so that I can upload it?
<lool> no, I just wrote it as input to dput <<EOF
<didrocks> impressive :p
<asac> how are apps going? inproposed now? any troubles i want to know about?
<lool> didrocks: http://people.canonical.com/~lool/didrocks-please-sponsor-this-thx/
<didrocks> lool: processing
<lool> /-\-/-\
<lool> Sorry spinner doens't work well on IRC
<lool> |==========                  |
<ogra> heh
<lool> |===============             |
<didrocks> tssss :p
<didrocks> lool: still uploading?
<didrocks> or it's done?
<lool> didrocks: it's done I think
<didrocks> weird, can't decompressed it
 * didrocks rechecks
<lool> didrocks: you need the .orig to decompress
<lool> which I'm not uploading
<lool> cause it's in saucy
<didrocks> well, thanks, but I figured that out :p
<lool> hmm I could unpack locally
<lool> the terminal which ran scp is long gone, but didn't get any error
<didrocks> lool: uploaded after redownloading
<lool> I double-checked the md5s while I was as it
<lool> *at it
<didrocks> yeah, the md5sum
<psivaa> asac: just did it
<sil2100> didrocks: landed the apps ;)
<psivaa> asac: (notes on mako)
<didrocks> sil2100: thanks!
<psivaa> asac: notes app passed and rss reader tests are also running. that means the tests complete for 55
<lool> what's the rune to launch all tests on a phone?
<lool> locally
<asac> lool: not possible
<asac> lool:  you run individual tests
<asac> i can explain why its not possible, but not now... it would involve using our cu2distro config as input
<asac> as thats where we encode the test to be run against which stack at what stage
<asac> lool: just run phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8
<asac> and then reboot fresh and unlock screen and run phable-test-run -p webbrowser-autopilot webbrowser
<asac> lool: all that needs RW atm
<asac> psivaa-afk-bbl: thx. have given this to ogra and popey for blessing and release
<asac> ogra: we are waiting for mtp and a bunch of apps etc. in the release pocket
<asac> sil2100: do you know which packages we exactly pushed for the apps i tested (e.g. application #3)
<mmcc> Hi folks, can I clarify whether having daily releases set up for a project is a strict requirement for landing? I got some help yesterday from robru to set it up for lp:ubuntuone-credentials, but our team is concerned that changing from our existing release process so late is disruptive.
<balloons> fginther, remember our discussion @ the spring about commits from non-core devs and jenkins not running? Does this https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/ubuntu-weather-app/lp121890/+merge/186371 merge look like you expected? I don't see that the testsuite ran for this.
<balloons> fginther, it did autoland things as expected, just want to make sure this is what we expect to happen on these
<fginther> balloons, that's correct. the behavior is that successful tests on autolanding are not posted to the review (as requested by certain developers)
<balloons> fginther, perfect, thanks for confirming
<sil2100> asac: I published webbrowser, gallery, notes, camera and history-service IIRC from that list
<sil2100> asac: i.e. I published everything that I could publish from that list
<sil2100> Since some did not have anything to release
<lool> asac: ok
<dobey> asac, lool: ^^ see mmcc's question please
<lool> mmcc: it's not a requirement
<lool> mmcc: it's greatly preferred for us
<lool> mmcc: instead, just coordinate uploads to the archive with us
<asac> sil2100: let me double check
<asac> sil2100: ubuntu-keyboard
<asac> sil2100: dialer-app
<asac> sil2100: mediaplayer\
<asac> sil2100: those three is what i was missing
<mmcc> lool: ack, thanks.
<asac> mmcc: we can do manual uploads. you usually need to find a core-dev that runs the autopilots for you and acks it (and does the upload)
<sil2100> ubuntu-keyboard I published, dialer-app didn't have anything new to release
<asac> sil2100: interesting
<sil2100> mediaplayer-app I didn't publish since it wasn't on the list ;)
<sil2100> I can do that if that's tested?
<robru> mmcc, quite a bit less release effort when you're on the daily_release train... all kinds of stuff gets automated for you
<dobey> asac: what do you mean by "upload" there? i have permissions to upload the package in question to the ubuntu archive.
<dobey> robru: we have all kinds of existing automation, infrastructure, and process, that daily-release conflicts with
<robru> dobey, what kind of conflicts?
<asac> dobey: is that a per-package upload right?
<dobey> asac: it's in the ubuntuone package set
<asac> dobey: do you have a maguro and mako phone?
<dobey> asac: no. i have a nexus7 now though. and we run the existing tests we have for ubuntuone-credentials when landing to trunk, during the package build, and in autopkgtests
<asac> ok so you cant test for us
<asac> meaning we have to find a core-dev to do manual testing of all autopilots
<asac> that might be affected
<asac> its ok... just not self service
<asac> dobey: clarify through lool in the landing asks what is needed etc. and we try to get that in as soon as we can arrange the testing
<dobey> we need to get some autopilot tests written i guess
<asac> dobey: we protect others from getting their tests broken as that prevents them from merging
<asac> dobey: if you dont have tests for your own stuff you just have no protection, but me (as in CI) doesnt really care
<kenvandine> asac, i did the manual testing for the webcred stack
<kenvandine> phone and desktop
<asac> so we run autopilots of the others
<dobey> robru: we don't release from trunk for one. we create stable branches at the beginning of each cycle, and develop on trunk, then backport into the stable branch for doing releases. we have existing PPAs that build packages when things land, etc…
<kenvandine> asac, should i update the status?
<asac> kenvandine: yeah. please update and say which ones you ran
<robru> dobey, not sure what the big deal is... with all the daily_release'd projects I work on, we have a 'trunk-next' branch for development and then stuff only lands in trunk when it's ready for release.
<kenvandine> asac, updated on the asks sheet
<kenvandine> asac, what should the status on the landing plan sheet be?
<kenvandine> should i publish the stack?
<dobey> robru: the deal is that there's ~4 weeks left until 13.10, and making huge swathing change to established processes right now is only asking for things to go boom.
<asac> kenvandine: we are waiting for the things we want to take for the 56 image
<asac> after that you can
<kenvandine> ok, cool
<asac> sil2100: is everything in now?
<asac> :)
 * asac needs a tracker for that i guess
<kenvandine> yeah, i was just wondering how i would know when that was ready :)
<sil2100> asac: what about mediaplayer-app? Should I publish that too?
<sil2100> asac: all other things went in it seems
<asac> sil2100: hmm. does that have an autopilot?
 * lool dinner
<sil2100> asac: yes
<sil2100> asac: let's move that to tomorrow maybe then
<sil2100> Or wait
<sil2100> asac: I'll do a quick test on my device
<asac> sil2100: sure wait
<asac> sil2100: an you add an ask at the end?
<asac> so we dont forget
<asac> sil2100: ok do that :)
<asac> your call
<asac> we just need to check that unity8 doesnt fall over if it doesnt have tests
<asac> i guess
<asac> then go ahead
<kenvandine> sil2100, can you publish the webcred stack when it's all clear?
<kenvandine> signon and libaccounts-glib in there, both tested
<sil2100> kenvandine: are there any tests for thoses?
<kenvandine> no autopilot, i did the manual testing
<sil2100> kenvandine: did you test the latest changes on touch?
<kenvandine> critical fix though
<kenvandine> yes
<sil2100> kenvandine: ACK :)
<kenvandine> sil2100, great... i want to go get some food :)
 * kenvandine goes to lunch
<sil2100> kenvandine: I will publish later
<sil2100> asac: mediaplayer-app published
<sil2100> I disconnect now, webcreds will be published in 30 minutes once the stack finishes running
<alan_g> fginther: are you the guy to talk to to get the Mir clang build to run the tests?
<asac> lool: the url-dispatcher was pulled in through indicator-power?
<fginther> alan_g, yes
<alan_g> fginther: Can you make it happen please?
<fginther> alan_g, this job? http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/mir-clang-saucy-amd64-build/
<alan_g> fginther: double checking...
<asac> so anyone knows about something that is still in flight before the next image?
<alan_g> fginther: that's https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-saucy-amd64-build/? (I can't connect to the IP address you quote)
<fginther> alan_g, yes
<asac> ogra: not sure when to start
<alan_g> that's the one
<asac> ogra: but either now or after mediaplayer is in, is my guess
<asac> cant find apps in proposed so thinking its in
<asac> ogra: do you know what "bug fix" uploads might still be missing?
<asac> lool: qtpim lands tomorrow?
<ogra> we could use the one from sergiusens for lxc-android-config and the seed change ...
<asac> ogra: those are already in though, no?
<ogra> are they ?
<asac> everything not upload surely will not be in this build
<ogra> who uploaded them ?
<asac> ogra: i guess i am not sure what you are talking about then
<ogra> damned, gnome-settings just totally trashed my fonts
<asac> ogra: so in landing plan the only item that is INPROPOSED is applications #3
 * ogra only sees half sentences in xchat 
<asac> i feel thats in
<fginther> alan_g, I think I have enough now to get it added, I'll let you know
<alan_g> fginther: thanks
<asac> ogra: ok... once https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediaplayer-app is migrated
<asac> we go
<asac> wow
<asac> so mako went green :)
<asac> of course not the REAL green
<asac> but first time that our dashboard shows green for a full run :) well done!
<asac> plars: psivaa: i think with balloons trying to fix the core app test
<asac> plars: psivaa: we shoudl start also retrying those etc.
<asac> to give them a good picture at lesat
<plars> asac: we have been
<plars> asac: unless it's all the same failures we've seen before
<asac> ah... so they get the same service? nice
<asac> right
<plars> asac: we talked about calculator, calendar, etc a while ago
<balloons> lol, rssreader will be the death of us all
<lool> asac: I've passed qtpim to bfiller and renato and am testing myself; did the same manual testing on it so far
<lool> I saw some glitches in the app (never used these before), but no regression AFAICT
<asac> ogra: can you double check that mediaplayer app is now in the archive (madison) and kick off?
<asac> thanks
<asac> sergiusens: ^^
<ogra> checking
<asac> lool: everything that you know was uploaded is in?
<ogra> asac, not in yet
<asac> ogra: if lool doesnt confirm dont wait for him
<asac> L:)
<ogra> ok, but i guess mediaplayer will still take a moment
<lool> asac: not qtpim obviously
<lool> asac: there are various fixes in flight, but I dont think they are ready for iamge inclusion
<lool> like they'd need package builds and what not
<asac> lool: inflight? i only care about INPROPOSED
<asac> right now
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: right, and I dont have any of theese
<asac> dont want to miuss anything that we thought was in
<asac> ok cool
<asac> ogra: so go in self kick off once tht mediathing is in
<lool> perhaps the seed changes?
<ogra> asac, thats what i planned
<lool> where do I fish the autopilot test results once it's done?
<lool> wow /tmp is crowded
<asac> lool: reports.qa.ubuntu.com
<asac> lool: or if you want a sneak preview you can harvest the qalab jenkins (needs VPN accesss)
<lool> I mean the ones I ran locally
<lool> all I got was: Ran 21 tests in 382.769s
<asac> ah
<lool> does that mean all passing?
<asac> lool: they succeeded :)
<lool> is there some file?
<asac> lool: it prints OK
<asac> usually
<asac> or Success
<asac> plars: ^^
<ogra> you have to listen to your gut feeling :)
<ogra> (it prints Ok ... :) )
<ogra> and it gets noisy if it fails
<plars> lool: which test is this?
<lool> plars: this was unity8
<plars> lool: that should be a pass then, there are 21 tests I believe
<plars> (23 on the dashboard due to systemsettle)
<lool> ok
<asac> its interesting. i had the same feeling. if you dont feel its annoying, it usually was OK :)
<asac> funny tool. feedback through textual emotions
<asac> ogra: is the next edition in print yet?
<asac> :)
<lool> blah device failed to come up
<ogra> seems there was a publisher run (getting fesh Packages file here)
<ogra> lets see
<ogra> there we go
<lool> sensorservice is using loads of CPU on boot for some reason
<ogra> running
<lool> ImportError: No module named python2.7.test.test_support
<plars> ogra: so you are building a new image now?
<ogra> plars, yep
<plars> psivaa: is still rerunning webbrowser :(
 * plars won't be able to land any new automation fixes until 3am at this rate
<psivaa> plars: just wanted to get rid of that single failure
<plars> psivaa: you got 2 in its place
<psivaa> plars: i know :(, trying once more
<lool> ah got a traceback in a webbrowser test
<lool> is this known?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125300/
<psivaa> plars: i'll stop it with this time.. sorry dint know you were looking for a lul to land stuff. will dash_ignore if it's not any better
<plars> psivaa: if there's an image building now, then we've lost our window anyway
 * plars will try again for it tonight
<psivaa> plars: ack
<psivaa> plars:  the last one also finished with one failure
 * fginther needs to leave, will be back later this evening
<elopio> hey, can somebody trigger this rebuild for me?
<elopio> http://s-jenkins:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/674/rebuild
<sergiusens> lool, that is known
<lool> thanks
<elopio> jenkins is sooo slow here, I've been one hour waiting for the login to complete.
<sergiusens> elopio, that's already running
<sergiusens> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-ci/675/
<elopio> thanks sergiusens.
<lool> sergiusens: hmm I dont seem to have permission to start a rebuild myself either, would you mind starting http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/qtubuntu-ci/77/ ?
<lool> (I'm logged in as lool)
<lool> asac: ok, so qtpim is good for me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6125362/ I think bfiller wanted to test himself
<sergiusens> lool, done
<lool> sergiusens: ty
<sergiusens> lool, I don't see your username on the jenkins instance
<lool> sergiusens: http://10.97.2.10:8080/user/lool/?
<lool> Jenkins user id: lool
<lool> email loic.minier@canonical.com
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, jenkins perm matrix admin is terrible
<sergiusens> need to run for a bit but I'll add you when I get back
<lool> sergiusens: thanks
<lool> sergiusens: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtubuntu-saucy-armhf-ci/70/console looks like ubuntu-unity/daily-build is screwed
<lool> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net saucy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C012599D727CC694
<lool> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_ubuntu-unity_daily-build_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-armhf_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<ogra> bad timing ...
<lool> oddly, C012599D727CC694 is Launchpad PPA for gcovr maintainers
<lool> I dont have permission to retry anyway
<asac> lool: show to wgrant and stevenk maybe
<ogra> asac, cdimage is done
<plars> new autopilot in this build
<plars> ooo, and mediascanner also
<plars> supposed to have a fix for bug #1222731
<ubot5> bug 1221984 in mediascanner (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1222731 Crashes when adding a picture" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221984
<plars> psivaa: note: webbrowser change landed also that will have it skip the constantly failing test
<plars> so the total # tests will change in this run for sure
<asac> plars: yeah. lets hope :). the mediascanner would be amazing
<plars> asac: well, tests are running on touch_ro now
<plars> we should know soon :)
<Saviq> hi friend
<ogra> haha
<cjohnston> hey!
<cjohnston> welcome!
<Saviq> asac, done
<lool> there's something wrong, bandwidth to system-image seems anormaly slow
<lool> I only get some tens of KiB/s
<lool> or less
<lool> from a dedicated server, from my home DSL, from my home cable
<lool> e.g. with https://system-image.ubuntu.com/pool/ubuntu-66fb9ed004ea451885088c0e7e0438d0ec558d238713c5853ed51b625990b1f2.tar.xz
<cjwatson>  0% [                                       ] 614,400      199KB/s  eta 17m 28s
<cjwatson> from my home DSL (which rarely does any better than that)
<cjwatson> actually more like 250KB/s now
<lool>  0% [                                       ] 335 872     46,0KB/s  eta 74m 49s
<lool> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/daily-preinstalled/pending/saucy-preinstalled-touch-armhf.zip is at 95,7KB/s
<Saviq> lool, 1.8MBps
<lool> hmm that's odd, it's from two different ISPs
<Saviq> lool, although I'm in Lexington
<Saviq> lool, same, 1.8MBps on this one, too
<lool> right, 8.93MB/s from another dedicated server
<lool> clearly some peering issues with my two ISPs
<asac> Saviq: your changs are in unity8 only?
<asac> are those pad.lv links bugs ids?
<Saviq> asac, yes
<Saviq> asac, and yes
<asac> Saviq: so one question
<Saviq> asac, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bugs?field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED
<asac> Saviq: do you maintain anything like library SONAMEs etc.
<asac> or dbus interfaces
<thomi> fginther: any idea WTH happened here? https://code.launchpad.net/~thomir/autopilot/forward-port-changes/+merge/186369
<asac> Saviq: that suffer from the problem that we have to move them in lockstep?
<asac> just wonder if you have that phenomenon in the code that your team is owning
<thomi> CI complains about unaproved changes, but it's all approved AFAICS
<Saviq> asac, no, nothing like that
<Saviq> asac, actually one more - unity-mir
<ogra> Saviq, iirc ricmm needed something in unity-mir too ... is that in ?
<ogra> (for the media stuff)
<Saviq> ricmm, ↑ ?
<asac> Saviq: whats with unity-mir?
<Saviq> asac, there's a fix in there
<asac> you want to land that? or that has unstable api?
<asac> ah
<asac> add it
<asac> ah you did
<Saviq> asac, just did
<asac> Saviq: is that all in trunnk etc.?
<asac> we dont fish patches :)
<Saviq> asac, yes
<Saviq> asac, all that is trunk
<cjohnston> thomi: pitti approved it three hours ago, r331 was added 1 hour ago.. noone has approved it since r331 landed, therefor not all of the revisions have been reviewed
<asac> Saviq: so do you have unstable inter-package apis in your domain?
<Saviq> asac, no
<asac> sure?
<asac> ok
<Saviq> asac, yes, sure, no ABI changes there
<asac> Saviq: you know what i mean? like dbus interfaces that you change?
<asac> API
<asac> i meant
<Saviq> asac, and no, no API changes either
<Saviq> asac, there's an API addition, but nothing uses it yet
<asac> ok
<Saviq> asac, and you requested it AFAICT
<Saviq> asac, the SessionBroadcast thingy
<ricmm> Saviq: asac I dont need anything in unity-mir for media stuff, not anything that im aware of yet at least
<thomi> cjohnston: that's totally confusing - that's now how I read the LP API. Maybe the autolander should check that before going ahead and building the packages?
<asac> ricmm: Saviq: so your unity8 landing is to prepare for multimedia?
<asac> that would be worth mentioning
<ricmm> what?
<Saviq> asac, not
<ricmm> I have no unity8 landing
<asac> ah :)
<ricmm> who keeps putting these things in the spreadsheet? ;)
<cjohnston> thomi: I don't know about that. it sounds more like something for fginther...
 * ricmm has:
<ricmm> 1. qtubuntu branch for input in jim's media playback, no-op anywhere else
<ricmm> 2. qtubuntu branch for qurl()
<asac> oki... sounds like not yet ready for image landing :)
<ricmm> 3. platform-api release needed, already bumped deps as-per didrocks instructions
<asac> will wait for that then :)
<ogra> ricmm, oh, sorry, i thought you said unity-mir too for the input fix
 * ogra didnt mean to cause confusion
<ricmm> unless my fried brain is skipping cycles, no
<ricmm> but its completely possible
<asac> ricmm: 3. sounds like a landing request if you want to get that into the image tomorrow
<ricmm> well its part of the same stack as qtubuntu, didier advised to just make deps right and run the stack in one go
<lool> asac: platform-api is listed with qtubuntu and url-dispatcher stuff
<lool> in the asks
<lool> anyway, bandwidth is too crappy and it's too late
<lool> got to go to bed
<asac> sleep well
<asac> i am off also in a bit
 * ogra goes too now ...
<ricmm> Saviq: asac the fix uou mentioned is not for media, its a general fix to be able to launch apps from the command line
<ricmm> I assume thats the one mentioned
<ogra> oh, right, arg parsing ... that was it
<ricmm> something like that, t was actually wrong desktop file parsing
<ricmm> but yea, the same bug you are thinking of
<ogra> yeah, that
<plars> asac: no mediascanner crash this time
<asac> wrong desktop file parsing?
<asac> plars: really? :)
<asac> wow
<plars> asac: it usually happens on camera
<asac> plars: it was a 100% crasher, right? or is there a chance we are just lucky?
<plars> asac: no crash file left behind though
<plars> asac: yes, every time
<asac> nice
<asac> lets see what happens on the other device
<ogra> asac, it was omitting the desktop_file_hint from the exec line in the desktop ... so apps didnt properly start
<ogra> so it only read the app name, but not the args
<asac> effect?
<plars> asac: camera_app.tests.test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable failed on maguro, but quite possibly a random testcase failure
<ogra> apps started by tapping on an icon in unity didnt start
<plars> mako passed 100% though
<bschaefer> hello, I was wondering if someone could restart a job for unity7 (saucy/unity) here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/
<asac> plars: record and retry
<asac> :)
<asac> camera_app.tests.test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable - i remember that one
<asac> thats a racy test
<asac> ricmm: that was the one we had during the sprint, right?
<plars> yeah
<asac> plars: can we file a bug and link it in the spreadsheet where we log the retries?
<asac> i think thats a proven awful test :)
<asac> i want to look at what is flaky soon to ensure we can reliably gate on them
<ricmm> asac: we saw it on monday
<asac> right. that wasnt the unity thing, but the RW thing
<asac> or something
<asac> cool
<asac> i think it actually indicated something bad there :P
<plars> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/camera-app/+bug/1227373
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227373 in camera-app "test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable autopilot test failure" [Undecided,New]
<asac> plars: can you put it in our spreadsheet?
<asac> where we log retries?
<plars> asac: already did
<asac> kk
<asac> thx
<sergiusens> asac, I talked to thomi and om26er about camera_app.tests.test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable
<sergiusens> asac, as it is written, that test has to go
<asac> sergiusens: can they bring in a new one?
<asac> a better one?
<asac> sergiusens: i would prefer a trade :)
<asac> please stand up for our right to not regress on test coverage :)
 * asac off
<sergiusens> asac, lol, that test tests a transition, autopilot is not  designed for that
<plars> sergiusens: any idea if anything changed with sensorservice? nothing I see but https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-ubuntu-calculator-app-autopilot/93/artifact/clientlogs/top_before.log/*view*/ had it going a bit crazy before the test ran (after fresh boot)
<sergiusens> plars, nothing changed, you might of just hit the mako sensor bug
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-19
<Mirv> lool: the Qt packages have been maintained primarily with packaging only (similar to Debian's pkg-kde), so orig tarball + packaging = result
 * Mirv tries to decipher what happened during the night
<Mirv> eh..
<Mirv> it's a wild west of packaging
<Mirv> ogra: my deciphering (and now testing) has gone so far that I assume account-plugin-ubuntuone would be wanted to be installed on device images by default, and I've removed the obstacle of conflicting version in the coreapps-drivers PPA
<Mirv> I'll do some autopiloting still at least
<lool> Mirv: I didn't have any issue with the debian/ in bzr of Qt packages  :-)
<Mirv> lool: ok. and yes I then read further that you noted that it's not in daily release. I had it also built at https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+packages
<lool> Mirv: it took me a while to understand where it stood exactly; eventually I pushed it to ubuntu-unity/daily-build and tested the binaries from there
<lool> ogra, Mirv: Is it ok to land stuff before the next image build?
<lool> Mirv: I'd think we could land qtpim for instance
<lool> if there's enough time
<lool> heck we could defer the cron a bit
<Mirv> lool: I don't know about when it's ok to land or not, so better ask ogra
<Mirv> lool: since you're a core-dev, can you ack packaging changes http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/Media/job/cu2d-media-saucy-3.0publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_camera-app_2.9.1+13.10.20130919-0ubuntu1.diff (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6127116/)
<Mirv> it's using unity-action-api instead of HUD directly, therefore the dependency change
<lool> looking
<Mirv> I've tested it on device now so I'd like to land it after the current daily release tick lets me
<lool> Mirv: I'd rather see full debdiff and .dsc
<lool> Mirv: e.g. the list of Depends is cut
<lool> and I prefer being able to see the change leading to the packaging change to assess it
<Mirv> lool: as you wish, here's the commit http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/camera-app/trunk/revision/190
<lool> (hope that makes sense)
<lool> I poked around http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-media-saucy and couldn't easily find the .dsk
<Mirv> lool: when it has built there, it means it's in daily-build https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+files/camera-app_2.9.1%2B13.10.20130919-0ubuntu1.dsc
<lool> Mirv: so why is there no dep on qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin?
<lool> Mirv: (thanks for the source)
<lool> I see:
<lool> -import Ubuntu.HUD 1.0 as HUD
<lool> +import Ubuntu.Unity.Action 1.0 as UnityActions
<lool> and $libdir/qt5/qml/Ubuntu/Unity/Action/libunity-action-qml.so is in qtdeclarative5-unity-action-plugin on my system
<Mirv> lool: you're right, I thought it was in deps but apparently isn't, and only works because other packages in the stack pull that in
<lool> Mirv: ack; I had to ask for the .dsc because I couldn't check this without the .dsc because Depends: was cut off in the packaging and because I wasn't sure of the the filename / module name used just from the changelog
<Mirv> lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/camera-app/add_unity_action_plugin_dependency/+merge/186473
<lool> Mirv: looked good; approved+happroved
<Mirv> lool: thanks!
<asac> hi :)
<asac> Mirv: morning ... "Ubuntu One account integration in Ubuntu Online Accounts" ... is INARCHIVE (!!) ?
<asac> :O
<asac> wonder what the ! stands for
<apw> excitement ?
<asac> apw: maybe, but unlikely :) - I read it more as a warning of some sort
<asac> or an ask for attention/help
<lool> Mirv: hey would you please retry https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/qtubuntu-saucy-armhf-ci/70/console ?
<lool> asac: I miss the invite for the CI standup
<lool> asac: I've marked the pulse landing as DONE since it's in the stable image
<asac> lool: you are in now ... :)
<asac> lool: thx!
<asac> so guys... the image from yesterday was apparently just beautiful
<lool> asac: I pinged this morning on whether I could land qtpim this morning; haven't heard back from bfiller on his own testing, but my testing passed, so I vote for pushing it while it's quiet; any objection?
<asac> anyone can take a screenshot?
<asac> :)
<asac> for me screenshot doesnt work
 * asac reboots
<lool> cjwatson, Saviq: BTW my bandwidth issue yesterday was due to .... iOS 7 release!  everybody updating their phones and ipads killed both of my ISPs bandwidth; or rather, it killed the local network traffic for my cable provider and internet peering of my dsl provider which is also the hoster of my dedicated server...  :-)
<lool> asac: is it normal that cron is disabled?
<lool> ev: you around already?
<ogra> wow !
<ogra> someone fix calendar app !
<ogra> lool, cdimage cron ?
<lool> yeah
<ogra> (yes, thats on request)
<lool> ogra: what's up with calendar app?
<ogra> dunno, thats the last app with errors on the dashboard
<ogra> else we would have 100% coverage
<ogra> it is the first time that we have absolutely identical errors on both devices i think
<Mirv> asac: the '!' was my surprise when I started deciphering the task, found out how it's organized and eventually figured out it's all in the archives already
<Mirv> lool: I don't know about the CI much, just cu2d, and I don't have access rights to the merger side (I ping QA team for those)
<Mirv> asac: so then I bumped into conflicting PPA which I resolved, and then I've been testing it and eventually I'm now suggesting to ogra to enable installing of it by default on images
<asac> Mirv: CI team is doing now upstream merger
<asac> Mirv: fginther in particular
<asac> but we want more to know more about :)
<asac> Mirv: ok. lets talk about that in standup ... feels that part is sorted :)
<asac> lool: the cron for image building?
<lool> asac: yeah
<asac> lool: thats in manual mode during weeks
<lool> asac: that's ok
<asac> we spin at least 2 images anyway :)
<asac> well, yesterday we were too fast
<lool> tvoss__: so we're short of someone to trigger it right now; waiting for didrocks or ev
<asac> but... we still have to validate it
<ogra> Mirv, i have a tested seed change to upload right after the meeting, just give me the list of packages and i'll add yours too
<asac> before releaseing our first ever green image
<lool> tvoss__: worst case, I could upload it to PPA, but that's not great
<ogra> asac, pfft, ever green ... you are pleased to easily ... 100% !!!
<Mirv> asac: I thought Francis indeed just became tech lead in QA team, I guess it's CI team now then..
<Mirv> ogra: https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.add_account-plugin-ubuntuone/+merge/186475
<ogra> thanks
<asac> ogra: yeah... wanted to take a screenshot first... then ask cjohnston where the CSS fix is that doesnt pretend that <100% is green
<ogra> haha
<asac> gnome-screenshot doesnt work :(((
<asac> hell
<lool> asac: take a picture!
<asac> a screenshot would have so much better quality :)
<lool> or send your laptop
<asac> lol
 * lool grabs coffee
<ogra> paint a picture ! we have a paint app on the phone :)
<asac> i have a pic :)
<asac> it worked from command line... just not with print key
<tvoss__> lool, ack, any eta?
<tvoss__> lool, ack, let's wait another 15 minutes
<lool> tvoss__: so didrocks cant do it and psivaa is trying
<cjwatson> oh, is didrocks around?  I was looking for him but he's not on IRC atm
<lool> psivaa: could you try http://s-jenkins:8080/job/qtubuntu-ci/82/rebuild
<lool> cjwatson: he is on leave actually
<lool> cjwatson: but joined a hangout
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> I guess nobody else knows about operating cu2d
<psivaa> lool: tvoss__ : the job failed again but it failed to pick up the 'proposed-branch'
<cjwatson> the side that runs as ubuntu-archive@lillypilly that is
<lool> I think he's trying to avoid getting thousands of IRC pings if he connects, but I can pass a message if you like  :-)
<Mirv> cjwatson: me and sil2100 might. and right, not about that side.
<tvoss__> psivaa, got a link for me? anything I can fix?
<lool> cjwatson: fginther would I think
<Mirv> cjwatson: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Adding.2BAC8-removing_components_to_a_stack
<cjwatson> lool: He doesn't have access
<lool> cjwatson: ah not sure about the archive copy part
<cjwatson> He might know about it, but I was looking for somebody to dry-run things on a new host
<lool> cjwatson: I'll ask him if someone else knows about it
<psivaa> lool: i am checking if that's a config issue or an issue in mp, but just a sec for the link
<cjwatson> mostly I just need to know how I can dry-run things to test that all dependencies and such are there on the new machine without actually copying anything
<psivaa> lool: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/All/job/qtubuntu-saucy-armhf-ci/71/console
<psivaa> tvoss__: ^
<lool> psivaa: was that with a rebuild?
<lool> psivaa: I dont understand, the config shouldn't have changed since yesterday
<psivaa> lool: yes it was when i click the build again, and yes not sure why the proposed-branch is left empty
<lool> psivaa: did you visit the /rebuild link, and then click some button, or did you go to the project?
<lool> psivaa: it might not have the same effect as the build is parametrized
<psivaa> lool: i went to the master job and kicked it off
<psivaa> lool: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/qtubuntu-ci/
<lool> cjwatson: so the only other person that could is also on leave (seb); didier said that he expected to just disable the cron on old host and enable it on new host, I've asked about dry run and I think he's joining IRC
<lool> cjwatson: didrocks would prefer migrating on monday
<tvoss__> psivaa, asac, lool any idea what is happening with that job?
<lool> cjwatson: cause he would like to be around in case something not obvious goes wrong
<asac> cjwatson: so didrocks is the only one that can confirm the cu2d migration
<cjwatson> hm, ok
<lool> psivaa: right, instead of this please go to the /rebuild link
<asac> cjwatson: and he is on vacation
<lool> psivaa: http://s-jenkins:8080/job/qtubuntu-ci/82/rebuild
<cjwatson> I was kind of hoping to get off lillypilly earlier, but so be it
<lool> psivaa: because I think it will restart it with the exact same parameters
<asac> sorry.
<ogra> oh, that is why it takes minutes to respond to http requestst ?
<asac> but vacation comes first for didrocks :)
<lool> cjwatson: passed this back; everybody is relieved, and is sorry for delaying that
<cjwatson> oh sure
<cjwatson> ogra: yes
<cjwatson> ogra: the fix is to stop using lillypilly for archive offload work :)
<psivaa> lool: you are right, rebuild with that link appears to work
<ogra> cjwatson, heh, yeah
<lool> psivaa: albeit I dont see the active build now  :-)  would you have a link if it's in progress?
<psivaa> lool: http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/qtubuntu-saucy-armhf-ci/72/console
<psivaa> lool: this is progressing
<lool> psivaa: thanks!
<psivaa> lool: yw
<lool> tvoss__: build in progress
<tvoss__> lool, ack
<lool> OMG
<lool> this is pbuilder based and caches build-deps
<psivaa> lool: that build completed success
<lool> woot
<lool> tvoss__: ^
<lool> tvoss__: built fine, want to test the .debs?
<apw> ugahugomeg
<apw> assdsdewrwgw
<apw> now unity why do you think i want my focus over there? why
<lool> rsalveti: if you could either top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtubuntu/duplicate_to_parent/+merge/186240 or nominate someone else to test it and land it, it could go in before we try landing the qtmultimedia+mediaplayer changes
<asac> so ...
<asac> do we have a straight and comprehensible page that tells you how to run autopilots?
<asac> :)
<asac> thostr_: i will write up the wiki... can't finde any
<asac> thostr_: i put something in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<asac> at the bottom
<asac> someone has to improve that :)
<thostr_> asac: will give it a shot
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing#preview
<asac> uypdated
<asac> thostr_: added another section with more details about what you should test before submitting code
<asac> added a guess for indicator developers
<asac> i guess we should tune that after thinking a bit harder ... and of course, where are the indicator tests? :>)
 * asac thinks we need QA support on that one
<thostr_> what I heard last was that allan is doing manual indicator testing...
<asac> he is from qa team?
<asac> well, so we have a manual testing process in place
<asac> but that process is no good for CI
<asac> we only can use automation to block patches
<asac> basically: if you dont have tests there is no way we can protect you from landings that break your stuff
<asac> e.g. unity8 team busts you -> we will not see
<thostr_> asac: flashing with ubuntu-system doesn't work
<asac> not sure what that means
<asac> :)
<thostr_> well, it doesn't boot any longer
<asac> thostr_: -> #ubuntu-touch for that
<asac> sorry
<lool> So something didn't close the mediascanner bug
<lool> despite the fact it's listed in the changelog
<lool> thostr_: ok, found it
<lool> thostr_: it's because the bug closed in bzr/changelog is a duplicate of the bug I linked to
<lool> will close it now
<thostr_> lool: thanks
<lool> So mediascanner is in the proposed image with the fix, not in stable
<lool> just missing music-app now
<lool> and perhaps upstart
<Saviq> lool, lol!
<lool> are we publishing from upstream branches to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/+archive/daily?
<lool> for e.g. camera-app
<asac> Mirv: so we are not sure if the ubuntuone credential ones
<asac> is waiting for a new upload
<asac> or if we just should see it
<ogra> ubuntu-touch-meta (1.072) UNRELEASED; urgency=low
<ogra>   * Refreshed dependencies
<ogra>   * Added account-plugin-ubuntuone to touch
<ogra>   * Added libqt5script5 to touch
<ogra>   * Added qtdeclarative5-qtgrilo0.1 to touch
<ogra> asac, looks fine ^^^
<asac> ogra: and all that together doesnt break the image?
<ogra> it has been tested according to the plan
<asac> good
<asac> then there is nothing holding us back i guess
<ogra> (libqt5script5 will only affect apps that use it (only two click packages in the shop yet, the pther two come from the accounts stuff Mirv wants in)
<asac> i am moving all INIMAGE things to DONE
<Mirv> asac: ok, what makes the uncertainty? there was the latest upload with all the trunk commits on Tuesday, and the Landing Asks description says "The packages are being uploaded to ubuntu today, and should be ready for landing at any point after tuesday"
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> Mirv, great, uploading the seed change then
<asac> DONE :)
<asac> Mirv: it was the comment about the version being before the merge comment
<asac> if all is in we are happy
<asac> ogra: go
<asac> seed change
<Mirv> asac: yeah it seemed confusing in the morning but in the end it turned out just some funky bazaar branch usage by the upstream and the newest release from Tuesday has all the commits
<asac> ack
<asac> guess one time pipecleaning for OLS meets UE :)
<ogra> uploaded
<Mirv> lool: so. feel free to upload qtwebkit 5.1.1 by taking the packaging branch lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qtwebkit-opensource-src and uploading it with the orig tarball from https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-daily/+files/qtwebkit-opensource-src_5.1.1.orig.tar.xz (unmodified upstream tarball)
<asac> awesome
<ogra> ++
<ogra> the borwser will be soooo much faster !
<asac> i hope that really brings the speed i wanted :)
<asac> ogra: sure we dont need to flip a switch somewhere in the browser to enable JITTING?
<ogra> i dont think so
<ogra> and that definitely has been tested by many people in #phablet the last week
<asac> k
<Mirv> asac: what I did during 5.1 packaging was remove the disabling jitting patch.. so it's now enabled as it's enabled by default
<asac> lool: so until sil is back
<Mirv> asac: and it was tested to double-triple speed
<asac> lool: is there anything we can do on the url-dispatcher front?
<asac> Mirv: cool
<asac> thx
<Mirv> asac: I just realized the post I forwarded to you contained only a snippet of the thread. so I now forwarded to you the sunspider test results from ricardo - 4701.4ms -> 1337.9ms
<asac> cool
<asac> awesome numbers
<lool> thostr_: Getting a crash of music-app right now, haven't checked whether I use the right one yet
<lool> thostr_: or sorry, of upstart-app-launch rather
<lool> /var/crash/_usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_upstart-app-launch_zg-report-app.32011.crash
<lool> uploading it
<thostr_> lool: ok
<thostr_> lool: can you assign it to ted right away?
<lool> thostr_afk: ack, as soon as I confirm I have latest upstart-app-launch
<asac> Mirv: i assume you  wont be able to test and get unity-lens etc. out anymore?
<Mirv> asac: I'm trying to quickly test it from daily-build PPA during the next hour still. however the cu2d unity stack has some problem so I'll need to let sil2100 to look at it, even if the testing would have positive result. but I'll add anything I manage to find out.
<asac> Mirv: ok good. just focus on blessing that i guess. others can do the push if we know
<lool> asac: I'm not clear on the landing process for core apps
<asac> remember to dorp a comment
<asac> lool: me neither :)
<lool> asac: is that under CI team control as well?
<lool> sergiusens: Sorry to disturb you, are you clear on the release/CI process for core apps such as music-app?
<lool> sergiusens: I see a bunch of other changes going into the bzr branch, not sure how its getting into the PPA
<asac> lool: technically only those in debs can be controlled. in general, we want to have control about everything that goes in the image though
<asac> so there is a tools or even process gap
<lool> asac: it's in a .deb
<lool> asac: but it's pulled from a PPA (!)
<lool> asac: it's not in saucy though
<lool> sergiusens: basically I'm trying to ensure we get an updated one with r106 of lp:music-app in it, but am not clear on the other changes or how to get that in
<Mirv> lool: at least ppa:ubuntu-touch-coreapps-drivers/daily is enabled by default on the device and that PPA has bzr109 of music-app
<lool> Mirv: correct
<Mirv> I don't know what's the grand plan, though, like migration to click packages et cetera. and I don't know what kind of testing gets done.
<Mirv> maybe popey would know
<lool> someone updated mediascanner in the Landing spreadsheet and got it wrong
<lool> it's not DONE, it's INIMAGE
<lool> DONE is when it's in the stable/promoted image
<ogra> lool, but we promoted 56
<lool> oh no
<lool> ogra: right
<ogra> :)
<lool> ogra: I'm out of date
<sergiusens> lool, it's a lot slicker for core apps
<sergiusens> lool, if merge is approved it gets into the ppa
<sergiusens> Mirv, click for core apps has been dropped since due to the lack of time to setup the testing infrastructure for them
<lool> (when's the next upstream merger tick?)
<lool> sergiusens: there are other changes in the music-app branch though, these dont seem to be in PPA yet
<lool> maybe it's due to lack of mp
<lool> sergiusens: so it's hard to prevent an approved mp to reach the image for the coreapps PPA then, ok
<lool> sergiusens: thanks for clarifying
<sergiusens> lool, yeah, it uses the old model we had... if it is in trunk it HAS to be releasable
<sergiusens> I prefer that one to be honest
<lool> ack
<ogra> sergiusens, it will change if we move from asac's "block CI" to cjwatson's "block in proposed"
<ogra> which happens soon hopefully
<sergiusens> ogra, I know, that's why I said _old_ model ;-)
<ogra> :)
<asac> lets talk about core apps sometimes later
<asac> maybe next week
<ogra> thats a 14.04 task anyway i think
<asac> i dont like talking about 14.04
<ogra> heh, but to make them click now people would have to stop bugfixing or finalizing features
<asac> lool: ok ... before rick asks us in -managers ... do we have all the pieces for video/music lense
<asac> lool: or are we fixing final things still?
<ogra> all resources are bound atm
<lool> asac: I think we have the pieces for a first landing
<lool> asac: first round of https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/182Ol3YoXemYGqG5WijpJwR5WiGYa5Z-p2HlDL6isz9s/edit#
<asac> ogra: you might think so, but i ams ure that if you look closer only 30% are really working on bugs :)
<sergiusens> ogra, they are already click (the core community ones at least)
<ogra> sergiusens, right ... but still shipped as deb
<asac> lool: cool.
<ogra> asac, right, the rest tries to get their features in that were agreed for 13.10 ... :)
<asac> lool: all in daily-build ppa?
<asac> or where?
<lool> asac: in PPA
<asac> ogra: if it would only be the landing that was missing i would be happy... i believe bunch of things are still developed :)
<lool> asac: I'm updating spreadsheet as we speak, since 10mn
<lool> takes time to track each of the many packages involved here
<asac> lool: PPA==daily-build ppa?
<asac> right. take your time
<ogra> asac, thats waht i mean with "resources are bound" :)
<lool> asac: yes
<asac> lool: if you have all the packages i am happy to apt-get install them from the ppa and also check
<lool> asac: and the coreapps PPA
<asac> and run tests
<lool> asac: we're missing qtubuntu in the PPA
<asac> where is that?
 * ogra didnt mention landing :) 
<lool> asac: if you know how to speed up the upstream merger on that one, that's welcome
<asac> ogra: you said "they are trying to get their features in" ... might be interpreted they are blocked on landing, which is not the case
<asac> but i know what you tried to say
<asac> lool: no... just wonder where it is :)
<ogra> asac, they are trying to get their features ready then :)
<asac> lool: so we are at upstream merger stage? is that not working or just takes a bit?
<asac> ogra: better! :P
<ogra> :)
<ogra> doesnt change the facts though :)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> wasnt 56 supposed to have a messaging indicator again ?
<asac> i think thats waiting for qtubuntu as well
<ogra> i dont have it after a wipe flash
<ogra> ah, k
<asac> not sure
<asac> just think it is
<lool> oh god
<lool> phablet   2804 96.0  2.6 253332 51544 ?        Rsl  12:11   0:03      \_ /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/qt5/bin/qmlscene /usr/share/music-app/music-app.qml --file= file:///home/phablet/Music/bilan-et-perspectives-cd-cd-03-monde-de-droite.flac --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/music-app.desktop
<ogra> qtubuntu will be a massive change then, given from how many side it has changes
<lool> there's a f*cking space between --file= and file://
<lool> --file=%u
<asac> yeah. trimming would be a good idea on these things
<ogra> lool, i tyhink the new unity-mir fixes that
<lool> asac: so I have all the bits up to launching music app... but it's not opening the file
<ogra> lool, right
<lool> ogra: doubt it's mir
<lool> it's using upstart-app-launch
<asac> lool: maybe the .desktop file itself has a whitespace that we could fix to hide this problem?
<ogra> known bug with argv parsing of the .desktop files
<lool> asac: it does not, I just checked
<ogra> lool, its unity-mir
<lool> 14:12 < lool> --file=%u
<asac> ogra: what does it mean "known bug with argv" parsing ... where is that bug?
<lool> ogra: where's the fix?
<ogra> see backlog from ricmm and ted in #phablet from last night
<asac> who is working on that?
<lool> right, I saw them chat about some stuff there
<ogra> asac, ted and ricardo ... and i think there was a fix, no idea where exactly
<asac> so where is the code that replaces the %u? why cant we just do a trim there?
<asac> who can grep IRC logs :)?
<ogra> asac, it was discussed in here as well
<asac> who can grep this channel ?:)
<asac> i cant
 * asac checks what is active in https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm
<ogra> i can only go back until 5pm local time ... seems that was before
<lool> ogra: the chat from yesterday seemed to be about a crasher though, not whitespace
<ogra> but it was discussed when i falswely claimed the unity-mir fix was needed by ricmm for the media stuff
<lool> they did discuss some "" related stuff though
<lool> and desktop file hints
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtubuntu/qurl-final
<asac> seems related
<asac> seems it wants platform-api
<asac> where is that code?
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ricmm/qtubuntu/qurl-final/revision/177
<lool> not 100% sure it relates
<asac>  ua_url_dispatcher_session_open(session, url.toEncoded().constData(), NULL, NULL)\
<ogra> lool, --desktop_file_hint is an option (usually the first one) the the Exec line of al QML .desktop files
<asac> so i feel that its in url-dispatcher itself then
<asac> (the above is in ricmms work)
<ogra> it is very likely the same issue you see there
<lool> asac: so I checked the branch you found
<lool> asac: the only thing it adds on top of what I happroved is a build-dep bump
<lool> asac: which is correct, but it wont fix our issue
<asac> lool: right. just saying that that code is sane
<asac> it must be in url-dispatcher
<asac> or below
<lool> so APP_URIS= is correct in the env
<lool> asac: I think it's in upstart-app-launch
<lool> I traced it down to desktop-file-exec
<Mirv> lool: can you confirm you'll be uploading the qtwebkit?
<lool> Mirv: ok, let me take 5 minutes to do it
<lool> Mirv: so I have it here, you want it straight in Ubuntu?  how was this tested?
<asac> lool: did you let thostr_afk etc. know?
<asac> anyway... i have to get some lunch/breakfast now done
<asac> lool: did you see if the right env was passed and that it didnt have a whitespace?
<asac> e.g. are we sure its happening below the qurl
<lool> asac: I did, he told me to get Ted
<asac> err below qtubuntu
<lool> but not up yet
<asac> lool: call ted
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: Yes, env vars are passed correctly
<lool> asac: down to the application start helper
<ogra> mup him an sms
<lool> but the custom .desktop file parsing is probably broken
<Mirv> lool: yes, straight. it was tested via https://launchpad.net/~rsalveti/+archive/qtwebkit-b by ricardo (autopilot, performance), david barth (generally on device), bfiller (maguro, all day testing, autopilot), vrruiz (desktop), osomon (maguro), and finally me (mako, desktop - autopilot + manual)
<ogra> Ran 21 tests in 328.625s
<ogra> OK
<ogra> Restoring shell
<ogra> \o/
 * ogra makes the ubuntu-settings upload ready 
<asac> nice
<asac> lool: lest do the webkit maybe
<asac> and then ted or ricmm might be around
<asac> in a few minutes
 * asac now really gets food
<lool> Mirv: FFE for qtwebkit?
<ogra> sergiusens, i assume https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/system-image-revision-support/+merge/186180 needs to go on the spreadsheet ?
<Mirv> lool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src/+bug/1219695
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1219695 in qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Qt 5.1.1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<lool> Mirv: too bad it's not in the cl
<Mirv> lool: ah, I can add it thought
<lool> no it's ok
<lool> just need to rebuild the source == pain
<sergiusens> ogra, I'm leaving the bureaucracy to doanac as I told him I would
<ogra> sergiusens, well, i just added it :)
<fginther> morning
<lool> Mirv: uploading, but will take some minutes
<Mirv> lool: thanks!
<lool> asac: ok, I see the bug in the code now
<asac> lool: wow. where?
<lool> it's spliting on %, pushing as individual strings to an array and assembling the array with " "
<lool> asac: upstart-app-launch/helpers.c
<lool> ogra, asac: I confirm that what they split yesterday was unrelated
<ogra> good
<lool> a crasher likely preventing to go that far
<ogra> hmm, why is sil2100 not here
 * ogra sees him active in -touch
<asac> lool: ok. dont know. just feels that no developer has ever tested this stuff
<lool> asac: that's what ricm said yesterday
<asac> i will complain in ricks call today. thats just unbearable
<lool> asac: that said, it would work if it was foo %u
<lool> asac: it doesn't work with foo --xyz=%u
<asac> well. it sounded like --file=... is the new way
<asac> of most of the things
<lool> so I think I know how to fix
<asac> unless you say i am wrong, i just assume tht even the most basic testing would have revealed that it is not working
<lool> will submit a mp and test the .debs
<asac> thanks
<asac> so whats up with sil?
<asac> anyone remembered how long he wanted to be gone? :)
 * asac just waits longer
<asac> Mirv: so unity-lens we have to take over? or is it looking good?
<ogra> :)
<asac> hah
<asac> :)
<sil2100> ;)
<asac> sil2100: welcome back :-P
<sil2100> So many different channels...!
<asac> sil2100: oh ... so no autojoin yet?
<asac> kk
<ogra> yeah, feels like one more per week
<asac> i dont care about the rest as long as folks are in here :)
<asac> lol
<Mirv> asac: to sil2100 yes, I added notes that it's fixed (the visibility bug, the other bug needs further fixing as written on the asks page) but sil2100 need to check the unity stack/publishing situation
<Mirv> asac: but aside from the cu2d situation if it's enough that the 1 bug is fixed, then it's ready and tested
<lool> Mirv: qtwebkit-opensource-src accepted some time ago
<asac> sil2100: thats about the unity-lens-.. row 30
<lool> 12 minutes ago actually
<asac> Mirv: yeah.  i think we expect one bug today
<asac> and not both
<asac> thanks\
<Mirv> lool: awesome
<lool> Mirv: shit: it's depwait on libwebp-dev
<plars> asac: what's up with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1225017 ? looks like it merged but no new package yet? Does someone need to manually trigger daily-release for it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225017 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Messaging indicator missing from indicator bar" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<lool> Mirv: where is libwebp-dev and do you have a FFE for it?
<asac> sil2100: so i think you can focus on row 30 and then on 35-37 ... the url-dispatcher is currently in prep by lool still
<plars> I don't see it on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html yet
<asac> sil2100: sounds like one test run all together :) and then we are fine
<asac> lool: so is the  fix moving? or are we waiting for someone to approve MP?
<ogra> asac, some packages sit in the NEW queue, we need to wait for them
<asac> ogra: some packages for what?
<ogra> asac, for sil2100's stuff above
<asac> hmm
<asac> thought it was prenewed
<asac> ok
<lool> asac: I'm waiting for a build to test it
<asac> cool
<lool> albeit I could try to cross-build it
<ogra> asac, i think this is binary NEW now
<Mirv> lool: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libwebp - doh, it's in universe so would need MIRing
<ogra> cant really preNEW that one ... shouldnt cause much delay but needs someone to process it
<lool> Mirv: please give me a debdiff to revert the addition then
<lool> Mirv: webp would be a nice to have, but the Mir will take some time (security review) and require its own FFE
<ogra> asac, ah, colin is just processing them, see #ubuntu-touch
<lool> Mirv: add --disable-webp and drop bdep
<lool> Mirv: if you could handle the testbuild that would be great
<Mirv> lool: yeah, I try to give it to you still
<sil2100> Mirv: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro-config/extra_pkgs_for_unity8/+merge/186531
<cjwatson> the purpose of preNEW is to shorten the time that needs to be spent in NEW
<cjwatson> it doesn't actually allow bypassing the NEW queue
<cjwatson> FYI
<lool> Why dont I get .debs in https://code.launchpad.net/~lool/upstart-app-launch/lp-1227632/+merge/186526 ?
<lool> I get only test builds, no generated packages
<Mirv> lool: ok I'm building now with http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6128340/ - there seems to be detection to disable it if it's not available at build time, and it started fine. I'll now go for shopping and will check back later in the evening (1-2h) to see how it went.
<xnox> I understand that http://pad.lv/c/ubuntu-themes is under daily release, but i've pushed it 11h ago and it hasn't been released yet. Can it be please kicked off please, as today is UserInterfaceFreeze?
<xnox> Otherwise I'll just upload it "manually"
<ogra> xnox, did you add it to the spreadsheet to ask for consideration ?
 * ogra hasnt seen it 
<xnox> ogra: no, as it's unrelated to touch, that's for desktop.
<xnox> ogra: my assumption that it should be still on every 4h release schedule?!
<ogra> oh, ok
<xnox> ogra: i mean it does build mobile icons, but there is no changes to those.
<ogra> xnox, if it has anything in the touch image it falls under the touch restrictions
<ogra> (so you should at least add a line to the spreadsheet saying that the change doesnt affect touch)
<xnox> ogra: it has mobile-icons, that were not changed.
<ogra> CI is on manual otherwise
<cjwatson> xnox: the daily-release mechanism is all on manual now
<fginther> rfowler, these are the devices currently offline: maguro-0149BD7E0501401E and mako-0090f741e3d141bc
<xnox> cjwatson: ogra: should I be trying to find a person with edit access to the spreadsheet, or dput the package into the archive instead?!
<fginther> rfowler, the maguro had a problem earlier this week as well
<ogra> asac, ^^^
<cjwatson> xnox: you need approval before upload at the moment
<cjwatson> xnox: so please don't dput in advance of that
<xnox> ok.
<cjohnston> xnox: there was an email sent by lool for how to handle that
<cjwatson> asac: can I please have edit access to the landing-requests sheet?
<cjwatson> as a tech lead
<doanac> asac: i need write access to the spreadsheet or for someone to add: https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/phablet-tools/system-image-revision-support/+merge/186180
<asac> doanac: sure
<asac> man... why dont we have a ue-leads google group
<asac> would be so much easier
<asac> doanac: seems you were omitted from our CI meeting
<ogra> why doesnt launchpad have an office suite ?
<asac> doanac: in now for the future ones
<ogra> it has the group stuff already :P
<thomi> fginther: got a second?
 * doanac still not used to seeing thomi online at this hour :)
<fginther> getting ready for a quick hangout, can it wait ~15 minutes/
<fginther> ?
<thomi> fginther: sure. ping me when you're ready
<fginther> thomi, ack
<lool> cjwatson: I added your canonical address there, there was already an entry for you with another account
<lool> Mirv: dropping the bdep is strictly speaking incorrect; you need to pass some disable flag
<lool> Mirv: because people might build locally and get a different result if they have webp-dev installed
<lool> Mirv: Sorry for only mentioning that now
<cjohnston> asac: http://162.213.34.2:8000/ vs http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/ for touch_ro.. does that look better?
<cjwatson> lool: ah, yes, I have two google accounts
<cjwatson> lool: thanks
<lool> Mirv: but if you can build it without webp-dev, confirm that no other bdep form universe was required, that's already good; then you can start another build and check that configure passes without building everything
<lool> Mirv: so I'd say finish your build, then do the disable thing, then start another build at least past the configure step
<cjohnston> thanks plars. asac nvm, plars already did it
<ChickenCutlass> asac, ok qtubuntu is ready to land -- is in trunk
<ChickenCutlass> asac, line 46
<ogra> yay
<ogra> ChickenCutlass, i'll take care for the rest then
<cjwatson> ubuntu-themes added to the landing reqs sheet now - would be nice if it could make it in time for UI freeze
<ChickenCutlass> ogra, thanks
<cjohnston> plars: fwiw, a commit message is required for testing/merging with qa-dashboard
<plars> cjohnston: ah, that's right, you have tarmac there
<cjohnston> plars: upstream merger stuff requires it as well
<plars> cjohnston: there was some error from you (I assume from tarmac?) trying to merge it with lp:helipad/ci instead of qa-dashboard?
<plars> cjohnston: is that just a config problem?
<cjohnston> it barfed
<cjohnston> i fixed
<fginther> thomi, pong
<thomi> fginther: got a few minutes for a hangout?
<sil2100> asac: btw. some time ago I landed unity8 and unity-mir (as per landing plan) - forgot to mention :|
<fginther> yes
<plars> oh, it got some test failure also... http://s-jenkins:8080/job/dashboard-ci/176/testReport/idle_power.tests/TestIdlePower/test_no_arch_overview/
<plars> cjohnston: I don't think I did that though ^
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> thats an ongoing issue that I'm waiting for feedback from QA
<cjohnston> it wasn't a quick fix and I want to just delete the code
<plars> fginther: can you give me access to restart jobs on s-jenkins? pwlars is my username there
<plars> just in case I need to restart something for someone anytime
<lool> ogra: qtubuntu needs new platform-api
<ogra> lool, i'm pretty sure ricmm has a MP for that
<asac> sil2100: thx. update the spreadsheet
<ogra> lool, seems you mix up the branches
<ogra> lool, what just landed in trunk doesnt need the platform-api bump ... treh url fix does though
<sil2100> asac: did that already when publishing!
<asac> sil2100: cool. what about ralsinas items?
<asac> sil2100: unity-lens-applications
<asac> sil2100: mirv validated it
<asac> see the entry. just eeds final fiddling and publishing
<Mirv> lool: ok, back for a short while. firstly, it finishes building fine without libwebp-dev, so it should be good. tested on desktop. secondly the only other b-d additions from 5.0.1 are libxcomposite-dev and gstreamer 1.0 instead of 0.10, both in main.
<cjohnston> vila: replied to you :-)
<Mirv> lool: finally, there is currently no configuration flags defined, only 'qmake' is ran to detect the configuration, so the end result can currently depend not only on whether libwebp-dev is installed but also other things. there are no --disable options usable with the qmake path, although probably some sort of environment variable could be used.
<fginther> plars, try  it now
<plars> fginther: got it, thanks
<Mirv> lool: finally, pt. 2, if you prefer explicit disabling use this debdiff instead (tested for the configure step, webp disappears from the "Use ...." line) http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6128742/
<doanac> plars: I update https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/ubuntu-test-cases/get-opts/+merge/186442
<doanac> no rush, you can merge/deploy at your leisure
<plars> doanac: cool, I was about to test some stuff out locally, I may just pull it all and try there
<Saviq> asac, ogra, unity-mir is still up for release - unity-mir isn't mentioned in the Landing Plan?
<ogra> lool, so did you bump platform-api for your url-dispatcher stuff ?
<lool> ogra: I did not, ricmm told me he would care to fix the bdep
<ogra> Saviq, it kind of drowns a bit in a generic "unity8 fixes" entry
<lool> ogra: but it doesn't matter if you take care to land platform-api
<lool> ogra: just dont copy qtubuntu out of the PPA without platform-api
<Mirv> lool: or, with UNRELEASED removed http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6128756/
<ogra> lool, right i think we want both now qtubuntu as is in trunk and the platform-api bump for url-dispatcher
<lool> Mirv: yes, I think you have to pass WITH_ or ENABLE_FOO=no to qmake
<Saviq> ogra, yeah, it's there in "Landing Asks", but has not been transferred into "Landing Plan", just wanted to make sure that's covered
<ogra> lool, i dont copy anytthing (i dont even think i can) ... someone else has to do that step
<ogra> Saviq, right, i think the unity-mir bit has a different (higher) prio
<Mirv> lool: yeah, looks like that WEBKIT_CONFIG-=use_webp works that is there ^, since I installed webp back and tried with and without
<lool> ogra: ok, since I read you were taking care of things from there on earlier, I thought you would do that
<lool> Mirv: ah I see your second debdiff now
<lool> Mirv: sorry, I'm processing pings slowly  :-)
<ogra> lool, taking care to avoid my team mates going even more mad on the chaos the spreadsheet is
<ogra> (like bugging people to get our stuff in etc :) )
<ogra> i cant really drive any CI engines
<asac> Saviq: the unity8 bug fixes usually include that
<Saviq> asac, ogra, ok, just didn't want it to slip through the cracks
<lool> Mirv: looks good, thanks for the builds, building source and then uploading
<asac> Saviq: no?
<asac> Saviq: double check plz... currently on a call
<ogra> Saviq, as long as it is in the stack that sil2100 just landed i think we should be fine
<Saviq> ogra, yes, if it's stack-based, unity-mir is in the unity8 stack indeed
<ogra> sil2100, ^^^ can you confirm ?
<asac> Saviq: check with sil2100 on unity8 bugfixes
<asac> but usually that includes ubuntu-mir...
<asac> Saviq: oh ... could be that its not landable
<asac> because we have the experimental ppa for sprint
<asac> Saviq: but double check with sil2100
<ogra> the fix i talk about should be in the normal trunk though
<ogra> asac, and we better get that landed, so people can stop twiddling thumbs
<Mirv> lool: thanks to you
<jdstrand> asac: an you update line 13 that we need apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.32 upload (pending) to land. r phrase it however it makes sense
<asac> ogra: well, i am not sure if the ubuntu-mir package is diverted and not going into our daily-build ppa
<asac> sil2100 has to check that
<ogra> asac, we need to fix, it stalls work on multimedia stuff
<asac> jdstrand: on landing plan or landing ask sheet?
<ogra> s/to/the/
<ogra> same for qtubuntu
<jdstrand> asac: that said, 1.0.32 defines a lot of other policy for APIs that are landing as well, and a few bugs. this is low risk of regression-- the policy is about adding access for things that are currently denied
<jdstrand> asac: I was looking at Landing Pipeline
<asac> jdstrand: so you want to land apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.32 as part of the content-hub SDK landing?
<asac> we can hook it up there
<lool> Mirv:  subject: [ubuntu/saucy-proposed] qtwebkit-opensource-src 5.1.1-1ubuntu2
<lool> accepted
<asac> alternatively we can try a separate landing
<asac> before
<jdstrand> asac: it can be separate. 1.0.32 just needs to be in place for apps to use the content-hub
<lool> asac: so qtubuntu now has two (unrelated) changes in the PPA IIUC; I'd want to get them in soon so that we can see if they cause issues pretty soon; one of the two changes needs new platform-api update
<jdstrand> asac: I don't consider it a 'landing'-- it is just bug fixes/policy to allow stuff that is currently denied
<jdstrand> asac: but I'll let you call it what you will
<ogra> asac, i'm fully with lool, one of the fixes is essential for MM
<fginther> rfowler, ps-mako-02 is now not showing up on adb (04ccca120acd4dea) can you kick it when you have a chance, no rush
<elopio> hello.
<elopio> can somebody help me with this failure? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-mediumtests-runner-maguro/973/testReport/junit/unittest.loader.ModuleImportFailure.unity8.shell/tests/test_hud/
<fginther> elopio, let me take a look
<elopio> thanks fginther.
<fginther> elopio, veebers also saw this or something similar recently. My theory is that we're running into stale pyc files (something like this: http://bugs.python.org/issue15030)
<fginther> elopio, now that we've seen it twice, it doesn't appear to be a fluke
<elopio> fginther: that used to happen on U1 jobs too. But with virtualenv and clearing the workspace for every job was easier to fix.
<fginther> elopio, good to know. We're relying on apt to clean up the devices after the test runs, I don't think this cleans up the pyc files
<fginther> elopio, I'll file a bug and start looking at a fix.
<robert_ancell> http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/mir-saucy-amd64-autolanding/343/console seems to be locked up -  should I just cancel it and will it start again?
<cjwatson> fginther: apt doesn't but the standard maintainer scripts generated by python helpers normally do
<fginther> cjohnston, do you know if those helpers do cleanup on upgrade/downgrade too?
<fginther> robert_ancell, looking
<cjohnston> :-(
<fginther> err, wrong cj
<fginther> cjwatson, , do you know if those helpers do cleanup on upgrade/downgrade too?
<elopio> fginther: and, how can I land my branch?
<rfowler> fginther: ps-mako-02 is back up... same thing... had to reboot it
<cjwatson> fginther: yes
<fginther> elopio, you're results are from the ci tests, which wouldn't land the branch anyway. If it's otherwise good, just have the MP approved and the tests will be re-executed anyway. The chance of running into this same failure are slim, I've only seen it twice over a few hundered test runs.
<elopio> fginther: good. Thanks.
<lool> asac: Good news, the music playback can go in
<fginther> robert_ancell, it did look hung. I re-approved to restart it
<lool> asac: if we are happy to land platform-api + qtubuntu + url-dispatcher + upstart-app-launch, we're good!  checking where they stand now
<robert_ancell> fginther, thanks
<ogra> ++
<lool> asac: who triggers the copy from PPA to archive?
<lool> cjwatson: with you once I'm done updating the spreadsheet for this landing  :)
<fginther> rfowler, I'm concerned that this has happened 3 times in one day, have you seen any other devices doing this?
<cjwatson> lool: ok
<asac> lool: anyone from didrocks team usually does that if i understand your questionm correctly
<ogra> lool, did the last merge of qtubuntu build already ?
<ogra> i see it in trunk but cant find out which PPA it lands in
<lool> asac: ok; thanks
<lool> asac: copy from PPA to archive?
<lool> asac: is it ok to push this in now?
<lool> asac: the last thing missing before /image build/ are a) copy above list to archive, b) music-app finishing to build
<lool> ogra: yes, but not the bdep thing I think
<ogra> lool, bdep thing ?
<ogra> lool, for that merge nothing else is needed
<lool> ogra: not hte platform-api bdep
<lool> ogra: and apparently the touch thing missed the window
<ogra> thats not needed for this merge
<lool> ogra: the mediaplayer fix
<lool> ogra: the platform-api bdep was for the url landing
<ogra> right that doesnt need a bump
<lool> it does, it doesn't build without the new platform-api
<ogra> ricmm, ^^^ ?
<ogra> lool, could it bne that you messed up ricmm's order of landings ?
<ogra> there was an order of commits that had to go in
<fginther> rfowler, there are two more devices missing from adb on ps-android-sandybridge now. Could this be an issue with the adb server?
<lool> ogra: I dont understand what you mean
<ogra> lool, the mediaplayer fix was supposed to go in first ... two days ago actually
<ogra> i think ricmm had an order in which these merges were supposed to land
<lool> ogra: I dont think the two relate in any way; but he might have had different priorities
<ogra> which is why the url-dispatche stuff was kept from being approved until the medioaplayer fix landed
<ogra> so you only need to bump the platform-api for this one
<ricmm> whats the issue now?
<ricmm> all trunks are fine for release
<ogra> ricmm, lool lcaims there is a platform-api bump needed
<lool> ogra: this is a commit ricmm prepared that didn't make it
<lool> if we're careful, we can land without it, but it would be nice to get it in
<lool> maybe it's in bzr, but it's not in PPA
<lool> it's not in bzr
<ricmm> its fine if you land it as-is, p-api is already in the ppa
<ricmm> so no breakage should happen
<ogra> right
<asac> ricmm: ok ... will you file the rt and CC me/elmo?
<asac> have to run to two more calls and might miss it
<ogra> asac, i just agreed in the other channel to do it
<ogra> asac, this channel is for landing stuff :P
<asac> right
<asac> just ensure the proper CC list
<asac> yeah
<ogra> asac, so just say "yes" to lool and we're fine
<asac> didnt look at the channel, just aw that ricmm was talking here
<asac> lool: if everything is tested etc... just go ahead
<ogra> to confirm landing qtubuntu is fine as is
<doanac> ev, asac: we having the standup meeting?
<xnox> ev: fginther: may I do a spot request for bug fix release? please daily-release ubuntu-wallpapers containing translation updates, it is not seeded in ubuntu-touch.
<fginther> kenvandine, can you help out xnox?
<fginther> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> xnox, actually i'll be publishing that today
<kenvandine> waiting for the new wallpaper
<kenvandine> xnox, is there a bzr branch?>
<lool> asac: ok
<lool> Mirv: around still?
<lool> or can someone please copy platform-api, qtubuntu, upstart-app-launch, url-dispatcher from PPA to saucy(-proposed?)?
<lool> ogra: once that lands in saucy proper, image build would be nice  :-)  music-app was built in the PPA, and will be picked up
<ogra> lool, definitely ... i actually wanted to seed the click package updater too before ... but there was a seed change i have t revert first
 * lool => dinner
<ogra> in fact i have to ... i didnt notice it slipped into the last meta laready ... damn
<xnox> kenvandine: lp:ubuntu-wallpapers
<kenvandine> xnox, ok, when i get the new default wallpaper, i'll be proposing a branch there
<kenvandine> when that's merged i'll build the stack
<plars> !
<plars> ogra: I have something interesting for you
<plars> sec, pastebining
<asac> lool: kenvandine cyphermox sil2100 and Mirv can help on these things
<plars> ogra: I was able to reproduce some of these crazy network problems at home just now
<ogra> asac, so ... sad i have to say that ... stop the line ...
<ogra> something untested slipped in
<plars> after a phablet-flash, and phablet-network, it looked like things were working, could even resolve dns
<asac> ogra: whats that?
 * ogra is revertin 
<plars> then apt-get update failed
<plars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129129/
<asac> ogra: thx
<plars> looks like I had the default route over rmnet_usb0
<plars> after a fresh flash/boot
<ogra> asac, there was a seed change i didnt notice, so two new packages ended up in the last meta upload
<plars> I rebooted, and just had wifi though
<asac> ogra: ok ... can you not check if the they dont break the autopilots?
<ogra> rolled back already ... waiting for the meta generation
<asac> or do we see breakage?
<ogra> asac, dunno what they could break
<asac> ogra: i think if we dont see breakage (and want that change in general), we can call it a lucky shot
<asac> ogra: do we wnat those packages in general?
<asac> ogra: if so, pull them on phone and just test with autopilot if they break something - at least would be an option.
<ogra> asac, no idea, ask dpm and dholbach, they seeded them
<asac> if you dont want to test, just backout
<xnox> kenvandine: ok. note that the UserInterfaceFreeze is today, are we getting the new default wallpaper today?
<ogra> i dont even know what they are :)
<asac> ogra: cant you see it in bzr?
<asac> what are their names?
<kenvandine> xnox, that's what i've been told
<ogra> asac, gimme a sec until the meta generatio is done ... that is quite dresource emanding :)
<xnox> kenvandine: cool. It would nice to also get the saucy pictogram / slide update in the ubiquity. For raring we had "raring ringtail pictogram" on the default wallpaper background.
<asac> ogra: suresure
<lool> kenvandine: hey, would you be able to help me copy platform-api, qtubuntu, upstart-app-launch, url-dispatcher from PPA to saucy(-proposed?)?
<xnox> kenvandine: not sure we have a saucy pictogram... given that we didn't have usual uds branding / t-shirts / et al
<lool> kenvandine: ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build ppa that is
<cjwatson> lool: -proposed, yes
<cjwatson> no copies directly to saucy except by proposed-migration :)
<lool> good  :)
<cjwatson> (archive admins technically can but shouldn't; everyone else will get an error if they try)
<asac> ogra: so not sure
<asac> let me check what the landings say
<ogra> asac, we need the ablve copy lool  just did
<ogra> *above
<asac> ok so url-dispatcher is still worked on
<ogra> and unity8/unity-mir was in the works, not sure where that stands
<asac> sil2100: still there?
<lool> asac: worked on?
<asac> whats the status on all those things :)?
<ogra> and i'm just trying to land the seed change for click-update-manager
<lool> asac: the ones for the music playback are good to go
<asac> lool: its INFLIGHT... so i thought not everything is in yet
<lool> hmm where is that
<ogra> asac, soon in proposed :)
<ogra> left sheet
<ogra> or first ..
<asac> ok. just wonder if we had another batch that needed testing anyway
<asac> then we could have just ensured that our seed landing didnt break stuff
<asac> so the two things we wanted to do is applications #4
<asac> and phablet-tools
<ogra> no, we should actually be ready to run after my meta upload and after everything came out of proposed
<lool> asac: updated status
<lool> asac: I had missed that
<asac> lool: INPPA? i want tht in INARCHIVE
<lool> asac: well i need someone to do that
<ogra> right
<lool> asac: I've been pinging around... Mirv and Ken
<asac> sil2100: ^^
<ogra> someone needs to copy it to proposed
<asac> kenvandine: ^^
<asac> cyphermox: ^^
<asac> we need someone to copy something
<lool> [ the request is to copy platform-api, qtubuntu, upstart-app-launch, url-dispatcher from PPA to saucy-proposed ]
<cjwatson> are those normally managed by cu2d?
<cjwatson> didrocks' stuff?
<asac> yeah i think so
<cjwatson> or is it always a manual thing?
<asac> no... there is a tooled way to do that step
<asac> i am sure
<cjwatson> ok, while I can do the copy technically I'd prefer not to sidestep tools
<asac> yeah dont do that
<asac> not sure what explodes
<asac> we might want to look for documentation. maybe its super simple
<ricmm> kenvandine: cyphermox ^ can you help here?
<cjwatson> it's probably all on Didier's blog
<ricmm> sounds like they need to run release on the platform stack and upstart-app-launch, url-dispatcher
<ricmm> from daily-build to proposed
<cjwatson> or somewhere under https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease
<cjwatson> does packagelist_rsync_cu2d-* ring a bell?
<asac> most likely in this section: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#ubuntu-unity_team
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#ubuntu-unity_team
<asac> err'
<asac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#Forcing_a_stack_publication
<asac> so i think individual packges are manually copied
<asac> tools only exist for proper publication of whole stack
<cjwatson> if it helps there's a copy-package script in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<cjwatson> but I have to go for dinner
<asac> "It's really urgent
<asac> You can upload right away your change then, the next daily will be blocked for that component though (and only for that component) until your change reaches upstream. So please, be a good citizen and avoid more churn in proposing your change back to the upstream repo (including changelog), pinging the ubuntu-unity team preferably. "
<cjwatson> if it's a manual copy then probably something like   copy-package -p ubuntu-unity --ppa-name daily-build -s saucy --to-primary --to-suite saucy-proposed -b platform-api qtubuntu upstart-app-launch url-dispatcher
<cjwatson> I think that "It's really urgent" is directed at Ubuntu core developers not using the CI infrastructure
<asac> well. lets wait. one of kenvandine Mirv cyphermox and sil2100 must be around :)
<asac> right
<asac> just saying that in worst case we can fall back to that
<cjwatson> We shouldn't need a manual upload here
<asac> ack
<cjwatson> copy-package is access-controlled to anyone who could ordinarily upload the package
<cjwatson> so in general core-devs can copy anything into Ubuntu
<cjwatson> anyway, yeah, that's your infodump, dinner
 * fginther is having a bad day
<asac> fginther: is there a way to turn that into a good day?
<asac> :)
<ogra> give hime more devices :)
<ogra> working ones
<fginther> ogra, only if I don't f'em up first
<ogra> working ones
<ogra> ;)
<ogra> the ones that *just work* :)
<fginther> it's getting better, I just wish I had a button to restart all the jobs that failed in the last 3 hours
<ogra> oh my
<fginther> it's getting better. it has to
<asac> ogra: any idea if the qtbackports landed?
<ogra> qtbackports ?
<asac> qtwebkit backports
<ogra> at least in proposed i saw them on the -changes ML
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/qtwebkit-opensource-src/5.1.1-1ubuntu2
<ogra> still building :(
<lool> yes, 40 minutes to go + -proposed migration
<plars> ogra: any idea why rmnet_usb0 is coming up after I set up the network and getting the default route?
<plars> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129129/
<asac> ogra: ic
<asac> so calxeda isnt fast enough :/
<ogra> asac, faster than amd64 obviously :P
<lool> webkit is not small either  :-)
<asac> clickmanager-plugin
<ogra> if you judge speed by the queue
<ogra> :P
<lool> today, the CI for upstart-app-launch completed on armhf twice as fast as on i386 and amd64  :-)
<ogra> yeah
<asac> ogra: so the clickmanager-plugin thing
<asac> ogra: did we seed that?
<ogra> asac, 20min ago ...
<ogra> its in proposed
<ogra> thats why i discovered the seed issue ... would ahve been ready 1h ago
<asac> ogra: the seed?
<asac> good
<asac> ogra: let me install a new image and see what happens if we pick up those community seeds
<ogra> community seeds ?
 * ogra wonders what that is :)
<asac> ogra: ah... so did we back them out or not (e.g. do i need to test?)
<ogra> you mean the grilo stuff ?
<ogra> yes
<asac> good
<asac> then i dont need to test
<ogra> plars, getprop sys.usb.config
<ogra> what does that return
<ogra> looks like you accidentially enabled rndis
<plars> ogra: mtp,adb
<ogra> (though that shouldnt persist)
<lool> sil2100: line 35, unity8 bug fixes are marked INPROPOSED but it seems unity8 itself is in saucy, not saucy-proposed, since the 16th?
<ogra> plars, well, then you shouldnt have such a device
<ogra> oh, wait
<ogra> plars, thats 3G
<ogra> plars, i think cyphermox is on that one
<ogra> (the _usb0 confused me)
<ogra> (especially since i assumed a lab device without sim)
<plars> ogra: ah, so I wonder if this is why we sometimes see that issue in the lab where it looks like we have network but we don't
<plars> ogra: no, this is at home, and I have a sim
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> else you wouldnt have thaty device
<plars> ogra: also, in the lab we have sims in the devices we're testing on
<ogra> ah
<ogra> well, then that bug could bite oyu, yeah
<plars> what's odd though is that i seem to be able to reproduce this every time
<plars> at least the last 3 times I've tried this morning
<ogra> right, ask davmor :)
<plars> heh, ok
<ogra> he whines about that since days
<ogra> i think restarting NM helps
<ogra> at least from what i picked up from backlogs
<plars> ogra: I found this, but it seems it's fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/touch-preview-images/+bug/1193161
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1193161 in touch-preview-images "[mako/flipped] 3g Data Connections Fail" [Critical,Fix released]
<plars> must be a different one
<ogra> yeah, thats old
<asac> lool: you think you could create another sheet that displays the DONE?
<lool> asac: we could, but it would be read-only
<asac> ok... well just seeing would help me i think
<asac> 16:59 < sil2100> asac: btw. some time ago I landed unity8 and unity-mir (as per landing plan) - forgot to  mention :|
<asac> i cant find that in landing plan
<lool> asac: if you quickly want to show them and hide them, click the T shaped green button on column C, select DONE and Ok, and you should see them
<lool> asac: I think that's line 35
<lool> asac: 19:57 < lool> sil2100: line 35, unity8 bug fixes are marked INPROPOSED but it seems unity8 itself is in saucy, not saucy-proposed, since the 16th?
<lool> not 100% sure
<lool> Published in saucy-release on 2013-09-16
<lool> so 3 days ago
<asac> yeah
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> there is one qtubuntu merge missing from that
<ogra> lool, can you trigger a rebuild of that ?
<asac> robru: hey
<asac> robru: do you know how to publish individual packages?
<robru> asac, yes, i do now
<ogra> lool, (or point me somewhere where i can do that myself)
<asac> robru: how do you do that? is there a script?
<robru> asac, yeah, it's an extra option to the cu2d-run script
<asac> robru: where were the docs you looked at yesterday?
<asac> couldnt find that answer on the ubuntu wiki :/
<robru> asac, I just ran './cu2d-run -h' and it explained how to do it. basically you just write in the package name after the stack name
<asac> robru: ok... thats not documented? sure that didnt push the full stack :)?
<asac> robru: just wonder because we need to publish a few things :)
<robru> asac, i was following the build, it was a bit strange. the prepare step looks like it only prepared the one, but then the build step looks like it built all of them. so I'm guessing that it did a fresh build of phablet-tools and then rebuilt older packages for the rest of the stack
<asac> i think some are complete stacks, but some are individual ones
<asac> maybe we should look together
<asac> lool: so what exactly do you want to publish?
<asac> lool: can you give us a list?
<asac> robru: yeahg. .but the copy was just _one_ package in the end?
<robru> asac, i'd have to double check that
<asac> robru: please do... dont want to accidentially flush everything in :)
<asac> lool: so... http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results
<asac> lool: maybe there are a few stacks we want to tak completely?
<kenvandine> fginther, i see you aborted a CI build for https://code.launchpad.net/~kalikiana/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/appname/+merge/180601
<kenvandine> fginther, is that getting run again?
<fginther> kenvandine, yes, I'll try to re-run things when the touch image issue is fixed
<kenvandine> fginther, cool, thanks
<lool> asac: new sheet with DONE is done
<asac> lool: do you see all your package for url-dispatcher here: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/cu2d/results ?
<robru> asac, quite strange... just looking over the misc stack, it looks like ubuntu-themes and notify-osd were released at the same time that i manually pushed phablet-tools... but not the whole stack. many more were not released. i can't explain that
<asac> kenvandine: do you know how to release a single package and not the whole stack in a safe way?
<ogra> asac, qtubuntu needs a rebuild, it didnt pick up the laste merge
<robru> asac, my understanding is that didrocks is the author of this tool, so if it's broken, blame him ;-)
<asac> kenvandine: sorry to disturb you, but that info would help us alot
<asac> i am blaming noone :)
<asac> i just want to not do mistakes :-P
<robru> kenvandine, I thought I knew but it seems it released more than what i specified. i'd love to be educated
<ogra> sil2100, could you trigger a qtubuntu build for latest trunk ?
<ogra> (or anyone else who can)
<lool> asac: yes
<asac> robru: can you trigger builds for branches? :)
<asac> i hope
<robru> asac, how is that different? branches are 1:1 with packages.
<lool> asac: platform and misc stacks
<lool> but they have other things
<fginther> doanac, plars, does utah have code to enable rw mode on the ubuntu-system images?
<asac> robru: well. we dont know nothing about the system. someone has committed to trunk, so how can we ensure that we get a new build in the ppa now?
<robru> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129378/ here is the documentation i was going off last night in case you don't have it
<doanac> fginther: yes
<fginther> doanac, cool, can you point me in the general direction? my grep foo isn't helping
<lool> fginther: hey, would you think you could give my username (lool) in jenkins to trigger rebuilds of failed builds from merge proposals?
<doanac> fginther: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~utah/utah/dev/view/head:/examples/run_utah_phablet.py#L109
<robru> asac, well, i was told that as of last monday, this was supposed to be back to every-stack-every-4-hours, so this whole thing about having to manually trigger builds is quite strange and difficult for me
<kenvandine> asac, robru: i didn't think you could publish single packages
<kenvandine> that was just for builds
<asac> wait :)
<asac> i think we mix things up
<asac> we have stacks
<fginther> lool, sure, as long as you don't trigger anything that tests on touch until the image issue is resolved
<asac> and we have source packages in that stack
<asac> we want to publish those source packages with their binaries :)
<ogra> while this discussion goes on ... could someone trigger a build for qtubuntu please ...
<robru> asac, yeah, but you're wanting to publish individual packages, not whole stacks?
<kenvandine> asac, yes... afaik you can do a stack build limited to a single project/package
<kenvandine> but you can limit publishing to a single package
<asac> hmm
<kenvandine> i am pretty sure it's designed to only publish entire stacks
<asac> robru: right. just publish one package
<asac> should we just package copy from ppa?
<robru> asac, kenvandine: oh yes, i see in the help now, the package selector only works with -R (ie, only works during build step, not publish step). so we can build individual packages, but we have to publish the whole stack
<lool> fginther: ok, I'm not sure what the image issue is
<asac> ic
<kenvandine> that was by design, didrocks had reasons for that
<asac> yeah. so no tools to force
<fginther> lool, see mail to ubuntu-engineering
<asac> lool: i am pretty sure we should use cjwatsons commands
<kenvandine> he wanted to prevent that
<asac> a) the FAQ says you can even upload directly - skipping the whole system
<ogra> if you sync up the branch afterwards
<lool> asac: yeah me too
<robru> asac, yep, you can do an individual upload if you like, but you need somebody with upload rights for that, so i can't help you there. (ken could, but he's ultra-busy from what I hear)
<lool> fginther: ah right, sure
<asac> robru: thats fine. i have plenty of those :)
<asac> we just didnt want to bust the CI system in case we do stuff manual
<robru> asac, personally I would prefer to just run a whole stack, because a) I have the power to do that, and b) there's less hassle merging the manual upload back into the automated system
<asac> lool: so... i think we should be assemble a list that cross matches what we have on landing plan and what we see in didrocks results
 * ogra just wants qtubuntu not miss this slot ... 
<asac> page
<ogra> so could someone rebuild it please
<asac> robru: i think since we do a binary copy there wont be a merge needed
<asac> we have the CI built versionm and just copy it
<asac> robru: problem is that there is stuff in the stack that we dont want :)
<asac> so...
<asac> :)
 * ogra feels invisible
<asac> robru: at least for some. let us go back. maybe we have a few stacks that should go in completely
<robru> asac, i don't understand what the harm is in building something that you don't need right now? sure it's a bit slower but it's not like it breaks everything, is it?
<lool> asac: so I dont think the spreadsheet is ok for that, I think the fix is to use bugs and proper tools (not a spreadsheet), e.g. britney etc.; I talked to Colin about his ideas and plans, and generally I think it's good but the only thing we will get soon is britney, the rest is longer term
<asac> robru: the building i dont care. i dont want it in the archive if its not properly tested. anyway. can you help ogra? :)
<asac> i think his problem is easier
<lool> asac: I can explain some of this, but not tonight  :-)
<asac> lool: well. can we discuss this later?
<asac> lool: we have a landing plan
<lool> ogra: rebuild?
<asac> we want to get that in :)
 * ogra hugs asac 
<asac> simple
<lool> asac: yes, this is for later
<ogra> lool, it doesnt build automatically on merge
<asac> ok :)...good.
<asac> so lets cross match
<asac> so we know what we want to copy
<lool> asac: but I dont want to create new tools that hook to a spreadsheet that we write manually to like now
<lool> it's just too fragile
<ogra> lool, so the final merge wasnt picked up, it isnt in the changelog
<asac> lool: i dont want that either for now
<asac> just want to figure what we want to copy :)
<asac> seems sil and friends have a better mental model to know what to do
<asac> lool: let me create a pad
<asac> lool: so what do we need for: "Make app scope ignore click packages"
<robru> ogra, sorry, what's up?
<asac> i will record them and tell you after
<ogra> robru, can you trigger a build for qtubuntu trunk ?
<lool> ogra: oh yes
<lool> ogra: that's upstream merger
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> for qtubuntu upstream merger :)
<lool> fginther: we need upstream merger to pick up qtubuntu from bzr to put it into ~ubuntu-unity/daily-build, would you be able to kick that now?
<robru> ogra, no, fginther does upstream merger. I can do the releases after the branch lands in trunk
<ogra> robru, yeah, still finding my way around all these new terms :)
<robru> ogra, yeah, it took me a while to figure it out too ;-)
<fginther> lool, ogra, if it's already in trunk, it's someone else's job :P
<robru> ogra, anything to do with releases / packaging goes through my team (didrocks/sil/mirv/ken/cypher/me), anything else is fginther basically (merges aka CI).
<ogra> robru, ok, so we have a breanch that was merged in trunk a few hours ago, but there has no package been produced from it, is that you ?
<lool> asac: make app scope ignore click >> we seem to have only one change ready from the two listed in the ask, but that seems to be the only one we want anyway: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/+bug/1225387
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1225387 in unity-lens-applications (Ubuntu) "Multiple entries for each application" [High,Confirmed]
<robru> ogra, ok, yeah. if it's in trunk i can make a release of it
<lool> robru: that's qtubuntu
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk ... we want a package with 178 in it :)
<lool> bed time, bbiab
<robru> lool, ogra: ok, so what I do is build the whole stack, which for qtubuntu is the platform stack. which includes a bunch of stuff. is there any problem with releasing stuff other than qtubuntu? because I just discovered i don't have the power to pick and choose
<ogra> hmm
<asac> lool: right. i think thats known
<asac> lool: we will feed that back after release to rick
<ogra> we only want that one package, not sure if there were any landings in other branches since
<ogra> i wonder how the last build was done then ...
<asac> robru: just build ... dont publish
<asac> we will do the publishing after its in the ppa and tested
<ogra> robru, so i guess building all and only releasing the new qtubuntu is what i want
<ogra> yeah
<robru> asac, ok, i will kick off a build
<ogra> that :)
<asac> ok that simple :)
<ogra> (it has been tested already with local builds of the package)
<asac> ogra: its all about learning each others languages
<robru> ok, it's building.
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> hehe
 * asac goes and installs the apps
<asac> to try
<robru> asac, ogra, lool: so the ppa is listed as ubuntu-unity/daily-build, I guess you will copy the packages from there, manually? that would be the only way I know to pick and choose. because if I run the publish step, it will release the whole stack to distro.
<robert_ancell> fginther, that job seems to have locked up again http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/mir-saucy-amd64-autolanding/344/
<fginther> robert_ancell, looks like it just finished
<robert_ancell> fginther, oh, sorry. Looks like the page wasn't refreshing right
<ogra> robru, right
<fginther> robert_ancell, it did take nearly 2x normal time
<robert_ancell> fginther, argh, it's that stupid amd64 box failing again
<fginther> robert_ancell, is there something wrong with the host?
<robert_ancell> fginther, the tests are running incredibly slowly on it
<robert_ancell> fginther, alan_g is adjusting some timeouts on our side so the tests still pass, but it seems the box is not running properly or is overloaded
<fginther> robert_ancell, hmmm... looks like the mir builds are leaving behind memcheck processes
<fginther> uptime
<fginther> robert_ancell, there are 31 valgrind process, some going back to july
<alan_g> fginther: we don't need them
<robert_ancell> fginther, yeah, you can probably kill some of those...
<asac> robru: right. thats what we plan to do
<asac> i have core-devs for that ... so
<asac> lets hope lool comes back though... :)
<asac> "bed time, bbiab" feels conflicting
<fginther> alan_g, robert_ancell, I'll do a reboot of the build host when the tests drain
<lool> back now
<lool> asac: it was not _my_ bed time  :-)
<asac> i hoped :)
<asac> ogra: so ubuntu-touch-session is a branch?
<asac> ogra: you upload that directly?
<alan_g> fginther: thanks - wonders what happened only 31 times since july
<alan_g> *I wonder
<ogra> yes, its a branch thats not hooked into any automation
<asac> ogra: where is it?
<lool> where is the qtubuntu build?
<asac> ogra: kgunn wants to land SF lightdm support in there later
<asac> ogra: he will update the landing plan entry... just want to be sure he knows where :)
<ogra> asac, err, is that the same patch mterry wanted to land that didnt work ?
<asac> kgunn: ^^
<asac> ogra: i think they fixed it
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra: do you see a new MP?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/session-manager-touch/trunk
<ogra> probably, i just got 140 new ones ... one sec
<asac> ogra: https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch/+merge/184659
<asac> seems fresh on the stand
<ogra> SWEET !
<ogra> X-LightDM-Session-Type=surfaceflinger
<ogra> thats what we need :)
<lool> asac: so in lp:cupstream2distro I found copy2distro which seems to do what Colin described copy-package does
<asac> lool: nice
<robert_ancell> asac, the surfaceflinger fix for lightdm is https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/surfaceflinger/+merge/186596 - we're going to properly support it rather than relying on the bug that made it work before :)
<asac> lool: so can we go through and just copy what we think is ready?
<lool> except it does it as ~cupsream2distro
<asac> robert_ancell: ok also added to the landing entry
<asac> robert_ancell: have you tested all that etc.?
<robert_ancell> asac, yes, mterry and I tested it here locally
<asac> robert_ancell: or still working on it? if so, be sure you update the entry before tomorrow
<robert_ancell> on a Nexus 4
<robert_ancell> asac, it's landing now
<asac> otherwise we will try to pick that
<ogra> robert_ancell, land it !
<lool> asac: I think so, but I'm not sure I can figure out how to configure + run it, missing the config file and need to change to my creds
<robert_ancell> asac, lightdm is manually released though, so let me/mterry know if you need to synchronise that
<asac> lool: the commands colin gave us might be easier to use directly? at least there we would have access to know how :)
<lool> asac: thats what I was thinking, was looking for him actualy
<lool> cjwatson: back from dinner by any chance?  :-)
<ogra> robert_ancell, since we dont use it yet on touch it shouldnt do any harm ... i guess taking care of desktop is more intresting for that upload :)
<lool> cjwatson: lp:cupstream2distro/copy2distro seems to be doing the same as what you described copy-package does, except I dont know how to configure the cupstream2distro one and I dont know where copy-package is  :)
<asac> lool: so first i would like to try "Make app scope ignore click packages"
<ogra> robert_ancell, if it is in, let me know and i upload the session stuff
<asac> i wil in the meantime test the apps
 * asac  continues with that
<kgunn> sergiusens: hey...we're talking about landing the lightdm/ubuntu-touch-session update again...rumor is you saw something you didn't like, would you mind retesting ?
<robert_ancell> ogra, ok, will upload in an hour or so
<lool> asac: I'm not going to last long tonight
<lool> probably gone at 10pm
<ogra> robert_ancell, great ... i'll be around for ~2h more ...
<lool> would really like to see the music playback stack though  :-)
<kgunn> sergiusens: if you want...here's the branches https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/surfaceflinger & https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch
<asac> lool: sure... you just need to copy those things that are there
<asac> apps can be completely copied as a stack etc.
<lool> I found the script now
<sergiusens> kgunn, I'll give it a go
<mterry> sergiusens, heyo!
<mterry> sergiusens, you were testing my branch the other day and saw some jankiness right?
<sergiusens> yes
<mterry> sergiusens, I'd appreciate a re-look on that.  I couldn't reproduce (on nexus4).  What device did you use?
<lool> asac: fasten your seat belt
<sergiusens> mterry, maguro
<asac> lool: nice... what are you copying? can you log it :)
<mterry> sergiusens, I've updated the session-manager-touch branch with some other fixes, and support for the upcoming surfaceflinger session type in lightdm
 * asac hurries to get the apps tested
<mterry> sergiusens, ah.  hrm, maguro has general mir slowness right?
<sergiusens> mterry, yeah
<mterry> sergiusens, do you have time to test an updated lightdm/session-manager-touch?  I can show you the changes you need to make to enable surfaceflinger session
<lool> asac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129553/
<kgunn> mterry: sergiusens  https://plus.google.com/116997345010659023379/posts/cWSUVkvpGax
<sergiusens> mterry, can you send them in an email so they don't get lost?
<lool> asac: seems to have worked, now in proposed
<mterry> sergiusens, https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/session-manager-touch/lightdm-switch/+merge/184659/comments/425142
<asac> lool: nice... update landing item :)
<mterry> sergiusens, I left a comment in that MR.  Is that permanent enough?
<mterry> sergiusens, hopefully in a about an hour or so, lightdm in saucy will be updated to include that branch
<lool> landing updated
<mterry> sergiusens, or you could build it yourself if you're impatient for all the surfaceflinger goodness
<asac> lool: ok testing for this stuff starting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129562/
<asac> dont think will take long
<asac> i believe its all the apps
<asac> but some are in services etc.
<asac> so we need to copy the packages above
<asac> but wait for tests
 * asac scared that we just destroy the CI system :)
<lool> I think it can't distinguish this from a direct upload
<lool> so we're fine
<lool> IMO
<asac> right
<asac> i see it the same
<asac> its even better... the changelogs etc. are still in sync
<lool> yeah, it might bug if there's nothing to merge back, but I think not
<asac> dont think so
<asac> i believe this thing is pretty robust wrt to changes that can happen in ubuntu archive :)
<vila> +1
<vila> at least that's the feeling I got by discussing with didier
<asac> right. he told me many times :)
<asac> now we will see
<sergiusens> mterry, well I'll be free around that time, so I can wait
<ogra> hmm
<mterry> sergiusens, I don't know how much longer it will take for it to finish building after it's uploaded in an hour, but yeah
<ogra> so building qtubuntu locally takes 5-10 min ...
<vila> asac: it makes sense, it *had* to work despite people uploading directly. What I don't know is whether he needed to kick here and there then ;)
<ogra> i wonder how much the CI build adds up to that due to "building the stack"
<sergiusens> mterry, oh, missread thee
<asac> vila: we will find out soon i guess :)
<doanac> cjohnston: you still have that jenkins config lying around where you passed parameters to the downstream jobs?
<vila> ogra: don't forget that question :)
<lool> robru: hey, I am trying to find your qtubuntu bzr -> ppa job; I see nothing in PPA and nothing in upstream merger, is this in http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-platform-saucy-1.1prepare-qtubuntu/14/ ?
<lool> robru: I dont seem to find the right job
<ogra> vila, you mean i should better write it down for tomorrow ? :)
<robru> lool, http://10.97.0.1:8080/view/cu2d/view/Saucy/view/All/job/cu2d-platform-saucy/15/console this is the build I started.
<vila> ogra: I mean that one I'm asking too so we should smoke a virtual one sometimes and talk about  that ;)
<lool> robru: thanks!
<vila> ogra: I mean that's one I'm asking too so we should smoke a virtual one sometimes and talk about  that ;)
<ogra> vila, ++
<cjwatson> lool: copy-package is in lp:ubuntu-archive-tools, if you didn't already find it
<vila> asac: yeah, and if it breaks, you'll have enough data to reproduce it right ? (Taking a test env to reproduce at will, i.e. you have the *input* data)
<lool> cjwatson: yup, found it and tried it now  :-)
<lool> cjwatson: worked fine, thanks for the flags and all
<robru> lool, asac: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages I see today's qtubuntu in here
<lool> robru: It's odd that it's not already in the PPA though
<lool> robru: I see one from 4 hours ago
<asac> robru: maybe they want more?
<asac> (not sure)
<cjwatson> lool: all that infrastructure work last year has been paying off :)
<robru> lool, yeah, there seems to be some kind of timestamp mismatch on one of the servers somewhere. that one from four hours ago is definitely the one i just built, the version number matches.
<cjohnston> doanac: ya
<cjohnston> give me a bit
<lool> robru: it should have "If window has a parent, send duplicate events to it."
<asac> lool: can you check the changelog amybe?
<robru> lool, asac: ok, this build is from r177, so it's not including r178, the most recent. damnit
<lool> asac: confirm changelog misses it too
<asac> robru: and we tried to build the right stack?
<asac> did we see the package uploaded in logs somewhere?
<lool> also confirmed revision is missing
<robru> asac, lool, ogra: ok, i don't really know how to explain this, but for most of the last week I have been experiencing a ~12hr lag between "when a commit lands in trunk" and "when jenkins notices it and is able to release it" so this commit is only 4hrs old, it may not be possible to release it right now.
<lool> robru: yes, that's what I wanted to speed up  :-)
<ogra> sigh
<lool> robru: it picks up bzr revs every 4 hours; it missed the last tick by a tiny bit
<lool> robru: and I wanted to run it manually
<robru> lool, actually in this case the most recently included commit is only 7hrs, so that seems like a general improvement
<lool> robru: that's about right, 12pm UTC
<robru> lool, i don't have control over why this is so slow, somebody like didrocks needs to fix that (or maybe somebody in the data center, not sure)
<lool> robru: where is the job scanning for the changes though?
<asac> cu2d-run -R <stack_name> -r <release> <components>
<asac> that should rerun a partial release
<lool> asac, ogra: Either we give up on landing that mediaplayer related fix today, and land it tomorrow, or we upload it manually, or you guys go really late to bed
<lool> I prefer option 1, but then I've pissed ricm enough for these days
<asac> if you add something like --no-publish
<asac> then it should be right
<asac> dont have the -h anymore unfortuntely
<lool> *off
<robru> lool, well I am just at the start of my day, I can rerun the stack in ~4hrs and see what happens
<asac> lool: what is this about?
<asac> lool: mediaplayer doesnt sound like worht investing night time if i hear just that
<ogra> lool, my team blocks on this since two days ... the change was supposed to land this morning originally
<lool> asac: it's a fix for the touch events in the mediaplayer app
<asac> lool: meaning?
<lool> ogra: how does it block them?
<robru> ogra, you're saying you're blocked because r178 of qtubuntu needs to be released?
<asac> doesnt sound that would block
<asac> right
<ogra> asac, it means that mediaplayer tests will still work when the ne stack lands ... and the fix is needed in advancd to test the stack changes before landing
<asac> ok
<lool> asac: some touch events dont get propagated because there are two windows in that app, one parent window and the rendering window or something
<asac> so its for preparing multimedia?
<ChickenCutlass> asac, robru we are blocked without landind qtubuntu
<ogra> robru, we're blocked because it sat for two days on a spreadsheet
<asac> so ... can we first focus on getting in what we have tested?
<asac> this qtubuntu thing cant be so hard :)
<ogra> robru, and then the order of planned commits for qtubuntu was unconditionally broken
<lool> ogra: well it wasn't merged either...
<ogra> this was supposed to land first
<lool> ogra: It was only approved this morning
<lool> happroved that is
<robru> ogra, really sorry about that... nobody has bothered to explain to me *why* the builds are no longer automatic. these manual builds are pretty horrible and time consuming.
<ogra> lool, yes due to a communication breakdown
<lool> ChickenCutlass: situation is that we have a hard time picking up the bzr branch to stuff it in ppa automatically
<ogra> lool, when i wanted to approve it today i was denied
<asac> lool: so we have two things we wanted to finish urgently. thats the url-dispatcher lot
<asac> we must not give up without that being in
<ogra> lool, else we would have had it this morning after meeting
<asac> the applications are easy and they are about to finish testing. so we should also take that
<ChickenCutlass> lool, qtubuntu is already in CI
<ChickenCutlass> is it not
<ChickenCutlass> and daily release
<lool> ChickenCutlass: I know, but it's not picked up and we dont have someone to unbreak it
<asac> yes, but we are not able to kick a fresh build with the final commit
<lool> ChickenCutlass: it's like super slow to pick up the latest bzr rev
<asac> the last build was a couple hours ago and it was not in by then it seems
<ogra> lool, sorty, but it was all fine until this morning .. then i wasnt allowed to approve, then another qtubuntu merge was approved that wasnt planned to go in before
<lool> ChickenCutlass: and the european folks are running out of time  :-)
<lool> ogra: I have nothing to do with this  :-)
<ogra> lool, you definitely do
<ogra> 50%
<ogra> lool, unless you forgot that you talked to ricmm about this before
<asac> too lool defense i dont see how he is involved in the daily-release system not picking up a bzr branch
<asac> when running the stack
<ogra> asac, that started before
<ChickenCutlass> we never had problems landing qtubuntu before -- I don't understand
<lool> so here's what I propose: 1) build an image with unity-lens-applications and whatever else is in archive, test  2) build an image with music fixes, if qtubuntu has been picked up it goes in  3) if qtubuntu isn't in we upload it manually
<asac> lool: we have to finish the binary copies of what we have first
<asac> then we can do 1)
<lool> ogra: I didn't talk about this branch at all
<asac> lool: lest do that now
<asac> and someone else can do with qtubuntu
<asac> maybe we find out :)
<ogra> lool, no, but the other branch was supposed to be merged after this one
<lool> I can upload it to ppa or -proposed manually too
<ogra> we had a planned order
<lool> ogra: it doesn't matter, it would have been picked up if it had been happroved at the time the importer ran
<asac> hey. as i said earlier, we have no say in what is merged when
<asac> anyway. can we please go step by step
<asac> lool: dropping out in 30 minutes is not the best case
<ogra> lool, right, which i wasnt allowed to because asac wanted manager signoff from ChickenCutlass
<lool> asac: do you want an image build *before* copying any qtubuntu / music bits or not?
<asac> but if he drops out and we didnt even do the copies we have nothing
<asac> we can still juggle a bit after
<asac> lool: i want to get url-dispatcher in
<asac> lool: i want the apps that are finished testing copied
<asac> then we can build
<asac> i want the binaries copied that are ready and tested
<lool> webkit is in proposed
<asac> thats good.
<asac> so lets please quickly run through
<asac> we can look at qtubuntu after...
<asac> or not
<asac> (not with you)
<ogra> no, not not
<asac> we can look after
<robert_ancell> fginther, any progress on the amd64 box?
<asac> but it doesnt help if we dont get anything done
<ogra> this trashed my day heavily ... i want to see it in
<asac> sure
<asac> we will find a way
 * ogra is grumpy enough already 
<asac> lool: so
<robru> asac, actually url-dispatcher is done.
<lool> robru: yup
<lool> robru: this one is fine
<asac> lool: url-dispatcher for video and music lenses
<asac> thats INPPA
<asac> you say thats copied now?
<lool> yes, everything for music is in PPA, special is music-app  whichi is another PPA that will be included
<lool> but that's ok
<lool> and the fix is trivial and I tested it locally
<robru> asac, yep, I built and published the misc stack about an hour ago, that includes url-dispatcher.
<lool> well the change, not the .deb
<fginther> robert_ancell, I rebooted it to remove the stale processes
<asac> INARCHIVE? or INPROPOSED?
<lool> asac: music stuff is all in PPA
<lool> asac: I can copy /if you want/
<robru> asac, I don't know what that means, but I did the publishing step, so it should be uploaded the "normal" way that jenkins does it.
<lool> asac: I'm trying to understand whether you want to build an image *without* them first
<ogra> which means INPROPOSED
<asac> lool: is it tested?
<ogra> (after the copy)
<lool> asac: yes
<asac> lool: no... i want them
<asac> i want all the binaries copied that are tested
<robert_ancell> fginther, ok, cool. Just wondering if Jenkins is asleep then - https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/lightdm/surfaceflinger/+merge/186596
<lool> uploading
<lool> done
<asac> lool: good
<asac> lool: also i ready is applications
<asac> i have tested all
<asac> here the list:
<asac> address-book-service address-book-app history-service telephony-service dialer-app webbrowser-app gallery-app
<asac> lool: check that that matches line 36 please
<asac> i attached the pastebin with my test results for those
<lool> asac: no telephony-app?
<lool> ah dialerp-app
<asac> lool: thats not in the list
<asac> there exists only dialer :)
<asac> yeah
<lool> asac: so webbrowser-app and gallery-app are from another row
<asac> sould be all in the same row
<asac> might be two rows :)
<asac> i wont rule that out
<asac> for me they display in one row
<asac> but its ffox
<asac> address-book-service, address-book-app, history-service, telephony-service, dialer-app
<lool> asac: I dont seem them in this row
<asac> thats what i copied out
<asac> lool: ah webbrowser is ok
<asac> we take all apps that are there
<lool> asac: you also tested webbrowser-app and gallery-app
<asac> due to there nature
<lool> asac: gallery too?
<asac> lool: right. i tested all
<asac> see the paste
<asac> wait
<lool> asac: just confirming you're landing these too, ok
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129638/
<asac> yeah
<lool> asac: copying these?
<asac> i added them
<asac> let me add them to plan
<asac> yeah
<jdstrand> asac: hey, so I'm not clear on whether or not I can upload apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<asac> jdstrand: no upload without ask :)
<asac> jdstrand: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Au6idq7TkpUUdGNWb0tTVmJLVzFZd0doV3dVOGpWemc#gid=1
<asac> do you have a request?
<asac> otherwise just put one in and tell us about the impact
<asac> we dont want it in before we cut the next image for sure
<jdstrand> asac: I thought I asked earlier. we ask for bug fixes too?
<asac> ogra: so did you find the logs for qtubuntu?
<asac> ogra: the daily-release logs?
<asac> jdstrand: for uploads. yes
<ogra> ?
<lool> asac: copied address-book-service address-book-app history-service telephony-service dialer-app webbrowser-app gallery-app
<ogra> asac, what for ?
<asac> jdstrand: everything that goes on the image
<robert_ancell> fginther, that MP has been sitting for >1hr and Jenkins doesn't seem to have noticed it
<asac> ogra: i want to look whats goinmg on
<asac> and why it doesnt work
<robru> asac, lool, ogra: I am heading to lunch shortly, any builds you want me to start before i go? i can also do more when i get back
<ogra> asac, thats a jenkins issue now apparently
<fginther> robert_ancell, jenkins is paused for a bit, please see email on ubuntu-engineering
<lool> robru: unless you can do something about the qtubuntu one, I'm good  :-)
<asac> ogra: well i want to quickly glance at the logs :)
<lool> robru: have a good lunch!
<robert_ancell> fginther, ok, thanks!
<asac> robru: can you give me the last jobs you tried?
<ogra> robru, well, are there chances it gets picked up now ?
<robru> lool, I will try that one again in a couple hours and hope for the best
<lool> robru: check here before you do, we might upload it by hand if all else fails
<jdstrand> asac: I can't edit that. didn't you say that you didn't want people to be able to edit that?
<robru> lool, ogra: well ok, I'll try it again now, but i don't expect much.
<ogra> asac, the last log looks identical to the former one, the change didnt reach the builder
 * jdstrand is confused
<ogra> asac, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-platform-saucy-2.1build/
<lool> robru: ok; thanks
<robru> lool, ok, it's started. if it fails, i'll try it again in 2-3hrs
<robru> bbl
<ogra> asac, it takes 4h until a trun commit is picked up apparently (if i understood the above right)
<ogra> (or i guess the importer runs on a cron schedult that runs every 4h ... )
<ogra> *schedule
<asac> but you can force the run
<asac> afaik
<ogra> seemingly not the importer
<ogra> only the build
<ogra> (or if we can we dont knwo who can do it)
<jdstrand> asac: how should I edit?
<ogra> jdstrand, *you* are the security guy
 * ogra shakes head
<ogra> hack it indeed ... this is a test :P
<jdstrand> hehe
<ogra> :)
<asac> jdstrand: add a landing ask now
<asac> lool: ok so all what we tried is copied?
<lool> ogra: that's right, it runs every 4 hours
<asac> all that we have right now?
<lool> asac: yes
<lool> asac: all the apps, the music stack
<lool> and the scope for the click issue
<asac> lool: can you check that all shows up in proposed and double check that we didnt miss anything in our TODO?
<lool> asac: right, was waiting for propagation
<asac> then go off :)
<asac> we will sort qtubuntu
<asac> maybe direct upload
<lool> asac: which TODO?
<lool> asac: right, either upload qtubuntu to PPA or to archive
<asac> lool: just run through what was INARCHIVE etc. for today
<asac> and see that really everything is done there :)
<asac> if not dont worry
<asac> i will do that then
<jdstrand> asac: do I not worry about "status"?
<asac> just dont want to miss a binary copy
<asac> jdstrand: if there is code, say "Candidate"
<lool> webkit is in archive (updated)
<jdstrand> asac: there is no code. unless you consider a change to a postinst
<asac> say it anyway and point at debdiff
<lool> ogra: is status for line 28 up-to-date?
<asac> or say "ping jamie"
<asac> jdstrand: or leave it free... just say how we get the code or get you to upload the code when ready
<ogra> lool, seed change is in since hours ... i had set the status right, not sure who re-set it
<ogra> (well, i had it set ro INPROPOSED)
<lool> asac: so I did something bad with the scope
<lool> asac: it depends on a new unity
<lool> libunity rather
<lool> asac: I dont think it needs it
<lool> actually it does, but not due to the click fix
<lool> asac: so I think I'll copy libunity too
<asac> lool: ok .... what that means i dont know :)
<asac> are we diverging from plan or was that just an oversight and you tested the new libunity as well?
<lool> asac: I'm a bit scared
<lool> looking at the corresponding stack, there is a big unity update there
<asac> lool: can you tell me how i can try to install the packages you have now?
<asac> lool: i have the phone here and can just see if it still boots :)
<lool> asac: I have not tested either, nor the scope nor libunity
<asac> lool: so... thats desktop i think
<asac> unless its unity8
<lool> it's libunity
<lool> asac: correct, unity is desktop indeed
<asac> so my understanding is that
<asac> libunity, unity-mir and unity8 have to move at same time
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> iirc there was also a -common
<asac> lool: the scope was not tested?
<asac> lool: which landing are we talkinga bout there?
<lool> asac: the scope was tested by Mirv
<lool> asac: line 20
<lool> not by me
<asac> lool: is the scope still in prposed?
<asac> i think we can kick it out there
<lool> asac: there is no ask for libunity, but it seems not too risky changes
<asac> ok
<asac> that shouldnt need anything new
<asac> wait a sec
<lool> asac: the scope change doesn't, but was built against a libunity that got staged there
<asac> so the scope depends on the libunity?
<asac> are you sure?
<asac> and there was a SONAME bump?
<asac> or?
<asac> otherwise, we might be lucky?
<asac> i can just try
<asac> lool: will this not be catched in proposed?
<asac> lool: so... if i install that thing
<asac> it installs libunity private
<asac>  libunity-protocol-private0 (>= 7.1.0+13.10.20130828.1)
<asac> lool: thta looks ok
<asac> its an old libunity it tries to instasll
<asac> lool: what makes you think something is missing?
<asac> lool: its odd
<lool> asac: dependencies are broken in britney output
<asac> oh wait
<asac> yeah
<asac> so ... let me try
<lool> asac: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<lool> asac: see #ubuntu-touch with alec.u
<cjohnston> doanac: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/+junk/convergence/view/head:/jenkins/templates/touch-master.xml.jinja2#L29
<lool> asac: we might get away with a no change rebuild
<doanac> cjohnston: thanks
<lool> asac: Or I can revert back to saucy + just the change we want
<cjohnston> :-)
<asac> sil2100: still not there?
<lool> asac: I guess Mirv didn't notice the new dep and tested with both
<asac> lool: not sure it onlinstalls the private lib
<asac> not the rest
<asac> hence i am not sure what i need to test
<lool> asac: well let me start with a nochange rebuild
<doanac> cjohnston: so that allows install-and-boot to pass parameters to the other jobs?
<lool> asac: if that works and the packages are broken, it was a missing dep  ;-)
<asac> lool: that means? just uploading to saucy a +1
<lool> asac: yeah
<cjohnston> doanac: that takes params.txt and passes it to the other jobs
<asac> ok
<asac> lool: you could give me a deb to try as well
<doanac> cjohnston: and params.txt is generated by your install=and-boot?
<asac> lool: i think its the best course
<asac> given that we dont know what we are doing
<cjohnston> doanac: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cjohnston/+junk/convergence/view/head:/jenkins/templates/touch-install-and-boot.xml.jinja2#L32
<asac> lool: we just need to merge the changelog into the right trunk after afaik
<doanac> cjohnston: awesome!
<doanac> thanks
<cjohnston> :-)
<lool> asac: even the changelog merging should be automatic -- I hope
<lool> asac: good news, your -service / -app copies seem to be on their way to relesae pocket
<lool> so the scope is building fine in saucy so far
<asac> at least :)
<lool> no missing bdep
<asac> lool: i am sure it has to happen by hand (changelog)
<lool> upstart-app-launch is in
<lool> asac: ah sorry then
<asac> goodie
<lool> even if that changelog is overwritten, it's no loss
<asac> still not happy that we were not smart enough to release the lense properly
<lool> but it might block next auto publishing
<lool> asac: basically people are free to land in bzr which gets into PPA, they need landing asks to get something in; but then when someone else needs to land something it goes in the same bzr branch, same PPA... so the various deltas are picked up
<asac> lool: i dont understand why we need those tighlty locked libs
<asac> its not good
<asac> imo all that stuff should be in one source
<asac> and never exported
<ogra> well, gating vis proposed will surely help
<ogra> *via
<lool> ogra: I think we're just pushing it down one level but we will face the same issue: single bzr branch
<asac> right
<lool> but if we get down in backlog it will be better
<asac> proposed is orthogonal
<asac> the problem is the lib version screw/deadlock
<lool> the longer term solution is to land things in various PPAs in parallel and land that fast to archive then merge the bzr branch of the PPA in the main bzr branch
<lool> (IMO)
<ogra> right, but proposed would catch that for you before you try to release it
<asac> so dont do proper lib versioning?
<asac> :)
<asac> i relaly feel ... everything that is tightly locked should be in one source and not even export their libs to the world
<ogra> no, dont push packages in by accident that have it
<lool> asac: that's fair
<ogra> you wont get around that unless you become upstream for everything :)
<lool> asac: has debs: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-applications/7.1.0+13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu2/+build/5033945
<vila> lool: +1 on various PPAs in parallel
<lool> \o/
<fginther> robert_ancell, autolanding jobs are enabled again. Please let me know if you seen issues with the mir amd64 jobs
<lool> asac: so even before trying the new .debs, I can't reliably launch clicks right now
<lool> sigh
<lool> maybe it's because I kept my home dir with .clicks
<lool> ah one worked now
<lool> ok, now trying .deb
<vila> lool, ogra: and the ability for devs to build their own images for tests
<ogra> yeah
<vila> ogra: without an official stamp that is ;)
<lool> asac: success
<lool> asac: I dont see the preinstalled clicks; not sure I had them earlier though
<lool> afraid I need to reflash  :-(
<robru> lool, ogra, asac: bah, last build I started still only got r177 of qtubuntu, not the latest
<ogra> robru, well ... let it spin ?
<ogra> it has to pick up at some point :)
<lool> robru, ogra: I think this is the wrong job
<lool> or it would work
<ogra> hmm
<lool> robru: do you have error output or other things you could run?
<ogra> it had qtubuntu in the logs
<robru> lool, no, it's the right job. i'm seeing this problem on muliple stacks here... there is just a 4-7hr lag between when a commit lands in trunk and when jenkins can find it and release it
<asac> lool: so i dont know what i have to validate
<asac> with this thing
<lool> robru: something is creating this lag; I see it in the bzr branch
<lool> robru: this is the job we need to fix / run
<ogra> asac, its a unity plugin, i'd take the unity8 test
<robru> lool, yeah, but fixing it is outside my control. somebody from QA, who has access to the build servers, needs to do it. either that or didrocks, depending on where the bug actually is
<lool> asac: I'm dong this: a) install click, see it's listed twice along the preinstalled ones listed twice too
<lool> b) install update and check that all clicks are still there
<lool> unfortunately, a lot of reboots are involved
<lool> asac: did b) successfully, installing another click now
<lool> asac: ok, all working
<lool> asac: didn't run unity testsuite
<lool> asac: alecu said it passed with the ppa binaries
<lool> now I'm screwed because of -proposed migration
<lool> asac: oh wait, dont need to retest the already tested binaries
<lool> ogra, asac: Can we kick an image once britney has run and packages move out of proposed?
<ogra> indeed
<lool> marked as INARCHIVE
<ogra> did it pass britnety ?
<ogra> (and the publisher)
<lool> ups INPROPOSED
<lool> ogra: ack, just realized while I was updating spreadsheet
<ogra> :)
<asac> lool: yeah
<asac> lool: i can run another unity8 auto
<asac> while that is
<asac> failed
<asac> upgraded the packages accidentiall
<lool> asac: what failed?
<asac> me ... personal failyre
<asac> sorry
<asac> nothing for you guys
<asac> cant test anymore
<asac> downgrade is too tedious through adb
<ogra> just reflash
<asac> sure i can do that
<asac> but we shouldnt wait for image kick
<ogra> usually faster than fiddling
<lool> asac: do a flash?  I did one in 10mn or so
<lool> less than rather
<asac> lool: on maguro?
<lool> with the cached odwnloads
<lool> ah no on mako
<asac> maguro doesnt like xz
<asac> tkes like 40 minutes :)
<lool> right, can guess  :-)
<ogra> yeah, maguro rather takes a small century
<lool> might not be as fast IO wise either
<asac> anyway... i am flashing anyway
<ogra> yeah, its not the copying
<asac> so are we ready?
<ogra> the unpacking takes very long
<asac> or still stuff in proposed chilling?
<ogra> yeah
<lool> I can confirm that various packages landed
<asac> all in releasae pocket?
<asac> then shoot it!!
<asac> and go off lool :0
<asac> you are way late
<asac> ogra: can you upload qtubuntu?
<asac> or are we thinking the thing is now picking it up?
<ogra> hmm, and risk being shouted at by didrocks ...
<ogra> hmm hmm hmmm
<asac> yeah. well
<asac> ogra: robru said its now running?
<asac> robru: ?
<ogra> let robru do one more try
<ogra> and i'll upload before going to bed
<ogra> (if that didnt succeed)
<lool> ok, address-book-service address-book-app history-service telephony-service dialer-app webbrowser-app gallery-app are INARCHIVE I think
<asac> robru: ?
<asac> lool: cooli
<lool> ogra: is there a fast way to check one with madison
<robru> hi
<robru> i ran one recently but it still only grabbed r177. i can run it again if you want
<asac> robru: what command are you running?
<ogra> lool, check what with madison ?
<robru> ./cu2d-run -r saucy -R platform --check-with-whole-ppa
<robru> that builds the stack but doesn't release anything
<asac> robru: what did -h give you again?
<robru> asac, http://paste.ubuntu.com/6129956/
<asac> robru: where is the job where we can see the bzr command?
<lool> url-dispatcher upstart-app-launch qtubuntu platform-api are in
<robru> what bzr command?
<asac> robru: the one used to get the code (r177)
<lool> ogra: ah shit, it still shows in proposed with madison  :-((
<asac> ogra: what is the qtubuntu branch again?
<robru> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-platform-saucy-3.0publish/4/console I look here, and then ctrl+f for qtubuntu, and it says '177' there, indicating which revision it built from
<lool> asac: sorry, was looking at launchpad output
<lool> things are still not published
<lool> which means the scope will take another hour
<sil2100> eh, need to take a sick day, I'm unable to do anything today...
<asac> lool: another hour?
<asac> thought that happens every 5 minutes :)
<sil2100> I'll try to publish some things
<robru> ok, i'm re-running platform
<asac> sil2100: wait :)
<lool> asac: just the scope
<lool> asac: but I think we build an image soon
<asac> sil2100: dont do anything :-P a) you are sick
<lool> when it's in archive for real
<lool> not sure how long that takes
<asac> and b) we did damage :-P
<lool> ogra: do you know the delta between time it shows in launchpad as release pocket and time it's really in release pocket?
<sil2100> ...?
<robru> sil2100, oh no! sick! hope you feel better soon
<sil2100> What happened?
<asac> sil2100: gimme a sec... i have to recapture :)
<ogra> lool, not really, nusakan has wait-for-package though
<lool> FFS why doesn't http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html get updated
<ogra> asac, https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk
<asac> sil2100: so our problem is that qtubuntu is not getting picked up\
<asac> sil2100: thats the only problem actually... the rest i think we solved through smart package copies :)
<cjwatson> lool: launchpad -> really: usually c. 30 minutes
<asac> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/qtubuntu/trunk there we have r178
<cjwatson> lool: actually less
<asac> sil2100: but cu2d always builds r177 ... no matter what
<robru> sil2100, i've discovered that there's a 4-7hr lag between when a commit lands in trunk until when jenkins can find it and build a release out of it. it's bizarre. qtubuntu and ubuntu-themes are currently unable to release their most recent commits simply because jenkins is building old revisions for some reason
<cjwatson> lool: 20 mins or so
<cjwatson> lool: update_excuses> mostly because lillypilly is horrifically overloaded.  we're moving to a new host next week
<lool> cjwatson: ah thanks
<cjwatson> lool: which should also speed up rmadison rather a lot
<asac> robru: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-platform-saucy-3.0publish/4/console ... that thing doesnt show the bzr branch
<asac> command etc.
<asac> just the version
<robru> asac, also, if you watch here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages (ctrl+f for qtubuntu) it will tell you what revision it built from
<lool> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/platform-api
<asac> robru: sure. i am just looking for the bzr command that does the actual checkout
<robru> asac, it says right on that page: "'qtubuntu', '0.52+13.10.20130919-0ubuntu1', '177', 'lp:qtubuntu')"
<robru> asac, i don't know where that is
<lool> cjwatson: -proposed 56 minutes ago, passed previous britney run, not in -release pocket according to rmadison
<asac> robru: but thats not the bzr command :)
<asac> thats a json tuble
<lool> cjwatson: bunch of other packages from the same run didn't make it
<asac> robru: yeah.
<asac> robru: nevermind. i believe its a jenkins issue... most likely we use the jenkins bzr support or something
<asac> and that causes troubles
<asac> robru: how does one get access (login) to that machine?
 * ogra wonders if there is just a clock wrong somewhere 
<asac> i mean the jenkins login (so one can see)
<robru> asac, no idea. i just fiddle the bits. didrocks would know. maybe sil2100 knows?
<asac> yeah its fine
<asac> lets wait if sil2100 knows something
<asac> but he should go to bed too
<cjwatson> lool: one moment
<asac> so if not ... shrug :)
<ogra> intresting
<ogra> http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/cu2d-platform-saucy-2.1build/16/console
<ogra> seems it bumpred the version of the two other packages
<ogra> but not qtubuntu
<cjwatson> lool: I think the rmadison backend is having difficulty for some reason
<lool> cjwatson: ah, but the package are truly in as the LP web UI shows?
<cjwatson> lool: it's in http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/saucy/main/binary-armhf/Packages.gz, so you should be fine
<lool> cool
<robru> ogra, yeah, it bumped those versions because it found new commits there. it found no new commits for qtubuntu, so no version bump
<ogra> ah, i thought it bumps regardless
<lool> cjwatson: and britney doens't manage a run per hour on lillypilly?  seems really bad
<robru> ogra, nah, if it did that we'd have dozens of unreleasable versions from various failed builds ;-)
<ogra> lool, asac, so should i build now ?
<lool> ogra: I think, can you hold one sec, I'll check for a couple of other packages
<ogra> ok
<cjwatson> lool: lillypilly is fairly hosed.  but this is an "analyse all stable and development releases" run, not the proposed-migration bit
<asac> ogra: whenever the stuff we believe is in, go ahead
<ogra> asac, right, waiting for lool 's ok
<asac> ack
<asac> he has the say then
<lool> ok, gallery-app is in too
<sil2100> hmmm
<asac> lool: thanks. now go home!
<asac> more than enough for today from you here
<lool> and qtubuntu
<lool> ogra: I think we can kick
<ogra> ok
<lool> will be missing scope
<lool> and the other qtubuntu thing obviously
<lool> asac: I guess the unity8 fixes were in some days ago, need to confirm with sil2100 tomorrow
<sil2100> asac: to get to jenkins you need access to mangers, since it's on mangers actually
<ogra> running
<lool> cjwatson: ah
<sil2100> lool: I released latest unity8 today, so the messaging indicator is back in
<ogra> yay
<lool> sil2100: where is it?
<sil2100> lool: unity8?
<ogra> lool, in the PPA
<ogra> didnt you copy it ?
<lool> no
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Interesting
<cjwatson> lool: but yes, it's a problem, I've been trying to trim it down of late, but lillypilly is kind of painful to even work on interactively at the moment
<cjwatson> lool: so it's hard to sort out whether it's just "machine too loaded for words" or an actual problem
<lool> sorry, but I was confused about its state and I didn't find it
<lool> sil2100: I can copy it now; are you confortable it doesn't depend on anything?
<lool> cjwatson: can we kill the worst jobs there?
<sil2100> lool: publish it with the new unity-mir
<asac> sil2100: so unity8 in ppa is ready?
<lool> cjwatson: like anything we can stop ourselves or ask is to stop?
<asac> sil2100: i think lool doesnt know how to publish
<sil2100> lool: it's safe as I tested it today
<asac> we were kind of brute force copyuing :)
<sil2100> lool: I'll publish it ;)
<asac> sil2100: can you show lool how you do that :)
<lool> ok
<asac> ?
<asac> thanks
<asac> just a log after i guess
<lool> sil2100: I'd love learning how to do that, don't have credentials though
<sil2100> I'm not sure if lool has the right credentials to do it, that's the problem
<ogra> sil2100, ++
<sil2100> Right
<asac> right
<asac> sil2100: ok. well. go ahead
<asac> record the log
<asac> and then we at least know in theory
<lool> cjwatson: woot, britney completed
<lool> unity-lens-application is valid candidate
<ogra> i thought that was in ?
<cjwatson> lool: I killed it (mentioned on #ubuntu-release)
<sil2100> I guess I only dreamt of publishing unity8...
<cjwatson> heh, of course now it's started again, let's keep an eye on it
<sil2100> The command was ready, but it missed the enter key, hm
<lool> cjwatson: I see an excuses from :20, should I ignore it?
<lool> anyway, it was valid, so I guess the package will migrate
<sil2100> I'm looking into the qtubuntu issue now
<cjwatson> lool: hm?  I didn't kill the britney that's part of proposed-migration
<sil2100> Maybe I'll find something
<lool> cjwatson: ahhh ok
<cjwatson> lool: I killed the separate analysis run
<lool> cjwatson: I thought it would also output this
<lool> like a larger run also doing the proposed migration
<lool> ok
<ogra> sil2100, dont spend to much time on it, worst case i'll just upload it
<cjwatson> lool: nah, it's separate and predates proposed-migration by about eight years :)
 * cjwatson reduces another more heavyweight job until we're on the new host
<lool> erf
<ogra> does it have warty in the executable name ?
<lool> I see what this is now
<ogra> :)
<cjwatson> ogra: no, but it's that vintage ...
<lool> it's the one telling us about broken deps and stuff
<cjwatson> maybe hoary, I forget
<cjwatson> lool: It's http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/
<lool> right
<cjwatson> and testing-ports
<lool> asac, ogra: So unity-lens-applications will be there in something like 25 mn
<ogra> yeah, so next build will have it
<cjwatson> lool: bit longer I think, publisher run in progress that doesn't include it
<lool> ah right
<cjwatson> which is at the domination stage
<ogra> well, it wont be faster than nusakan :)
<ogra> and i wont start a new build immediately
<lool> there is really a domination stage in the published?
<lool> *publisher
<lool> gosh
<cjwatson> totally
<cjwatson> Daniel Silverstone wrote it
<cjwatson> what do you expect
<lool> lol
<ogra> hah
<lool> asac, ogra: You guys want a qtubuntu upload?
<ogra> do you feel like taking the blame ? dider gets really grumpy usually :)
<asac> lool: did sil2100 give up?
<lool> on unity8? dunno
<asac> no ... on qtubuntu
<ogra> lool, no, he wanted to look into the delay issue
<lool> ah I missed that
<lool> I see it now
<lool> cool
<lool> good news
<sil2100> lool: I published unity8, at least so it seems
<asac> :)
<asac> please double check
 * asac stares at proposed
<sil2100> asac, lool: I think indeed there might be something wrong with jenkins
<asac> sil2100: you can check qtubuntu already ... we hit reload :)
<lool> sil2100: and unity-mir, cool
<sil2100> Looking and looking
<cjwatson> ok, lillypilly archive jobs seem to be cycling a bit more reasonably now
<asac> lool: so is our unity-lense now useless?
<asac> and needs another push?
<lool> asac: no
<ogra> just delayed
<ogra> next image ...
<asac> lool: thought we just pushed a new libunity :)
<lool> asac: it will come in the next publisher pass in 45 mn at worst and then we can build another image with it
<lool> asac: the binary is tested
<lool> asac: unity8 and unity-mir, so we need to test these together I guess
<lool> in an image
<asac> oh it was just an aautomatic >=
<asac> that will work at least :)
<asac> lool: which packages do i need to install? do you know?
<lool> sil2100: can you help me merge back into bzr for lp:unity-lens-applications?
<asac> unity8 and unity8-private is installing
<lool> sil2100: do I have to wait for some job, or do I just take the saucy source and commit it there / send a mp?
<asac> unity-mir doesnt happen automatically
<asac> lool: afaik just changelog merge is even enough to trick the system
<asac> so yeah. merging all back should work
<cjohnston> D/16
<lool> asac: unity8 and unity8-private for unity8
<sil2100> lool: I guess prepare a merge request for lp:unity-lens-applications with the change you released and have someone approve
<lool> asac: libunity-mir1 for unity-mir
<asac> ok
<lool> sil2100: it's missing the other things staged in PPA there though
<asac> it doesnt pull that automatically though
<lool> sil2100: will just copy the changelog then, thanks
<asac> so seems its not really tightlocked
<asac> ok
<asac> i installed both
<asac> will run autopilot after reboot
<asac> lool: libunity-mir1
<asac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6130063/
<asac> lool: ^^
<asac> that one
<lool> asac: looks good
<asac> ok rebooting and testing
<lool> sil2100: can you push the changelog updates for the other packages though?
<lool> sil2100: like qtubuntu etc.
<lool> sil2100: gallery-app for instance
<cjwatson> proposed-migration running
<sil2100> lool: ah, the ones that got manually published?
<cjwatson> actually you don't care do you, it already migrated
<lool> sil2100: yes
<asac> :)
<asac> better more than less info in this case i guess
<sil2100> I ran the qtubuntu job right now and it seems to work, not sure why it didn't work before - how did you fire the stacks?
<lool> cjwatson: actually the unity8 ones haven't yet
<cjwatson> publisher's mostly done, in germinate
<asac> sil2100: here:
<asac> 23:03 < robru> ./cu2d-run -r saucy -R platform --check-with-whole-ppa
<ogra> but he also claimed he sees delays between 4 and 7h often ... the merge is in since 7h now
<asac> right
<lool> cjwatson: while I'm at it, what's the timing of britney run + duration?
<sil2100> hmm, we *never* had problems like that ;p
<cjwatson> lool: you can look through http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/log/
<lool> sil2100: what's the command /you/ used?
<asac> sil2100: do you use --check-with-whole-ppa ?
<asac> the output of -h looks a bit suspicious
<sil2100> asac: most of the time no, because it's not recommended to use that
<asac> as if it is a -dryrun thing
<asac> right
<sil2100> We actually should use that only in special cases
<lool> cjwatson: ah great
<cjwatson> the whole archive-reports chain tries to run every minute (if not locked) and sees if there's anything new
<asac> sil2100: ok. what does it do?
<cjwatson> drat, this proposed-migration run missed the publisher
<asac> sil2100: oh i guess it allows to pull everything from ppa to check
<asac> i see
<sil2100> asac: it forces a dist-upgrade during the testing phase, which basically means we're upgrading everything that goes - which can break dependencies, as we might be testing things we don't want to
<asac> right
<asac> sil2100: do you know where we can see the real bzr command and what errors/warning it spits out for those jobs?
<cjwatson> ah, but this publisher run was just -proposed, so really quick
<asac> sil2100: just wondering as we couldnt find any
<asac> just the version summary :)
<cjwatson> final: bikeshed,blktap-dkms,curtin,edubuntu-server,intel-microcode,linux-goldfish,munin,ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu,unity-lens-applications
<lool> cool
<cjwatson> does that include what you're waiting for?
<lool> not unity8
<lool> nor unity-mir
<asac> yeah. guess it was not even in proposed :)
<cjwatson> those indeed weren't even considered
<lool> right
<sil2100> asac: the thing is... I checked the job logs and the problem is that no bzr command was even executed - it looked as if jenkins invalidly started the jobs, not running the 'prepare' scripts at all
<sil2100> asac: so it's an empty log, no errors, no real commands
<lool> I think they just got published to proposed now, so now can be part of next britney run
<sil2100> asac: it just finished the job with 'success'
<asac> lool: they are not on excuses yet ... so ... :)
<ogra> so jenkins had a successful day while we hadnt ?
<cjwatson> oh, bah
<lool> sil2100: maybe folks have tried running the jobs without the right build params?
<ogra> thats unfair !
<asac> sil2100: the prepare script runs a "normal" bzr? or is that some built in bzr sync feature we use in jenkins?
<cjwatson> so those were published the publisher run ending 21:42:09
<asac> sil2100: normal == bzr cli
<cjwatson> and proposed-migration started JUST before that
<cjwatson> like seconds
<lool> eh
<sil2100> lool: maybe? But if using the cu2d-run tools it should be done automatically, but not sure...
<lool> sil2100: dunno then
<cjwatson> so, yeah, next p-m run
 * fginther heads out to a family function will be back on line this evening
<lool> sil2100: it would be cool if you could try publishing gallery-app etc. as to land the changelogs automatically  :-)
<sil2100> asac: no, it's using python and bzrlib I think
<lool> fginther: bye
<asac> sil2100: ok. but it is our code that does the bzr stuff?
<sil2100> lool: will try now!
 * cjwatson hurries it along
<asac> if it was jenkins i would not rule out complete craziness
<lool> sil2100: these are the ones: address-book-service address-book-app history-service telephony-service dialer-app webbrowser-app gallery-app
<lool> sil2100: platform-api qtubuntu upstart-app-launch url-dispatcher
<sil2100> asac: well, on jenkins there's a script that runs our python script
<lool> sil2100: last one is the scope, but I can do that one by hand
<sil2100> lool: ok, I'll publish those applications (at least try)
<asac> sil2100: ok. at least its in our control then
<sil2100> asac: and it seems as if jenkins didn't execute that script even
<sil2100> asac: as if it suddenly had an 'empty' script for the job
<asac> yeah. seems hard to figure that out though :)
<lool> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Strangeness, but might happen
<asac> e.g. the fact that something didnt run
<sil2100> It's jenkins after all!
<asac> yeah ignore
<asac> of course :)
<asac> jenkins
<asac> racy
<asac> those are the two common excuses :)
<asac> most common
<asac> and i like to cite at least jenkins as well :-P
<ogra> image is done
<ogra> (cdimage that is)
<cjwatson> p-m is running, racing the next publisher start
<asac> ogra: we didnt wait :)?
<asac> hehe
<asac> guess was a wise decision
<asac> we can still spin more
<asac> ogra: so after this image we have partly working video lense etc.?
<cjwatson> publisher wins :-/  unity8 will be another cycle
<lool> so 45mn? damn
<cjwatson> but it has at least migrated
<cjwatson> final: curtin,gnome-control-center,mininet,mokutil,munin,ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu,unity-mir,unity8
<ogra> asac, i'd like to spin another one right away once the current inflight stuff is done
<lool> good news is that the two are valid candidates
<lool> cool
<asac> right
<asac> ogra: sounds good
<cjwatson> oh damn, the race got REALLY unlucky
<asac> i like valid candidates :)
<ogra> as soon as qtubuntu is there
<asac> on no... another race :-P
<cjwatson> I think we may have half of that - unity-mir without unity8
<ogra> ouch
<asac> lol
<sil2100> :O
<asac> thats the result of too much hurry
<lool> sil2100: did you say you had pushed qtubuntu to ppa?
<asac> usually next time you try to kick it the server would go down :-
<cjwatson> nah, it's an edge case that hardly ever happens
<lool> sil2100: or maybe it's still under test in jenkins befor eit goes there?
<cjwatson> unless you really need it not to
<asac> the server down? yeah. i hope its not happening today
<asac> hehe
<cjwatson> so, er, yeah, I suggest not spinning images after the next publisher run, wait for one after that ...
<sil2100> lool: no, it didn't land in the PPA, since there seems to be a changelog race in qtubuntu, would have to check what's up
<ogra> lool, thats what i was suspecting
<sil2100> lool: was there some direct-push?
<lool> not of qtubuntu
<ogra> no
<asac> is there anything to do still? like waiting for qtubuntu?
<ogra> asac, yes
<lool> asac: uploading qtubuntu to PPA, copy to distro, move to proposed, build image
<sil2100> Wait, but qtubuntu is in the archive since 1 hour, right?
<lool> sil2100: that's another one
<asac> lool: where is that process?
<asac> sil2100: what? i thoguth we just build it :)
<lool> asac: sil2100 is trying to unblock the qtubuntu from bzr to go to PPA AIUI
<asac> or rather started to build a fresh one from r178
<sil2100> lool: it seems 0.52+13.10.20130919-0ubuntu1 is not in lp:qtubuntu and that's a problem
<lool> sil2100: so that's the copy-package thing breaking it then
<asac> hmm. someone had an itchy finger maybe
<asac> lool: we didnt copy-package that, did we?
<lool> asac: we did
<asac> oh yeah
<sil2100> lool: let me merge that into trunk and unblock
<asac> well but it should be in there
<asac> we didnt upload on our own
<lool> and because it had other changes, it couldn't be merged back I guess?
<asac> we just took what was in the ppa
<lool> sil2100: thanks
<asac> sil2100: so the merge happen after the publish?
<asac> and since we skipped the publish the automerge didnt happen... ok
<sil2100> asac: yes, those are after publishing, since otherwise we would be having millions of changelog entries of packages that didn't get released
<lool> asac: the thing is that it was stuck from bzr to PPA, PPA version was out of date; I think the scripts expect that they have latest bzr in PPA when it gets copied to distro, then they quickly update bzr with changelog
<asac> sil2100: so we also did some damage to the unity lense
<asac> sil2100: aye. makes sense
<lool> asac: they dont expect the PPA version to be out of date like it was
<sil2100> asac: so the merge is done when publishing happens
<asac> lool: what about the other ones we copied?
<asac> guess we have to bring them all back :)
<lool> asac: we need to merge them quickly  :-)
<asac> lool: right. do you remember which?
<asac> :-P
<lool> asac: that's why I was pinging sil2100 to try to "publish" them  :-)
<asac> all the apps etc.
<lool> asac: I pasted the list to sil above
<asac> ok
<asac> so publishing will cure it
<asac> smart
<lool> hoping
<asac> lool: i think the pbulisher looks at proposed
<lool> might have to nuke a check / upload in the script in case it doens't
<asac> so once its there its too late i guess
<asac> well. we can fix thigns tomorrow :)
<asac> fixingfriday :)
<asac> ff
<sil2100> lool: gallery-app etc. should be fixed now, I could do that in case of qtubuntu but I think it might be risky now that I already re-ran the prepare job
<lool> sil2100: I dont see updated bzr in gallery
<asac> didier is only back monday... just need to ensure the house is clear when our daddy comes back :)
<sil2100> lool: https://code.launchpad.net/~ps-jenkins/gallery-app/latestsnapshot-0.0.67+13.10.20130919.3-0ubuntu1/+merge/186671
<sil2100> lool: it's merging
<sil2100> ;)
<lool> sil2100: would you mind trying to merge unity-lens-applications too?
<lool> I dont care about the no change rebuild cl entry, also would rather send just that one as a mp if possible
<lool> sil2100: qtubuntu >> ack
<sil2100> lool: ok, trying!
<lool> ogra: what's ETA for image?  :-)
 * lool brushes teeth
<ogra> lool, for building a new one ?
<ogra> qtubuntu
<lool> ogra: for the current one
<lool> ogra: oh you have not started one?
<ogra> lool, or did you miss above that the last one was done
<lool> I missed that
<lool> I dont see it
<lool> oh it's 19
<cjwatson> ogra: is there any point until both unity-mir and unity8 have published?
<lool> just no other build today
<cjwatson> lool: ^-
<lool> cjwatson: we can test the other things we've landed
<ogra> cjwatson, no
<cjwatson> oh the last one
<cjwatson> ok
<lool> we could even promote the image
<ogra> lool, the etsting takes a few now ...
<ogra> (hours)
<ogra> *testing
<lool> true
<ogra> we have promoted what we had already
<lool> but if testing passes for n-1 and not for n, can we still promote n-1?
<ogra> (and i think i'd prefer to promote the next one)
 * lool got the system update, woohoo
<asac> lool: in theory yes
<asac> lool: i am not yet 100% convinced that testing an old image reslly tests the real old setup
<asac> e.g. i believe it takes autopilots from apt
<asac> so we might just test the new stuff :)
<lool> asac: correct
<asac> (partly)
<lool> asac: but isn't there a strict dep?
<lool> asac: also, does it apt-get update?  I think not
<asac> i am sure we just run apt-get install application-autopilot
<robru> ogra, lool, asac: what happened with qtubuntu? it looks like you guys copied from the ppa, but you still only got r177? should I rebuild again to try and get r178?
<asac> i think that brings the latest autopilot
<asac> lool: for that we need test packs :)
<lool> asac: but if we don't apt-get update,we try to install the version that was available at image build time
<cjwatson> if it doesn't apt-get update it will be what was current at the time the image was built
<ogra> robru, i think sil2100  is on it
<lool> snap
<asac> lool: i am sure they run apt-get update after addinng ppas :/
<sil2100> Ok, jenkins is b0rken
<asac> yeah... see
<sil2100> robru: no worries, on it
<asac> i said just above that next that will happen is that the server goes down :)
<ogra> its racy
<asac> so not the publisher, but jenkins :-P
<ogra> :P
<asac> at least
<robru> sil2100, can you let me know what the deal is? I've been poking at this for most of the day
<cjwatson> asac: used to be the curse of Debian releases
<cjwatson> there were like two or three in a row that had serious hardware trouble on the same weekend
<asac> yeah. good it that it happens every day somewhere in our CI infrastrucuture
<cjwatson> crash-only software
<asac> so we will learn how to deal with that for times when its really important
<asac> hehe
<asac> so much for the theory
<cjwatson> it's a good theory
<cjwatson> but it has to not crash sometimes too if you're going to get anywhere :P
<lool> yes!
<asac> right
<lool> asac: so with image 57, I can play a file I find in the music scope
<asac> the right mix of fail and success is important to keep folks happy and challenged
<asac> hehe
<asac> lool: you can?
<asac> wow
<asac> lool: i dont see anything in the music scope though
<asac> i assume that also has landed?
<ogra> copy something :)
<lool> asac: you have to upload something
<asac> i dont have music :0
<lool> over MTP for instance  :-)
<cjwatson> ah, I think unity8/unity-mir might have published now
<lool> cjwatson: thanks
 * asac rips a mp3 out of an avi
<cjwatson> checking
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: http://polemix.dooz.org/
<lool> hmm these are too big
<lool> asac: http://www.polemixetlavoixoff.com/podpress_trac/web/1670/0/hollandemoi.mp3
<asac> why would i want hollande on my phone :)
<asac> even in french
<lool> it's a trojan
<ogra> lol
<asac> ogra: get a merkel please
<asac> :)
<asac> j.k.
<ogra> dude ! no merkels in my network
<lool> well it's a hollande montage actually, meant as a parody
<lool> the site has parodies for our other beloved politicians
<cjwatson> lool: unity8> ah no, I'm mistaken, sorry
<lool> sil2100: cool gallery-app cl landed
<cjwatson> but it is publishing now
<asac> this mtp thing is not mounted as a fs? e.g. i need to use mouse to copy stuff in there?
<sil2100> lool: awesome, I fixed qtubuntu changelog right now as well, and pushed unity-lens-apps too so that the changelog should be ok
<lool> sil2100: <3
<asac> ogra: after copying music to Music/ folder... do i need to reboot?they dont show in 56
<ogra> upgrade then :)
<asac> ok so the UI landed too?
<asac> thats what i was asking
<ogra> didnt a mediascanner fix land ?
<asac> unfortunately i am not on the proposed channel ... so
<asac> yeah it did
<ogra> the UI is there since a while
<asac> doesnt crash at least anymore
<asac> ok let me reboot then
<ogra> right ... that should populate the UI
<asac> ls /var/crash/
<asac> _sbin_ureadahead.0.crash  _usr_bin_mediascanner-service.32011.crash
<asac> :)
<asac> so... guess it doesnt crash for photos
<asac> but for music now :)
<asac> and we dont have a music capture test
<sil2100> I think I'll go to sleep now
<asac> sil2100: before you go ... is qtubuntu building in ppa or what is the status?
<sil2100> asac: let me check
<lool> asac: search for something in the music lens
<lool> music will sohw up
<asac> we can binary copy over if one is awake stull :)
<lool> I think mediascanner doesn't startup automatically unless you search, just a guess
<asac> just can merge back tomorrow
<sil2100> lool, asac: uh, it's not building I guess...
<asac> ok nevermind then
<asac> we might just pump it in sideways
<asac> and deal with the damage tomorrow
<asac> sil2100: good night!!
<sil2100> Since the missing changelog entry is a problem, since cu2d doesn't know if it got released or not
<sil2100> So we need to wait for the changelog merge I made to land and then re-run the stack
<asac> sil2100: yeah. i think we cant do that :)
<asac> but thats ok
<asac> just go
<asac> thanks
<sil2100> asac: robru can help!
<sil2100> :)
<lool> sil2100: URL of the merge?
<asac> yeah. we can try the command one more time
<lool> sil2100: 'night
 * cjwatson -> bed.  unity8/unity-mir should be visible inside 10mins or so
<sil2100> lool: let me find that
<asac> cjwatson: thanks!! have a good night
<sil2100> asac: I instructed robru on things that might be good to try
<asac> ok
<asac> ttyt
<cjwatson> in fact they should be there now for anything pulling directly from ftpmaster.internal
<cjwatson> including image builds
<sil2100> If, of course, jenkins won't do some strangeness again
<lool> cjwatson: 'night
<cjwatson> so I think you can go ahead with that
<robru> asac, yeah, sil2100 told me of a different way to do things that is worth trying.
<lool> bed too for me I think
<robru> but I have to leave in an hour ;-)
<cjwatson> (if you want to)
<asac> robru: so probably wouldnt work anyway. ok
<asac> so ogra,lool ... your call... side shoot?
<asac> would take 1.5 hours till we get an image kick going?
<ogra> manual ?
<robru> well, I can try it when I get back. but if you guys are in a hurry I guess just manual upload is best on short notice
<asac> ogra: well if we can test it before
<asac> that woudl be good
<lool> sil2100: ofund it
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/qtubuntu/fix_changelog/+merge/186675
<sil2100> Yea
<ogra> asac, lets leave it until tomorrow morning then, if robru manages to massage it through over night i can kick off a build in the morning
<sil2100> lool, asac: I guess it'll take a short while for the merge to get in
<asac> sil2100: thx
<asac> go off now
<sil2100> asac: so robru should be able to be on time to re-launch the stack
<robru> yeah, jenkins should land that merge within an hour.
<asac> ogra: not sure ... robru said he is gone soon :)
<lool> sil2100: ok thanks
<asac> robru: you sure?
<sil2100> Goodnight, good luck!
<asac> thanks!
<asac> :)
<asac> robru: is it running already :)?
<robru> sure of what? I'm sure I need to leave in an hour, because I have a date ;-)
 * vila goes back to bed, this channel is a live thriller, can't wait to read the backlog tomorrow ;)
<asac> robru: sure if jenkins will finish in one hour
<asac> :)
<asac> i dont think so
<robru> asac, that I'm not sure, but "usually" those merges go in in under an hour
<asac> ogra: we can just test locally and side upload
<ogra> asac, lets call it a day ... i trust robru to take care for it :)
<asac> robru: you still need to copy it over after
<robru> ogra, ok, thanks. I will have a look at it much later tonight.
<asac> otherwise its stuck :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> if not we punch it tomorrow mornig
<asac> with mirv
<ogra> robru, right please release it too ...
<asac> robru: can you drop us a line what happened?
<robru> asac, I don't have upload rights, but i can publish the whole stack if you want?
<asac> thanks!
<ogra> once it is through
<asac> otherwise we will be fishing fun
<asac> robru: hmm. no ... just try to get it going. we do that tomorrow morning
<robru> ok
<asac> not sure whateles would come in
<asac> ogra: he cant publish just that :/
<ogra> right, someone cn release it tomorrow
<ogra> asac, well, sil could apparently
<asac> robru: just drop Mirv, me and ogra a line
<asac> what happened
<asac> thanks
<ogra> yeah
<asac> e.g. if its build and ready for pushing
<asac> ogra: mirv gets up in 4 hours
<asac> :)
<ogra> heh, early bird
<robru> asac, ok, no problem
<lool> so we leave it there?
<asac> ogra: are we happy to take jdstrand's apparmor changes as well?
<asac> lool: ?
<lool> I mean, in terms of uploads for tonight etc.?
<ogra> lool, yeah
<asac> jdstrand: so
<asac> jdstrand: will your changes guaranteed not change any autopilot tests?
<asac> jdstrand: have ou run them all?
<ogra> lool, i still have that french accent in my ear "i wont last long tonight" :P
<asac> jdstrand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing there are instructions
<asac> jdstrand: if you run unity8 and a couple of apps and all is good, just push
<jdstrand> asac: my code doesn't affect the image. only click apps. I have run the preinstalled click apps with it, yes
<jdstrand> s/the image/the rest of the image/
<asac> jdstrand: so that code isnt going on the image at all?
<asac> jdstrand: hmm..... how certain is that?
<ogra> lool, (not that i'm any better)
<jdstrand> sorry, I said code
<jdstrand> they are data file
<jdstrand> files
<jdstrand> used by click-apparmor when apps are installed via click
<lool> asac: I think phablet-tools can be marked DONE, yes?
<ogra> jdstrand, the point is they could change app behavior
<ogra> lool, ++
<asac> jdstrand: so you are 100% sure that our autopilots will not suddenly stop starting apps?
<asac> jdstrand: if so, just go ahead
<lool> ogra: problem is the 7am alarm clock
<asac> unless ogra vetos :)
<asac> jdstrand: if its 99% run an app autopilot :)
<ogra> lool, ugh ...
<asac> to try
<asac> lool: i think phablet-tools is another update
<asac> leave it
<asac> we can look at it tomorrow
<asac> thanks!
<ogra> asac, its in already
<asac> ok cool
<jdstrand> asac: it shouldn't, but I'll run an app autopilot regardless
<asac> jdstrand: you rock :)
<asac> jdstrand: i add you to the landing plan for now and you just shoot it and update your row status (on the plan sheet)
<lool> ogra: mind chekcing remaining INARCHIVE ones?
<lool> the unity8 one is still INARCHIVE, I expect the other ones INIMAGE, but haven't verified all
<lool> only the ones I knew how to check
<jdstrand> ok
<jdstrand> asac: thanks :)
<asac> jdstrand: just update your thing to INARCHIVE in row 40 on landing plan sheet
<asac> once its beyond proposed
<jdstrand> ok
<ogra> wow http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130919.changes
<ogra> i hadnt looked yet
<asac> seems a bunch of uploads happened directly
<asac> like greedy glib2.0 injections
<asac> libgles2-mesa:armhf from 9.2-1ubuntu1 to 9.2-1ubuntu2
<asac> libglapi-mesa:armhf from 9.2-1ubuntu1 to 9.2-1ubuntu2
<asac> did we push that from our ppa? /me hopes not :)
<lool> ok, going to bed; bye all
<asac> bye
<ogra> bye
<ogra> asac, not unless it landed in the core-apps PPA
<asac> gdebi-core from 0.9.1 to 0.9.1ubuntu1
<asac> why do we carry those things?
<asac> ogra: yeah. guess we can only hope about those :)
<ogra> thats the last remaining PPA
<asac> ogra: so you want to pack your things as well now?
<asac> or are we waiting for something?
<ogra> no, i'll actually crash in front of the TV now
<asac> ogra: TV? :)
<asac> ogra: i ordered a new one btw :)
<ogra> heh
<asac> just today lol
<ogra> well, i'm in front of the TV ... i just didnt see a lot this evening :)
<asac> hehe
<asac> ogra: GN
 * ogra waves
<asac> ogra: robru: ok off as well
<asac> robru: good luck ... and also with your date :)
<robru> g'night
<asac> bye
<robru> haha, thanks
<asac> plars: mako failed to install :)
<asac> on 57
<asac> just in case there is anything that can be tried
<asac> ok final bye :)
<plars> asac: I know, I kicked it back off and it's already passed now
<plars> asac: result in the dashboard for it in about 10 min, or you can see it on public jenkins
 * plars is watching :)
<plars> have to run off for a bit, will continue monitoring when I return
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-20
<jdstrand> asac, ogra: ok, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.0.32 is INARCHIVE. I updated the Landing Plan to say that. I did not adjust the Landing Asks to go green/strikethru/etc
 * jdstrand -> out
<robru> Mirv, ping. did you run platform stack yet?
<robru> Mirv, looks like it was last run about an hour ago, but it failed. the error messages don't make sense to me (eg, they seem non-reproducible infrastructure issues), so I'm re-running in the hopes that it succeeds this time.
<Mirv> robru: yes a couple of times after more fixes. what was the error before you started it again now?
<Mirv> ok, I see, on the nvidia machine at least
<robru> Mirv, something about failure to install the linux kernel headers. it was highly remeniscent of the DNS errors we were having last week, although I didn't see a direct DNS error there.
<Mirv> the sil2100's fix to the changelog was erronous, but it should be correct now and prepare job succeeded
<Mirv> robru: now it failed again, similarly
<robru> Mirv, it looked like prepare job for qtubuntu was fine, but platform-api failed, and I don't know why (jenkins log was quite terse there)
<Mirv> robru: well the platform-api we don't need at the moment I guess
<robru> Mirv, http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1926/label=autopilot-intel/console check step on intel has quite a few tracebacks, but no tracebacks in nvidia
<Mirv> robru: the platform-api issue is also a changelog one
<robru> Mirv, but nvidia has the kernel headers failure: http://10.97.0.1:8080/job/autopilot-saucy-daily_release/1926/label=qa-nvidia-gtx660/console
<Mirv> robru: yes it seems. I believe it's because of the new kernel that was just uploaded, and the fact nvidia binary driver needs the header. so hopefully over in a few hours, during which I can install the qtubuntu from daily PPA and test it a bit.
<robru> Mirv, yeah, I'm not sure what the heck is going on with this stuff, it's quite the mess. the important thing is that qtubuntu built in the PPA, asac can upload it to distro when he wakes up (this is what he asked of me, so thanks for getting that built)
<Mirv> robru: ah, right, manual upload is of course possible. so I'll concentrate on testing it.
<lool> hi
<Mirv> while I'm also looking at the joyous qtmultimedia fork a bit
<robru> Mirv, ok, sounds good. nearly 11PM here, so I'm going to go to bed unless you or lool needs something from me urgently
<robru> hi lool ;-)
<Mirv> hello lool
<Mirv> robru: no, I'm "fine", just wondering how today will turn out :P new FFe during the last day before final beta freeze, yay!
<robru> haha, yeah.
<robru> mirv, yeah I had a crazy day today. so much I meant to get done, but it was all thwarted by chasing down jenkins fires all day long.
<robru> Mirv, lool, ok, g'night
<Mirv> robru: g'night!
<lool> robru: I'm good
<lool> robru: 'night
<Mirv> I've added the qtmultimedia to the landing plan as a high risk item, since I'm working on that
<lool> so some updates
<lool> I've synced with dbarth
<lool> on the web related landings
<lool> one landing is actually INIMAGE (webkit backport + webbrowser app) short of promoting the image
<lool> there will be a followup one for bug fixes sometimes next week, but not requested yet
<lool> then there's a landing to rename click packages for webapps; dbarth will sync with Sergio on this and prepare the change; this is low risk
<lool> then there's addition of cordova HTML runtime to the images, which is just adding packages, but it needs addition of new autopilot tests to our testsuites
<lool> =====
<lool> unrelated, but diwic asked me for a landing of pulse + alsa-lib for a nexus 10 audio fix; it sounded low risk, but I've asked to prepare binary packages and test on his device + find a tester for nexus 10
<ogra> lool, cordova is in since a few days
<lool> ogra: oh I didn't see it in the image
<lool> ogra: what's the name?
<ogra> just trying to get into lillipilly
<lool> ogra: dont see cordova in manifest or in dpkg -l
<ogra> hmm, thats weird, i cant gerp it either ... i'm sure we landed something with cordova in the name
<lool> ogra: odd, it was added and removed
<ogra> oh ? removed ?
<ogra> i only see a changelog entry for added
<ogra> (in the seeds that is)
<ogra> so it seems that wasnt on purpose
<lool> ogra: it was added in r91
<ogra> ogra@anubis:~/Devel/packages/ubuntu-touch-meta-1.073$ grep cordova debian/changelog
<asac> ho :)
<ogra>   * Added cordova-ubuntu-2.8 to sdk
<ogra>   * Added qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu-cordova to sdk
<ogra> only sdk :P
<lool> ogra: Oh it was added to *sdk* seed
<lool> not to touch seed
<ogra> so we should still seed it then
<lool> yes
<lool> ogra: that's unrelated I think
<lool> now we need it on the phone
<asac> lool: :)
<lool> I seem to have the wrong hangout link again
<lool> ah there we go
<asac> psivaa: hey :)
<asac> psivaa: can you retry the final tests on 57 image?
<asac> thx
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# apt-cache madison unity-scope-video-remote
<ogra> unity-scope-video-remote | 0.3.15+13.10.20130705-0ubuntu1 | http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ saucy/main armhf Packages
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/#
<asac> psivaa: we miss you in the standup :)
<asac> ogra: uploaded qtubuntu after testing?
<ogra> asac, that was tested 100 times for verious attempts to get it in, i wont test it again :)
<ogra> and no, not uploaded, on its way
<asac> hehe
<asac> allright
<ogra> hmm
<asac> lets take the zero risk then :)
<ogra> so while i'm grabbing the source package out of the PPA here ... it did build and all, what was now the reason we couldnt just copy it ?
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-unity/+archive/daily-build/+packages?field.name_filter=qtubuntu&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=saucy
<ogra> that looks just fine
<ogra> has the change we want and all
<asac> ogra: just copy
<asac> do it
<asac> :)
<ogra> not sure i can
<asac> source copy (e.g. reupload)
<asac> ogra: i prefer to not do more binary copies out of that stack
<ogra> yeah, thats what i was planning to do ...
<asac> otherwise lool would know how to do that
<ogra> but i wonder why i have to if we have the binary now
<asac> but we did enough damage already :)
<ogra> right
<asac> ogra: you have to if we dont want to do the copies lool did yesterday
<asac> ogra: your call... you can look at backlog
<asac> every core-dev can run those copies colin toldus
<ogra> ...
<ogra>   Uploading qtubuntu_0.52+13.10.20130920-0ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<ogra> Successfully uploaded packages.
<ogra> ...
 * ogra goes to read the discussion about our release handling on the release mailing list 
<asac> nice :)
<asac> ogra: ok. thanks for catching up on that :)
<ogra> big pushback
<asac> let us know if there are problems
<ogra> for the webkit update
<asac> wasnt that approved?
<ogra> no, the FFe that was approved was for all of Qt 5.1.1
<ogra> and the cherry pick wasnt discussed before we uploaded
<cjwatson> Not really a major pushback, but there was a request that only people in ubuntu-dev should be able to drive the tools
<ogra> yeah, that too
<cjwatson> Which TBH I think is reasonable with the exception of asac having let his membership of that team lapse :)
<ogra> scottk sreems pretty unhappy about the webkit landing though
<cjwatson> That's really orthogonal to all of this, I'm not worrying about that
<asac> feel free to remove me from the team that can do the bzr commits :)
<ogra> well, after the Mir stuff and all the bad press they got us i prefer to handle kubuntu with extra care
<cjwatson> Oh, OK, I thought you were the one who needed it most ...
<asac> actually i am not supposed to do this stuff :)
<cjwatson> I mean, you're the person saying yes, I thought
<asac> cjwatson: is this about the unblock/block things?
<cjwatson> Yeah
<asac> or something else even?
<cjwatson> I thought it a good idea to give ubuntu-release a heads-up since up to now they've been the only team able to do it, so it would have surprised them
<cjwatson> So looks to me as though neither Mirv or sil2100 are in ubuntu-dev or have ever been (though I could have missed something)
<cjwatson> And asac was in ubuntu-dev though isn't currently
<cjwatson> Everyone else is uncontroversial
<asac> hmm.... who would be left?
<asac> cypher, didrocks, ogra, lool?
<cjwatson> kenvandine
<asac> please add ev as well
<cjwatson> done
<asac> remove me and the rest.
<ogra> rsalveti is ubuntu-dev
<asac> from what i understand its just another safety layer
<cjwatson> asac: ok.  you should reactivate your core-dev :-)
<cjwatson> would save on debate :-)
<ogra> asac, it should really replace what we are doing now
<asac> cjwatson: how does that work?
<ogra> imho
<asac> cjwatson: going to technical board meeting?
<cjwatson> asac: I think you ask the developer membership board and say "oh hai yeah I'm still involved and care"
<asac> ok let me find out when that is
<ogra> yeah, should be a matter of one mail
<asac> when i came back i thought i would not do any uploads etc...
<cjwatson> it's usually a tickybox for reactivation
<asac> this role is kind of temporary, but given that its now painful i should do it
 * ogra has never timed out from a team ... 
<asac> well, i couldnt cope with the ubuntu mails anymore
<cjwatson> oh, branch reviews
<asac> and was deep diving on linaro side
<cjwatson> ?
<ogra> membership doesnt really generate much mail
<ogra> oh, right, that does
<asac> ogra: no... but my @ubuntu.com is completely lost and i never go tthat right
<cjwatson> should really fix that one of these days
<ogra> ++
<cjwatson> ok, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-touch-release/+members should be a subset of ~ubuntu-dev now
<cjwatson> hopefully I haven't pissed too many people off in the process
 * ogra gets around 600-1000 mails per week for merges of teams he isnt intrested in
<asac> cjwatson: so you think they feel its a problem if i try to make decisions on UE contributions part that might influence the group of core-devs in this team?
<ogra> "oh, you cant see my bug ? let me add you to the team" ... blam ... 300 more merge mails
<asac> anyway
<asac> i hope this is sorted
 * asac goes back to testing
<cjwatson> asac: well, I dunno.  I think in general it will help if there's open collaboration in cases where Ubuntu Touch overlaps with other flavours within the Ubuntu project
<cjwatson> (going back to what I was saying about it being good to be doing release engineering in #ubuntu-release at least in cases where there's overlap - helps people to know about each other's problems)
<asac> right
<ogra> overlaps ... that reminds me ...
<cjwatson> I think people are used to UE core-devs having a variety of instructions that are stronger than those for core-devs in general
<ogra> xnox, go ahead with the temes upload
<ogra> *themes
<asac> right thats how i feel
<asac> let me try to untangle how we do things in a quiet moment. guess over weekend i will find some time
<asac> to think about that proposed and this team/governance thingy
<ogra> its essentially what we do now, but on a level where we are less disturbing for people to get their work done
<ogra> (and fishing packages out of proposed for testing is a plus)
<asac> sure. thtas clear. the implementation of how to exactly set things up etc. is what i am lacking self-clarity on
<cjwatson> I think it's a useful prototype for delegating this kind of authority to flavours in general (as I said on ubuntu-release@)
<ogra> yeah
<cjwatson> similar to the work we've been doing to try to make flavours more self-managing
<ogra> and we wont hit all these jenkins issues all the time
<cjwatson> which has already been saving Canonical engineers a good deal of time
<ogra> well, we will, but wont feel them as hard
<ogra> right
<cjwatson> don't count your chickens before they hatch :-)
<ogra> it will be much faster and cleaner to handle
<ogra> haha
<Mirv> cjwatson: yep, we are not. cyphermox, kenvandine are
<cjwatson> you should fix that in your copious free time :)
<Mirv> I think that's planned for me and sil2100 after 13.10. I started PPU application for myself but haven't had time to go forward with that either, and seb + didrocks who could endorse me are on holidays
<cjwatson> Great
<asac> ok finalizing testing of my stacks
<asac> Mirv: services and media stack tested
<asac> Mirv: can you publish?
<ogra> lightdm session works !
<ogra> but session startup got a lot longer
<asac> Mirv: ok so services and apps are ready.
<asac> thostr_: anything in the === unity === changes that you know changes UI on desktop?
<asac> i think some scopes there might be yours
<asac> Mirv: err services and media :)
 * ogra feels brave and tries the Mir session too
<ogra> hmm, seems i cant just switch
<asac> lets focus on get it land with SF :)
<asac> thats the default until next week i guess
<asac> there are goodies coming on mir that we dont have yet
<asac> so...
<ogra> ah, works now
<ogra> well, we still want to be able to switch back and forth else testing is hard
<asac> man ... apt is so damn creeping slow
<ogra> but seems i got it now ... and i havent seen it flicker yet
<ogra> yeah, using the DB on top of an eMMC is painful
<ogra> ah, now it flickers
<ogra> heh
<ogra> and now it crashed
<asac> good
<ogra> ok let me switch back and run some test suites :)
<ogra> the few seconds i could use it it felt a lot faster than SF i must say
<asac> nice
<ogra> might be subjective indeed
<asac> you remember when you said that last time you were using SF :)
<asac> SF is super smooth now imo
<ogra> oh, and i'm on mako ... maguro will likely be still worse
<asac> dont see how it can be even faster
<asac> hehe
<ogra> unity feels a lot more responsive
<ogra> the browser too
<asac> ogra: the browser has new qtwebkit :)
<asac> lol
<ogra> with SF your input goes through the container and back to the ubuntu side
<asac> yeah input might be better
<ogra> Mir doesnt have that loop i was told
<ogra> so i guess thats what makes it feel so much snappier
<ogra> well, G+ feels actually usable now with all the improvements
<ogra> scrolling isnt lagging 1cm behind your fingertip but fells direct
<asac> ogra: did we add unity-scope-video-remote to seed?
<asac> thostr_: ^^ do you need this to be installed at all?
<ogra> asac, we did and removed it again because tapping a video hard crashed the device (reboot)
<ogra> it is pretty cool, if it works we definitely want it
<ogra> its our "youtube app" :)
<ogra> (without involving an app actually)
<asac> ok
<lool> Cool, I see qtubuntu is finally in archive   :-)
<asac> ogra: i will try
<ogra> hmm, mtp still needs improvements ...
<lool> and that all the merger problems are solved
<asac> ogra: i have unity-scope-video-remote unity-scope-media unity-scope-home
<asac> to see what happens when pushing unity stack
<asac> if tests dont fail, i dont care
<asac> :)
<asac> well.. lets double check
<asac> ogra: we dont have a video by default
<ogra> asac, design was discussion offering a click for that
<ogra> with one mp3, one video and a few wallpapers
<asac> can we install data through click2~?
<asac> thought that was not yet available :)
<ogra> asac, http://people.canonical.com/~jhodapp/
<ogra> there is sintel
<ogra> yeah, you need to jump through some hoops but you can have a click that dumps data in the XDG dirs in your home
<asac> ogra: so i can click on a video
<asac> and it opens the browser etc.
<ogra> needs to use a non existing copying hook for teh click package i was told
<thostr_> ogra: asac: yes, we need unity-scope-video-remote
<ogra> asac, i didnt get that far ... i could search in the video lens with that thing installed and it showed me youtube videos
<ogra> for me it rebooted the phone when tapping on a video with the last version
<ogra> theoretically it should open the mediaplayer i suppose
<asac> ogra: so the current ppa version seems to work here
<asac> ogra: so once we have unity stack pumped
<asac> we can do the seed change
<ogra> good
<thostr_> ogra: what caused the reboot? are you sure that wasn't because of media player?
<ogra> thostr_, no, i'm not :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> so...
<asac> i think we should dismiss that
<asac> Mirv: unity stack looks cool
<ogra> but we couldnt put it in that way ... and it was reliably reproducable
<asac> waiting just for unnity team confirming no UI changes
<ogra> thostr_, seems to be fine now
<thostr_> ogra: good
<asac> damn... those unity guys have zero clue about what they are landing on unity7
<asac> Mirv: ok ... i skimmed through unity
<asac> and they dont have UI changes that i see
 * robert_ancell -> breakfast
<asac> Mirv: ok taking over click package stack testing too
<ogra> Ran 24 tests in 388.930s
<ogra> OK
<ogra> Restoring shell
<ogra> unity8 with lightdm andd surfaceflinger
<ogra> asac, any idea what other tests we would want ?
<ogra> imho it looks safe for inclusion
<asac> ogra: unity8 is safe imo
<asac> ogra: webbrowsrer maybe?
<ogra> great, lerging the code then
<asac> yeah go ahead
<ogra> ah, yeah
<asac> maybe run it while uploading :)
<asac> not before
<ogra> i did test the browser manually (including G+)
<asac> kk
<asac> good enough
<ogra> robert_ancell, good work !
<asac> now we need Mirv to come back
<asac> man how i hate these secluded power places
<asac> everyone should have access to everything
<asac> :-P
<asac> robert_ancell: yay! :)
<asac> robert_ancell: lightdm is landing!!!
<asac> kgunn: ^^ thanks a bunch
<asac> there is no way back anymore now
<ogra> hmm
<robert_ancell> asac, aw yeah!
<ogra> webbrowser test fails here
<asac> ogra: which one?
<asac> ogra: there are a few flaki still
<asac> afaik
<ogra>  phablet-test-run -p webbrowser-app-autopilot webbrowser
<asac> ogra: reboot, unlock screen manually after system is quiet
<ogra> ...
<ogra> ImportError: No module named python2.7.test.test_support
<ogra> Tests running...
<ogra> Ran 0 tests in 0.001s
<ogra> OK
<asac> and run that
<asac> yeah
<ogra> was the test upgraded ?
<asac> ogra: well. that might mean you have fiddled too much
<asac> no
<asac> i dont think so
<ogra> yeah, likely
<asac> ogra: try the reboot route... otherwise reflash
<ogra> its definitely unrelated to lightdm
<asac> let me run them just to be sure too
<asac> ogra: you never know :)
<asac> ogra: maybe just more flakiness because of qtwebkit
<ogra> well, its a python import error
<asac> yeah you trashed your syste
<asac> the tests are running fine here right now
<asac> with latest image
<asac> ogra: really reflash and test ... but upload first
<asac> we can still not produce an image if it really is the lightdm thing
<asac> or double check your apt log
<asac> what you did
<asac> i must say that the webbrowser test is pretty good at typing :)
<asac> i hope mir will give me inpt that allows me to type as fast as well :)
<asac> webbrowser works here
<asac> so...
<Mirv> asac: ok, taking notes of the publishable stacks, and will publish after they can be published since the new tick has now been running for 1h
<Mirv> there's a problem with unity-scope-click since it was manually reverted https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/unity-scope-click/0.1+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu2 but I guess that package can then be ignored
<asac> Mirv: look at the landing plan
<asac> READYFORPUBLISH
<asac> i tested
<asac> unity i double checked as well on UI changes
<ogra> session changes uploaded and in flight
<Mirv> unity is weird since it was mentioned to have been 'published' by cu2d while actually it did not. I need to check whether forcing the publishing actually works, but it's great if it's now publishable.
<asac> Mirv: yeah ... do the others first maybe
<asac> just in case our system explodes on unity :)
<asac> Mirv: ok testing indicators stack now ... so you just focus on publishing :)
<Mirv> asac: thanks.. this is one of those famous 'overload' days..
<asac> we will get better at it ... and hopefully have automation for this too soon again
<asac> :)
<asac> ogra: do you know if asks 48
<asac> is in ... or is coming in this unity stack publish?
<asac> hmm. i think its the stuff we put into the archive and will be in todays image
<asac> lool: do you kno?
<Mirv> asac: yeah, the 'automated' part (cu2d) has just been tremendously lacking in automation during the last few weeks, and slow.
<Mirv> but it'll get better 'automatically' also when didier is back to debug the bottlenecks :)
<asac> Mirv: well. i am talking about the manual testing :)
<asac> once we have phone testing set up
<asac> we can just decide what we want to try
<asac> and have the machines tell us :)
<asac> (while we drink beer) ... hehe
<Mirv> yep, getting that up is the most important part, talking about priorities. cu2d does work with certain amount kicking and patience
<psivaa> asac: plars: ttest_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable fails consistently today. iirc gusch and omer were talking about disabling it
<asac> psivaa: try one more time
<asac> otherwise we try later :)
<asac> its awful
<psivaa> asac: will do
<asac> psivaa: unity8 is not better?
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4356/
<cjwatson> added a landing ask for click; running some autopilot tests now
<lool> asac: which one?
<lool> asac: ask 48?
<lool> asac: that's the whole qtmultimedia stuff
<lool> asac: packaging just completed over our night
<lool> asac: haven't reviewed, but is nearing the ready to merge stage
<asac> lool: wait :)
<asac> lool: ask 48 is for me "unity8 bugfixes"
<asac> i dont see multimedia in that
<lool> asac: uh right, sorry
<lool> asac: so yeah, I think we landed these yesterday evening
<lool> in the archive only
<psivaa> asac: another unity8 is also running,
<lool> I think I have a regression with Rad.io click
<lool> rick installed it fine, and I can't open it after install; some keyfile error from the desktop file
<cjwatson> I thought that was reported as a bug in the app
<cjwatson> and that upon investigation it transpired some people had installed a different version or from a different source or something
<lool> cjwatson: this is from appstore, never installed it before
<cjwatson> see appdevelopers@lists.canonical.com thread "Subject: rad-io should not have been published"
<cjwatson> lool: right, what I mean is that it transpired that the people for whom it worked had installed an older version
<lool> cjwatson: indeed, I wonder where rick got his
<cjwatson> oh, but Rick said it worked for him with the current version 15 minutes ago
<lool> exactly
<cjwatson> did you install before that, or maybe a caching issue or something?  at any rate you should check the versions ...
<asac> lool: so they are on build 57 or the one we want to kick off soon
<asac> psivaa: now it just had one flaki test
<asac> hmm. we had trhe home scope crashing
<asac> not good
<asac> but it didnt impact the tests
<asac> just the .crash after made systemsettle unhappy
<asac> ogra: do you have a mako
<psivaa> asac: yea running it again. this only happens with mako so i hope this one goes away too
<asac> can you try to use 57 and tell me if that crashes all the time?
<asac> ogra: i think popey was saying its good
<ogra> asac, yes i do but its messed up atm (didnt re-flash yet after the lightdm tests, onrda keeps me busy with portin questions)
<ogra> davmor tested on maguro
<asac> ok
<asac> yeah maguro is good
<asac> we just have mako crashes of unity in automation
<asac> told unity team to look
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> not that they accidentially enabled Mir :)
<lool> asac: yes, they are
<lool> asac: unity8 + unity-mir passed britney yesterday and are in saucy-release for the next build
<asac> ok goodie
<lool> please, can we hold off a bit on the build so that I get upstart-app-launch?
<asac> so in build 58
<asac> lool: sure
<asac> i think we wait on something else as well
<asac> Mirv: did everything get published?
<asac> Mirv: services is still outstanding
<lool> also do we still want to promote the current image?
<Mirv> asac: services waiting for packaging change ack from ogra (asked on #ubuntu-desktop), unity waiting for finishing current tick
<asac> Mirv: and indicators as well
<asac> ogra: ^^
<asac> you block services
<asac> lool: ^^
<asac> you can also approve as a core-dev
<ogra> Mirv, i dont see any actual packaging changes except the changelog
<asac> Mirv: which change?
<asac> ogra: its only the changelog
<asac> the rest is cut off
<asac> ogra: Mirv might be able to find the real merge/commit to look at
<ogra> Mirv, cant really judge the makefile changes out of context, the actual packaging bits are fine
<asac> makefile changes are not packaging changes
<ogra> (since it is only a changelog)
<asac> so...
<ogra> right
<asac> ogra: do you know where the debdiff is?
<ogra> thats what i mean
<asac> just +1 that :)
<Mirv> ogra: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132295/ debian/control additions
<psivaa> asac: so it's the systemsettly_after test is the failed one in the latest unity8
<Mirv> ogra: and here'd be libappindicator as well: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132378/
<ogra> oh, right
<ogra> i missed the three lines
<ogra> go ahead
<psivaa> the reason is that apport is working heavily to upload the two crashes
<asac> psivaa: sure. thats a crash
<asac> psivaa: can you retry another time?
<asac> or did it fail again this way?
<asac> psivaa: e.g. does the crash happen all the time now?
<psivaa> asac: no the second attempt is ongoing atm
<Mirv> services published, waiting for that libappindicator ^ for indicators
<asac> psivaa: ok good
<asac> psivaa: sorry. ensure you take off half monday at least :)
<asac> plars: wake up
<asac> :)
<psivaa> asac: i am officially off on monday too :)
<psivaa> no issues though
<asac> psivaa: then tuesday
<asac> now that i know i wont ping you :)
<psivaa> asac: that's alright i am fine with it :)
<asac> i need plars to train me and ogra and lool how to retry today
<Mirv> ogra: for me libappindicator changes look good, libxml2-utils and at-spi2-core are in main
<ogra> yeah
<lool> asac: +1
<psivaa> asac: the next unity8 also is identical to the previous one: systemsettle_after failed because of apport busy with the crash
 * lool tries to wrap his head around the upstart-app-launch changes
<ogra> make sure to unwrap before uploading !
<asac> anyone with a mako?
<Mirv> asac: o/
<asac> to confirm that we always see that crash?
<ogra> asac, so shouldnt we get an image out now and one this evening ?
<asac> Mirv: is publishing done?
<ogra> (builds not releases)
<Mirv> asac: no :) indicators blocking at ogra -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6132378/
<asac> ogra: ^^
<ogra> whats wrong with that ?
<ogra> upload away :)
<asac> ogra: he needs core-dev +1 on packaging changes
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> silly rule :P
<asac> Mirv: so can you try the latest unity8 etc. (e.g. what we just published) and run unitu8 autopilot
<Mirv> ogra: I take that as '+1' :)
<asac> and see if you get a crash?
<ogra> i actually trust sil and Mirv as much as i trust every other packager
<asac> ogra: i dont know... they are not core-dev yet :)
<ogra> Mirv, yes, it was one
<Mirv> asac: ok, I will update
<asac> thanks
<ogra> asac, yeah yeah ... details :P
<ogra> stamps on paper etc ...
<asac> wow
<asac> hard crash... machine shut down
<asac> not even reboot
<asac> x220
<asac> while typing on irc :)
<asac> lol
<ogra> dont buy that IBM crap :)
<ogra> arm netbooks are the fjutscha
<asac> Mirv: you think you can try all the latest published and run unity8 autopilot?
<asac> ogra: do you have mako with all the latest?
<asac> can you run unity8 autopilot and see if it realy crashes still?
<ogra> need to wipe/reflash ... takes abour 20min
<ogra> *about
<asac> ok
<asac> ogra: are you flashing 57?
<asac> maybe see ifrst if its usable at all... or crashing all the time
<ogra> flash is running
<asac> ogra: Mirv: everything is now either in proposed or saucy?
<jdstrand> asac: hey, did you see my comment from last night about apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu?
<asac> jdstrand: i saw you uploaded your stuff? :)
<asac> jdstrand: and that you tested.... thanks
<asac> ogra: is qtubuntu INARCHIVE now?
<jdstrand> asac: I did. my comment was about the landing pages. I added a testing comment to Ask and marked Plan as INARCHIVE. but it looks like there are strikethru's row colors, etc that I didn't know what to do
<ogra> should, let me check
<asac> jdstrand: on landing asks? dont do anything. i do that on my own
<asac> cross checking that we really have done everything people wanted
<jdstrand> s/strikethuru's /strikethrus, /
<asac> yeah landing asks ... dont bother except commenting :)
<jdstrand> asac: ok, I'll leave it all in your hands then. just wanted to make sure I did the right thing
<asac> i use strikethrough if its in image/archive ... and green once its in released image
<asac> jdstrand: you did. thanks!
<psivaa> asac: on maguro camera app tests failing for the 11th time (test_capture.TestCapture.test_shoot_button_disable) with 57
<psivaa> this is the test that is assumed not to be there
<Mirv> asac: yeah I'll try dist-upgrading to all of archive contents and then run autopilot
<ogra> asac, qrubuntu is in, ubuntu-touch-session not yet
<asac> Mirv: is it in archvie? otherwise you could dist-upgrade to proposed?
<asac> or wherever the stuff is
<asac> Mirv: thanks. once thats done, just call it a day/week :)
<asac> lol
<ogra> cjwatson, could you bump https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-session/0.70/+build/5035473 (if that helps at all)
<asac> ogra: why?
<asac> ogra: stuck?
<Mirv> asac: I think I'll need proposed since it'll take 1h or so for everything to get in
<ogra> asac, needs building since 1h
<asac> Mirv: right. just install stuff from proposed and saucy
<asac> that gives us a great picture of what will be the present in 1-2h
<ogra> it says "starting in 10min" but i stopped trusting that
<asac> psivaa: ok i think there is nothing to do on that. thanks
<cjwatson> ogra: won't make any difference, it's the only thing in the queue that isn't test rebuilds
<Mirv> updated the chart, reflecting that also indicators and services are in
<ogra> ok
<ogra> i feared that :)
<ogra> so lets hope for "in 10min"
<cjwatson> oh, wait, unity daily builds are ahead of it
<asac> ogra: building? wow :)
<cjwatson> so I've bumped it
<ogra> thanks, even if it might not help
<cjwatson> it did
<cjwatson> though only by eight minutes or so
<ogra> oh, right
<ogra> 35sec now
<ogra> :)
<cjwatson> ogra: (built)
<ogra> thx !
<thomi> fginther: build queue seems worryingly wrong, is something wrong?
<lool> asac: So I dont really want to go land tons of packages for next music iteration; just investigating whether we need to revert upstart-app-launch in archive or not
<asac> lool: revert?
<asac> lool: whats the problem?
<asac> cyphermox: hey... do you know how we can de-sprint the mir stuff? i dont know what was really done there
<lool> asac: there is no problem, but it was part of a bigger landing and ended up alone in the archive yesterday when we merged changelogs back
<lool> asac: so I confirm it can go in
<asac> lool: good
<asac> lets make a landing thing for it
<asac> lool: what was the content? a good three word summary :)
<asac> lool: is that in image? or inarchvie?
<lool> asac: it's in archive
<lool> asac: let me update the landing slots
<lool> I've updated only the asks on this stuff
<asac> lool: i made a plan entry
<asac> check it... just update and done
<cjwatson> thomi: build queue in Jenkins rather than LP?
<thomi> cjwatson: yes, sorry
<thomi> there's jobs in jenkins that say they've been waiting 5 hours
<thomi> not sure how accurate that is, but the queue certainly looks longer than usual to me
<asac> ogra: phable-tools 59 is not done, right?
<ogra> i dont think so (thats the version stuff ?)
<asac> is that a direct upload?
<ogra> nope
<asac> ok lets try robru for that if he gets up
<asac> put it in
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/phablet-tools/trunk has it
<Mirv> asac: ok I've done one run with -proposed enabled, all OK. I just don't think everything yet hit the proposed either. I'm now testing qtmultimedia again next.
<asac> Mirv: wait... qtmultimedia? where is that landing?
<Mirv> asac: also FYI I just added the last bits and subscribed ubuntu-release to the FFe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1227987
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227987 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Qtmultimedia-'touch'" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> asac: that's the 'high' risk item that the multimedia team is hoping to get which I've been helping with today
<lool> asac: sorry I added one too now, where's yours?
<asac> Mirv: they dont even have a FFe
<asac> ogra: ?
<Mirv> asac: it'd be manual upload of a new source that coexists with old qtmultimedia
<Mirv> asac: they have now that I created one
<lool> asac: mine is line 50
<ogra> asac, sergiusens took care of that one ... i think there is an FFe
<asac> Mirv: ok ... can you document exactly what is part of what you test etc.?
<asac> ogra: the bug is still new
<lool> asac: found and removed yours
<asac> lool: what?
<asac> what did you remove?
<asac> mine was fine
<asac> and had my documentation/comments in, no?
<Mirv> asac: yeah they're at http://pad.ubuntu.com/qtmultimedia-gstreamer , adding to the sheet as well
<asac> lool: can you hit the undo button one time?
<ogra> asac, running unity8 test on my freshly flashed mako doesnt leave a .crash file behind
<ogra> looks all good to me
<asac> lool: unless there was zero content in there, i would like to keep :)
<asac> ah its upstart-app-launh
<asac> lool: all good
<asac> lool: isnt that on image?
<ogra> Ran 21 tests in 339.880s
<ogra> OK
<ogra> Restoring shell
<ogra> unity8 start/running, process 4803
<asac> ogra: freshly baked?
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /var/crash/
<ogra> total 0
<ogra> freshly flashed
<asac> ogra: 57? or upgraded?
<ogra> saucy-proposed
<ogra> 57
<asac> so we have fixes in proposed
<asac> ?
<asac> oh wait
<asac> thats odd
<ogra> phablet-test-run -n -p unity8-autopilot unity8
<ogra> thats what i ran
<ogra> right after flash
<ogra> (and making it writable)
<asac> ogra: can you enable dail-build
<asac> install unity8-autopilot
<asac> and try one more time?
<asac> i suspect it really regressed in our next image
<asac> and our qa dashboard is really buggy
<ogra> does utah pull from daily-build ?
<asac> ogra: hmm. it pulls from archive
<asac> ogra: but we already have stuff in archvie
<ogra> right
<sergiusens> asac, Mirv ogra I don't think we want to land it yet, implementation/testing is in progress
<asac> ogra: just run apt-get update
<asac> ogra: without enabling it
<asac> and apt-get install...
<ogra> yeah, in 1h or so ... once bzip2 is done :P
<asac> sergiusens: right. i dont think qtmultimedia will come this week. we landed qtubuntu. so finish your stuff in a quiet moment and we land it on monday
<sergiusens> asac, Mirv ogra that said, jhodap and myself will test extensively
<asac> take your time and prep it nicely
<asac> rather than rushing it in today
<asac> is my feel at least
<lool> asac: there was zero content on your line, mine has slightly more details
<ogra> well, the stuff is pretty well tested ... every day
<asac> ogra: does it take 1h?
<ogra> but there seems to be a lot paperwork missing
<asac> lool: sure its fine. was just scared :)
<asac> ok
<lool> asac: I did undo, it has nothing
<ogra> asac, indeed not :)
<asac> well. then finish everything and land it on monday
<lool> asac: removing it again
<asac> you can at least test against qtubuntu
<asac> lool: thx
<ogra> asac, fyi http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132571/
<Mirv> sergiusens: aha, so you're not trying to get it in today? I thought this's quite a schedule, but that explains it if you're not even thinking of getting it in before the beta freeze
<asac> ogra: yeah try that
<asac> and see if it crashes
<asac> i am sure it does then
<ogra> running
<ogra> oot@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /var/crash/
<ogra> total 1340
<ogra> ---------- 1 phablet whoopsie 1371234 Sep 20 13:01 _usr_lib_arm-linux-gnueabihf_unity-scope-home_unity-scope-home.32011.crash
<asac> nice
<asac> ok
<asac> so we can go ahead with the image as the image itself doesnt seem to have it
<ogra> still running
<asac> and the camera app is now fixed so i am fine with waiting
<asac> right
<asac> unity8 will also crash ... boomja
<ogra> oh, and we have a new unity8 inarchive
<ogra> iirc
<asac> right
<asac> thats the point
<ogra> ok
<ogra> yeah. lets release 57
<asac> hence we kind of see results by now in dashboard that reflect what would happen on 58
<asac> right
<asac> wait one second
<asac> i wanted to tell jfunk about it
<asac> thostr_: ok so build 57 will go out as the regression seem to have happened in the latest we landed today. so next build is blocked
<sergiusens> Mirv, I can get it in, but it would require bug fixes
<thostr_> asac: ok. still investigating the crash... right now it doesn't seem to be in home-scope...
<robert_ancell> what's with the 8+hr jobs blocking up s-jenkins?
<asac> thostr_: you need to apt-get update; apt-get install unity8-autopilot to get the problem
<asac> thostr_: dont do a dist-upgrade :)
<asac> well that should also work, but... :()
<Mirv> asac: do you think sergiusens should aim to get the alternative qtmultimedia package in today and bug fixes later, or try to get it in after final beta freeze?
<Mirv> the one good thing I see in that package is that at least it's a separate source that does not directly mess up anything else simply by existing
<Mirv> asac: sergiusens: if yes, you should contact a release team member directly about that FFe
<asac> i personally believe they should finish stuff
<asac> and land it on monday
<asac> Mirv: so you have tested it etc.?
<cyphermox> asac: yeah, I can remove that config
<asac> thostr_: so the changes you get after update are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132571/
<cyphermox> asac: in reality though, it's all that really has to be done to de-sprint mir
<asac> thostr_: ogra got the crash after, but not before that upgrade
<asac> thostr_: so its somewhere in those packages
<asac> cyphermox: how long will you be around?
<sergiusens> asac, as it is now, it won't land in touch
<sergiusens> asac, just exist in the archives
<Mirv> asac: since it involves updating other packages, I'd take sergiusens/jhodapp's word instead on whether it has been tested. I've tested the packages integrity / dist-upgrade / diversions work, and I've it now on my device (but it seems I'm lacking something as it doesn't work)
<asac> sergiusens: so get the FFe
<asac> and come back
<asac> maybe we are still in :)
<asac> i personally try to get out earlier today
<asac> but who knows what explodes still :)
<Mirv> sergiusens: 1. get approval https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1227987 from release team member 2. get someone to upload the source
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227987 in Ubuntu "[FFe] Qtmultimedia-'touch'" [Undecided,New]
<Mirv> or if not getting an approval, then no upload obviously
<thostr_> asac: interesting, because that doesn't include home-scope, so something else misbehaves...
<sergiusens> Mirv, ok, I need to sync with jim after a couple of tests and I might get back on here soon
<thostr_> asac: and home-scope just surfaces the issue
<asac> thostr_: right its sideeffect of your peers. if you had tests i could have protected you :)
<asac> lol
<asac> thostr_: so i dont know... its in unity sokewhere
<asac> mzanetti also has a unity8 crash in the same run
<asac> so...
<asac> fight with him :)
<fginther> morning
<fginther> thomi, looking
<asac> thostr_: he might say he uncovered a bug on your side as well
<ogra> how about i upgrade to the inarchive version of unity8 and try again :)
<asac> ogra: right
<thomi> fginther: cheers
<asac> maybe its all gone if you dist-upgrade everything
<ogra> uhm
<ogra> unity8 is already the newest version.
<ogra> but
<ogra> The following packages will be upgraded:
<ogra>   libunity-mir1
 * ogra upgrades that
<cyphermox> asac: I just started my day
<Mirv> asac: ok, now finally that unity stack was published
<plars> asac: hi
<asac> ogra: right. sounds like could be a reason :)
<asac> plars: hi. i think we have sorted things for 57
<ogra> well, no crash file yet
<ogra> lets see
<plars> asac: I was up quite late thinking that almost everything had been retried except camera (which is a known race and the test needs to be removed)
<plars> asac: what is missing?
<asac> plars: yeah we gave up on camera... failed 11 times. omer has now a fix and hence we will just ignore it for this build as it doesnt affect dogfoodability
<plars> asac: also unity - which was retried many times but I logged a bug on that - legit failure with a crash file
<asac> plars: unity8 was crashing in unity8 tests all the time, didnt produce test failyres, but settle failed always
<asac> plars: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1228097
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228097 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 and home scope crashes in automation in build 57" [Critical,New]
<asac> right... i have folks on it
<asac> plars: it seems to be not reproducible with the 57 build bits... seems that our testing pulls in new stuff from archive on top
<asac> plars: is that correct? do we run an apt-get update first?
<plars> asac: I was also seeing a test failure along with the crash file last night and had already opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1227967
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1227967 in Unity 8 "shell.tests.test_notifications.InteractiveNotificationBase.test_sd_incoming_call autopilot failure" [Undecided,New]
<plars> asac: I don't think we update, let me check
<asac> plars: today we got runs with that
<asac> plars: i think you had a ppa enabled ... u usually apt-get update after that
<asac> at least in the past
<ogra> well, you actually want to
<asac> not if i want to test image 57
<ogra> else you might face 404 errors for outdated links
<asac> i dont want a half 58 tested
<asac> right. thats a general problem
<asac> not saying that its possible ... but i dont want it for sure :)
<plars> asac: oh, there's actually a testcase that does it
<asac> ogra: so you say all pass?
<ogra> then you need to make an archive stapshot during image build :)
<asac> plars: apt-get update? heheh. yeah
<asac> the default
<asac> nice
<plars> asac: it's one of those default ones
<ogra> still running
<plars> yes
<asac> catch
<ogra> bah
<asac> ok ... well at least its a good enough story to punch out 57 and block 58
<ogra> different crash
<asac> ogra: right. but thats 58 :)
<plars> asac: I can just remove that test if it's causing issues
<ogra> root@ubuntu-phablet:/# ls -l /var/crash/
<ogra> total 3744
<ogra> -rw-r----- 1 phablet whoopsie 3831637 Sep 20 13:22 _usr_bin_unity-scope-loader.32011.crash
<asac> so that one is now blocked :/
<asac> thostr_: ^^
<plars> asac: it could be that when the utah stuff gets installed, it also updates though - that's the only ppa we should be using
<thostr_> asac: we didn't change that for ages
<asac> thostr_: right. its probably unity8 doing that to you
<plars> asac: I'm planning to look and see if we can actually remove that today though - I am not 100% certain but I don't think we actually need utah on the device anymore
<ogra> Ran 24 tests in 399.303s
<ogra> OK
<ogra> Restoring shell
<ogra> the tests finish fine
<asac> thostr_: its however your problem because you crash. i also told unity8 team to look; so please work together
<ogra> just leave that crash file behind
<asac> right
<asac> but we didnt see crashes before
<ogra> we didnt look
<ogra> at least i never checked
<kgunn> fginther: ping
<asac> ogra: i looked
<ogra> did you ?
<asac> ogra: we see crash counts on the dashboard
<ogra> k
<fginther> kgunn, hello
<kgunn> fginther: hey...i've been hawking this one...https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/dpms-with-gbm-and-android/+merge/186140
<asac> well not when testing the 57 build locally
<ogra> right
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4340/
<kgunn> fginther: and i put "needs review" for jenkins on it early in the evening yesterday...
<asac> http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4335/
<asac> before we had mediascanner every day
<kgunn> and it still hasn't been visited by jenkins
<asac> so its always 1
<kgunn> fginther: any ideas?
<thostr_> what's broken with the autotests Tests running...
<thostr_> __pthread_gettid -2
<ogra> thats just an info message iirc
<fginther> kgunn, should it just be top approved? Jenkins tested that latest revision that was pushed, it won't automatically retriggered a rebuild unless it's reapproved. If you just want another test run, I can trigger that
<thostr_> ogra: where does the output of autopilot go?
<kgunn> fginther: if you can trigger that'd be great ....(i had thot i could hit "request another review" assign to ps-jenkins for "continuous-integration")
<ogra> thostr_, /dev/null i think, unless you specify a log
<ogra> see the phablet-test-run options
<fginther> kgunn, is this MP ready to merge? (I just want to be clear on what is needed)
<thomi> fginther: any info about the jenkins queue? My developers are asking me about it
<lool> so I've lost unity-lens-applications somewhere
<robert_ancell> fginther, I'm seeing a bunch of 8+hr jobs sitting there blocking things up
<fginther> thomi, it should be going down now
<thomi> fginther: OK, thanks
<lool> line 30: I don't know what happened, I thought this was in the archive when we kicked the build yesterday
<lool> but it wasn't
<kgunn> fginther: yes
<lool> ogra, asac : ^
<fginther> kgunn, thanks
<lool> So I've reverted status to INARCHIVE
<kgunn> fginther: no...thank you!
<mhr3> ogra, you had the scope-loader crash?
<mhr3> can you get symbolic stacktrace from it?
<ogra> mhr3, well, i have a file for it in /var/crash ... does that help ;)
<mhr3> ogra, sure install apport-retrace
<rvr> Hell·o
<rvr> fginther: This is Victor
<fginther> rvr, hey
<mhr3> ogra, and then apport-retrace -g [crash_file]
<fginther> retoaded, can you check on this slave node for rvr? http://10.97.254.2:8080/computer/ps-webapps-raring-desktop-i386/?
<lool> anyone mind if I update the spreadsheet for all the DONE stuff now that we've promoted an image?
<fginther> retoaded, it's disconnected and I have no login there
<asac> lool: yes go ahead
<asac> lool: all INIMAGE are DONE
<mhr3> ogra, and then i might want you install ddebs :)
<asac> ogra: lool: are we happy to spin a new image? maybe good to see whats going on with crashes there
<asac> not sure what is still in proppopsed
<asac> let me check
<asac> ogra: did we do the seed change for the app lense now?
<asac> i guess we did
<ogra> asac, which one ?
<asac> ogra: the one that you didnt do yesterday because it bricked the phone :)
<asac> ogra: lightdnm will be in build 58?
<lool> ogra: I've updated most entries, but a couple I wsn't sure on
<lool> asac: Actually would like to get webapps stuff in if I can
<lool> if that's ok
<lool> click renames and fixed unity-webapps-qml
<lool> w/win 77
<asac> lool: i dont know what the webapps landing involves
<asac> lool: just saw the ask and it still was "waiting for code"
<asac> can we update that first?
<asac> lool: thats ask row 20
<asac> lool: if you can get rid of that entry somehow i would be super happy. i dont understand what is wanted there :)
<lool> yeah
<asac> get rid -> get it done somehow
<asac> :)
<lool> asac: I was expecting we'd have folks up today to land it, but it's going to be a bit still, so let's defer to monday, or to after this image build
<lool> asac: I know what is needed
<asac> lool: so i am not sure
<lool> but we want sergiusens I think
<asac> lool: once you feel you have a stack ready
<asac> you can ask cypher and robru to publish
<lool> asac: it's not a stack
<lool> asac: it's preinstalled .clicks
<asac> that one?
<lool> hold on
<asac> i dont want that i think. i feel we have no testing story yet
<lool> yes, line 20 is renamed .clicks
<asac> i was about to talk to sergiusens and doanac and fginther today abuot what needs to happen
<lool> asac: yeah so as I said this morning: we need a smoke test to know whether the webapp still works, and we need sergio to update the list of preinstalled .clicks that are cached + go in image
<asac> lool: do we have smoke tests for webapps?
<asac> if we currently have no tests, i dont mind moving them to click
<asac> i cant protect folks that have no tests :)
<sergiusens> asac, I'm testing dbarth's packages and found issues... so they need to be fixed first
<asac> lool: i just dont want to move the core apps to click that have tests before sorting whats needed there
<asac> sergiusens: right. can we fold that until next week then?
<lool> asac: they are *already* clicks
<lool> asac: the name of the click just changes
<sergiusens> asac, I don't think they need to go to the landing page as they go into the click store
<asac> i feel its not ready and whwnever i stare at the landing ask i feel that its more confusing :)
<asac> sergiusens: well, the change of our seed or whatever that changes the image to use those
<ogra> asac, yes, the session changes are in the archive ... sorry, ondra keeps me busy with porting questions today
<asac> sergiusens: needs to go in the landing
<lool> asac: it can be next week
<sergiusens> asac, no, no seed change is required
<asac> sergiusens: the rest i dont care abgout... right
<lool> asac: it's an image config change
<asac> sergiusens: byut we will start pulling it from the other location
<asac> sergiusens: whatever makes that switch needs to go through the landing page
<ogra> asac, and unity-lens-video-remote isnt seeded yet ... should i quickly ?
<sergiusens> asac, yeah, instead of net.launchpad from com.ubuntu.
<lool> sergiusens: I also think this should go through landing page, it's in the image
<asac> sergiusens: anyway. we must have a call on this whole topic anyway. lets do it in 5 minutes
<asac> doanac: are you avail?
<sergiusens> asac, that change goes here btw http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<lool> asac: ok, I can give you the whole story on the webapps stuff
<lool> sergiusens: how does one update it?  vi?  :-)
<asac> lool: i want to talk about click testing :)... but ok
<ogra> asac, lool, see line 72 on landing asks ...
<asac> we can also do that quick
<lool> ogra: yeah these are exactly the ones I wanted to land
<ogra> if you dont mind i'll add that to the seeds as well
<asac> plars: would you mind if i highjack our 1-on-1 slot for discussing testing of click and webapps?
<lool> ogra: but people have not been fast enough to prepare
<lool> ogra: I'd like us to add the cordova testsuite while adding cordova
<sergiusens> lool, it's in code today, needs to move to the cdimage team
<plars> asac: sure, sounds good
<asac> plars: you can attend if you want, but if you are busy on SRU or something do that i guess
<lool> ogra: so for these we would need to wait more
<plars> asac: we can start now if you want?
<plars> asac: same hangout link?
<ogra> lool, feel free to update the seeds if you want, just let me add the video remote lens quuickly
<asac> sure one sec.
<lool> sergiusens: ok
<asac> 2 minutes
<asac> then i am there
<asac> doanac: sergiusens: you get the link from plars
<sergiusens> ok
<ogra> lool, seeds are all yours
<lool> thanks
<lool> updated
<lool> rebuilding meta now
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> thats even on my desktop painfully slow
<rfowler> fginther: would you like to have ps-webapps-raring-desktop-i386 restarted?
<fginther> rfowler, yes please, rvr ^
<rvr> rfowler: Yeah
<lool> hmm who added line 72 in asks?
<rfowler> fginther: rvr: it's back up
<lool> seems to duplicate line 67
<fginther> any jenkins experts here? If I have multiple executors running a job, why is can't build N finish before build N-1 does?
<ogra> lool, pat
<ogra> lool, i asked hime to ... he just pinged me about "seed changes" i didnt know it was cordova
<ogra> lool, feel free to delete one of them, i find the package list clearer :)
<ogra> mhr3, sorry, took a while
<ogra> mhr3, ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump DistroRelease Package ExecutablePath
<cjohnston> fginther: could you take a look at http://pad.lv/c/~cjohnston/helipad/ci-django-15-urls and http://pad.lv/c/~cjohnston/helipad/graphics-1-5-urls when you get a chance please.
<mhr3> ogra, hmm, odd, can you just put a "Package: libunity9" into the crash file and try again?
<ogra> mhr3, ok, i'm in gdb
<fginther> cjohnston, yes
<cjohnston> thanks fginther
<mhr3> ogra, eh, right, do `apport-retrace -s ....crash` instead
<mhr3> tat will just print the trace
<mhr3> that*
<ogra> haha
<mhr3> and just pastebin that
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132874/
<mhr3> ogra, ok, not enough, install libglib2.0-0-dbg and once again
<mhr3> ogra, is this the scope-loader crash, or the scope-home?
<ogra> mhr3, loader
<ogra> i dont have the crash file from the home crash anymore
<mhr3> it looks too similar to the scope-home one
<ogra> i discovered it durign flashing ... right before the phone rebooted automatically
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6132891/
<ogra> voila
<lool> ogra: holding on the meta upload just some more minutes in case I need to revert cordova
<ogra> ok
<mhr3> pstolowski, fwiw the home-scope crash in https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-touch_ro-mako-smoke-unity8-autopilot/103/artifact/clientlogs/ is lp:1199715
<mhr3> ogra, that's the same exact trace as for scope-home
<ogra> great
<ogra> so its only one bug :)
<mhr3> hmm, i thought that ETOOMANYOPENFILES is per process
<mhr3> is that per system?
<ogra> shouldnt
<ogra> is apport restricting you perhaps ?
<ogra> (just a thought)
<cjwatson> There is a system limit as well
<mhr3> ogra, one more thing, `grep Cmdline [crashfile]`?
<cjwatson> open() returns ENFILE if you hit it
<ogra> ProcCmdline: /usr/bin/unity-scope-loader applications/applications.scope applications/scopes.scope commands.scope applications/runningapps.scope
<cjwatson> which is indeed "Too many open files"
<lool> could someone check "file /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstvideo-1.0.so.0.104.0" in latest image?
<lool> sorry file /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstvideo-1.0.so.0
<lool> I get /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libgstvideo-1.0.so.0: broken symbolic link to `libgstvideo-1.0.so.0.104.0'
<cjwatson> Oh wait
<cjwatson> Sorry, ENFILE is "Too many open files in system", EMFILE is "Too many open files"
<cjwatson> So this is indeed a per-process limit not a system one
<plars> asac: I had two more quick questions for you
<plars> asac: but you left as soon as I tried to ask... I see what you did there :)
<plars> asac: 1. do we still need to have image test runs on the cdimage touch images? There are some changes we'd like to make to our scripts that would clean things up a lot, and let us support alternate channels and things like that (for custom work, etc) which would be made much nicer if we can assume everything comes through channels and is like touch-ro, rather than cdimage
<asac> plars: i think we dont need the old support anymore
<plars> asac: 2. we talked about killing the apt-get update test earlier. I can kill it, but we also do an update when utah-client gets installed on the device. I think that can be killed too, but I need to double check. Do we need to kill it? how big of a priority is this? I don't know the backstory on why this came up today.
<lool> I'm running cordova
<lool> and then unity-webapps-qml
<plars> lool: I don't see a unity-webapps-qml-autopilot, am I just missing it?
<asac> plars: so i think we should send a mail
<asac> to ubuntu-phone telling them that we will abandon those images in testing
<asac> because we saw same results and our new default is the RO image
<asac> and give them a few days time to complain etc.
<asac> is abandoning them like next wednesday ok?
<asac> plars: i think this problem goes away for click tests
<ogra> asac, abandon ?
<lool> ogra: so giving up on cordova -- got a test failure
<asac> plars: thats 2.
<ogra> asac, then you abandon all porters
<lool> ogra: unseeded, rebuilding meta now
<asac> ogra: we dont abandon the porters
<ogra> thats pretty evil
<asac> ogra: we have the images
<asac> they are tested
<ogra> lool, ok
<asac> ogra: anyway... raise your concerns on the mailthread
<asac> lets collecte all and see
<asac> maybe we need to do something less extreme :()
<asac> plars: ^^
<ogra> asac, yeah, abandon sounds really bad
<asac> send a mail for 1. telling them that we would abandon them next wednesday if there are no concerns
<ogra> :)
<lool> plars: unity-webapps-qml-autopilot is there for me
<lool> plars: I mean, I have to install it
<ogra> we move our testing focus to new endeavors :)
<asac> plars: make clear that we are not abandoning the production of those, just the dashboard testing
<asac> because they are part of our RO image and hence tested
<lool> plars: it's in saucy/universe
<plars> asac: we can work around it I'm sure, it is just harder to support from our side, and uses time/devices on images that we don't actively obsess over in the way we do for touch-ro, because we don't release those anymore
<asac> plars: i know. but lets try to get rid of them and see
<asac> i am sure it will be good
<plars> asac: ok, I'll send an email out.. they can draw horns on me :)
<asac> just want to hear concerns that i didnt hear yet
<pstolowski> ERROR: report file does not contain one of the required fields: CoreDump DistroRelease Package ExecutablePath
<pstolowski> ah, wrong window
<lool> ogra: meta uploaded
<fginther> cjohnston, do you have the django-15 url change running anywhere?
<asac> ogra: did we start a new build?
<ogra> yay
<asac> ok
<ogra> asac, not yet
<asac> ogra: what are we waiting for?
<lool> ok, good with the webapps-qml thing
<asac> ogra: are we pushing something ?
<ogra> asac, for the upload that lool just did ... seed change for video-remote lens
<asac> how long?
<lool> it's done
<lool> but it needs publisheretc.
<asac> in archive?
<cjohnston> fginther: http://162.213.34.2:8080/
<asac> sure... so how long?
<lool> in proposed
<asac> :)
<ogra> 30min or a bit more i'd say
<lool> asac, ogra: I'd like to copy unity-webapps-qml over
<ogra> meta is usually quite fast
<lool> but I dont see it in cupstream2distro ppaoutput
<lool> can someone publish it?
<lool> also music-app isn't bult
<lool> do we operate the autolanding of coreapps?
<lool> Mirv: around?
<asac> lool: no... its late for him
<cjwatson> asac: "self-service" => "cjwatson should upload once happy that it passes tests"?
<rvr> rfowler: Machine is back, thanks
<asac> lool: if its rerunning stacks robru can help
<lool> plars: modulo https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1228196 I can run unity-webapps-qml
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228196 in unity-webapps-qml (Ubuntu) "autopilot tests miss dependencies" [Undecided,New]
<lool> robru: Can you help land unity-webapps-qml from PPA to archive?
<asac> cjwatson: right. we have stopped the presses because of unity crashes though, but i fyou dont see regressions go for it
<asac> cjwatson: maybe check /var/crash after
<cjwatson> right
<asac> unity slipped through because it crashed without breaking tests :/
<lool> oh it was copied
<lool> robru: nevermind
<lool> asac: it's there already
<lool> robru: Can you please help publishing music-app though?
<lool> robru: coreapps PPA
<asac> lool: so we can make an image now to confirm that the crash is reawlly still there?
<asac> i want to go to weekend soonish :)
<asac> dont really feel we will get another image out today
<lool> asac: well, a) need for meta to be in   b) would be nice to get fixed music-app
<asac> sure. you can wait as long as you want
<asac> and kick an image
<lool> asac: right, I also dont think we will have tests finished etc. tonight
<asac> i dont expect this to go out anyway before weekend
<lool> ack
<asac> yeah. just ensure that whatever is in, we get pressed
<asac> so we see monday morning how bad it is :)
 * asac still hopes for unity team coming along
<lool> it will be better once we have didier and seb back too
<lool> will help with processing things mid UTC
<lool> ogra: can I mark qtubuntu as INARCHIVE
<plars> lool: I see only one test run for it?
<asac> so guys... i will be checking out soon. feel free to put careful love in the image
<asac> just keep the landing plan to capture every landing we did
<asac> at best backed up with a landing ask
<asac> and dont make the image worse :)
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Tree is "ask for landing" | Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Known issues: - | Vanguard: - (http://goo.gl/dsQJaX) | Sheriff: - (http://pad.lv/~canonical-ci-sheriffs)
<asac> then when happy kick off an image
<plars> lool: that doesnt' seem right
<ogra> lool, didnt i do that ?
<asac> lool: so at best dont punt so much in though
<asac> we dont want to continue happily landing while unity is dying
<asac> just super careful updates
<asac> all the big stuff not please
<ogra> asac, but we do one more today
<ogra> asac, how about cronned builds on the weekend ?
<ogra> should i enable them
<lool> plars: how so?
<plars> lool:  autopilot list unity_webapps_qml tells me there are 14 tests, but if I try to run unity_webapps_qml I only see that it ran 1
<plars> 15:16:14.818 ERROR __init__:63 - Unity doesn't appear to be running, exiting.
<plars> oh
<plars> with -v it gives me that, but still exits with "OK"
<lool> asac: I dont think I'm landing anything else today  :-)
<lool> only intend to a) talk to ted about monday's landings
<lool> and b) talk to sergio about qtmultimedia packaging for monday's landings as well
<lool> what I'm expecting out of the image: unity-lens-applications, unity-webapps-qml, upstart-app-launch singleton in .desktop file
<lool> ogra: it said MANUAL/INARCHIVE, but I think it's back to auto  :-)
<lool> ogra: updated to INARCHIVE
<lool> plars: indeed
<ogra> lool, hah
<plars> does unity need to be restarted for these? like the unity tests do?
<plars> lool: who's a good contact for these tests?
<lool> plars: I ping dbarth as the requestor of the landing, vrruiz is apparently QA for these packages, and I also file bugs  :-)
<plars> lool: right, just trying to see if there's something I can do today... if I just need to work around the python-gobject thing, I can do that for now
<lool> plars: I think it's good if we start with that
<lool> plars: then in theory they can fix their package
<lool> plars: to play it dumb: I've installed it, it ran one test with a simple workaround
<lool> that's better than no test
<lool> and they can fight the other tests being missing, and then perhaps not passing -- if they pass, all fine
<plars> lool: I don't think it is better - the test seems to be reporting that it passed, but erroring out because it can't find unity
<lool> plars: could you report this one?
<lool> plars: I'll rerun it here in the mean time
<plars> lool: I could - but it would be reported as a pass even though it's clearly failing
<plars> that's a bit misleading
<lool> plars: I mean report it as a bug in Launchpad  :-)
<plars> lool: oh yes, certainly :)
<plars> lool: I misunderstood
<lool> GRRRRRRR
<lool> unity focus issue and I close a browser window with many tabs open
<lool> chromium is helpful in offering to reopen all of them in a single click form the recently closed list though
<plars> lool: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-webapps-qml/+bug/1228208 if you are interested
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228208 in unity-webapps-qml (Ubuntu) "autopilot tests for unity-webapps-qml fail to run completely" [Undecided,New]
<lool> thanks!
<ogra> lool, ubuntu-touch-session made it through proposed ... still waiting for publisher
<ogra> lool, do you have anything else to wait for ?
<lool> ogra: I wish music-app, but I guess it can miss the slot
<lool> can't manage to trigger a merge
<lool> + build
<ogra> where does that stand ?
<ogra> ah
<lool> ogra: can't find someone to publish in bzr, cant find someone to publish in ppa
<ogra> ah, bad
<thomi> fginther: the autopilot trunk builds have made their way into the ubuntu unity next PPA, which is causing issues for people with that PPA added. Is that something you guys are able to sort out?
<thomi> to clarify, lp:autopilot (in fact the trunks for the entire autopilot projects) shouldn't land in any PPAs that people might add, unless they're running T
<fginther> thomi, that's my understanding as well. We do dput it into ppa:autopilot/ppa as the 'saucy backport'
<thomi> fginther:  that's fine
<thomi> fginther: in fact, that's probably a good thing
<thomi> fginther: but it's in the next PPA as well, so I guess something is misconfigured somewhere
<thomi> are you able to delete those packages and fix the config please?
<fginther> thomi, do you know who is having problems, would help to track down the issue
<thomi> fginther: it's macslow
<thomi> fginther: in #ubuntu-unity
<MacSlow> Greetings...
<MacSlow> There's an issue with the unity-next PPA and the versions of autopilot packages in it, which currently makes running any ap-test fail and thus blocks me
<MacSlow> this is what my autopilot-related packages version look like... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133208
<MacSlow> and this the error I run into, no matter what unity8 ap-test I try ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133175
<MacSlow> Any estimate on when/how fast this can be fixed?
<MacSlow> Thanks in advance!
<fginther> MacSlow, do you have a need to use ubuntu-unity/next? That's where the t-series packages are supposed to be
<fginther> MacSlow, thomi, AIUI the autopilot 1.4 packages are supposed to be in the ubuntu-unity/next ppa
<thomi> fginther: ahhhhh, ok
<thomi> MacSlow: so the solution might be for you to ppa-purge that PPA
<MacSlow> fginther, thomi: I don't know if anything breaks if I move away from taht....
<MacSlow> but I can try and see
<fginther> MacSlow, the only thing that's being dput there right now are the autopilot packages. Everything else is left over from the transition from raring to saucy
<MacSlow> sounds like I should be save with removing it then
<fginther> MacSlow, yes. I believe so
<thomi> fginther: but it seems like not all the 1.4 packages have been built
<thomi> fginther: specifically, the autopilot-qt packages
<fginther> thomi, hmm, I'll follow up on that
<thomi> cheers
<ogra> lool, meta is in, did anything change wrt music app ?
<ogra> lool, else i think i should trigger a build now
<kgunn> fginther: so...that mp is still sitting with no jenkins love for 2hrs now
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/dpms-with-gbm-and-android/+merge/186140
<asac> ogra: did lightdm things land?
<asac> will you kick off an image with that before leaving?
<lool> ogra: music-app wasn't merged
<lool> ogra: mhall just came up though
<lool> and bzr did get some updates
<lool> ogra: but if you want to launch the build, go for it
<lool> ogra: if you want to give mhall a chance to fix it, he might reply in #ubuntu-touch
<lool> if he cant, it wont happen
<ogra> i'll watch it
<fginther> kgunn, it's building as we speak
<kgunn> cool fginther
<doanac> balloons: i just sent you a fairly detailed email. let me know if you want to talk after you've had time to read it
<asac> lool: ok cool
<asac> ogra: what else are you landing? when will you kick?
<ogra> asac, well, i wanted to give lool a chance
<asac> ogra: lool is not landing anything else he said
<ogra> asac, everything is in except a music app  fix that lool would like to see
<ogra> and it seemed that mhall could possibly help ...
<ogra> so i wanted to give them a chance and wait a little until there is possibly an ETA
<ogra> else i'm ready to kick
<asac> ogra: go ahead... the day is not that long
<asac> and i want to go to weekend after seeing that automation has picked it up for testing :)
 * fginther leaves for a kid pickup. biab
<ogra> asac, ok
<asac> ogra: just update the landing spreadsheet etc.
<lool> ogra: mhall approved the mp too, but didn't help apparently since it's still not merged
<lool> so no idea who can fix it, just ignore this
<ogra> i bet it will magically merge in 8h :P
<lool> too bad that such a simple fix that was easy to get done and reviewed for such an annoying issue can't be easily included... grmpf
<ogra> asac, building (in case you didnt see it in -touch)
<asac> lool: the reason is that it takes ages until new stuff comes in from the time you find them :)
<asac> so fixing that will make everyeon happier
<lool> asac: yeah, that's my conclusion too
<lool> also, power is way too dispersed; more people should have more power across the board
<asac> its not the landing process though :)
<lool> not the spreadsheet one
<asac> we can talk about it later
<asac> i feel its not about power
<asac> its about unity8 being busted
<lool> lol
<asac> and hence we cannot move on as much as we want
<lool> that's something else
<lool> but this week, I saw how hard it is to catch the right person for the right type of action
<asac> lool: right now everything is working. we need to understand what rules etc we have to widen the power etc.
<asac> lool: of course. its an issue
<lool> upstream merger, daily landing, archive admin, core dev, upstream committer, tester.....
<lool> jenkins admins
<asac> lool: write those down. we will fix stuff
<asac> next week!
<asac> highest priority
<asac> ok guys... was an amazing week. i am all happy, but also exhausted, so i am tuning out. you also take time and clear your mind.
<asac> have a good one
<lool> asac: good week end
<MacSlow> fginther, thomi: the ap-package issue is resolved now... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6133452 and the notification-ap test run/pass again
<thomi> MacSlow: awesome
<MacSlow> thomi, well I still have my share of "fun" with more snap-decisions ap-testing... which has it's very own set of problems
<MacSlow> thomi, a test needs to export something via DBus while it's running... and somehow that doesn't seem to work as the "over DBus exported UI-description" isn't picked up or shown...
<MacSlow> and I don't really know why that's the case...
<ogra> lool, asac, cdimage is done
<lool> cool
<thomi> MacSlow: yeah, I still think we're doing those tests in a very odd fashion... we're kind of bending AP to do something it's not designed for
<MacSlow> thomi, that's just fine as I'm doing things with the notifications they were not designed for :)
<MacSlow> I give up for today... eod anyway
* asac changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Tree is "ask for landing" | image 58++ blocked by unity crash lp:1228097 | Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Known issues: - | Vanguard: - (http://goo.gl/dsQJaX) | Sheriff: - (http://pad.lv/~canonical-ci-sheriffs)
<thomi> heh
<MacSlow> thomi, fginther: thanks again for the help with the package-issue!
<jdstrand> I have a no-risk fix for bug #1228236
<ubot5> bug 1228236 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu Saucy) "webbrowser-app re-execs itself which breaks webapps under application confinement" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1228236
<jdstrand> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133534/
<jdstrand> this is unrelated to yesterdays upload. the fix adds an apparmor rule to the ubuntu-webapp template so webapps can work when launched under upstart (ie, when mir is running)
<jdstrand> right now, they fail to start. with the fix, they start
<jdstrand> this is not a code change, but a data file change
<jdstrand> may I upload?
<jdstrand> I'm invoking the lool statement "So for minor bug fixes, it's enough to ping
<jdstrand> the CI/landing taskforce"
<kgunn> fginther: so, we're still seeing strange ci failures....we think it may be good if we can iterate 3 or more times on this mp
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/try-changing-test-timeout/+merge/186525
<kgunn> in order to help the rest of our mp's land...is there a way to potentially fast track that (e.g. get 3 guranteed back to back builds/test runs)
<kgunn> thomi: alan_g racarr ^
<kgunn> ricmm: cause you were curious ^
<lool> jdstrand: ok, please upload
<jdstrand> \o/
<jdstrand> lool: that will from now on be known as "the lool clause" (at least in my head ;)
<lool> asac: is your INARCHIVE? on the wrong line?
<lool> jdstrand: :-)
<lool> jdstrand: added to landing spreadsheet just for others to be aware that it's landing
<cjwatson> click 0.4.7 uploaded
<jdstrand> lool: thanks
<cjwatson> phew.  -> dinner
<lool> cjwatson: bon appétit
<jdstrand> lool: while I have you, I have another trivial fix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133587/
<jdstrand> whoops
<jdstrand> wrong url
<jdstrand> lool: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133591/
<ogra> lool, could you take a look at  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/session-manager-touch/trunk/revision/105 ... i'd like to upload that to enable all features of the new session stuff
<ogra> (just moves a config around)
<jdstrand> lool: oh, let me update that. 0.99 is already in the archive
<fginther> kgunn, so, you just want the same MP re-run 3 times as is?
<fginther> kgunn, if so, that's easy enough
<kgunn> fginther: exactly - we are hoping that will take care of the ci failures, then hopefully unblock the rest
<kgunn> and maybe not easy...but you could disable arm/i386 just to speed it up
<kgunn> fginther: ^
<kgunn> fginther: the amd64 is the reliably unexpected "can't find server"
<fginther> kgunn, sure I can remove the other builds, just be aware that if you approve anything during this time period, it will only test on amd64 (and merge if it passes)
<kgunn> fginther: sure...
<kgunn> fginther: i'm almost damn certain that nothing will merge :)
<kgunn> as its kind of our #1 hiccup atm :)
<kgunn> alan_g: ^ is that too dangerous? i don't think so...
<lool> jdstrand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133591/ approved as trivial
<lool> jdstrand: rebase on latest and upload  :-)
<jdstrand> yes, thanks!
<lool> jdstrand: I think we need another upload to pick up though
<lool> android
<alan_g> kgunn: we can always revert anything too horrid
<jdstrand> lool: does that mean I should wait?
<jdstrand> fyi (http://paste.ubuntu.com/6133633/)
<ogra> lool, for lxc-android-config changes no android upload is needed
<plars> sergiusens: messaging indicators made it back into this release :)
<ogra> only when changing initrd stuff
<jdstrand> ah right, *that*
<sergiusens> plars, nice
<sergiusens> plars, I'll have a communicated weekend :-)
<lool> jdstrand: nope you can go with them
<jdstrand> lool: so, do you remember the discussion on ubuntu-devel where I discussions 3 options for dealing better with maintenance and ports for hardware-specific accesses in policy?
<lool> jdstrand: not currently building an image, and these are trivial enough
<jdstrand> lool: cool, uploaded
<lool> jdstrand: I remember the discussion, yes
<lool> jdstrand: I also Colin had access issues on grouper tonight
<jdstrand> lool: and we all decided to just ship some policy in lxc-android config in an apparmor directory that the templates would include?
<lool> with nvidia tegra or something
<jdstrand> lool: yes, I spoke to him earlier. I fixed that in last nights upload already
<lool> jdstrand: rihgt
<jdstrand> lool: are these changes to lxc-android-config suitable for 13.10? to me, it is really a question of how easy we wanted porting to be
<jdstrand> if I can't get it in now, I'll just do it later, otherwise, I'll work on it
<jdstrand> and have something for next week
<jdstrand> (that would qualify as a landing, of course)
<lool> jdstrand: I dont know how big they end up being
<jdstrand> lool: it requires changes in 3 packages: apparmor, to handle a new abstractions directory, lxc-android-config to bput the policy there, and apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu to use that directory
<lool> jdstrand: I think it's desirable, and if it's not too risky it's desirable
<jdstrand> I don't think it is risky. it essentially moving some data into another dir
<lool> jdstrand: yeah; we can cope with many package updates, it's just a risk assessment problem; if we're confident it works as well as before, it's good; other landings might also get higher priority e.g. missing features or high prio bug fixes
<lool> jdstrand: ok
<lool> jdstrand: got to go for dinner
<lool> bye all
<jdstrand> sure. I'llpursue it then. thanks!
<jdstrand> lool: have a good weekend
<lool> you too
<lool> bye!
<fginther> kgunn, the changes to the mir jobs are pending completion of the merge job for https://code.launchpad.net/~robertcarr/mir/fix-multiple-internal-client-surfaces-on-android/+merge/186151
<fginther> kgunn, should that be allowed to continue?
<kgunn> fginther: you can kill it
<kgunn> fginther: at least i would suspect it to fail from the amd64 ci failure
<fginther> kgunn, ack
<kgunn> fginther: would be interesting if you see that already
<kgunn> fginther: i suppose its already run (arm being the bottle neck on build time)
<fginther> kgunn, actually, it's just waiting on the amd64 build
<retoaded> fginther, did ps-webapps-raring-desktop-i386 resolve itself? it shows as being online atm.
<kgunn> fginther: ah...go ahead and kill it...
<fginther> retoaded, rfowler got it back up
<retoaded> ack
<kgunn> fginther: it had already failed once due to amd64
<kgunn> fginther: better if we can just accelerate this https://code.launchpad.net/~alan-griffiths/mir/try-changing-test-timeout/+merge/186525
<fginther> kgunn, http://10.97.2.10:8080/job/mir-saucy-amd64-ci/781/console
<alan_g> fginther: "java.lang.InterruptedException" - is this you? http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-saucy-amd64-ci/779/console
<fginther> alan_g, yes, I killed a few jobs to get the try-changing-test-timeout MP fast-tracked
<alan_g> fginther: that was a build of try-changing-test-timeout
<fginther> head -> desk
<alan_g> 8-/
<alan_g> kgunn: it was fginther (not a new problem)
<sergiusens> plars, ogra where's the neat changes file?
<sergiusens> url/uri/link
<ogra> http://people.canonical.com/~j-lallement/touch/changes/
<plars> ogra: sergiusens: see #ubuntu-touch
<cjwatson> asac: I marked landing plan 53 (click) as INARCHIVE, and answered the question in column G (not in 58)
<robru> lool, I don't have upload rights to put anything in the archive, all I can do is build stacks so that the PPA gets a newer version. then somebody else has to copy to archive. is that what you want?
<robru> lool, also, sorry, just waking up now (slept in a bit)
 * cjwatson updates landing plan 56 (apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu 1.33) to INARCHIVE
<doanac> plars: you have time to read my comments on https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/utah/system-image-channel/+merge/186582
<doanac> I'd like to try and get this released soon
<plars> doanac: yeah, I haven't forgotten you. This latest image is completely broken and has been keeping me busy
<doanac> ah -sorry. no worries then
<lool> robru: I actually wanted music-app to be a) merged into bzr from an happroved mp and b) put into PPA  :-)
<lool> robru: that's the coreapps one
<plars> doanac: does this replace https://code.launchpad.net/~doanac/ubuntu-test-cases/system-image-version/+merge/186571 ?
<lool> robru: checkin whether it's still stuck
<lool> robru: cool, I see it got updated in bzr
<lool> checking ppa
<lool> and it even went to PPA 6 minutes ago!
<lool> robru: so all good, next image build will pick it up
<lool> robru: thanks!
<robru> lool, i didn't do anything yet ;-)
<robru> just been working on webapps for alex-abreu
<doanac> plars: no different things. we need utah updated to support the --channel option that's needed by touch testing code
<alex-abreu> robru, Oh have I been disturbing your work schedule ?
<lool> robru: might have been the 4 hours autolanding then, dunno
<robru> alex-abreu, nope, my work schedule is to make packages land, regardless of what stack it's from, so no worries
<plars> doanac: approved
<lool> so music playback doesn't work anymore with latest image
<robru> lool, need me to push a new build? or do you need to fix the bugs in trunk first?
<lool> robru: no, we need a fix first sadly
<robru> lool, alright, well I'll be around for at least 6 more hours, let me know if you need and builds started. I'm working on some webapps stuff for now
<lool> robru: thanks
<lool> robru: I found a workaround, but it's too ugly; I'd rather we fix it properly
<lool> going off now
<robru> ok
<robru> fginther, poke: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/webapps-greasemonkey/packaging/+merge/186872 seems CI passed but autolanding failed? the error message doesn't mean much to me, but it feels infrastructural, ie, not a problem with my branch. i'd appreciate it if you took a look, thanks
<fginther> robru, my initial take is that this is a bug in the setup scripts
<robru> fginther, is it something you can fix easy, or should i just push to trunk myself?
<fginther> robru, hmm, something strange here, give me a few more minutes please
<robru> fginther, ok, minutes are no problem. but i do need this landed today ;-)
<fginther> robru, the autolanding used the wrong job
<robru> fginther, thanks
<robru> wrong job? how?
<fginther> I'll see if I can figure it out
<fginther> robru, did you merge it?
<fginther> robru, or I'm I going supper crazy
<fginther> robru, looks like something in the jenkins internals did something strange, it triggered two sets of jobs, the head version and the raring version (despite the fact that they have different names)
<fginther> robru, the head version did run (https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/webapps-greasemonkey-autolanding/6/) and ultimately merged the branch
<robru> fginther, oh, weird. i didn't merge it myself, but i did re-approve it shortly before pinging you
<fginther> robru, I did track down that jenkins performed the merge, it just ran an extra set of jobs that (thankfully you re-approved the MP in time)
<fginther> ... that would have run into a non-approved MP had you not re-approved so quickly
<robru> fginther, haha, great, thanks
<fginther> robru, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cupstream2distro-config/+bug/1228403
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228403 in cupstream2distro Configuration "Supply a unique jenkins trigger auth token per project" [High,New]
<robru> fginther, hmm, that is strange
<kgunn> fginther: hey you still on?
<kgunn> fginther: it'd be interesting to run this one back-to-back
<kgunn> https://code.launchpad.net/~kgunn72/mir/change-test-timeout-and-fix-fence/+merge/186893
<kgunn> 3 times...
<kgunn> it incoporates both alan_g & racarr's changes....
<kgunn> i think this will really clear out the ci weirdness
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-21
<fginther> kgunn, I've kicked off 3 more builds
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, click is broken on the latest image ... seems download-manager changed the dbus service name without retaining backwards compatibility
<ogra_> yeah, rolling back to  the former download-manager version (0.2+13.10.20130906.1-0ubuntu1) helps
<ogra_> asac, lool ^^^ (i guess that is the cause for other test failures too)
<ricmm> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> ricmm, hey
<cjohnston> Anyone around, who cares, I've started the smoke jobs over now that things are coming back up
<cjwatson> ogra_: nothing in click itself touches the download manager - that's the click *scope*, ralsina's stuff
<ogra_> ah
<lool> ogra_: so surprizing that this got uploaded; I hope we didn't push it with one of the stacks
<lool> ogra_: the landing was meant for monday IIRC
<lool> ogra_: so it got released yesterday morning as part of one of the stacks
<lool> ogra_: do you know where the cu2d config lives?
<lool> lp:cupstream2distro-config apparently
<ogra_> lool, it was in the 0920 image from fri ... so it must have gone into the archive earlier
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/20130920.changes
<lool> ogra_: so this is line 43, and the landing missed the fact that unity-scope-click is affected
<ogra_> right
<lool> ogra_: basically the spreadsheet says we wanted to land this, but we missed one rdeps in review and in testing (click scope)
<ogra_> i dont think we have any tests that try to install a click package
<lool> (that's right; I did ask for them a couple of times in past weeks  :-)
<ogra_> another issue i missed is that we shipped a hack in the session manager that puts an env var into ~/.bashrc ...
<ogra_> the new lightdm stuff didnt have that ...
<ogra_> when testing i tested with installing the new session package that was booted with the old session first ..
<lool> ogra_: so we could either revert download-manager, but it's also on the critical for updated system-image using download-manager
<ogra_> so i did have the hack
<lool> ogra_: or we could ask for updated unity-scope-click
<lool> actually I see it's in bzr
<ogra_> utah then failed because that hack wasnt in place anymore when tesed in the image
<lool> r46
<lool> since timestamp: Wed 2013-09-18 08:58:09 +0000
<ogra_> i wonder how we can prevent such rest issues
<ogra_> *test
<ogra_> my borken upload broke the whole of the unity8 tests
<lool> hold on, just to finish on scope-click
<lool> ogra_: there is some issue in the landing; it didn't pick up unity-scope-click
<ogra_> yeah, if we have a fix we should definitely ship it
<lool> ogra_: let's raise this monday, but also get someone to release unity-scope-click ASAP
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> note that i did a 59 build to actually make sure the unity tests are fixed
<ogra_> sadly the datacenter went down today
<ogra_> (or parts of it)
<ogra_> so the tests were a bit screwed up, but unity8 finished
 * ogra_ is curious what that was btw ...
<ogra_> lool, oh, btw, music-app is in 59 :)
<lool> ogra_: sadly music experience is utterly broken  :-(
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> will get better with the new gstreamer stuff, i'm sure
<lool> ogra_: no, it's due to another bug in upstart-app-launch sadly
<ogra_> aww
<lool> ogra_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/upstart-app-launch/+bug/1228387
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1228387 in upstart-app-launch (Ubuntu) "Doesn't unquote double-quotes from desktop files" [High,New]
<ogra_> oh, still that one ?
<lool> ogra_: that's another one
<lool> ogra_: the first one was with spaces  :-)
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> oh my
<lool> I've updated the spreadsheet with the failure and added some colors and image numbers for ongoing landings
<lool> I'm sure asac will freak out with the new colors as it visually changes a lot; asac when you read this: I just changed the colors   :-)
<lool> ogra_: also we are landing 2 other changes in upstart-app-launch for the music-experience; it's quite a nightmare
<ogra_> yesh
<ogra_> did nobody use it before now ?
<lool> there's a chance the plan changes on this on monday, so let's see
<ogra_> i mean, someone should have noticed that before
<lool> people used it, but not with file names or double-quotes it seems  :-)  also it couldn't guarantee single instance
<plars> ogra_: lool: haven't read the backscroll yet, but I saw there was a new image that tried to get tested earlier and something new broke
<ogra_> plars, well, the datacenter was down for quite a while today
<plars> I'm seeing this in the logs:
<plars> initctl: unable to determine sessions
<plars> ogra_: I'm getting it at home also
<ogra_> ah
<plars> ogra_: didn't see that error in previous runs, and it looks like all the autopilot jobs are getting killed by it
<ogra_> well, at least the unity8 tests run again, maguro seems to have fallen over heavily though
<ogra_> plars, not on mako
<plars> ogra_: ... except mako, was about to add that I had just noticed that
<plars> ogra_: I'm just now looking
<ogra_> the outage affected LP as well, not sure if PPAs or bzr branches worked
<ogra_> (i definitely couldnt open bugs)
<plars> ogra_: not sure if it's related, but there are some new errors in the logcat.log that I didn't see on the previous build
<plars> D/libEGL  ( 1438): loaded /vendor/lib/egl/libEGL_POWERVR_SGX540_120.so
<plars> E/linker  ( 1438): linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libOpenVG.so' not found
<plars> E/linker  ( 1438): linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROGL.so' not found
<plars> E/linker  ( 1438): linker.c:1095| ERROR: Library 'libPVROCL.so' not found
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> :)
<plars> wouldn't think so, but strange that it's only on maguro
<ogra_> they arent new
<ogra_> yeah, thats fine
<ogra_> PVR doesnt ship and GL support :)
<lool> plars: how does not reproduce the initctl issue you had?
<ogra_> only GLES
<lool> is it only when running autopilot tests?
<plars> lool: seems to be
* lool changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Tree is "ask for landing" | image 58++ blocked by unity crash lp:1228097 and broken click updates | Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Known issues: - | Vanguard: - (http://goo.gl/dsQJaX) | Sheriff: - (http://pad.lv/~canonical-ci-sheriffs)
<ogra_> plars, i would just run maguro again completely ... the outage happened exactly when the image was done, i guess not everything was up at the same time after that
<plars> ogra_: I can give it a try, but mako was running also at the exact same time
<ogra_> mako doesnt actually look bad on the dashboard
<lool> so I have only mako for testing, if it doesn't happen there I can't reproduce I guess
<lool> plars: would be nice to find which update breaks that
<ogra_> well, there is no real reaaason why it would run on mako but not on maguro
<ogra_> lool, might be similar to the bashrc hack
<plars> I restarted maguro, we'll see what happens
<lool> plars: I see an unity8 crash file in http://reports.qa.ubuntu.com/smokeng/saucy/touch_ro/4390/ubuntu-weather-app-autopilot/
<lool> if unity8 isn't starting, you might end up without an user session to connect to I guess
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ initctl list|wc -l
<ogra_> 28
<ogra_> works all fine for me
<ogra_> yeah, what lool says
<ogra_> well, unity respawns ...
<ogra_> but the session startup takes about a minute
<ogra_> so during that time you will definitely get session errors if you try to connect
<plars> ah, hang on, I think I was able to find where it happens
<ogra_> hmm
<plars> sudo -i -u phablet bash -ic "echo test"
<ogra_> and the hacks used ot export the session to adb will actually not be updated ... so it can happen that you keep the old dbus address and XDG upstart info
<plars> ogra_: ^ works on mako, not on maguro... well, it works, but it prints the error
<plars> ogra_: seems somehow related to the bashrc thing?
<ogra_> do you have a session on screen ?
<ogra_> not really the bashrc only holds the two vars
<plars> ogra_: I'm just comparing them at home
<ogra_> it is rather the hacks we ship in /etc/profile.d
<ogra_> either the dbus one or the upstart one
<plars> ogra_: so that error message, though strange, might be a red herring. It seems to do what it's supposed to do, regardless of the complaint
<ogra_> but there is really no reason why it would break in any device specific way
<ogra_> right
<plars> ogra_: but it definitely seems to be a new error we're seeing in this build
<ogra_> file a bug, i'll inspect it ... i dont think thats the issue though
<ogra_> (against ubuntu-touch-session ... assign to me)
<ogra_> F/libc    (  664): Fatal signal 11 (SIGSEGV) at 0xdeadbaad (code=1), thread 116 (SurfaceFlinger)
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> thats the calendar-app test on mako
<plars> ok, well it's restarted on maguro, will be back to check on it in a bit
<plars> hopefully it was just the bzr thing
<ogra_> the gallery app failure seems to be fallout of the download-manager breakage
<ogra_> the click lens is keeping the system busy on session start with attempts to fire up download-managerr
<ogra_> that makes systemsettle-before fail
 * ogra_ will go afk now (1:30am here) ... 
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2013-09-22
<cjwatson> ogra_: "ogra_ is curious what that was btw ..."> the datacentre going down, you mean?  https://wiki.canonical.com/IncidentReports/2013-09-21-3fp-switch-power-failure
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-15
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 40 building (started: 20140915 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 40 DONE (finished: 20140915 04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/40.changes ===
<bzoltan1> May I ask for a silo to the line 58 ?
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  Do you know who from QA team is in the CE timezone? The silo9 is ready to land.
<ToyKeeper> It may be a little while...  looks like 4 silos are in queue before rtm-009.
<ToyKeeper> I'll be trying to get through some of those before I sleep though.
<ToyKeeper> (and others should be around in ~3 hours)
<bzoltan1> ToyKeeper: Is it possible to re-prioritize the UITK silo? This bug is fixed and it was proven to be a dialer app bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/dialer-app/+bug/1368295
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1368295 in dialer-app "latest UI toolkit causes visual glitch in Recent tab of dialer-app" [Critical,Confirmed]
<bzoltan1> ToyKeeper: The test logs are here - http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2014_09_12-21_44_44/
<bzoltan1> ToyKeeper:  By the way ... that^^ bug is a showcase that just because a problem drops out when one adds the UITK silo it is still not sure that the regression is caused by the UITK.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan1: It's also a showcase for why QA tests things regardless of what anyone says about a change being bug-free.  BTW, is there an AP test now for the gap brendand discovered?
<Mirv> bzoltan1: I think the earliest one is brendand around 0800 UTC
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: I do not know. Renato should tel.
<bzoltan> tell
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: May I ask you to clean up the UITK Test Plan doc page? I think it should be a clear document and not a discussion page. We can move the discussion to the mailing list for example.
<ogra_> asac, do you know if it was a wnated thing that there are no more mako and krillin builds at all for develo-proposed ? (only these two arches get ignored)
<asac> ogra_: err
<asac> ogra_: no
<asac> how comes?
<ogra_> system-image only imports the other areches
<ogra_> no idea why
<asac> feels like an oversight
<asac> since when?
<ogra_> i guess it is related to the custom tarball stuff that stephane changed
<ogra_> friday was the last build
<asac> yeah
<asac> so guess thats a bug
<asac> lets wait for him to get up
<ogra_> right
<asac> ogra_: was there anything else you guys pinged me on? lost my bip server/logs (dont even know if it was on earlier today, had to kill it)
<ogra_> yeah, bip behaved wried, i guess due to the hacks
<ogra_> i had the same here
<asac> hacks?
<ogra_> i didnt ping you ...
<asac> should i be bworried?
<ogra_> yeah, freenode was hacked
<asac> oh
<asac> nice
<ogra_> if you use one, change your password
<asac> ogra_: do you see backlog if i was on earlier today?
<ogra_> the nickserv one
<asac> or just joined at 9:47
<asac> ok let me do that
<ogra_> i see you were on and off
<ogra_> but so was i, so my data isnt really meaningful :)
 * ogra_ updated his as well
<asac> i dont want to change my password :(
<asac> i will never remember
<ogra_> haha
 * asac thinks about his backup strategy
<ogra_> write it down in Passwords.txt on your desktop and you will never forget it again :)
<asac> yes
<asac> but
<asac> :)
<asac> how is my backup strategy
<asac> :P
<ogra_> you ask one of the hackers if you forgot it :)
<ogra_> i'm sure for a small fee they will ...
 * asac thinks he should backup his gpg key at least another time ... i am sure i have it somewhere on a cd that is probably bad now
<asac> just freenode hacked? or oftc too?
<ogra_> i think just frenode
<asac> maybe they dont know yet ;)
<ogra_> heh, could be
<ogra_> freenode was all over the press though
<asac> whats the best incremental backup tool for doing that to a usb disk?
<asac> nowadays
<asac> rdiff-backup i remember
<ogra_> dunno, i use plain tarballs pushed to a NAS
<asac> hmm. not very efficient :)
<ogra_> but rock solid to recover ;)
<john-mcaleely> monday, so it's new device tarball day
<john-mcaleely> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140912-23825b8.tar.xz
<john-mcaleely> + http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140912-23825b8.changes
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, ^
<ogra_> john-mcaleely, awesome ...
<ogra_> oh, wifi changes
<ogra_> hmm, i'm not sure the new initrd has even been landed in the other arches
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: let's get someone from QA giving it a test ride then ;) Thanks!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, thank you!
<ogra_> hmm, no, it hasnt yet
 * ogra_ wonders why his krillin doesnt offer any RTM updates
<asac> sil2100: hello :) ... how are we doing this? do you have power to create a new card in trello to put this manual sign off into the pipeline?
<popey> GRRRRR
<Mirv> triple popey!
<popey> Chrome is unusable here
<Mirv> we're gonna get so many app uploads today
<popey> "Aw, snap" every time
<ogra_> use a proper browser
<popey> shut your noise
<asac> popey: disable extensions :)
<popey> asac: sadly not ☹ all extensions disabled
<asac> reallly
<brendand> bzoltan, is the 'fix' that will land in dialer-app really a fix or is it just a workaround?
<asac> odd
<asac> :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  it was a bug in the app
<bzoltan> brendand:  i expect that the fix is a fix
<brendand> bzoltan, i dunno - was dialer-app doing something clearly wrong according to the specification?
<bzoltan> brendand:  I do not know the details.. but something like that
<brendand> bzoltan, you know there could be other apps doing the same thing
<bzoltan> brendand:  I do not know. If they do and they have tests then they will fail. I can not do code review for all apps :)
<bzoltan> brendand: That is what I told last week. The apps do crazy stuff and as the UITK is getting better those hacks drop out...
<brendand> bzoltan, it says it's caused by setting flickable property after the page is created or something like that
<bzoltan> brendand:  yes
<Mirv> sil2100: well, for example, this one I'm trying to publish right now (after checking that yes the change is isolated and no versions are being skipped) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-008-2-publish/21/console
<Mirv> sil2100: that should be also a new silo
<Mirv> sil2100: and that's a new silo
<brendand> bzoltan, i need to talk to renato a bit about it
<bzoltan> brendand: This is a very typical scheme ... can not even blame anybody. It is expected. The UITK is under development and the apps started to work with the 0.1 version of the UITK long time ago and they used private APIs, applied smart hackarounds to deal with the shortcomings of the UITK, etc .. as the UITK improves these hacks become bugs....
<sil2100> Mirv: let me check the config!
<bzoltan> brendand: please talk to him. And ask zsombi too if you have questions. It is a complicated issue :)
<Mirv> sil2100: and just to queue more to you, I've seen examples of merge & clean not working without ignore_missing_projects even though publish went fine: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-006-3-merge-clean/4/console
<sil2100> uuuh
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm looking at this silo 008 and hm, it somehow has nothing in the backend (almost)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, I have no idea what happened, but watch_only was enough to get the .project files back - maybe there is something buggy somewhere that causes it not to save those
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll investigate this in the meantime, but for now just watch-only in such cases and then publish should be fine
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
<brendand> davmor2, my krillin locked up again - is that still meant to be happening?
<brendand> davmor2, swipe gestures only
<davmor2> brendand: no it's meant to be fixed
<davmor2> Saviq: ^
<brendand> davmor2, it's definitely not here
<brendand> davmor2, didn't Saviq go on holiday?
<sil2100> Yeah, we're SCREWED
 * sil2100 panics without Saviq around
<davmor2> sil2100: man now who do we pick on
 * sil2100 checks Saviq's leave e-mail
<jibel> brendand, there are MPs but it is not fixed
<jibel> brendand, bug 1295623 targeted for the 2014-09-25
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<sil2100> davmor2: let me think, greyback might be the right person to pester!
<davmor2> sil2100: mzanetti and kgunn for unity8
<mzanetti> how can I help?
<greyback> It should be fixed. brendand can you get a backtrace of were unity8 in it's locked state?
<greyback> =were
<mzanetti> greyback: well, its not fixed for the dash
<mzanetti> jibel: did the shell (i.e. launcher, indicators) lock up or the dash?
<jibel> mzanetti, only the dash
<mzanetti> jibel: ack, known, dandrader is working on that
<davmor2> mzanetti: sadtrombone.com
<mzanetti> davmor2: indeed...
<davmor2> mzanetti: so you now know you're getting all of Saviq 's "It's your fault" right ;)  Well done that man :)
<mzanetti> yes, I know :D
<mzanetti> davmor2: in this particular case though I'd say "I told em like 10 times that the patch doesn't fix it for the dash"
<davmor2> mzanetti: ouch
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<davmor2> so blocker still
<mzanetti> davmor2: hmm... current devel image has th issue already
<mzanetti> I'm not sure what the rules are, but if the rules say "no new issues" then IMO we should release the partial fix already
<davmor2> mzanetti: the partial fix went in on Friday but didn't fix the scope which is what was locking up anyway :(
<davmor2> mzanetti: this is RTM that we base decision on now not utopic's branch
<mzanetti> ah
<davmor2> mzanetti: that will also mean that we are likely to go into traincon0 which will make that fix more imperative if that helps with work allocation
<mzanetti> I'll find out what ETA we have for fixing the dash too. I hope its not long any more. Given that we have a way to repro and know what the issue is
<davmor2> mzanetti: cool :)
<davmor2> sil2100: still want me to look at promotion or shall I get on with silo testing?
<sil2100> grrr
<sil2100> davmor2: how does this look like from the users perspective? Is the input bug rarely reproducible or is it still as much of a pain?
<davmor2> sil2100: well when it happens it's a pain in the arse, only recourse is to reboot the phone, I've not seen it over the weekend however 3 others have so fairly annoying for users I would imagine
<mzanetti> I see it quite often tbh
<mzanetti> davmor2: secret hint just for you: open terminal app (the launcher should still work) and type "restart unity8-dash"
 * ogra_ sees it a lot less since dash became an app
<davmor2> mzanetti: yeah I don't have terminal in my launcher, I need to keep it stock for testing I add stuff afterwards, that's the difference between QA and Engineer :)
<sil2100> Damn
<davmor2> sil2100: besides it gives mzanetti time to fix tagger so it actually launches....yes there's that nick again
<mzanetti> davmor2: that's a bug in the camera backend
<davmor2> mzanetti: booo! transfers blame to bfiller's team
<davmor2> mzanetti: do you have a bug number for that by any chance?
<mzanetti> hmm, no...
<mzanetti> is the camera actually working?
 * mzanetti boots that device
<davmor2> mzanetti: yes
<mzanetti> strange... all my apps crash now when trying to access the camera, without me having them changed... wonder what changed
<sil2100> Damn #2, if we don't promote #40 then we need to go into TRAINCON-0
<popey> Mirv: could you please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/terminal-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.terminal_0.5.147_armhf.click when you get a moment, thanks.
<davmor2> sil2100: ♫ Traincon0 here we come, do-dah, do-dah.  Traincon0 here we come, do-de-do-dah-day ♫
<popey> Mirv: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/click/job/dropping-letters-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.dropping-letters_0.1.2.2.63_all.click also.
<popey> Mirv: (if there's a preferable way for me to ask this, better for your workflow or whatever, just say)
<cwayne> davmor2: are you gonna be testin' my silo by any chance?
<davmor2> cwayne: no, not straight away.  I need to finish image test first before we can consider silo testing :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: btw. do you know of any ETA for the dash input bug fix?
<cwayne> davmor2: oh i didnt mean right away, just in general :) i wanted to coordinate with whoever did it so i'd know when it lands so I can add stuff to the custom tarball :)
<sil2100> om26er: hey!
<om26er> sil2100, Hi!
<sil2100> om26er: did you notice bug 1295623 on mako during exploratory testing?
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<om26er> sil2100, yes, that happens frequently
<asac> om26er: on latest rtm proposed image on mako?
<davmor2> cwayne: ah right so it is likely to either be me, brendand or vrriuz in Euro timezone or ToyKeeper or elopio_ in US
<asac> we didnt produce devel-proposed image for some reason over the weekend
<om26er> asac, didn't test on the latest rtm image, I just flashed it on my phone.
<mzanetti> sil2100: not yet. Daniel will be online soon and I'll find out
<asac> om26er: which one did you test before?
<om26er> asac, latest utopic image that was till last night
<sil2100> asac: om26er tests rtm every 2 days
<om26er> asac, sil2100 239, that was.
<asac> right, but utopic image wasnt produced
<sil2100> asac: and every other day he tests utopic
<asac> for a couple day
<davmor2> asac: system image had a hiccup see sil2100 he announced it in the landing meeting.
<ogra_> utopic-proposed is stuck on fridays image
<asac> are we sure that the image he had has the input fix?
<asac> right
 * ogra_ is pretty sure the fix entered utopic eralier though 
<ogra_> landings usually take several days to migrate over
<ogra_> and this one took specifically long thanks to a oxide dep
<om26er> sil2100, on rtm 39 I just reproduced the bug with Michael's steps.
<sil2100> The input fix should be in devel-proposed earlier, as the QA sign-off to rtm took much longer due to the additional deps
<asac> hmm
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> last upload of unity8 was on wed ...
<ogra_> and it entered the images on thu
<ogra_> (and then rtm on fri.)
<davmor2> asac: the fix isn't complete we were just talking about this. :(  mzanetti was going to ask around to figure out when the rest of the patch could land
<asac> do they have a patch?
<asac> mzanetti: ?
<asac> we want that cherry picked and fast landed at best
<ogra_> "fast landed" heh
<mzanetti> asac: I'll find out when the person working on it comes online. should be any minute now
<sil2100> There is a merge that is prepared, but not yet ready - we would need Daniel to be online
<asac> ogra_: well, compared to land in staging branch first
<asac> and wait till that is ready
<brendand> ogra_, have you seen that phablet-config writable-image now spews lots of 'error: device offline'?
<ogra_> well, instead we land in staging distro first :)
<brendand> ogra_, i think it still works though
<ogra_> brendand, looks like a bug in phablet-network, i only saw it on manta on the weekend
<ogra_> brendand, please file something and assign to me
<ogra_> dev mode saw some improvements that i cant test with a mako image yet, tthanks to the image builder breakage
<brendand> ogra_, do we need to do something special to run commands as root with adb shell?
<ogra_> adb shell "echo $password" | sudo -S <command>"
<ogra_> (as i wrote in several mails :P )
<ogra_> and if you are in the shell interactively just sudo indeed :)
<brendand> ogra_, yes i remember you wrote that - just not in what context :)
<ogra_> :)
<alf_> cihelp: Hi! Some kind of network(?) issues are blocking Mir CI jobs: e.g. https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-mediumtests-runner-mako/2772/console . Any ideas?
<asac> hi alf_ :)
<asac> alf_: do you think https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/frozenApps-lp1295623/+merge/234393 will fix our input issue?
<alf_> asac: hi :)
<ogra_> brendand, btw ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349605/ thats on 239 mako with the latest packages manually added
<asac> or is that unlikely and we can start digging our grave?
<asac> input issue is what has repro instructions in bug 1295623
<asac> hehe
<ubot5> bug 1295623 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Sometimes input breaks and only edges are responsive" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1295623
<brendand> ogra_, so another question you probably already answered in an email that i vaguely remember - what do we need to do to phablet-test-run to get that working?
<ogra_> nothing i thought
<brendand> oh?
<ogra_> we use it in smoke testing, there it works
<davmor2> brendand: you need to juggle muppets, while chanting please work, please work, please work ;)
<brendand> psivaa_, did you do anything in ci to make phablet-test-run work?
<ogra_> brendand, and we obviously had people use it for the last weeks ...
<ogra_> at home ... or how does QA verify stuff ?
<asac> alf_: if you are unfamiliar with all this then dont bother ... was just hoping for a confident voice :)
<brendand> ogra_, yeah - seems unlikely we wouldn't have noticed it
<brendand> ogra_, well i'm following the instructions on the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> brendand, how does it fail ?
<brendand> ogra_, but i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8349627/
<brendand> ogra_, clearly permissions related
<ogra_> right
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong
<ogra_> brendand, aha
<ogra_> adb shell 'echo ubuntuci |sudo -S bash -c '\''echo phablet ALL=\(ALL\) NOPASSWD: ALL > /etc/sudoers.d/phablet && chmod 600 /etc/sudoers.d/phablet'\'''
<ogra_> brendand, from smoke testing ...
<brendand> ogra_, that should be added to that wiki then i suppose
<ogra_> i guess we should promot for the device pw in phablet-test-setup and integrate something like this
<alf_> asac: I am not familiar with it, but in any case don't pick up the shovel just yet :) It seems the mp covers the second aspect of the input problem, but can't say for certain myself.
<ogra_> *prompt
<alf_> asac: can't say for certain myself if it is a final/total fix
<Mirv> popey: dropping-letters + terminal. this is the preferred way, they go neatly to my 'hilight' window and I can pick them up at a suitable moment.
<Mirv> uploaded, that is.
<popey> Mirv: great, thanks.
<asac> alf_: yeah. maybe there is a third part too :)
<asac> thanks
<asac> alf_: hope cihelp helps soon
<asac> if not ping ev directly after a while
<alf_> asac: ack, thanks
<ogra_> brendand, what device, channel and image version was bug 1369504 ?
<ubot5> bug 1369504 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-config writable-image spews lots of 'error: device offline' messages - but still seems to work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369504
<ogra_> i'm actually pretty sure the new adbd fixes this
<ogra_> it just didnt make it into mako/krillin thanks to the system-image breakage
<brendand> ogra_, updated with 'system-image-cli -i'
<ogra_> on what arch and channel ?
<ogra_> (mako, krillin ? rtm or utopic)
<popey> Mirv: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/music-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.music_1.3.625_all.click please.
<psivaa_> alf_:  looking at it whilst rebuilding the job
<Mirv> popey: music done
<alf_> psivaa_: thanks
<popey> thank you Mirv
 * ogra_ wonders what that garbage at the end of sil2100's last mail is
<sil2100> ogra_: what garbage?
<ogra_> evoolution shows me ten lines of garbage at the bottom
<sil2100> ogra_: and which e-mail
<ogra_> the one to phablet»@
<sil2100> The reminder mail
<ogra_> yeah
<sil2100> hmmm, here it looks fine on my outbox
<davmor2> ogra_: fine here
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> why is evo on trusty so broekn then :(
<davmor2> ogra_: because it is evolution?  I moved to claws ugly but it just works ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, calws doesnt get along with 5mio mails on my imap server ...
<ogra_> neither does thunderbird ... they are useless if you have a big archive on the server
<ogra_> and evo is usually super reliable for me
<ogra_> yeah, in the ML archive it looks fine too
<ogra_> weird
<Mirv> dbarth_: MP approvals https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/26/console
<tvoss> fginther, around?
 * sil2100 lunch
<dbarth_> Mirv: done
<ogra_> sil2100, or Mirv ^^^ line 74, pllease assign me an rtm silo
<ogra_> -l
<mzanetti> sil2100: asac: hey. we have a branch which is said to fix the dash too: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/frozenApps-lp1295623/+merge/234393
<mzanetti> code looks good to me on a first glance. will to a test run in a bit and let you know
<mzanetti> looks like we're going to get this today still
<davmor2> ogra_: all the rtm silos are full :)
<ogra_> sigh
<davmor2> ogra_: oh 2 just freed up like magic :)
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, let's do it like this... once you approve the branch, we'll prepare both ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm silos for it
<sil2100> mzanetti: we'll build it for both and please first test it for ubuntu-rtm
<asac> mzanetti: cool. thats awesomee news. dont rush, test thoroughly
<psivaa_> alf_: fyi, still looking at the network issue
<mzanetti> sil2100: works for me... Note that I didn't do landings in a while so bear with me if it takes me a bit to figure details during the landing process
<asac> :)
<asac> mzanetti: if its ready lets get it into rtm and devel at same time
<asac> let me know if you need help
<mzanetti> ack
<brendand> greyback_, ok totally frozen now including swiping
<ogra_> including swiping sounds new
<greyback_> brendand: entire shell? Ok, that's new. Can you attach gdb to unity8 and grab a backtrace?
<brendand> greyback_, command to do that would be appreciated
<brendand> greyback_, i could of course look it up
<brendand> greyback_, but you might know off the top of your head
<greyback_> brendand: "sudo gdb -p `pidof unity8`" to attach
<brendand> greyback_, done
<greyback_> brendand: at a prompt? enter "bt"
<greyback_> I expect we'll not get much useful until you install some debug symbols though
<greyback_> qtmir-android-dbgsym qtdeclarative5-qtmir-plugin-dbgsym qtbase5-dbg  <- install these please to get better backtrace
<brendand> greyback_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8350204/
<greyback_> brendand: oh interesting, seems attribute change in mir has locked up somehow.
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^ can i have an rtm silo for line 74 ?
<ogra_> seems there are two free ones
<greyback_> brendand: could you install libmirserver25-dbgsym and try that again please?
<brendand> greyback_, unable to locate package?
<sil2100> ogra_: sure!
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<greyback_> brendand: you need to add extra repo to apt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<greyback_> brendand: you can skip step 2
<brendand> greyback_, libmirserver25-dbgsym : Depends: libmirserver25 (= 0.7.2+14.10.20140912-0ubuntu1) but 0.7.1+14.10.20140909.1~rtm-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
 * sil2100 hugs ogra_ 
<greyback_> brendand: what mirserver version have you installed? Maybe mirserver24?
<brendand> greyback_, no it's 25
<brendand> greyback_, it's expecting a newer version - this is RTM i'm on remember
<greyback_> brendand:  oh rtm
<greyback_> ogra_: is there a different ddebs repo for RTM images?
<ogra_> greyback_, no idea, ask pitti (in #ubuntu-touch i suppose)
<greyback_> ogra_: will do, ta
<greyback_> brendand: while I'm waiting, could you pastebin me the output of "t a a bt" from gdb?
<sergiusens> sil2100: can we get rid of the ~rtm on http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=sergiusens
<greyback_> brendand: to confirm, you had a partially hung shell (the dash was unresponsive, yes?) and you kept working with apps?
<greyback_> and eventually everything siezed up?
<brendand> greyback_, actually i was running an autopilot test suite (uitk)
<brendand> greyback_, at one point the tests kept running but the ui was frozen, but i only checked after it finished that it was totally unresponsive
<sil2100> sergiusens: sure! I have a flag for that ;)
<greyback_> brendand: was the dash frozen when you started the AP suite?
<sergiusens> sil2100: is it accessible to me?
<brendand> greyback_, no
<sil2100> sergiusens: why do you not want the ~rtm part btw.?
<sergiusens> sil2100: we are going to start doing the inverted landings
<brendand> greyback_, btw pitti is off sick today, at least until later on
<sergiusens> sil2100: so my MPs come together with what is my trunk
<sergiusens> sil2100: I really don't see the use of it really; look at how debian syncs are done; they keep the version verbatim
<greyback_> brendand: hmm ok. Mir folks have a theory about what happened (some app was hanged - and Mir has bug that it will eventually seize up because of that app) and there's a MR with a fix ready: https://code.launchpad.net/~afrantzis/mir/fix-1350207-unresponsive-clients/+merge/233934
<greyback_> brendand: but without more info about hte hang, or being able to reproduce it ourselves, we can't really say much more
<sil2100> sergiusens: ah, ok, I understand now - ok, then give me a moment, the 'do not append ~rtm' flag was currently only available for sync silos
<sergiusens> sil2100: either that or you will need to add logic to remove the ~rtm when we source copy to utopic
<sergiusens> sil2100: ok
<sergiusens> no problem
<sergiusens> sil2100: I knew we were going to need to iron it out as it's a new deploy path
<sil2100> sergiusens: that's what I'm working on right now, but this will be a good workaround for now
<sil2100> Anyway, makes sense for now
<greyback_> brendand: I'll try running the UITK tests on an RTM image, to see if I can repro it anyway
<pete-woods> hi traingurds: could I get a silo reconfigured? thanks! (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec)
<davmor2> popey: hey dude can you try something please.  drag down networking-indicator, toggle on flight mode, let everything settle, then toggle it off again,  does the Network title move to the left and become work?
<popey> yeah, been like that for ages
<popey> other indicators do that too
<davmor2> popey: thanks
<sil2100> sergiusens: let me just run some tests on my branch and it should work for merges as well
<tedg> So are we promoting images on the utopic branch anymore?
<davmor2> sil2100: Huston we have a problem.   Flight mode is definitely causing issues with calls was working fine till is was activated,  Other than that everything that was broken friday still is :)
<ogra_> tedg, we might perhaps promote one along with rtm
<ogra_> after a quick "does it boot" test
<tedg> Okay, I want to land the UAL cgroups stuff, but I thought I'd do it after a promotion. But not sure if it makes sense to wait in utopic? Just wait on the sync to rtm?
<ogra_> tedg, i turned utppoic into my testbed for everything nowadays :)
<ogra_> *utopic too indeed
<ogra_> it is really helpful to have an image that contains your stuff and flash that afresh
<tedg> Ha, "ogra_ made me do it!" ;-)
<ogra_> and you can roll back at any time if you see an issue
<tedg> Yeah, will be nice when we get silo images in CI Airline.
<ogra_> ++
<ogra_> i'm so eagerly waiting for that
<tedg> ogra_, BTW, did you see this? https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-seeds/indicator-display.touch.utopic/+merge/234337
<ogra_> tedg, ah, no, i havent done my weekly "seed merge check" day yet :)
<tedg> ogra_, Ah, okay. Wanted to make sure it's on the list.
<sil2100> davmor2: good news then!
<ogra_> tedg, https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.utopic/+activereviews
<ogra_> it is ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: flight mode was in overall a bit brokenish
<davmor2> sil2100: well quite a lot brokenish and I think it stays brokenish
<davmor2> sil2100: I'm about to shut it down and restart and see if calls get through right then
<sil2100> davmor2: ok
<sergiusens> sil2100: just ping me back when ready :-)
<sil2100> sergiusens: still waiting for CI to kick in ;p
<Mirv> core devs? a trio of quite simple packaging acks (accounts-plugins, signon, signon-plugin-oauth2) needed: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-2-publish/
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 240 DONE (finished: 20140915 13:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/240.changes ===
<Mirv> a bit unexplained dependency changes in signon-plugin-oauth2, otherwise clear
<Mirv> mardy: as a pre-emptive strike, you might want to explain the stricter signon-plugins-dev dep plus Breaks: account-plugins-google (0.12 is not available anywhere I think?)
<mardy> Mirv: account-plugins-google 0.12 should be coming out of silo 001
<Mirv> mardy: oh, of course, you're right. nothing unclear really then
<Mirv> we just need an ack
<Mirv> I allocated rtm silo for the same landing now
<brendand> pete-woods, is silo 14 going to be ready for sign-off today?
<pete-woods> brendand: it's possible, but not guaranteed.
<brendand> pete-woods, ok - i'm not rushing it, just wondering
<pete-woods> brendand: I'd definitely like to see it evaluated today :)
<pete-woods> brendand: there's not much to test in terms of the actual scope at the moment. you can just log in, and the scope shows an extra department because its logged in
<pete-woods> so it's not super exciting :)
<brendand> pete-woods, oh wait, we're talking about different silo 14's :)
<brendand> pete-woods, i should always specify rtm i guess
<brendand> pete-woods, so i meant rtm silo 14 which has the stuff you were trying to land last week (embedded artwork i think)
<pete-woods> brendand: ohhh!
<pete-woods> brendand: the packages in that silo are too old. I don't know how you update them
<pete-woods> mediascanner should be 0.105+14.10.20140909
<pete-woods> do I just build them like for non-rtm?
 * pete-woods hits silo 14 build button
<brendand> pete-woods, i would ask sil2100 any questions about silos
<pete-woods> okay, it seems like it works just like non rtm :)
<pete-woods> okay, maybe I have no idea what I'm doing
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Which silo was that?
<sil2100> pete-woods: 14?
 * sil2100 looks
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes. rtm silo 14
<sil2100> It might be an old silo
<pete-woods> sil2100: it is an old silo, yes. but I thought we needed to updated it with what we actually want to land into RTM
<sil2100> pete-woods: uh, ok, it's not even an sync silo, someone just pushed packages directly to it or something - let me reconfigure it for you
<sil2100> pete-woods: you want to sync from ubuntu, right?
<rsalveti> sergiusens: sil2100: so what is the option in there, keep landing with ~rtm and remove when doing copy or are we going to have that flag in any generic silo? (to not have rtm even when landing in rtm)
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes, from utopic
<sergiusens> rsalveti: option is to do a non ~rtm version and then sync back to utopic
<kgunn> sil2100: hey sorry to pester, can i get silo 11 for line 61, i turned line 35 into a test line for things not quite ready
<sil2100> rsalveti: so, this flag will be available anyway, since you might not want ~rtm sometimes by yourself, but in the long run it will remove the ~rtm when doing a sync back to ubuntu
<rsalveti> sergiusens: right, but can we already do that when building stuff for rtm?
<rsalveti> sil2100: alright
<sergiusens> rsalveti: no, I'm on the wait list :-
<sergiusens> :-)
<rsalveti> just waiting sil2100 then :-)
<john-mcaleely> brendand, any news (good or bad) on the device tarball?
<sil2100> Yeah ;/ Had problems with testing, as preprod silos were b0rken
<sergiusens> sil2100: I just don't want those ~rtm changelogs in my trunk :-)
<pete-woods> thanks for the sync! :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: approved: https://code.launchpad.net/~dandrader/qtmir/frozenApps-lp1295623/+merge/234393
<sil2100> mzanetti: \o/
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, let's prepare landings for that, let me take care of that in 5 minutes
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi guys! I could still do with (utopic) silo 14 being reconfigured (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec) cheers!
<Mirv> pete-woods: reconfig done
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks! :D
<sil2100> sergiusens: hey! Redeployed the stuff, you can find the DO_NOT_APPEND_RTM_TO_VERSION checkbox in the build-job now
<sil2100> It *should* work ;)
<sil2100> sergiusens: I mean, tested it on preprod and works, CI also says it works, so it works
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, let me get to your landing now
<asac> mzanetti: sil2100: does the input landing going good?
<asac> or rather looking good :)?
<asac> mzanetti: sil2100: are we piping it into rtm at same time?
<asac> any other bad things QA found on #40?
<sil2100> asac: yes, what we'll do is that I'll fill in both landings (ubuntu, ubuntu-rtm), build both and I asked mzanetti to perform the testing first on rtm
<sil2100> So that we can land both at once
<asac> yeah
<asac> sounds good... is it isolated enough to not put QA on that silo too?
<ogra_> asac, not sure you noticed, utopic-proposed is fine again
<asac> thats great :)
<ogra_> mako and krillin build now
<asac> great
 * asac looks forward to get a new n4 image from that channel
<asac> ogra_: i already have a new system updat enotification?
<asac> should i skip that?
<asac> its dated today
<ogra_> 240 ?
<asac> it doesnt tell me :)
<ogra_> system-settings tells you
<asac> got a notification at 16:06 on sep 15
<asac> ogra_: i didnt upgrade yet :)
<ogra_> you dont need to install it :P
 * asac just goes for it
<ogra_> but it shows you what it downloads/would download
<asac> yea its downloading 240
 * asac  install & restart
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/240.changes
<ogra_> all changes from the weekend :)
<asac> yeah the download allowed me to observe the progress bar working ... so i assumed something was in it
<ogra_> apparmor will re-rpofile
<ogra_> my boot took 3-4min here
<asac> really?
<ogra_> yeah
<asac> ok... its now booting after install
<asac> let me see :)
<asac> jdstrand: didnt we have the plan to pregenerate the app profiles at some point?
<ogra_> and with the new dev mode that only starts after lightdm you can only sit and wait and hope :P
<asac> :)
<asac> oh :/
<ogra_> (before i could at least check via adb that apparmor is running)
<asac> ogra_: so thats bad i guess?
<ogra_> asac, well, no way around
<asac> how will we check fatal things in future if we cannot adb into early boot
<ogra_> devmode will have to check the screen state (or in the alternative case pop up a confirmation dialog)
<ogra_> so it cant start before lightdm anymore
<asac> but lightdm is up once the animation is there?
<ogra_> shortly after, yes
<ogra_> 10-15sec after usually
<asac> well it came back up at least
 * asac doesnt look forward to first real bustage
<ogra_> yeah, will be awful
<asac> but guess someone still knows how to debug this :)
<ogra_> for the moment i included an emergency adb that fires up if container or lightdm fail
<ogra_> but we'll have to drop that before final
<asac> guess its a special ubuntu-device-flash flag to put it into fully open mode?
<ogra_> (and it will stop working once the screen lock check is in)
<asac> like --rooted-mode
<ogra_> no, there is no such thing as "fully open mode"
<ogra_> you can debug via recovery though
<asac> why?
<ogra_> just a lot more painful and more time consuming
<ogra_> asac, because we would need an open adbd then
<asac> ogra_: yes, just a setting i assuem
<ogra_> (which i plan to work on for porters later, but my current foocus is to have all modifications for the default mode in the current packag)
<asac> early-insecure-adb
<ogra_> nope
<asac> why not?
<ogra_> current adbd wouldnt work with that
<asac> well. why not make it work that way?
<ogra_> (depending on the device though, some devices need the container to set ip everythng first)
<ogra_> *up
<asac> wouldnt that give us more efficiency?
<ogra_> asac, sure ... add another 24h to my days and i'll do parallel developemnt for both adbds :P
<ogra_> i'm currently fully focused on getting the planned rtm bits done ...
<ogra_> and that eats all my day
 * davmor2 moves ogra_ to venus to increase his daily hours
<ogra_> (since three weeks now, there are tons of custom scripts people use that need adjustment etc)
<ogra_> davmor2, bah, its smelly there i heard
<ogra_> venus smells like farts !
 * davmor2 senses a Uranus joke in here somewhere
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> asac, for rtm we need to be locked down and secure ... we can happily poke holes into that afterwards again
<asac> i dont disagree with that part. however, if we cannot debug early boot stuff anymore effectively its a problem
<asac> and if you can break into the system through recovery mode anyway
<asac> then i dont see how this adds protection from the evil friends
<ogra_> we will lock that down too
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, silo 006 for ubuntu is for you - could you take care of uploading/preparing the -gles counterpart ther?
<asac> this setting could be in the RO part of the image
<sil2100> mzanetti: for now I build only the qtmir package
<asac> ogra_: recovery? so developers cannot use the devices for hacking?
<ogra_> ?
<asac> ogra_: or will we implement "unlock will wipe your data" feature?
<mzanetti> sil2100: ack. I'll try my best :D
<ogra_> asac,  developers can use the device as before
<davmor2> asac: they can once they enable developer mode
<asac> davmor2: kernel developers?
<asac> that want to debug sometihng before lightdm is up?
<ogra_> asac, they cant in the model that security requested
<asac> can they also flash the image just like normal?
<sil2100> mzanetti: once you add the -gles bits give me a sign and I'll build the RTM versions then :)
<asac> and recover in case that image doesnt boot anymore?
<asac> ogra_: how will users recover from an image that doesntt boot anymore?
<ogra_> (beyond that fact that we have nothing to deal with kernels on krillin from userspace (like flash-kernel for example))
<ogra_> asac, no idea
<ogra_> by re-flashing i guess
<asac> can they reflash?
<ogra_> if the recovery was unlocked
<asac> which you say will be locked
<ogra_> yes, like on nexus
<asac> ok. and you unlock and it wipes user data?
<ogra_> yes
<asac> that would be good i guess
<ogra_> like on nexus
<asac> and then recovery is unlocked?
<asac> stays?
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i would hope so :)
<asac> sounds good... now we can just add a setting into RO part of iamge that will turn on adb before lightdm and are happy again :)
 * ogra_ isnt involved with recovery lock/unlock ... but thats how i understood the reqs.
<asac> kk
<ogra_> asac, no, we cant
<asac> we can, but you dont have time
<ogra_> asac, that would need another adbd binary installed
<ogra_> right
<asac> you can also make adbd honour that setting somehow i am sure
<asac> its a time thing
<asac> thats fine
<ogra_> well, i'll have the time, just not now :)
<sergiusens> sil2100: thanks
<ogra_> currently keeping the world working with the locking down eats my time
<ogra_> and it doesnt realyl feel right to ship a fully open adbd by default
<asac> ogra_: only concern:  how will folks recover the infrastructure in case we spit out a bogus image? is that well undertstood?
<ogra_> asac, yes, i work hand in hand with plars
<ogra_> asac, sometimes it needs someone to manually recover the HW thogh ... depends how badly they are screwed
<asac> ogra_: as long as there are clear guidlines how to do that using recovery mode its fine
<ogra_> asac, well, CI simply flashes with --developer-mode and --password handed to ubuntu-device-flash
<ogra_> asac, and i expect that our infra devices will always have an unlocked recovery
<asac> ok
<asac> well as long as plars is happy i am happy :)
<ogra_> plars will be so much more happy with my weekend changes :)
<plars> ogra_: have all of those landed now? I know you said manta should be in better shape now, so I'll work with rick to try to get all those recovered today
<ogra_> plars, utopic-proposed has all changes
<ogra_> plars, rtm-silo-006 has the rtm landing
<plars> also it seems we are somewhat unblocked now and have 2 solutions for button instrumentation. I'm hoping we'll see IS progressing on that pretty quickly now
<plars> ogra_: what all did you change?
<ogra_> plars, i had to move adbd startup after lightdm in any case
<plars> ogra_: ah that
<plars> ogra_: ok, once that's all fully landed, I'll remove those workarounds and try it locally first
<ogra_> plars, so you shoudl be able to drop the hack checking for the UPSTART session var
<plars> ogra_: sounds good
<ogra_> for manta i had to add a fix to the container ...
<ogra_> permissions for the functionfs were set wrongly
<ogra_> manta -proposed should actually work flawless again
<ogra_> (well, as flawless as manta can work :P )
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok. I think I'm done with the gles-sync
<mzanetti> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/234703
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, let me reconfigure then and rebuild :) Looks good, thanks!
<slangasek> alex-abreu: hi, so I see you've approved https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/ubuntu-html5-theme/lp.1369052/+merge/234565; but it's still failing on the CI with an error I don't understand.  Can you help me figure this out? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2917/console
<alex-abreu> slangasek, sorry otp, but from a quick glance seems like a glitch/transient error
<davmor2> ogra_: hmm phablet-config writable-image loop prints Error:device not found until it is rebooted now
<ogra_> davmor2, brendand reported that too, it seems to work though
<ogra_> didnt get to check whats the issue there yet
<davmor2> ogra_: yes indeed
<ogra_> it seems to not use "adb wait-for-device"
<slangasek> alex-abreu: ok.  Do you think I should retry the jenkins job?
<alex-abreu> slangasek, I'd say yes
<sil2100> mzanetti: the rtm silo will finish building soon
<sil2100> mzanetti: so please get your ubuntu-rtm device ready for testing! :)
<sil2100> davmor2: hey! Were you able also to get a list of blocking/critical bugs related to the custom tarball?
<davmor2> sil2100: yes but there is silo 006 I think which will help cwayne land some other stuff
<ogra_> 006 ? thats mine !
<cwayne> davmor2: can i have that list of critical bugs?
<ogra_> tedg, did someone talk to you about the ubuntu-app-launch crashes we see in smoke testing ? looks like another app icon issue (like the one we had before)
<tedg> ogra_, Those would be recoverable errors, not crashes :-)
<tedg> ogra_, Where are they?
<ogra_> well, they produce a .crash file :)
<ogra_> tedg, heh, if i could find one now :P
<ogra_> i hate hate hate hangouts ... we had a valid url in the chat in this mornings meeting
<davmor2> cwayne: you can have bug or the silo landing ;) I need to have the time to sit and write it, the big one as you know is tagger which is due to the camera app so one for bfiller 's team I guess.  Here maps login, picture scope no opening anything when you click open
<bfiller> davmor2: actually has nothing to do with the camera-app itself
<ogra_> tedg, see the other channel
<bfiller> davmor2: it's the camera service backend but it can be fixed in tagger itsleft
<bfiller> itslef
<bfiller> ugh
<davmor2> bfiller: oh interesting
<davmor2> mzanetti: ^
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, I have problems with my HO
<ogra_> same here
<sil2100> ogra_: I can't connect to the link of our landing HO
<sil2100> robru: are you able to connect?
<ogra_> and i'm DROWNING IN HARPS !!!!
<ogra_> argh !!!
<robru> sil2100: yeah I'm the only one in the HO!
<plars> robru: are you able to get in?
<sil2100> Phew, works
<plars> robru: nm, it finally let me in (obviously)
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> now FF crashed
<cjwatson> ogra_: it's an Irish conspiracy
<ogra_> hahaha
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> "can not find server at accounts.google.com"
<ogra_> fun
<robru> ogra_: everybody's there but you
<ogra_> robru, well, i cant get in
<ogra_> and FF crashed again
<sil2100> ogra_: still?
<sil2100> Ouch
<ogra_> it tells me it cant find accounts.google.com
<ogra_> geezy, my firefox is totalyl crazy now
<ogra_> sigh, so much about using a stable release on production machines
<sil2100> mzanetti: rtm packages built! Please test rtm silo 002!
<brendand> davmor2, can't play videos off the SD card?
<ogra_> same issue as with music tracks from eth scope ?
<davmor2> brendand: yeah it is the same as the track issue
<brendand> ogra_, yeah indeed
<sil2100> kgunn_: ping
<kgunn_> sil2100: hey
<sil2100> kgunn_: we need help! There's an urgent ubuntu-rtm qtmir landing we need tested, where mzanetti doesn't seem to be around anymore
<sil2100> It's a blocker that we would like to have landed ASAP
<sil2100> Since it's like the only non-whitelisted blocker currently :)
<sil2100> kgunn_: ubuntu-rtm silo 002
<slangasek> alex-abreu: well, the failure is not intermittent: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2928/console  I do notice that it says it's trying to use python3, but ubuntu-html5-theme seems to only build python2 packages; so I'm not sure how this was working before?
<kgunn_> sil2100: he's around...lemme talk to him
<sil2100> kgunn_: thanks :)
<slangasek> alex-abreu: ah. autopilot was uploaded on August 6 dropping the python2 compatibility code... I would have hoped this would have been regression-tested, but apparently not?
<alex-abreu> slangasek, this one did not indeed ... I'll file a new bug & work on it to port to python 3
<mzanetti> sil2100: I'm still around. testing silo 2 now
<alex-abreu> to serialize the landings
<sil2100> mzanetti: thanks! :) Remember it's ubuntu-rtm that we want to test here
<plars> alf_: psivaa_: I think I have a solution, but I need to patch some code that I don't have access to at the moment. We may be able to force it some other way though if it's urgent
<mzanetti> sil2100: yeah, I'm installing on top of ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<mzanetti> sil2100: is that ok?
<sil2100> Yes, that's the way to go
<kgunn_> mzanetti: don't forget you gotta manually add the package line to the apt sources....can't just use apt-add-repo
<mzanetti> oh
<sil2100> Yeah, that's still b0rken
<mzanetti> ah... understood why. thanks for the hint
<sil2100> My firefox constantly crashes after I exit a hangout
<sil2100> That's a rather specific way of cleaning up the memory
<davmor2> sil2100: FF hates you hate it back it works for me
<ogra_> plars, oh, seems there is a mako now failing too in the 240 test
<plars> ogra_: oh, strange
<ogra_> same erros
<ogra_> error: cannot connect to daemon
<ogra_> Command 'adb shell id -ru' returned non-zero exit status 255
<ogra_> cannot bind 'tcp:5037'
<ogra_> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<sil2100> robru, Ursinha: hey! Is the automerger fixed for cu2d now?
<robru> sil2100: fginther was working on that. last I heard, there was some new node that couldn't run the job properly. workaround was to disable the new node, not sure if it was ever fixed
<sil2100> robru: fginther doesn't seem to be around today, but let me test that later with a merge
<robru> sil2100: yeah please do a merge, even if the -autolanding job fails you can still get good results from the -ci job
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey. not able to install the packages...
<mzanetti> sil2100: you said silo2. I assume that was a typo and you meant silo6
<mzanetti> but still seems the packages are made for utopic and rtm doesn't like them
<sil2100> mzanetti: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002 <- this
<brendand> ogra_, did you say phablet-config writable-image --ppa worked for you?
<mzanetti> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> mzanetti: silo 002 for RTM :)
<ogra_> brendand, you need to hand over the password with -r
<ogra_> (in fact phablet-config should tell you that)
<sil2100> robru: oh, just in case - until we have the qtmir silo landed and a new image built, please only land things that don't seem super risky
<robru> sil2100: hah, ok
<ogra_> plars, hrm ... so the phablet config code actually contains an "adb.start()" which calls adb start-server ...
<brendand> ogra_, yeah i did do that
<ogra_> i wonder if it behaves if we rip out that line
<brendand> ogra_, in fact after it told me to do it :)
<plars> ogra_: oh, that's no good at all
<plars> ogra_: any of the adb commands should start the server, if brendand needs it for some reason though, we should probably check to see if it's necessary first
<ogra_> plars, that predates brendan using phablet-config i guess
<ogra_> old code
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<ogra_> plars, try removing it (on the main() function)
<brendand> john-mcaleely, sil2100 - so it seems very unlikely i'm going to find anything bad enough in this tarball to stave off a release
<john-mcaleely> brendand, that sounds good!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, so, is now a good time to push it?
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: yes, let's ship it
<sil2100> ;)
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, shipped
<lool> Hi folks
<lool> I need to coordinate getting NM with an updated custom tarball
<lool> so I intend to a) disable cron for systme-image + cdimage b) unblock NM c) update custom tarball d) rebuild rootfs e) rebuild image f) re-enable crons
<lool> I've disabeld crons now
<ogra_> lool, very very bad idea
<lool> ogra_: tell me
<lool> ogra_: how so?
<ogra_> lool, are you sure the just uploaded krillin device tarball did actually produce a system image before you did that ?
<lool> ogra_: EPARSE
<lool> ogra_: I want to rebuild the image
<ogra_> lool, watch the conversation here from about 10min ago
<lool> ogra_: do I need for something before I do that?
<ogra_> lool, there was an image in flight right now
<ogra_> that requires the cron to be on
<ogra_> once thats landed properly, do whatever yoou want though :)
<lool> well I can wait
<lool> there, re-enabled
<ogra_> you just said you disabled crons
<ogra_> thanks
<lool> well jsut for some minutes you know
<lool> like, time of a proposed migration
<ogra_> we just need to make sure this lands first
<lool> but sure
<lool> ogra_: mind pinging when it's done?
<ogra_> then the builders are all yours
<ogra_> looks like it just popped out http://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed/krillin/version-41.json
<plars> ogra_: seems to be going ok so far
<ogra_> lool, so now, feel free
<ogra_> plars, oh ? really ? heh
<plars> ogra_: with adb.start() removed that is
<ogra_> i wonder what that was for
<ogra_> sergiusens, do you remember why phablet-config forces "adb start-server" ?
<plars> ogra_: could be a fluke though, I still get the error spam
<lool> thanks
<ogra_> plars, right, thats another issue i think
<ogra_> looking at that now
<lool> did a) and b) now
<lool> waiting for migration
<ogra_> lool, btw, no need to disable cdimage i think
<ogra_> (it would just pick up the latest build as soon as you re-enable system-image ... )
<ogra_> plars, hmm, i think the "adb wait-for-device" call in phablet-tools doesnt hand over a serial at all ...
<plars> ogra_: it should be ok, we set ANDROID_SERIAL
<ogra_> so it finds "somethig"
<ogra_> tries to connect, fails and starts over
<davmor2> robru: sil2100: silo 001 is good to go I don't know if you missed the ping from the bot
<robru> davmor2: yeah I was told not to do any 'risky' landings (which usually means no mir)
<sil2100> davmor2, robru: yeah, I trust davmor2's testing, but let's wait with it until we get qtmir in and an image built
<robru> sil2100: which qtmir landing are we waiting for? did it get in the image that just built?
<robru> oh, that one
<sil2100> robru: the RTM one
<sil2100> 002
<sil2100> robru: mzanetti ist in the middle of testing that
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ phablet-config writable-image
<ogra_> PING launchpad.net (91.189.89.223) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$
 * ogra_ sighs ... 
<ogra_> why cant i reproduce at all what plars and brendand see
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok. rtm image fine with me
<balloons> sergiusens, when you get a chance, could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/remove-python2-support/+merge/233754 or leave a comment on what you'd like fixed?
<ogra_> grmbl
<sil2100> mzanetti: \o/
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ phablet-config -s 0046ceedca13b976 writable-image
<ogra_> PING launchpad.net (91.189.89.223) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$
<sil2100> davmor2: !
<ogra_> even with two emulators running and serail handed over i dont get the spam
<sil2100> davmor2: can you sign-off 002?
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: thank you!
<mzanetti> sil2100: so now I need to test again with utopic, right?
<sil2100> mzanetti: that would be best, yes, but in this case we will anyway land the RTM silo first as it's an exceptional situation
<sil2100> mzanetti: but utopic tested will be nice to get the features correctly landed in utopic later on as well
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok. cool
<ogra_> hmpf, even purging all packages and re-installing them doesnt change a thing
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~/Devel/branches/phablet-tools$ phablet-config writable-image
<ogra_> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<ogra_> * daemon started successfully *
<ogra_> PING launchpad.net (91.189.89.223) 56(84) bytes of data.
<ogra_> plars, can you reproduce the spamming at home ?
<lool> cjwatson: hey, will hints from lp:~ubuntu-touch-release/britney/hints-ubuntu-touch also be used for 14.09-proposed?
<plars> ogra_: not sure, I've got my devices busy troubleshooting something else at the moment here
<ogra_> plars, ok
<ogra_> davmor2, you said you could see the "error: device not found" right ?
<cjwatson> lool: no, there's a hints-ubuntu-rtm branch (though not currently one for ubuntu-touch)
 * ogra_ cant reproduce it 
<cjwatson> lool: what do you need?
<lool> cjwatson: blocking network-manager so that I stop the system-image cron just for the right amount of time
<lool> cjwatson: basically I need to coordinate an update to the custom tarballs in 14.09 with the landing of network-manager
<ogra_> lool, if you are done before 5am you shoudl be fine :)
<lool> ogra_: that's another one
<lool> ogra_: problem is that system-image picks up custom tarballs IMMMEDIATELY
<lool> well
<lool> like every minute
<ogra_> lool, right, so disable cron now
<sil2100> ogra_: what are the current image numbers for our utopic-based devices?
<ogra_> sil2100, 240 for mako
<lool> ogra_: including the image one?
<ogra_> i think 34 for krilling
<sil2100> For flo and manta the latest one is different, right?
<ogra_> lool, yes, just kill everything now that the device tarball is done
<lool> ogra_: well I dont know when NM will be ready though
<lool> ogra_: this is the rtm side of its landing
<ogra_> lool, 3am UTC should be our nightly build, i dont expect anything to *need* an image build before that
<cjwatson> lool: it's blocked
<sil2100> I would like an RTM image after we land qtmir
<sergiusens> ogra_: everything forces adb start server if the first thing it needs is to query the device (e.g.; adb shell getprop ...)
<ogra_> lool, given that sil2100 tries to get a promotable image there might be other reqs though
<cjwatson> lool: SMS me when it's ready to unblock, if you can't find anyone else from the release team
<robru> sil2100: how's your MP coming? ready to merge that?
<ogra_> sergiusens, i know ... thats why i ask why phablet-config has a forced "adb start-server" in it :)
<sil2100> robru: ah, let me try that in a moment, busy gathering e-mail intel ;)
<robru> cool
<lool> ogra_, cjwatson: To be clearer, I dont know yet when NM goes in; it's just entering QA for RTM AIUI
<lool> so could just land tomorrow
<lool> but ok
<sil2100> ogra_: so, the mako and flo/manta image numbers didn't get out of sync?
<ogra_> lool, right, we will need an image before that
<lool> that's ok
<ogra_> sil2100, they did, sorry, distracted ... one sec
<lool> in fact, now that cjwatson blocked it there, we're good
<lool> we can do the same thing as last time
<sil2100> davmor2: piiing
<lool> when it's ready to be published in rtm
<ogra_> sil2100, so, mako, manta, flo and emulator are 240, krillin is 34, right, seems we didnt get out of sync at all
<sil2100> ogra_: phew, since I didn't know if I just read the smoketesting dashboard wrong
<ogra_> lool, but i thought custom tarballs cant land without QA signoff anyway anymore, so that shouldnt cause you any issues ...
<ogra_> at least thats what was discussed here oon friday iirc
<sergiusens> ogra_: oh, then I don't know; it shouldn't be a bad thing though
<sergiusens> balloons: added comments
<asac> lool: yes, i fyou have custom tarball drop that needs to go into any channel, work with landing team to arrange qa sign off for rtm
<ogra_> sergiusens, its fine unless you have a server as root running and try to spawn one as normal user
<ogra_> i guess
<ogra_> hmm, no
<ogra_> doesnt seem to have any impact at all
<sil2100> davmor2: piiing ;)
<sergiusens> ogra_: shouldn't be a problem, no
<davmor2> sil2100: man you need to get your i key fixed
<sil2100> davmor2: uh oh sorrrrrrry ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: and your R key needs real help :D
<davmor2> sil2100: whats up
<davmor2> sil2100: oh it's ready
<asac> is the input fix good?
<davmor2> asac: I don't know I just got back from tea to find out it had landed ;)
<asac> ok thats a good desert i guess :)
<ogra_> hm
<ogra_> again no progressbar on OTA upgrade
<asac> ogra_: can you file a bug and find someone who wants to own it
<ogra_> asac, for/against what ?
 * ogra_ files a bug that "davmor2 should get a good dessert after tea"
 * davmor2 confirms ogra_ s bug
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> asac, some minimal kind of reference would be really helpful ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: black forest gateau
<ogra_> err ? LOL
<sergiusens> cjwatson: random question; should the citrain mark the release as 'devel' in the changelog to make the sync easier to the "other" archive?
<davmor2> sil2100: hmmmm browser doesn't work
<ogra_> davmor2, white screen ?
<ogra_> i have seen that on the weekend i think
<davmor2> ogra_: nope Network Error it appears you are having trouble viewing google.com
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> well, dont blame the browser
<ogra_> chekc with some webapps
<ogra_> thats most likely actually a wifi issue
<davmor2> lool: is this what your nm image fixes ^
 * ogra_ guesses thats rather for location service
<lool> davmor2: no
<ogra_> davmor2, the device tarball had some wifi fixes
<lool> davmor2: I'm getting slownesses with latest NM personallly
<lool> ah perhaps it's not NM
<lool> with latest image from this morning, I had network trouble
<lool> ogra_: you're saying latest device tarball from this pm will improve things?
<ogra_> lool, the changelog had two wlan fixes
<davmor2> ogra_: I'm guessing they didn't
<ogra_> davmor2, are you on 41 already ?
<davmor2> ogra_: I always fresh flash latest before testing a silo
<ogra_> k
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap 41
<lool> ogra_: actaully sorry, that's on mako
<lool> so something has regressed there I guess
<ogra_> smells like
<lool> trainguards: I've just thought that the HERE bits in the custom tarball are actually useless with the broken location-service side anyway
<lool> so I guess it doesn't hurt to update these
<lool> but I'll coordinate with cwayne for the krillin/rtm one obviously
<ogra_> lool, and with QA i think
<ogra_> since friday they need signoff
<ogra_> (however that is supposed to be tested)
<sergiusens> robru: sil2100 can I get something for line 52 now?
 * ogra_ hands sergiusens some icecream for line 52
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox_, asac, sil2100: ouch so after reboot wifi said it was connected and it wasn't turned it off and back on again now everything is fine :(
<ogra_> davmor2, i see that often here but nothing in the logs :(
<robru> sergiusens: there are no free rtm silos unfortunately
<sergiusens> robru: ah, I set 2 to pass just a minute ago ;-) would need a sync to utopic and then can be fired away
<ogra_> and QA is busy on all fronts
<robru> sergiusens: ok i can publish those
<sergiusens> robru: just keep in mind that these are the inverted pilots
<sergiusens> robru: as in rtm first, utopic after
<robru> sergiusens: yeah
<robru> sergiusens: looks like there's 2 utopic silos for you if nobody beats me to them
<lool> ogra_: ok
<ogra_> lool, though i wonder if you could get an exception for simple HERE fixes, but thats a QA decision
<ogra_> practically all auto landing should be stopped since friday so yu shoudl be able to just generate a new one with only that changed
<robru> sil2100: does sync:N work from rtm->utopic yet? I have sergiusens landing...
<sil2100> robru: the branch I'll be testing and merging soon is supposed to allow that -> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/cu2d-syncbothways/+merge/234708
<robru> sil2100: merging soon -> merging today?
<sil2100> I hope so! Testing it now
<robru> sergiusens: ok i assigned you utopic 18 but don't build that yet
<robru> sergiusens: ok you also got utopic 19 but don't build that one either (not till after sil lands his branch)
<robru> sil2100: ping sergiusens and I when that branch is merged & deployed
<sil2100> robru: ACK!
<robru> thanks
<robru> brb, lunch
 * lool kicks an image build
<lool> (utopic)
<sergiusens> sounds good to me
<sil2100> robru: ok, seems to work for the case of ubuntu-rtm -> ubuntu, need to just check if it still works for ubuntu -> ubuntu-rtm
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 241 building (started: 20140915 19:05) ===
<sil2100> davmor2: how's the testing going?
<sil2100> Is the issue GONE?
<davmor2> sil2100: good news I can't reproduce the error, however the lack of networking from time to time is not so good
<sil2100> davmor2: networking? Is that something new?
<ogra_> i see it all the time ... but i cant find any data for it
<davmor2> sil2100: it is for me it was working fine till I landed on 41
<ogra_> all logs are completely silent
<sil2100> ogra_: on 41?
<ogra_> i always have to tap on my AP once to make it work
<ogra_> sil2100, on all images since i got my krillin
<sil2100> ogra_: ah, ok
<ogra_> this is the first time i see someone reproduce it
<davmor2> sil2100: I on the other hand only hit it on 41 and never before
<sergiusens> sil2100: robru I guess I should hold on the merge and clean, right?
<robru> sergiusens: yeah
<sergiusens> no locks there yet I guess
<sil2100> sergiusens: well, we can then do a sync from ubuntu-rtm archive, which will work now instantly
<robru> sil2100: oh?
<sil2100> sergiusens: the only bits that don't work yet is doing a sync from an ubuntu-rtm silo to a ubuntu silo ;)
<sergiusens> sil2100: robru then lets do that
<sergiusens> less error prone as well
<sil2100> robru: it should work, just do sync:ubuntu-rtm,14.09
<sil2100> I mean
<sil2100> sync:ubuntu-rtm,14.09 source_package_name
<robru> sil2100: oh ok
<robru> sergiusens: yeah merge & clean away
 * ogra_ shades his ears and waits for the universe to implode
<davmor2> sil2100, cyphermox_, ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8352554/ I get a setup error at the top
<sil2100> It *should* work... but no one cared about this use-case before, so it probably didn't get much testing
<robru> sergiusens: ok silos utopic 18 and 19 are ready to build
 * sil2100 crosses fingers
<sergiusens> sil2100: robru do I still need "watch only" ?
<robru> sergiusens: no you need to a real build.
<davmor2> sil2100: see silo-002 ^
<cyphermox_> davmor2: I don't know why this is popping up, NM shouldn't be service activated it should be started by upstart pretty early. Something ought to be starting before it right now and causing this to happen, but right now from the log it doesn't appear to be a major issue. Is this translating into an error in UI>
<sil2100> And then probably a watch_only build as well as we still have that bug with source uploads
<sil2100> davmor2: :D
<sil2100> \o/
<sergiusens> robru: that's what I wanted to hear :-)
<sil2100> robru: will you do the honor and publish silo 002 rtm?
<robru> sil2100: done ;-)
<davmor2> cyphermox_: no connection to the net, you have to tap on the ap to restart the connection and then it all works fine
<sil2100> robru: if you could watch for this to land in the rtm archive and kick a new image once it's in it would be awesome
<sil2100> robru: (and try also spying on the ubuntu landing of this silo to get tested and landed as well)
<sergiusens> sil2100: robru yeah, I need a watch now
<robru> sil2100: can we kick rtm images?
<cyphermox_> davmor2: what version of NM are you running?
<sil2100> robru: uhh, right... you'll have to pester poor ogra_ or rsalveti
<robru> sergiusens: ugh wtf? i thought that bug was only for sync:N silos
<cwayne> ogra_: i still dont quite know how to gate the custom tarball yet.. should we have a separate jenkins job attached to the promoted channel and have it copied there when blessed by QA?
<sil2100> robru: no, it's a bug in all source uploads o_O
<robru> sil2100: crap
<sil2100> Didn't find the time to understand that, since I thought it's an LP bug, but I can't understand why it works for branch-generated uploads
<sil2100> Sounds crazy
<ogra_> cwayne, well, first of all i assume you switched off all automated bits that put the traball into the download place, right ? so if you put it in place manually you can coordinate with QA somehow
<ogra_> cwayne, thats what we do for the device tarballs
<davmor2> cyphermox_: ii  network-manager                               0.9.8.8-0ubuntu23           armhf                       network management framework (daemon and userspace tools)
<robru> sil2100: well between the argparse-apocalypse and stopping citrain shelling out to itself (both things which touched build script's method of invoking watch-ppa) I probably broke something
<cwayne> ogra_: i hadn't yet, last i was told was to make it run at midnight utc.. i can switch it off now
<ogra_> cwayne, well, ask asac then ... i think he assumed it was off and all landings would be QA gated
<ogra_> probably i misunderstood that though
<asac> we dont want to really shoot the new custom tarballs into rtm channel without any gate, yes.
<asac> cwayne: ^
<asac> make that a manual hand over... just put your new tarball out and ask landing team to arrange the qa testing etc.
<sil2100> robru: ok, the branch seems to work, let me approve it and see if it auto-merges
<sil2100> Fingers crossed!
<asac> then that gets put into the right place for system image to pick up
<cyphermox_> davmor2: looks as though NM is crashing, but you're not running a new version... are there files in /var/crash?
<robru> sil2100: cool
<ogra_> asac, well, there was the question from lool as well ... he has HERE bugfix only stuff to land as i understood ... and that goes via custom
<cwayne> asac: so not even on -proposed images?
<asac> yes, i already answerd that
<cwayne> and what about the HERE bits
<asac> same same
<ogra_> k
<asac> we have no real way to make that different
<asac> currently rtm -proposed is qa gated
<asac> devel-proposd in theory not, but since we dont have way to land in one way or the other and since rtm is what matters it doesnt make a diff
<davmor2> cyphermox_: mtp and trust_store nothing for nm
<cyphermox_> hmm
<cwayne> well then what we need to do is get stgraber to remove the tarballs from the channels then
<cyphermox_> davmor2: what image then?
<davmor2> cyphermox_: apparently ogra_ has had it for a while
<asac> cwayne: which tarballs?
<davmor2> cyphermox_: image 41
<cwayne> aka nothing to do with the jenkins jobs building..
<asac> yes
<cwayne> asac: custom
<asac> we need a dr4op location
<cyphermox_> could you file a bug about this and make sure to include that syslog, the image number, version of NM and such?
<asac> like we do for device
<asac> same approach
<asac> you drop them somewhere
<asac> and we copy them to the pickup location after we are all happy
<cyphermox_> I see no reason why that's happening, and it probably isn't crashing if there's nothing in /var/cras
<asac> cwayne: you jus need to put the tarballs out in a different spot than where the job picks them up from
<davmor2> cyphermox_: only happened for me on 41 and only happens on reboots
<cyphermox_> I've rebooted my devices many times, never had this happen
<davmor2> cyphermox_: I will happily file though
<asac> cwayne: and make the copy to that place something we only do that if it is fine for the gate
<cwayne> asac: well first we'd need to change the channel definitions, as right now they pick up from jenkins
<asac> cwayne: check how john is doing it with device tarball. its the same
<cwayne> it's not the same, because that's not built in jenkins
<sil2100> o/
<asac> cwayne: we should build it into jenkins directly :)
<asac> cwayne: just change jenkins to put it elsewhere
<cwayne> asac: its not jenkins that would need to change, it s-i server
<asac> why?
<asac> you can change jenkins
<asac> stgraber can change si server
<cwayne> because si server is looking at that jenkins job
<cwayne> the jenkins job doesnt put anything anywhere
<cwayne> s-i polls it
<asac> cwayne: aha
<asac> well i have asked stgraber i -touch
<ogra_> cyphermox_, as davmor2 said, i see it all the time (a few times a day when waking up the device from sleep) .... i checked all logs i know more than once, there is *nothing* in them
<ogra_> and i also doubt its a NM thing ...
<ogra_> rather indicator
<davmor2> ogra_, cyphermox_:
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1369718
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369718 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "network not connecting on reboots from time to time" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> hitting return instead of space is a real sign that I need to knock off.  Right catch you all tomorrow, cyphermox_ if you need anything else add it to the report I'll throw it up there tomorrow am for you
<cyphermox_> alright, thanks!
<cjwatson> sergiusens: The changelog header makes no difference either way to syncs
<cjwatson> sergiusens: That just controls the default contents of the Distribution field in the generated .changes file (even that, it's possible to edit ...), which matters for uploads but not copies
<sergiusens> thanks for the clarification
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: any chance of qa sign-off for rtm/landing-003? i added some steps to test
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 241 DONE (finished: 20140915 19:55) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/241.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: Got any info about what the change actually does and what components of the system are affected?  Are there any AP or manual tests for the changes?
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: it just copies apparmor pre-compiled profiles from /custom/cache/apparmor to /var/cache/apparmor
<cwayne> manual tests are described in that paste, pretty much just apply that tarball and check that stuff was copied over
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: AppArmor changes have traditionally had a high rate of breaking stuff though.
<lool> trainguards: sorry, what do I need to do after adding another mp to the spreadsheet to get an updated package in the silo? this is for location-service in ubuntu silo 2
<lool> I've added a second branch stacked on the first one
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: this isn't an apparmor change though, it's just doing the same thing we do for the core apps installed into the rootfs
<robru> lool: you need to run the reconfigure job and then run the build job again
<lool> thanks
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: How will that custom tarball get landed?
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: we're still trying to work that out now, but this change will not break if the tarball doesn't have anything in /custom/cache/apparmor (which it doesn't now)
<cwayne> and custom tarballs are going to be gated, we just need to figure out exactly how it's going to be given to you guys to test
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: I'm hoping we can find a way to test that...  I heard something like this just a few hours ago: "the custom image that landed without QA sign off added about 8 regressions"
<robru> heads up peeps, I just deployed some new code to citrain production, please ping me if anything explodes in your face
<sergiusens> lool: any eta on lxc-android-config being released from silo 2?
<cwayne> how can they be regressions in new apps
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: So, I'm trying to make sure every part of this is testable.
<cwayne> they're new scopes that still have bugs, not regressions to be fair  :)
<cwayne> but yes, we have everything gated now so now new custom tarball will land without qa's distinct approval
<jdstrand> I'm not too sure I agree with the assessment that apparmor changes have a high rate of breaking stuff
<jdstrand> in fact, I actively oppose that position
<cwayne> what we need to figure out is the eaiest way to get that to you to get your approval
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: I don't know the details, unfortunately.  New components will need new test plans though.  Maybe the initial landing won't need it, but each one afterward will.
<ogra_> sergiusens, note that rtm 006 blocks lxc-android-config currently (waiting for QA signoff)
<jdstrand> apparmor just gets blamed when it blocks something cause something else changes
<lool> sergiusens: I had to rebase it twice
<jdstrand> and since there is a lot of change...
<lool> sergiusens: I'm finishing a build in landing 2 and then it can go in utopic
<sergiusens> lool: oh nice; good thing it's on some form of vcs ;-)
<lool> sergiusens: haha
<sergiusens> lool: good, you understood it :-)
<lool> yeah, I was sad too
 * ogra_ throws little paperballs at sergiusens 
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper: where are you getting your data that apparmor changes have a high rate of breaking things?
<ToyKeeper> jdstrand: Anecdotal.  Perhaps it's a low rate, but when something breaks it tends to break in very noticeable ways?
<ToyKeeper> ISTR some landings where apparmor rule updates made nearly the entire device non-functional, but not recently.
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper: I can't remember an apparmor change breaking something. it has the potential to break things, but that is why we are so fanatical about testing. I think you may be seeing a lot of apparmor denials-- but that is not because of apparmor uploads-- those are because of other uploads that need new accesses
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper: I don't recall those landings, and I'm the one who does the landings
<ogra_> well, often enough app policy breakage gets discussed as "apparmor breakage"
<jdstrand> indeed
<ogra_> if we say it iften enough it must become true one day ;)
<ToyKeeper> It's hard to recall the details from that long ago.  It's very possible that it just got blamed on apparmor because the syslog had denials for a lot of other components.
<jdstrand> I think it would be good to not perpetuate that if we can help it
<lool> finished the image build, re-enabled system-image cron
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: In any case, my device is almost done flashing so I can test that.
<jdstrand> yes, syslogs are riddled with denials due to lack of correct policy groups, changes in the system, new components being added. our landings *fix* those :)
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: With no tests for the user-visible bits though, it'll probably default to a fairly long smoke test suite.
<ogra_> jdstrand, just change the text in syslog to "not-apparmor-really: DENIED"
<jdstrand> ToyKeeper: the worst apparmor-related bug I know of was when the time wasn't being set right and the time was off and policy didn't get updated and there were denials as a result. that was not apparmor at all
<cwayne> there are no user-visible bits though..
<jdstrand> ogra_: hehe
<cwayne> just have it change the text in syslog to incriminate whoever youre the most mad at that day
<cwayne> mad at bill? dialer-app DENIED
<ogra_> "your.-custom-tarball-broke-me: DENIED !!!11!!one"
<ogra_> :)
<robru> rsalveti: ogra_: anybody around to kick an RTM image? we got qtmir in there
<ogra_> sure
<robru> ogra_: thanks
<ogra_> triggered
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 43 building (started: 20140915 20:30) ===
<tedg> trainguards, Can I please get a silo for line 69?
<robru> tedg: OK you got 15
<tedg> robru, Awesome, thank you!
<robru> tedg: you're welcome!
<bfiller> robru: need silos for 64-66 when any become available
<kenvandine> whoops... robru why did it set my silo 20 to landed?
<kenvandine> i guess i did something wrong there when freeing...
<kenvandine> i went to clean and chose only free ppa
<robru> kenvandine: not sure, well look soon
<kenvandine> robru, no biggy... just weird that the spreadsheet status went to landed :)
<kenvandine> it didn't land anything :)
<kenvandine> which is good :-p
<kenvandine> robru, i assume i did something wrong :)
<robru> kenvandine: hm, your job paramters look fine, not sure why it said landed. weird
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 43 DONE (finished: 20140915 21:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/43.changes ===
<ogra_> robru, there you go :)
<robru> ogra_: thanks
 * ogra_ vanishes into the night
<kenvandine> robru, ok, thx
<kenvandine> robru, when we have a free silo, can you please assign one for line 71?
<robru> kenvandine:
<robru> k
<robru> ;-)
 * kenvandine needs to head out
<kenvandine> thanks
<robru> davmor2: alf_ camako: I don't know what the hell you people think you tested in silo rtm1 but there sure isn't a mir package in there.
<camako> robru, I watched it build with my own eyes...
<robru> camako: not sure what to tell you, the PPA is empty and the clean job was last run 3 days ago. maybe you're thinking of the utopic build
<camako> robru, there was something fishy, though...
<camako> robru, silo dashboard page said packages built... but the PPA page said it was still building..
<camako> robru, we waited for the PPA to report  finished building
<camako> Robru, see I think it happened again
<camako> Mir doesn't take 2 mins to build
<robru> camako: right, there's a bug in citrain that makes it report Packages Built prematurely. but the PPAs operate independently, there's no bug that makes PPAs go blank
<robru> camako: anyway I started a build of it now: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001/+builds?build_state=building
<camako> Robru, I don't know what happened either but alf brought it to our attention on a call and we were all looking at the PPA page and were all confused... But then the page reported that it finished building
<camako> Robru, and why is there a mir package in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 ? If it wasn't built?
<camako> Is that the source package?
<camako> I think it's the whole package and looking at the date, it shows that it was built on 9/12 (Friday)...
<camako> Robru ^^
<camako> Anyways, I think we have some other yet-to-be-discovered bugs somewhere
<robru> camako: it's there because I *just* uploaded it now. the silo was empty when I went to publish it.
<robru> camako: so please retest it when it finishes building
<robru> camako: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-001 "Uploaded 6 minutes ago"
<camako> Robru, No it was there already... I had that page on my screen here before you started to build... I'll email the screenshot to you... It doesn't say "Uploaded 6 mins ago" on this page.. Because it was uploaded on Friday.
<camako> Robru, I'm confused, how did you upload a package that is yet to be built?
<Ursinha> camako: there are source packages and binary packages; once a source package is uploaded, it has to be built by launchpad, that will then publish the binaries
<robru> camako: the same way I uploaded everything i've ever uploaded in my life?
<camako> robru, okay so it's a source package... I'm just trying to understand...
<Ursinha> camako: yes.. you upload source packages, launchpad builds binaries from it
<robru> camako: we don't upload binaries, we upload source packages and they get built in the PPA. that's how they all are
<camako> Ursinha, robru, ok thanks... It's all a black box to me... Sorry if my questions were stupid. I'm trying to make sense of what happened. We'll retest tomorrow.
<robru> camako: yeah I'm not sure where the package went. it's very mysterious
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: Not sure if you're still around, but is it expected that some of the files in /custom/cache/apparmor/ will differ from the same-named file in /var/cache/apparmor/ ?
<Ursinha> camako: not stupid at all :)
<camako> Ursinha, perhaps slightly annoying :-)
<Ursinha> camako: no.. what is annoying is this thing of packages disappearing and we having no clue why
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: yes, it only copied it from /custom if its newer
<camako> Ursinha: +1
<Ursinha> camako: we're trying to narrow this down
<ToyKeeper> Ah, and since none of the custom files were newer, it only copied ones which were actually missing.
<cwayne> yes, since your phone would have already compiled them on first boot
<ToyKeeper> Going to have to retest a bunch of stuff on the base image...  so far I haven't had even one boot be solid enough to run for more than about 2 minutes.
<ToyKeeper> I think I saw bug reports about these things earlier though, probably not the silo.
<cwayne> yeah, i'd be incredibly confused it it were the silo, it's literally 1 upstart job that does a cp -nu :)
<ToyKeeper> Sorry for the long test process, part of that is me figuring out what's actually affected and catching up on new bugs from the weekend.
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: no worries! i'd rather we be thorough than have issues :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-16
<kgunn__> ToyKeeper: you on ?
<kgunn__> guess not...
<ToyKeeper> kgunn__: Hi.
<ToyKeeper> kgunn__: I haven't needed to do AP tests yet since the password bits landed, but I think it *might* be working in the UITK test plan script.
<ToyKeeper> It uses a trick to run basic commands, but I don't see the trick used for phablet-test-run.
<ToyKeeper> "trick" meaning this: adb shell 'echo foo | sudo -S whatever'
<ToyKeeper> root@ubuntu-phablet:~# ./foo.sh
<ToyKeeper> bash: ./foo.sh: /bin/bash: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<ToyKeeper> ... what.
<ToyKeeper> (the same script runs fine if I log in via adb shell)
<ToyKeeper> apparmor is blocking it
<kgunn__> ToyKeeper: hey...stepped away for a bit, thanks for following up...yeah, i think there used to be a hole that got plugged :P
<kgunn__> i ran unity8 ap last week...but alas, no joy tonight
<kgunn__> robru: you on? i could use a reconfig on silo11 if you are
<robru> kgunn__: sure
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 243 building (started: 20140916 02:05) ===
<kgunn__> thanks man!
<robru> kgunn__: you're welcome!
<tedg> So the UAL branch works for me on Utopic.
<tedg> If someone was sitting around and wanted to play with something, I'd love it if they ran silo 13
<tedg> (on utopic)
<tedg> Nothing specific, just make sure it works.
<Ursinha> oh, bot is on a spree today
<robru> Ursinha: looks normal to me? I guess there was a flurry of landing activity
<sergiusens> Ursinha: I'm on a landing spree
<sergiusens> but calling in for the night now ;-)
<Ursinha> sergiusens: :)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 44 building (started: 20140916 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 243 DONE (finished: 20140916 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/243.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 44 DONE (finished: 20140916 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/44.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> kenvandine, ralsina_: silo rtm-011 doesn't appear to behave according to the description in its MP.
<ToyKeeper> Specifically, gdbus generated a notification immediately even with auto-download enabled (comments say that should only happen without auto-download).  And then it didn't auto-download the update.
<ToyKeeper> I'm not sure if this is due to me having previously turned off auto-download so that I could get the silo installed on an older image without it updating too soon.  Even racing to the settings after flashing, it had already found the newer image and downloaded about 5% before I could pause it and change the setting.
<tvoss> good morning
<ToyKeeper> sil... isn't here.  D'oh.
<ToyKeeper> Spreadsheet row 50 seems to have an issue...  its silo info disappeared, so the automatic triggers aren't working.  It should point to rtm silo 011, which is approved but not moving forward.
<Mirv> looking
<Mirv> ToyKeeper: fixed. thanks for reporting. the spreadsheet loses those required id:s almost daily for some landings for unknown reasons (either google to blame or our scripts).
<ToyKeeper> Thanks!
<Mirv> tvoss: you probably won't mind if I rebuild the qtubuntu-sensors manually now that platform-api finished which is pre-requirement
<tvoss> Mirv, yup
<tvoss> Mirv, I actually need to rebuild both
<tvoss> Mirv, forgot to push a revision :/
<tvoss> hmmm, is the latest devel-proposed not booting?
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<sil2100> tvoss: pong
<brendand> psivaa_, do you know any reason why i'd get an IndexError when running phablet-click-test-setup?
<psivaa_> brendand: not off the top of my head
<psivaa_> IndexError?
<asac> sil2100: did the image last night get kicked after the input landing? :)
<asac> good morning
<brendand> psivaa_, yeah no-one seems to know anything about it
<asac> yay
<asac> i couldnt rfeproduce the dash hang
 * asac tries another  time
<Mirv> brendand: psivaa_: I got too, but I then simply used the autopilot tests I had checkout on Friday...
<Mirv> maybe some python update causing it?
<brendand> Mirv, i think it's somewhat related to the developer mode changes
<brendand> Mirv, CI must do something that we don't do locally
<brendand> Mirv, probably setting the password, but even that doesn't seem to work here
<brendand> psivaa_, what's the line you use to put phablet in sudoers?
<sil2100> asac: I instructed robru to do that, but anyway the 3 o-clock one would normally have the issue fixed already
<sil2100> Soooo
<sil2100> Once Dave is up and does promotion testing, we'll be good for promotion
<tvoss> hmmm, the modem fails to attach, although I have a very sensible signal strength in my office
<psivaa_> brendand: sorry, fighting with adb protocol fault issue with krillin smoke
<asac> sil2100: o/ (only one arm for now)
<asac> hehe
<psivaa_> brendand: "adb shell 'echo ubuntuci |sudo -S bash -c '\''echo phablet ALL=\(ALL\) NOPASSWD: ALL > /etc/sudoers.d/phablet && chmod 600 /etc/sudoers.d/phablet'\'''"
<sil2100> asac: yeah ;) Since we don't know if there's no other promotion blocker here or there
<davmor2> morning all
<sil2100> davmor2: morning!
<sil2100> davmor2: could you give the latest krillin ubuntu-rtm image a spin?
<davmor2> no
<sil2100> Meanie
<davmor2> sil2100: I've decided it's safer not to
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> ;)
<asac> i couldnt reproduce the input hang anymore with the instructions from the bug ... think thats safe
<sil2100> davmor2: anyway, 44 I think is the image we would like to check
<sil2100> ogra_: do you know why the number got bumped so much?
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah will do once everything is ticking along
<ogra_> sil2100, nope
<sil2100> ogra_: I know #41 had the new device tarball, but what about 42, hmm
<ogra_> sil2100, 43 was built by me when your input fix landed
<ogra_> and 44 is the auto build
<ogra_> not sure about 42
<davmor2> sil2100: 42 was possibly the tarball build for nm
<davmor2> sil2100: blame lool
<sil2100> Time to get dressed
<ogra_> sil2100, 42 is definitely some external tarball ... not sure which though
<brendand> bzoltan, how do you get phablet-click-test-setup to work with the uitk from the silo installed?
<ogra_> sil2100, and given the device version hasnt changed it must be the custom tarball
<brendand> bzoltan, for me it fails and it seem to be related to looking for the new uitk version in the Release pocket
<lool> yesterday I triggered a new build around 7pm UTC and published a new image for utopic around 9pm UTC
<sil2100> lool: ACK, thanks
<ogra_> lool, right, but we are talking about RTM builds, i dont think you touched these, did you ?
<bzoltan> brendand:  phablet-click-test-setup --distribution=ubuntu-rtm --series=14.09  and I use the test plan scrip -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8356325/
<lool> ogra_: I did not
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> bzoltan, why dont you submit that to phablet-tools ?:)
<ogra_> (well, probably a bit more generic)
<bzoltan> ogra_: It is part of the UITK project  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/uitk_test_plan.sh
<ogra_> bzoltan, right, but it looks liek a good way to generalize testing
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is as generic as it can get .. it flashes Utopic or RTM, sets up whatever PPA or silo and runs the tests
<bzoltan> ogra_: it works for me
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is a simple shell script I keep tuning as the tools and the images change ...
<brendand> bzoltan, the problem is that it wants to get the ppa version of uitk but it is looking in the archive
<bzoltan> ogra_:  more details here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/ui-toolkit As I have understand from ToyKeeper, it is not perfect tool for all environment
<bzoltan> brendand:  for the UITK testing I do not care what the phablet-click-test-setup is doing with the UITK, because the first thing I do is to delete the crap it downloads :)
<bzoltan> brendand:  Ohh.. one important detail. You can not use the phablet-click-test-setup after you have added a PPA to the sources
<brendand> bzoltan, so how do you test it then?
<bzoltan> brendand:  first you should do the phablet-click-test-setup on the stock image and after all the click tests are done you are free to add PPA
<brendand> bzoltan, that's ugly
<brendand> oh well
<bzoltan> brendand: It is not a beauty contest :)
<brendand> bzoltan, and then after i need to delete the autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit directory?
<bzoltan> brendand:  that is how it works... I am validating the release candidate from the Silo or from the PPA, so I need the UITK tests from there, not the one what the phablet-click-test-setup pulls
<bzoltan> brendand:  check the function I use to provision the device -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8356384/
<ToyKeeper> brendand: phablet-click-test-setup fails after adding a UITK silo...  it works for any other silo, just not UITK.  You can work around it by doing it pre-silo or by editing p-c-t-s to catch the error and not die.  The other AP suites install fine, just not UITK.
<bzoltan> brendand:  each line is important .. no kidding. Each line, each sleep was  hours of strugle
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  No, the phablet-click-test-setup will fail for all cases when the Silo has the package what the phablet-click-test-setup tries to download. That is how it works.
<ToyKeeper> Perhaps, I just haven't ever run into the issue on anything else.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  so if you have a silo with the unity8 and you add that silo to the image first then the phablet-click-test-setup will fail, because it tries to download the unity8 and get confused with the version numbers.
<ToyKeeper> In any case, editing p-c-t-s allows it to finish, and as an added bonus, it fails on UITK so you won't need to manually delete the files for that part.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  it is a known issue. Could not even be considered  as a bug, because the phablet-click-test-setup works like that. It checks what version is available and tries to pull the one it finds from the archive .. but if N+1 version is in the PPA and N is in the archive than it can not download the N+1 fromthe archive.
<ToyKeeper> brendand: This bit of p-c-t-s allows it to continue after a failed package: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8356416/
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  you have to delete the ~phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit ... it is important to make sure that the tests are not using the archive UITK tests when you validate a release candidate what most likely has newer tests.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: Yes, and when p-c-t-s fails it has a nice side effect of not installing the tests which would normally need to be deleted.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: brendand: I would suggest to use the script from the UITK project. It works out of box without any need to hack the phablet-click-test-setup
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  if the phablet-click-test-setup fails on UITK then it does not download anything else either. The solution is simpple.. first you do phablet-click-test-setup and then add the PPA. No need to apply hacks.
<ToyKeeper> bzoltan: That's what my last link works around.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: and that is not necessary if you do the provisioning in the right order.
<davmor2> Mirv: your cat let me down :'(
<ToyKeeper> That's why I specified in the test plan to set up click tests before adding the silo.
<ToyKeeper> This particular test plan requires provisioning a little differently than every other test plan, so I tried to document the process even though that info would normally be redundant.
<ToyKeeper> But since brendand already ran into the click test issue, I was trying to provide info on ways to proceed.
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper: That is what the script does automatically
<brendand> p-c-t-s should really handle that better anyway
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I would suggest to remove the last section from the UITK test plan, because it is partially redundant and could be confusing. I do not suggest manual provisioning to anybody, because that is error prone  and could lead to mysteriously failing tests.
<ToyKeeper> In any case, I was on my way to bed, just heard a ping and saw a question unanswered which I had already stubbed my toe on and found solutions.
<ToyKeeper> I'm okay with removing the first section of the UITK test plan page, since nobody actually uses it and the list is just going to get more and more out of date over time.
<Mirv> davmor2: that was indeed a bit worrying so I had to go looking. I found him being lazy on the balcony: http://people.canonical.com/~tjyrinki/thecat.JPG
<davmor2> Mirv: Yay Cat \o/  world needs MOAR pictures of cats :)
<bzoltan> ToyKeeper:  I am talking about the last section. To keep the rest of the Test Plan up to date is my responsibility.
<Laney> I forgot or don't know if I have to Ready? before getting a silo
<Laney> oh
<Laney> that answers that
<sil2100> Mirv: when is your MOTU meeting?
<sil2100> Mirv: that cat picture is cute, MOAR indeed!
<Mirv> sil2100: next Monday
<ogra_> psivaa_, could you hack /etc/init/android-tools-adbd.conf on one of the devices and change the "stop on" line there to "stop on stopped lighdm" ?
<ogra_> and then check if it still behaves weird
<psivaa_> ogra_: will try that. we are unable to log in to the server that's hosting the devices yet.
<ogra_> uh, oh, why is that ?
<psivaa_> there is some disk space warning in nagios. dont have more information on that. that probably needs a reboot
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> probably thats our root cause then
<sil2100> davmor2: anything worrying so far?
<davmor2> sil2100: I've only scratched the surface it'll be much latter before I can tell you that
<ogra_> psivaa_, ha ! ... there is an adb.reboot() call missing in phablet-config
<ogra_> psivaa_, this should fix the world: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8356768/
<psivaa_> ogra_: ohh,  great. could try that in the lab once we reboot the server
<ogra_> psivaa_, so disregard the former thing, that one line in phablet-config will do it
<psivaa_> ogra_: ack
<ogra_> adb really doesnt get along well when the device reboots itself ... needs to happen via adb (else adb wait-for-device immediately returns because the shutdown takes a few seconds)
<brendand> sil2100, promotion is going to happen today right?
<ogra_> psivaa_, once you can test: https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/fix-phablet-config-reboot/+merge/234792
<sil2100> brendand: depending if davmor2 finds anything or not
<brendand> sil2100, well how bad does it have to be :)
<sil2100> brendand: depends on how rigorous davmor2 feels today!
<satoris> Hi. I was told line 14 has not landed because some mrs are not approved. Anyone know what those are (the landing sheet does not say and all of them should have landed to respective trunks already)?
<davmor2> brendand: it's me and I'm feeling particularly vindictive ;)
 * davmor2 awaits the tears from sil2100 
<brendand> sil2100, davmor2 - we really need a promotion for beta testing
<davmor2> brendand: I'm working on it dude so far so good, it's not perfect but I think it is the best image we have  had for a long while :)
<sil2100> I suspect we should be promotable, I was just a bit worried yesterday when davmor2 mentioned those network issues
<sil2100> Which ogra_ said had on krillin from the start
<sil2100> But still
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i have three APs in my house ... obviously there is a long standing bug with such wifi setups
<ogra_> so my bug might rather be that one than davmor2's
<ogra_> brendand, davmor2, i would appreciate if one of you need to run phablet-config writable-image today, if he could test https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/fix-phablet-config-reboot/+merge/234792 alongside
<psivaa_> ogra_: with the change a job goes past 'phablet config writable-image' ok
<ogra_> yay
<ogra_> and you see no more error spam either i guess
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<sil2100> o/
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi. we've actually approved the MRs for silo 17 now! (https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-017-2-publish/build?delay=0sec)
<ogra_> sergiusens, once you are around, could you do a quick top approval of https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/fix-phablet-config-reboot/+merge/234792 ?
<pete-woods> brendand: hi. apparently the stuff in rtm silo 14 is ready to be tested now
<davmor2> ogra_, mzanetti, sil2100: Grrrrrrr phone just locked up opening an album in the music player from the scopes whole system is unresponsive :( check the crash reports now
<ogra_> gah
<mzanetti> aw men
<davmor2> unity 8 crash
<mzanetti> hmm...
<mzanetti> but not the input thing, right?
<davmor2> mzanetti: no this is the whole system dead so no swipe actions either
<davmor2> mzanetti: system went to sleep and came back fixed so I assume the lock up was apport hogging the system why it did the report
<mzanetti> mhm
<mzanetti> davmor2: yeah, if you could get some useful trace, that's be great
<sergiusens> ogra_: how did this work before? wasn't there an adb.reboot() there already?
<ogra_> sergiusens, the new code calls a dbus interface that touches the file on the device and just calls reboot ... but with the time it takes upstart to shut down the wait-for-device call immediately returns
<ogra_> that dbus code never had a reboot call on the PC side since i thougth upstarts reboot would be sufficient (which it isnt)
<sil2100> davmor2: check if it's reproducible
<davmor2> mzanetti: https://errors.ubuntu.com/?period=day&pkg_arch=armhf number 96
<sil2100> sergiusens: btw. rejoice! We'll be doing a trial run soon with doing binary copies instead of source copies for synces between distros - this means no longer any worries with the ugly ~rtm version numbers o/
<sil2100> If things will not be broken for a week we'll switch for reals
<Mirv> pete-woods: publish done
<sergiusens> sil2100: really? Nice; most of my things are golang based, so take nothing to build, or are basically the same package in either archive ;-)
<davmor2> sil2100: no now it is working fine so no idea possibly sd card maybe
<brendand> pete-woods, it hasn't been marked as tested though
<mzanetti> davmor2: hmm. I'm confused by this
<mzanetti> davmor2: why does it redirect me to gallery-app?
<sergiusens> ogra_: ok, that backstory helps :-)
<davmor2> mzanetti: no idea
<ogra_> :)
<pete-woods> brendand: oh, it has been tested. I thought you would be the one to tick the tested box, though.
<davmor2> ev, pitti: ^  https://errors.ubuntu.com/?period=day&pkg_arch=armhf why does 96 go to gallery? crash happened in unity 8 from scope opening music player
<pete-woods> Mirv: thanks!
<brendand> pete-woods, i tick the QA sign off box - you tick the Testing pass box
<pete-woods> brendand: okay, sure, will tick it then
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^
<ogra_> asac, sil2100 ... what do we do with devel/devel-proposed if we promote ... i assume there are still people using the devel channel that didnt get an update since 35 images
<brendand> ogra_, hey will phablet-shell work again at some point?
<brendand> ogra_, the shell provided by adb is pretty terrible
<ogra_> brendand, how does it not work ? it works forr me
<asac> ogra_: dunno ... not sure if devel-proposeed has anything terrible or if its on par wrt to quality
<asac> anyway lunch ... will be back in 30 or so
<ogra_> asac, i dont know either, but people being on devel shouldnt be left behind i think
<ogra_> brendand, i know there are a few issues i planned to work on now, but nothing that would make it not work at all
<ogra_> (so please tell me if there are worse things)
<brendand> ogra_, ok weird - a couple of times i tried it and got some kind of key error, but it looks fine now
<ogra_> yeah, i plan to work on the key handling today
<ogra_> but that shouldnt block its only a little weird :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you don't have time for that you need to bring me desert remember ;)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> true
<brendand> davmor2, bring you desert?
<brendand> davmor2, i don't think ogra_ has magical powers
<davmor2> brendand: it's a joke from last night
<ogra_> yeah, you missed that one
<brendand> davmor2, oh you mean dessert?
<ogra_> yeah, not 500 trucks full of sand :)
<davmor2> brendand: haha yeah sorry
<brendand> davmor2, http://www.freelancewritinggigs.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/desert_or_dessert-700x466.jpg
<ogra_> haha
<davmor2> brendand: allow me to throw leaving somebody behind aswell, desert :P
<davmor2> brendand: English sucks
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey, can you help me for a minute when you have time?
<mzanetti> sil2100: I don't really understand why silo 11 fails to build
<sil2100> mzanetti: which silo is that? 11 ubuntu or ubuntu-rtm?
<mzanetti> ubuntu
<mzanetti> sil2100: ^
<mzanetti> sil2100: seems the gles-sync is messing up
<ogra_> sil2100, poke again ... a silo for line 73 please :)
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK ;) One moment
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, so to properly use this 'trick' gles sync, you first need to build the qtmir base package, check which version it got and then modify the -gles merge to include the same version number as from the non-gles package
<sil2100> mzanetti: so let me just do a build of qtmir now, then you should modify the merge and build the -gles part explicitly
<mzanetti> sil2100: I think the -gles branch should already be ok
<mzanetti> at least it holds today's date in the version etc
<mzanetti> it's just that it can't find it because of the build order then
<sil2100> Ah, ok, so we just need to build qtmir first, then just qtmir-gles
<sil2100> Since it needs to be uploaded already into the PPA
<sil2100> Even if you order the merges correctly, CI Train only uploads packages after the sources are prepared
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok, let me do that, ok?
<mzanetti> ah, I see
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok, sure, go ahead
<mzanetti> sil2100: sorry to ask those noob questions... Saviq kinda does it for the team usually so the -gles and -rtm bits are new to me
<sil2100> mzanetti: no worries ;) It's a bit hackish so it's not entirely intuitive
<sil2100> ogra_: o/
<sil2100> ogra_: sadly! We haf no silozzz
<ogra_> sil2100, sigh ... so we wont have smoke tests either ...
<sil2100> ogra_: let me try freeing one up
<ogra_> thanks ... i'd really like to have that in before the next test run
<sil2100> ogra_: we might have one free soon
<ogra_> k, thanks
<sil2100> pete-woods: ping
<pete-woods> sil2100: hi
<sil2100> pete-woods: asking just in case - is ubuntu silo 14 still a test silo?
<pete-woods> sil2100: not any more. I pulled out the unity8 MR so it stopped conflicting
<mandel> sil2100, I was given a silo but AFAIK sergiusens already requested one for his change in udm, can you remove it etc...?
<mandel> sil2100, he has the following => http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q=sergiusens
<sil2100> mandel: ah, so you want the other one, the one for you, removed?
<mandel> sil2100, yes please, mea culpa, I did not know segio had one
<sil2100> ogra_: anyway, as you can see you have a silo
<ogra_> \o/
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 
<bfiller> sil2100: can you come to pot file merging meeting now?
<bfiller> sil2100: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/pot-file?authuser=0
<sil2100> bfiller: be right there
<brendand> pete-woods, if you know where satoris is tell him that for rtm silos we need the testing to be done on rtm
<pete-woods> bregma: will do
<brendand> pete-woods, this time i'll continue with the sign-off (before eod), but it should be done that way in future
<pete-woods> brendand: will do
<pete-woods> brendand: thanks!
<brendand> pete-woods, also if he's still working remind him that landers/testers should be in this channel!
<pete-woods> brendand: I have told him at least once today
<pete-woods> he's here
<pete-woods> just with lower case s :)
<brendand> pete-woods, ah yes - i see now
<brendand> bzoltan, silo 9 signed off
<satoris> brendand: I'm right here. ;-)
<satoris> And I have done that testing on rtm, the spreadsheet only lists mako for some reason.
<ogra_> err, what ?
<ogra_> sil2100, dont i have to click on publish anymore nowadays ?
<sil2100> uh?
<sil2100> What happened?
<Mirv> ogra_: o/
<brendand> satoris, you said #243. that's a utopic image number
<Mirv> satoris: the thumbnailer crashes landing? there's a line below it for rtm
<satoris> brendand: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/17FjOXaT-OsTnuSPnyv7kzEfubJadTaEjDO1gSAjRNCM/edit#gid=0
<ogra_> sil2100, i marked testing done and the silo automatically published it seems (unless Mirv clicked something ... which his above recation indicates)
<Mirv> ogra_: I opened the dashboard for the first time in some while, and there was a silo marked as ready, desktop only, ready to be published. maybe you mean that? :)
<sil2100> ;)
<ogra_> Mirv, heh, yeah
<satoris> That's image 29 with silo 14.
<Mirv> good timing I see
<sil2100> Mirv is just fast ;)
<ogra_> perfect timing :)
<ogra_> Mirv, thanks then
<satoris> brendand: plus I retested it an hour ago or so with image 44.
<brendand> satoris, ok you should put that in the Testing pass column
<brendand> satoris, at least for the RTM silo
<satoris> brendand: I would have done it ages ago but don't have edit rights.
<brendand> satoris, oh - you have them now though?
<satoris> brendand: nope. Won't let me edit.
<brendand> eh, i just got a passphrase entry dialog instead of pin entry
<brendand> sil2100, can you add satoris to the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> brendand: sure
<brendand> sil2100, in fact why isn't it just set to 'everyone at canonical with the link can edit'?
<brendand> ogra_, did someone already confirm your phablet-config fix?
<ogra_> brendand, landed in rpoposed already
<brendand> ogra_, cool
<satoris> brendand: updated.
<brendand> ogra_, immediately after running writable-image, then if i do phablet-shell 'ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer'
<brendand> ogra_, that's what i was talking about
<ogra_> brendand, is that rtm ?
<brendand> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> brendand, silo rtm 006 ;)
<ogra_> you are to fast :)
<brendand> ogra_, or you're too slow?
<ogra_> the fix in that silo makes sure the session is fully up before providing adb to you
<ogra_> no, i mean your phablet-shell is to early (for the adbd with the fix missing)
<ogra_> so you enter adb shell without having everything up and running
<ogra_> 006 only starts adbd after the session is up, dbus is running etc ... by then the ssh_exchange_identification bit should be available too
<brendand> ogra_, oh so if i just wait longer it will work?
<ogra_> it should
<ogra_> just wait ... say ... 20sec
<sil2100> davmor2: ping
<sil2100> davmor2: any news?
<davmor2> just finishing off looking goodish so far if we ignore a couple of the newer issues
<sil2100> om26er: hey
<om26er> sil2100, Hi!
<sil2100> om26er: today is utopic day, right?
<sil2100> :)
<om26er> sil2100, it is but I am yet to start on it. I was investigating the dasboard failures
<sil2100> ACK
<om26er> sil2100, though I am starting on the image testing and will send the email
<sil2100> om26er: anyway, if you get some results just give me a sign, since if it looks pretty good then we might also promote it
<mzanetti> \o/
<davmor2> sil2100: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheets/d/1Mw46QHRVqmaf_NSL2L-jNcEYNlQzbcsJyaXvhjSgSSY/edit#gid=713699479 looking pretty good :)
 * sil2100 prepares his "SHIP IT" stamp
<sil2100> davmor2: I like the looks of it
 * ogra_ has no clue how to promote RTM :P
<davmor2> ogra_: use the force luke
<sil2100> asac: looks like we'll promote something today IF ogra_ figures out RTM promotion ;p
<ogra_> yeah, i'll manage somehow :)
<sil2100> asac: for utopic we'll wait for om26er to do his testing
<davmor2> sil2100: do it we can pick up the shrapnel after :)
<davmor2> brendand: ^
<sil2100> ogra_: can you promote #44 with all your might and powa?
<ogra_> i'll try, no promises :P
<ogra_> sil2100, thats mako and krillin only, right ?
<brendand> SHIIIIP IT!
<brendand> mwahaha
<ogra_> or do we want other arches in RTM
<asac> sil2100: ok cool. when is that? tomorrow?
<asac> omer?
<asac> wonder if he found anything critical last few days he tested
<sil2100> asac: he's starting testing now IIRC
<asac> cool
<ogra_> asac, sil2100 krillin 44 and mako 41 promoted ... what other arches do we want ?
<ogra_> emulator ?
<ogra_> oh, wait. emulator wont work anyway until rtm silo 006 has landed
<asac> guess not then
<sil2100> ogra_: do we have flo or manta on RTM builds?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> but totally untested
<sil2100> Those are probably broken but we always promoted those as well, right? ;)
<sil2100> Would be good for a base-line!
<ogra_> manta will also need rtm silo 006
<asac> ogra_: looks good :)
<asac> thx
<ogra_> :)
<asac> the rtm promotion i mean
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> (i didnt expect you to refer to my silo :) )
<asac> hehe
<sil2100> \o/
<ogra_> wheee ! any my new router HW arrived
<ogra_> so exciting !
<sil2100> I think we need to modify the spreadsheet to indicate better what is promoted
<asac> well done!
<Mirv> ogra_: sil2100 \o/ for promotion!
<asac> john-mcaleely: jibel: ^ :)
<jibel> asac, awesome! flashing 14.09 #1
<asac> hehe
<asac> nice number
<om26er> sil2100, the initial setup wizard is crashing
<asac> will be remembered
<john-mcaleely> asac, sil2100 \o/
<asac> om26er: at the  end?
<asac> or at which stage?
<om26er> asac, at the start
<asac> (and i assume its on devel?)
<Mirv> davmor2: nice column of 'pass'!
<om26er> asac, utopic-proposed (yes)
<asac> hmm
 * asac tries
 * asac removes wizard-run file and reboots
<asac> make devel-propsed
<asac> mako
<asac> om26er: not here
<asac> i finished wizard
<asac> now i have boot animation
<asac> and now the device is running
<om26er> asac, I rebooted and now my device started as well
<asac> om26er: but wizard worked for me
<asac> i didnt do a full wipe
<asac> just removed the wizard-has-run file
<asac> and rebooted and wizard worked
<sil2100> asac: remember om26er is testing on mako
<asac> yeah i am too
<asac> mako devel-proposed is what we talk about
<asac> krillin is on rtm-proposed
<asac> i like devel-proposed
<asac> osmtouch is working kind of
<asac> and the rest also
<asac> om26er: maybe finish more of the promotion testing there
<asac> and we can get back later to this if thats the only regression candidate
 * sil2100 has a tear in his eye
<asac> :P
<sil2100> Our first RTM promotion
<om26er> asac, ok
<sil2100> *sob*
<asac> sil2100: yes!!
<asac> sil2100: let go for a few minutes
<asac> all feelings allowed
<asac> lol
<sil2100> I... I need to mark it in my calendar! Will celebrate it every year ;p
<asac> you can create a facebook fake account in honor of this event
<asac> that has birthday today
<asac> hehe
<sil2100> hah ;)
<sil2100> Anyway, thanks everyone!
<bzoltan> brendand: \o/ Thank you!
<Mirv> bzoltan: published already a looong time ago :)
<sil2100> ogra_: since I cried so much now I can't attend our landing meeting, could you lead it? ;)
<Mirv> ;)
<cyphermox_> could I have a rtm silo for line 28 please?
<sil2100> But seriously, I won't be able to attend as it's Tuesday today
<sil2100> cyphermox_: o/
<cyphermox_> sil2100: hey :)
<sil2100> cyphermox: assigning, let's see how it goes
<bzoltan> Mirv: like an hour ago? :D
<Mirv> sil2100: there's a job for MOTU at https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/
<cyphermox> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> cyphermox: ah, ok, no silos available, but we should have some soon
<sil2100> Mirv: looking
<cyphermox> sure
<Mirv> bzoltan: at _least_!
<cyphermox> sil2100: thanks again
<Mirv> sil2100: we've a bit of a problem with the lack of rtm silos, we've been at full 20 for some days now, with things being queued without a silo
<Mirv> sil2100: I kept a note "please get your rtm silos tested" for one day at the top of the spreadsheet :)
<Mirv> not sure if it helped
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> cjwatson: I wonder if you could help getting https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/ttf-ancient-fonts to release pocket?
<ogra_> sil2100, indeed
<sil2100> Mirv: there's one thing I want to double check regarding that landing
<Mirv> sil2100: ok
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey!
<sil2100> pete-woods: just want to make sure of something - I noticed that the RegistryObject constructor has some parameters modified
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> pete-woods: since libunity-scopes-dev is a dependency of unity-scope-click, I just want to make sure it's not used there
<pete-woods> sil2100: don't worry, it's an internal only symbol. sorry we didn't mention this in the changelog
<pete-woods> sil2100: I know it's unusual (I don't like that we do it), but all our internal symbols are exported, so this happens nearly every release of scopes
<Mirv> this discussion also happens with nearly every release of scopes :)
<tsdgeos> anyone knows why this is failing? http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4616
<tsdgeos> no vanguard?
<cjwatson> Mirv: That's been copied in a very strange way using CI Train, which is why it's broken.  How about I just copy the binaries directly?
<cjwatson> Mirv: Please don't use CI Train's mode where it rewrites the upstream version with ~rtm for packages whose upstream isn't managed by CI Train ...
<sil2100> ogra_: can you elaborate on the emulator problems with RTM and why we don't promote there?
<sil2100> slangasek: ^
<cjwatson> Mirv: Should be fixed shortly.
<ogra_> sil2100, slangasek  adbd starts to early in the emulator and gets our of sync with teh gadget emulation, the rtm silo 006 landing has a fix for this
<ogra_> (which fixes it in general by starting adbd only when lightdm is up)
<slangasek> ogra_: why should that be a blocker for promoting the emulator image?  I think it's more important to have the emulator in sync (or nearly so) with the other channels, otherwise surely it's useless for validating changes locally?
<slangasek> otoh maybe people should always be using the -proposed channel for that
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ check cjwatson's comments on syncing new packages from utopic
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok then, thanks!
<Mirv> that will clean one rtm silo too
<cjwatson> Mirv: I just did this FWIW: copy-package --from=ubuntu --from-suite=utopic --to=ubuntu-rtm --to-suite=14.09-proposed -b ttf-ancient-fonts
<ogra_> slangasek, what do you do with an emulator you can not log in to in any way and dont have a terminal app for ?
<cjwatson> Much simpler and more correct than messing about with silos
<slangasek> ogra_: so this is a recent regression on the emulator?  Because it was working for me as of version 30.  If you mean the image is truly unusable (which wasn't what I understood from the above), then sure, no value in promoting it
<ogra_> slangasek, i would have happily approved, but not without working adb ... and QA was to busy to do the regression testing on rtm 006 yet
<Mirv> cjwatson: sil2100 probably used silo since that workarounds the access right problem (I did try similar copy-package before to see whether I've copy rights to the rtm distro)
<slangasek> ogra_: in the future, do we expect to be promoting the emulator in sync with the devices?  right now it's not an issue because there's nothing for the emulator channel at all, but later I worry about what having these channels out of sync will mean for validation
<cjwatson> Mirv: but sil2100 has the necessary access for this copy, since ttf-ancient-fonts is in universe.
<Mirv> cjwatson: ah, right, he has. and I should hopefully have next Monday.
<ogra_> slangasek, we definitely want to, yes
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> and i would have preferred to for this rouond too
 * slangasek nods
<sil2100> cjwatson: sorry about that, CI Train did't have an option of not rewriting the version back then
<sil2100> cjwatson: should have just done a binary copy for that indeed
<cjwatson> sil2100: I don't think CI Train adds any value at all when copying new packages :)
<sil2100> cjwatson: CI Train will do binary copies soon as well!
<cjwatson> sil2100: But what's the point in using a silo for this?  There is zero risk of regression for a new package
<cjwatson> sil2100: It just fills up silos better used for other things.
<sil2100> For this one it was pointless indeed, sorry about that ;) As we discussed before, this should be a quick binary copy straight away
<brendand> greyback, another unity8 lockup it seems
<brendand> greyback, backtrace looks different though
<brendand> greyback, did you figure out where to get those debug symbols?
<greyback> brendand: hey yes, http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-rtm should do it
<brendand> greyback, shoot me that wiki link again
<greyback> brendand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<greyback> brendand: in step 1, replace the URL with the one I gave you
<sil2100> cjwatson: it was simply an old request
<brendand> greyback, and $(lsb_release -cs)-updates with 14.09, right?
<greyback> brendand: probably. I'm not 100%
<brendand> greyback, what was the package then?
<greyback> brendand: that depends on what the backtrace was showing you. Can you pastebin it to me?
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll be driving out soon, when I'm back I'll write the e-mail and such :)
<ogra_> oki
<brendand> greyback, hmm. i can't access either of the pastebins
<greyback> bregma: http://pastebin.ca/ maybe?
<greyback> brendand: ^^
<greyback> bregma: unping, sorry
<bregma> 'sokay, it happens a lot here
<brendand> greyback, at last: http://pastebin.com/REPjL5Pq
<davmor2> bregma: get that brendand bloke to change his name to notbregma end of issue ;)
<greyback> brendand: interesting. I'd like to get symbols for libusermetricsoutput , qtcore & qtdbus. So install qtbase5-dbg, libusermetricsoutput1-dbgsym please
<brendand> greyback, agh more version issues. might be quicker if i just get the matching debs for each
<greyback> brendand: apt install libusermetricsoutput1-dbgsym=<version-string>  ?
<brendand> greyback, yeah - of course, sorry
<greyback> no worries, I just fight these fires a lot :)
<greyback> brendand: while you're at it, please install libc6-dbg too
<greyback> brendand: and when you have those things installed, in gdb please run "t a a bt" - which will show backgrace of all threads. QProcess::WaitForFinished is waiting for another thread to complete
<pete-woods> greyback: that looks like the external translation process (the gettext binary) for libusermetrics is acting weird
<greyback> pete-woods: ah this is your code, no? :)
<pete-woods> greyback: yes
<pete-woods> greyback: we do translations in an external process because they could potentially come from untrusted sources
<greyback> pete-woods: okay. If that process dies/is blocked, I guess that blocks the main thread?
<pete-woods> greyback: I thought it was happening on a non-main thread, but I could be mistaken
<pete-woods> (sounds like I am, if you are investigating a freeze of some kind)
<greyback> pete-woods: me too. This stuff I don't know too well. Can you work with brendand to get a good backtrace - and log a bug about it?
<greyback> pete-woods: yeah brendan found unity8 froze
<brendand> greyback, ah too late. it's finally come back
<pete-woods> it'll probably come back after some timeout
<greyback> right
<greyback> the fail should be logged somwhere tho
<greyback> unity8.log?
<pete-woods> yes
<greyback> brendand: pastebin output of ~/.cache/upstart/unity8.log please so we can have a look
<greyback> pete-woods: we should not be blocking for any dbus traffic, it should all be async really.
<pete-woods> greyback: yes. I thought I had the whole thing running on its own thread
<greyback> pity, a bigger bt would have shown us where
<brendand> greyback, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8358720/
<greyback> pete-woods: QProcess: Destroyed while process ("gettext") is still running.
<pete-woods> yep
<pete-woods> that's the one
<pete-woods> it'd be nice to know why he's freezing
<greyback> pete-woods: brendand https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1370127
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1370127 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "unity8 UI freeze for some time - external translations process/gettext a clue" [Undecided,New]
<brendand> greyback, the case i saw it in was opening the camera from the content hub when creating a new MMS
<greyback> brendand: do add that info to the bug, every little helps
 * greyback doesn't have a SIM with working MMS
<pete-woods> I think just opening the camera could trigger it
<pete-woods> well, taking a picture
<lool> am I supposed to drop aborted landings from the spreadsheet?
<lool> silo has been returned already
<ogra_> no hangout for me again :(
<om26er> sil2100, Hi! the image looks good to me. Things are working and didn't see any major new problem. Though there were small issues discovered.
<popey> balloons: joining the landing hangout?
<balloons> working onit
<balloons> haircut popey?
<popey> yes!
<balloons> me likey!
<popey> hehe
<robru> kenvandine: around? need a core dev ack on some packaging changes https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-2-publish/26/
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<robru> pete-woods: if I assign you that silo are you around to actually use it?
<kenvandine> robru, ack from me
<robru> kenvandine: thanks
<pete-woods> robru: I think it's fair to wait until tomorrow morning
<balloons> sergiusens, one more peek? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/remove-python2-support/+merge/233754
<tvoss> sil2100, ping
<kenvandine> jibel, is there any known problems with otto right now?
<kenvandine> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2942/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about/AboutTestCase/test_settings_show_correct_version_of_the_os/
<davmor2> robru: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu-rtm&q= this says mir which was in the silo so I now don't know what the hell is going on with it
<kenvandine> jibel, ^^ looks like just general brokeness
<davmor2> robru: it was mir when I tested it
<robru> davmor2: yeah but the package you tested mysteriously disappeared and I had to rebuild it. so please give it a quick re-test to make sure nothing exploded
<davmor2> robru: will do
<tvoss> robru, ping
<robru> tvoss: pong
<jibel> cihelp, could you look at kenvandine's issue with autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic jobs?
<jibel> fginther, ^
<kenvandine> jibel, fginther: we've had several failures like this today, looks like a general issue to me... thanks :)
<nik90> tvoss: I get Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002'.
<nik90> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<nik90> tvoss: when I try to add the silo 002 ppa
<tvoss> nik90, just try citrain device-install 2
<tvoss> from your host
<nik90> tvoss: I don't have citrain package or script on my host
 * nik90 installs phablet-tools-citrain
<tvoss> nik90, yup,was just about to say that :)
<nik90> never knew about this package..pretty cool
<nik90> hmm how does it know if it rtm silo or normal silo?
<nik90> davmor2: hey can you try "citrain device-upgrade 2"
<nik90> davmor2: I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/8359438/
<nik90> so not sure if it installed the silo or not
<ahayzen_> Hi, is it safe to do OTA updates on mako as "Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins." ?
<ogra_> i think thats a few days old and nobody cleaned it up
<ahayzen_> ogra_, ah thanks, i'll try updating and see what happens :)
<sergiusens> nik90: add-apt-repository is non working for the rtm archive
<nik90> sergiusens: ah ok
<sergiusens> best go to the ppa in a browser and copy the sources list line and add the gpg key if you want
<nik90> I did that and I got the error that I pasted above
<nik90> which is why I used citrain
<nik90> " Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-002'. Please check that the PPA name or format is correct. "
<robru> nik90: tvoss: yeah the citrain tool bitrotted a bit recently, with the switch to non-root adb and also rtm, it stopped working and I haven't had time to really figure out a fix
<robru> also I was hoping that add-apt-repository would get fixed for rtm, but I can see now that's not anybody's priority
<tvoss> robru, so we are back to manual installation of silos?
<nik90> robru: well I am testing a non-rtm silo and a manual add-apt-repository doesnt seem to work as well
<robru> tvoss: yep
<robru> nik90: yeah that's because rootless adb broke the script. the script assumes you are root when you 'adb shell'
<robru> which is no longer true
<nik90> ah ok
<robru> sil2100: did you get my email?
<davmor2> nik90: have  a look at /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<davmor2> nik90: that is where the silo is likely to be added
<sil2100> robru: which one?
<robru> sil2100: the reply to your reply about the watch-ppa issue
<sil2100> robru: I saw it now, I was out for practice as per most Tuesdays ;)
<robru> sil2100: ah ok, wasn't sure if you were around as you said you'd work on that in the email ;-)
<sil2100> robru: so, give me some moments to finish my look into this watch-ppa - if I have to EOD before it works you will have to be the hero and save the train
<sil2100> Maybe not save the train, but, yeah, make it better ;p
<robru> sil2100: heh, ok
<robru> sil2100: I'm just about to land a minor branch, touching only packageinppamanager.py, shouldn't conflict with any work you're doing on watch-ppa
<sil2100> Feel free :)
<sil2100> ogra_, asac: so, as per Omer's testing, it seems mako and utopic look pretty promising
<ogra_> great
<dbarth_> hi trainguards, i have line 60 ready if a silo is free
<tedg> trainguards, are any rtm silos free? line 52
<robru> dbarth_: you got 13
<robru> for utopic
<robru> tedg: one sec
<balloons> plars, can you help me on core apps jenkins?
<balloons> plars, I promise it will be something easy as I know fginther is away :-)
<plars> balloons: I'll give it a shot, what's up?
<balloons> plars, can you switch ubuntu-calculator-app back to normal landings via jenkins, instead of using ps-jenkins and running on a mako device?
<robru> tedg: ok you got rtm2, please build
<balloons> plars, it was an experiment, but it's not working and we don't have the capability to debug atm
<balloons> plars, I'll give you the job names, one sec
<plars> balloons: is this just a cupstream2distro-config change and redeploy?
<plars> balloons: looking at the history now
<tedg> robru, Thank you!
<balloons> plars, the normal ci job is http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-ci/, but you can see the autolanding job has migrated to http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-autolanding/
<plars> balloons: I think I might see it... this is something that was done back in may?
<balloons> plars, it has been that way for some time I think yes..
<plars> balloons: ok, so I think reverting 1124 should do it
<balloons> plars, link?
<plars> balloons: oh, I was just looking at it locally, hang on
<sil2100> ogra_, asac: so, as per Omer's testing, it seems mako and utopic look pretty promising - at least for makop
<plars> balloons: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro-config/trunk/revision/1124
<sil2100> ogra_, asac: maybe we could promote utopic as well?
<balloons> plars, ahh right, I remember those cfg's.. yep
<balloons> plars, I guess let me tweak and propose then
<plars> balloons: ok
<dbarth_> robru: thx
<plars> balloons: I think I have it if you want me to just proposes it
<plars> *propose
<balloons> plars, go for it then
<plars> balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~pwlars/cupstream2distro-config/backout-r1124/+merge/234871
<balloons> plars, awesome.. please just confirm http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-autolanding/ looks good
<balloons> heck, I guess I can quickly.. just run it
<davmor2> robru: retested still looks good qa signed off on silo 001
<balloons> plars, I see one parm wrong.. distros should just be utopic
<plars> balloons: I'll need to land this and redeploy the jobs before you'll see any effect there
<plars> balloons: that's not anything that came from my change, I haven't even deployed it yet and the distro was never touched
<balloons> plars, yes I know.. just commenting about what parms would need to be updated
<balloons> plars, I think your change is fine. I kicked off a job #100 on the old autolanding just to make sure
<balloons> plars, I guess you are right though, the job needs to autogenerate before we can see what needs changed
<plars> balloons: ok, if you ack it then, I'll land it and regenerate the config
<balloons> plars, yep.. acking now
<robru> tedg: you're welcome
<robru> dbarth_: you're welcome
<balloons> ty plars !
 * davmor2 patiently awaits sil2100 's hell froze over email :)
<robru> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/cupstream2distro/just---why/+merge/234864 merged with no comment from the autolanding job, is that normal? autolanding job only comments when there's a failure?
<robru> sil2100: ^ seems MPs are working now ;-)
<sil2100> davmor2: ;)
<sil2100> robru: oh, you mean automerging? :)
<sil2100> \o/
<robru> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> Yeaaah
<plars> balloons: ok, it just finished. want to give it a try and see if it works how you expect?
<bfiller> robru: can I get a silo for line 66 - just a sync to rtm
<robru> bfiller: sure, you got rtm5
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> dobey: not sure why you tested your utopic silo with an image that's 200+ revisions old.
<dobey> robru: i tested it on rtm
<robru> dobey: how do you test a utopic silo on rtm?
<dobey> also i can't even flash my mako with ubuntu-device-flash right now :(
<robru> dobey: sorry to hear that
<dobey> 13:06 < dobey> 2014/09/16 13:06:21 Cannot push  /home/dobey/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-a7190e9e460a09f6756665cd2f3c09430be188ef2c46c79e23f21e9f4aaecc12.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on  /cache/recovery is denied
<dobey> robru: anyway it's only a packaging change to a Recommends.
<robru> dobey: not sure how to fix it
<robru> dobey: ok i'll publish if it's just minor but note I'm not thrilled to publish something essentially untested to utopic
<dobey> well the diff in the PPA is a lie
<dobey> but the change is literally - upstart, + upstart-bin,
<cyphermox> robru: can I have a rtm silo for line 28 please?
<cyphermox> sorry, line 26 now ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, do we have any final word ?
<robru> cyphermox: uh... no? you need to get the utopic silo published first
<cyphermox> it was
<robru> cyphermox: nm was looking at 28
<cyphermox> ah, yeah
<robru> cyphermox: is this a sync from utopic then?
<cjwatson> robru: not anyone's priority> well, you say that ... but it looks like support for "add-apt-repository ppa:user/distro/repository" (e.g. ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-002) was uploaded to utopic last Thursday
<cyphermox> robru: yes
<cyphermox> cjwatson: I made it my itch to scratch, while at debconf. It just took a bit before it got reviewed by mvo
<ogra_> cjwatson, the question is ... did it make it into rtm :)
<cjwatson> I noticed, thanks :)
<cyphermox> I was actually surprised it wasn't already working when I tried to use it then
<cjwatson> ogra_: I'm sure that would be easy enough to sort out with a binary copy ...
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> just saying :)
<cjwatson> oh, it's actually only in utopic-proposed as yet
<cyphermox> oh
<cjwatson> looks like mvo had a go at fixing autopkgtests and didn't quite manage it
<cjwatson> I think it's only pyflakes ...
<robru> cjwatson: I still maintain that "ppa:user/repo" should default to the distro that the user is using.
<cjwatson> robru: I strenuously disagree; let's work towards killing the two-arg forms
<cjwatson> ambiguity FTL
<cyphermox> cjwatson: I can probably fix it, it ought to be from my change
<robru> cjwatson: my citrain script was really simple before; now it has to go trying to detect what distro it's running on in order to request a ppa for the distro it's running on. there's no possible situation in which you'd want to add a ppa from a mismatched distro, so what you call "reducing ambiguity" I call "extra typing for no benefit"
<cyphermox> robru: I beg to differ
<cyphermox> I regularly want to add a utopic PPA to install on a rtm image ;)
<ogra_> well, its a shame that we cant easily adjust /etc/{os|lsb}-release
<robru> cyphermox: cjwatson: what's the easiest way to detect the distro that a script is running on?
<cjwatson> cyphermox: it's not your failure, it's a missing test dependency
<cjwatson> no idea
<cyphermox> robru: maybe ask apt in some way
<ogra_> grep rtm /etc/apt/sources.list :P
<cyphermox> yeah
<cjwatson> I haven't played with rtm enough to have an intuition
<cjwatson> cyphermox: I'm fixing it now
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ok
<robru> cjwatson: I like how we're ruining PPA syntax for *all* PPA users for *all* of ubuntu for this one short-lived corner case.
<cyphermox> robru: ah!
<cyphermox> system-image-cli
<ogra_> robru, but it isnt ubuntu :)
<ogra_> it is ubuntu-rtm
<cjwatson> robru: I continue to disagree
<cyphermox> robru: it's not, ppa:robru/ppa will work
<ogra_> its a different distro
<cjwatson> No matter how inflammatorily you want to put it ...
<cyphermox> so will ppa:robru in fact for ppa:robru/ppa
<robru> ogra_: yeah, that's exactly my point
<robru> cyphermox: cjwatson just said he's working to abolish the two-arg form
<cjwatson> Explicit is better than implicit, and maybe some day we'll fix the politics to have Debian PPAs too
<cjwatson> robru: Way to misquote me!
<cyphermox> ahah
<cjwatson> I'm leaving this conversation now.  Bye.
<robru> ogra_: people who are part of the ubuntu ecosystem but aren't involved in rtm are inconvenienced by having to now specify ppa:foo/ubuntu/bar when they don't care about rtm
<cyphermox> robru: I think he just means educating people in being explicit with what PPA they want, for which distro
<ogra_> right
<robru> cjwatson:  "robru: I strenuously disagree; let's work towards killing the two-arg forms" what did I misquote?
<cyphermox> robru: like I said, you will still be able to use ppa:mathieu-tl/ppa or even ppa:mathieu-tl to mean the PPA named "ppa" for distro "ubuntu", for the foreseeable future, I think there's a few scrips in various places which depend on that
<ogra_> robru, it is really an improvement long term ... you might be able to install the latest cinnamon from a mint PPA, some funny debian stuff from a debian PPA etc
<cjwatson> That's not "[I'm] working to abolish the two-arg form".
<robru> cjwatson: so "let's work" means "you should work"?
<cjwatson> No, it's a position statement.
<cjwatson> I'm still allowed to have opinions, right?
<cjwatson> But like I say I'm going elsewhere now since I don't think this is productive right now.
<cyphermox> cjwatson: come to think of it; maybe I should have made it a bit more easy to default to debian PPAs for software-properties installed on Debian, since that might be what's expected if/when debian PPAs exist.
<cyphermox> ...burn that bridge...
<cjwatson> I'm happy to resume it when we can talk a bit more calmly about reasons and trade-offs.  (Perhaps over beer.)
<brendand> cjwatson, we in qa can haz?
<cyphermox> robru: I'm familiar with the software-properties code for this stuff, since I've touched it a few times. If you have clear requirements or expectations you could let me know
<cyphermox> hmm, beer
<cjwatson> brendand: I uploaded the fix for the autopkgtest, hopefully, so if I'm lucky it'll be in utopic soon
<brendand> cjwatson, but we need it in RTM :) that's sort of the point
<robru> cyphermox: all I want is to update my citrain script to be able to add distro-appropriate PPAs without spending a thousand lines of code trying to determine what distro i'm on, or worse, asking the user, because that's not something worth trifling the user over.
<cyphermox> robru: I think you can use system-image-cli for that
<cyphermox> the channel line will include whether it's RTM or not pretty explicitly
<cyphermox> and it will give you an idea whether you're on proposed or not
<brendand> cjwatson, just to be clear - this change allows us to specify 'ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-009' to add-apt-repository and have it work?
<ogra_> brendand, yes
<brendand> ogra_, cool. i can't figure out why that might be bad
<ogra_> brendand, because you have to add /ubuntu/ to "normal" ppa lines too now
<brendand> ogra_, oooh. why can't it just default if you don't specify it?
<balloons> plars, just let me know when those jobs are updated
<cyphermox> ogra_: you don't :)
<plars> balloons: see above, I did already
<plars> balloons: they are updated, give it a try
<ogra_> cyphermox, oh, i thought thats what rob is upset about
<cyphermox> it is, afaik
<cyphermox> but ppa:mathieu-tl/ppa does work and expands to ppa:mathieu-tl/ubuntu/ppa as it should
<cyphermox> it's a bit hardcoded to ubuntu right now; so if you want a ubuntu-rtm PPA then you really do have to specify it
<ogra_> right
<cyphermox> but it wasn't really possible to make it work for software-properties to default to ubutnu-rtm on rtm, because you can't use lsb-release/os-release to do that
<ogra_> yeah, which i still think is a shame
<cyphermox> heh
<cyphermox> it's not worth spending too much time on unless using ubuntu-rtm for an extended period of time
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> well, i doubt we will use it long or often, but we will occasionally
<ogra_> and there it shoudl work
<cyphermox> ogra_: just needs fixing in {os,lsb}_release, and for the software-properties to look there
<ogra_> cyphermox, no, we cant change it ... it was changed and reverted already
<cyphermox> ah?
<cyphermox> why not?
<ogra_> ask infinity
<ogra_> i dont know the details but there was a discussion between pitti and him before pitti rolled it back
<cyphermox> if infinity did try, then I believe it's not done for a good reason
<ogra_> right
<tedg> Is there a 244 building?
<brendand> ogra_, cyphermox - i believe the justification was related to the short-livedness of rtm
<ogra_> tedg, i dont think anyone triggered one
<tedg> Oh, I thought they went just one after the other.
<ogra_> tedg, the cron build is still several hours away
<ogra_> they are ... 2:00 UTC and 3:00 UTC
<ogra_> rtm being the later one
<tedg> Ah, so only once a day now.
<brendand> ogra_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/base-files/+bug/1362496
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362496 in base-files (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "LSB release and /etc/os-release still say "Utopic", needs to be RTM" [High,Triaged]
<tedg> Cool, thanks ogra_
<ogra_> tedg, well, if we have stuff we want in a separate image we usually roll a manual one
<ogra_> and usually we have two ... but rarely on promotion days
<ogra_> cyphermox, see the bug above
<cjwatson> robru, brendand, et al: Right.  Following cocoa, here's a somewhat more considered version of my position on apt-add-repository etc. near which it'll hopefully be a bit easier to find consensus.
<cjwatson> 1) Even though its main focus is Ubuntu, Launchpad is a webapp that serves multiple distributions, and many of the ways it does so are useful to us (syncing from Debian, multi-distro bug tracking, etc.).
<cjwatson> 2) As a result of 1), we've generally found hardcoding Ubuntu in Launchpad to be a mistake.  Making the distribution explicit may be slightly more typing but it makes the layout more regular and thus easier to understand, and simplifies the code.
<cjwatson> 3) Unhardcoding Ubuntu from the PPA URL format (→ https://launchpad.net/~OWNER/+archive/DISTRO/NAME) was necessary to support ubuntu-rtm, and generally made things internally clearer.  Redirections are in place.
<cjwatson> 4) Launchpad now has a canonical archive reference form which can be used by any client tool to look up archives.  This has made it possible to greatly simplify a number of client tools (particularly obvious in copy-package).
<cjwatson> 5) It's easier to work out what client tools that interface directly with Launchpad do when their primary visible syntax matches Launchpad's layout reasonably closely, and when they behave roughly the same way as each other.
<cjwatson> 6) As a result of 4) and 5), the primary syntax of add-apt-repository should be ppa:OWNER/DISTRO/NAME, since that matches the archive reference form most closely while still using the ppa: syntax people are familiar with.
<cjwatson> 7) As cyphermox points out, it's sometimes necessary to refer to a distribution other than the running one, even for PPAs.  The fully-explicit form should thus always be available to users.
<cjwatson> 8) That said, I don't object to abbreviated forms that are resolved client-side when they can be handled reasonably straightforwardly.  I just don't want them to be the only available forms, since that has always proven to require refactoring later.
<cjwatson> (But this is a position, supported as best I can with rationale, not a list of instructions.)
<cjwatson> Hopefully that's a bit clearer.  I was having difficulty responding directly earlier without sitting back and writing it all out in detail in a text editor ...
<robru> cjwatson: i don't disagree that the explicit form should always be available, I just want ppa:OWNER/NAME to do what I expect when I'm eg writing a tool that needs to support both ubuntu and ubuntu-rtm but doesn't particularly care which it happens to be running on
<cjwatson> Right, I'm fine with that as long as the explicit's available.  The problem in the past has been that people write the short forms and never get round to making the full versions available. :-)
<robru> cjwatson: eg if you're on rtm and you type ppa:OWNER/NAME you're unlikely to want ubuntu, it should default to rtm, and then if you really do want ubuntu you can specify that
<cjwatson> It'd be a bit of a change for ppa:OWNER/NAME to resolve to DISTRO != ubuntu, and it wouldn't (couldn't) match the Launchpad URL redirections.
<cjwatson> But it's probably justifiable.
<cjwatson> (As long as the abbreviated forms are always resolved immediately in context, rather than being potentially passed around among different distribution contexts and rendering them ambiguous again.  But hopefully that wouldn't be the natural implementation.)
<cyphermox> it's not that big a change, I just couldn't think of a way to do it properly with what we had available in ubuntu-rtm, that would work elsewhere too
<cyphermox> ie. guessing that we're on rtm is complicated to do, except maybe using system-image-cli, which isn't available in ubuntu or elsewhere
<cyphermox> so; seems to me like the right way to do it would be for base-files to say ubuntu-rtm on rtm
<cyphermox> that said, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/base-files/+bug/1362496 was brought to my attention :)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1362496 in base-files (Ubuntu-rtm 14.09) "LSB release and /etc/os-release still say "Utopic", needs to be RTM" [High,Triaged]
<balloons> fginther, you about for a moment?
<fginther> balloons, I do have a moment
<balloons> fginther, so I had plars revert autolanding on devices for calc. I'm not sure what's broken, but way too much going on to figure it out as it's not vital imho. Anyways, the autolanding  job needs to use python3 for tests.
<balloons> fginther, I also noticed stacks/phablet/ubuntu-touch-coreapps.cfg doesn't reflect python3 for many of the ones we've converted.. I suspect we should push an mp for them so the changes won't be generated over?
<fginther> balloons, yeah, i have a branch I was working on for those changes
 * fginther failed on that one
<balloons> fginther, no worries.. :-) So I guess a couple things.. Could you toggle calc autolanding to use python3 for now? the branch can come after
<balloons> Trying to land https://code.launchpad.net/~rpadovani/ubuntu-calculator-app/1357983/+merge/232630
<fginther> balloons, the job has been updated
<fginther> balloons, sorry for the delay
<balloons> fginther, ty
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-17
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 244 building (started: 20140917 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 45 building (started: 20140917 03:05) ===
<bfiller> looks like rtm silo 5 failing to build maliit because it doesn't have git: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-005-1-build/44/console
<bfiller> robru: any ideas how to fix this? the ubuntu build was fine.. ^^^
<ToyKeeper> ... get git?
<ToyKeeper> Sorry, I don't know the details...  just had to take the opportunity to say that out loud.
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 244 DONE (finished: 20140917 04:00) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/244.changes ===
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> bfiller: for some reason it tries to download upstream release (which wouldn't exist even if git was there) instead of using the supplied orig tarball
<Mirv> bfiller: since it's a sync, I'll just try what would it say without the ~rtm version mangling
<Mirv> bfiller: it's building now, I'll run watch_only build for it in a few minutes so that the status will be correct too.
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 45 DONE (finished: 20140917 04:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/45.changes ===
<sergiusens> Mirv: bfiller was an email flowing about lack of those tools in the rtm archive; I got tcpdump copied over... but that's not your error, get rid of the ~rtm
<robru> Mirv: what did you do? Manual source package upload?
<robru> Mirv: bfiller: doing a build with the "don't mangle version" option set should have worked, but the real solution is to make the package be split packaging, i guess that one was never onboarded for train usage
<Mirv> robru: no, copy-package
<Mirv> I forgot about that option
<robru> Mirv: right, same thing, you put the package there without using a train job to do it
<robru> Anyway, looks like you have it under control, goodnight!
<Mirv> nighty night, all of you who have not yet waken up to the morning of 17th :)
<ToyKeeper> tedg, charles: Not sure when you'll be around, but is there any chance you could expand the indicator-datetime's test plan with meaningful tests, or provide a link to an autopilot suite covering its functions?
<popey> Mirv: please upload http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/calculator-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.calculator_1.3.329_all.click when you get a moment, thanks.
<Mirv> popey: clock done
<popey> Mirv: i hope you mean calculator?
<popey> Mirv: checked store, you do.
<popey> Thank you!
<Mirv> popey: s/clock/calculator/...
<Mirv> c something
<popey> sil2100: are we going to get a promoted devel image at some point?
<popey> (morning btw)
<sil2100> popey: morning!
<sil2100> popey: yeah, I wanted to have one today, Omer tested one of the images yesterday and said it didn't have any serious issues
<sil2100> popey: I'll just double check with one of our QA people that krillin is also fine on devel and we could promote
<popey> awesome. the clock app hasn't been updated in the store for a while and has new stuff that needs to land in the image, but depends on an image being promoted
<popey> then everyone gets snooze for their alarms!
<psivaa_> sil2100: need to be afk for a bit and may miss the early part of the meeting.
<sil2100> psivaa_-afk: ACK
<Laney> is there a special procedure to get non-train packages into rtm silos or should I just copy it?
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140917-19d7408.tar.xz
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: thanks
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: vila | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> Laney: you can use CI Train, but for now you can just copy - what packages do you have in mind? Syncing from utopic?
<Laney> sil2100: I thought it had to be QAed
<Laney> yes, syncing
<tsdgeos> vila: hi, our autopilot setup has broken again https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4548/console any idea?
<vila> tsdgeos: apart from the all caps in: 'SKIPPING phablet-flash AS REQUESTED' nothing catch my un-educated eyes
<tsdgeos> ok, so no autopilot CI then
<vila> tsdgeos: i.e. not flashing and later on failing during the setup sounds... somwhow expected ?
<tsdgeos> i have no clue how this is setup
<tsdgeos> i know it worked
<tsdgeos> and now it doesn't :D
<brendand> ogra_, so robru's citrain script is currently completely unable to cope with the adb changes
<vila> tsdgeos: ;-) We'll need experts then, I'll track it and let you know or get pinged back
<ogra_> brendand, as is phablet-test-run apparently ... sigh
<tsdgeos> vila: appreciated :)
<ogra_> chmod: changing permissions of '/dev/uinput': Operation not permitted
<ogra_> it tries a chmod 666 /dev/uinput at the very start
<ogra_> :(
<brendand> ogra_, oh yeah
<ogra_> so i will have to add a --password option to it
<ogra_> :(
<ogra_> i guess the same goes for the ci tools
 * ogra_ will get this fixed today ... 
<ogra_> damn
<ogra_> this is the tenth re-implementation of "adb shell" calls in phablet-tools
<ogra_> :(
<brendand> is --ppa option of phablet-config writable-image working at all??
<vila> tsdgeos: hold on, the job you mention is from 2014-09-12, almost a week ago, I've triggered a rebuild for that one
<tsdgeos> errr
<vila> tsdgeos: do you have more recent failures ?
<tsdgeos> that's weird it's linked from a more recent thing
<tsdgeos> let me see
<vila> tsdgeos: the re-run seems to proceed better (at least it pased the point where it failed previously)
<vila> tsdgeos: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/4646/console
<tsdgeos> doh :/
<tsdgeos> must have been tricked by the so many confusing links
<tsdgeos> sorry
<vila> tsdgeos: no worries
<brendand> pete-woods, do you know how testing is going for silo 16 in RTM?
<brendand> pete-woods, and 9 and 3, although those have only been around since yesterday so probably haven't got an opportunity to test those yet
<brendand> ogra_, so "adb shell 'SUDO_ASKPASS=/tmp/sudo_askpass.VA3s sudo -A add-apt-repository -y ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/landing-009'" seems to think /tmp/ is on the host
<brendand> ogra_, that's broken...
<brendand> does anyone test this stuff...
<ogra_> where is that from ?
<brendand> ogra_, from phablet-config
<Laney> hrm
<ogra_> indeed that has been tested
<Laney> I got the rtm chroot from LP but it had an archive.u.c sources.list
<Laney> is that usual?
<Laney> I was expecting something different
<Laney> I assume launchpad-buildd overrides it
 * Laney does that manually
<ogra_> brendand, i dont get what you mean, it cant thin it is on the host, it is executed inside an adb shell
<brendand> ogra_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364004/
<ogra_> brendand, can you give me the exact error ?
<ogra_> thanks
<ogra_> brendand, no, from phablet-config
<ogra_> (which creates this file before trying to use it)
<brendand> ogra_, it doesn't give an error, it just silently does nothing
<ogra_> it works fine here
<ogra_> just tried
<brendand> ogra_, but that's the command it runs
<cjwatson> Laney: yes, that's usual, Launchpad always forces the appropriate-context sources.list into place at the start of a build
<Laney> cjwatson: Kay, I figured that would be it
<brendand> ogra_, what's the outcome, is there a new file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/?
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364019/
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/image-stuff$ adb -s 0079a79f1857654a shell
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ogra_> ci-train-ppa-service-ubuntu-landing-009-utopic.list
<ogra_> yes
<brendand> ogra_, ah but that's not what phablet-config does
<ogra_> that is exactly what phablet-config does
<brendand> ogra_, well i get '#!/bin/shecho <combination on my luggage>' in the /tmp file
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey, I'd need your help once more: I removed a branch from the spreadsheet, then did a reconfigure and rebuild on the silo. but that branch still shows up in the dashboard
<mzanetti> sil2100: what did I miss?
<cjwatson> brendand: /me takes seconds to work out what the "shecho" program might be
<mzanetti> sil2100: silo 11, branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nick-dedekind/ubuntu-settings-components/indicator-polishing/+merge/229083
<sil2100> mzanetti: removal of branches I think requires a landing team reconfigure :)
<sil2100> mzanetti: let me reconfigure for you
<brendand> cjwatson, yes - dodgy newlines
<mzanetti> thanks
<ogra_> brendand, you did supply -r, right ?
<brendand> ogra_, yes - otherwise it would never run that code
<brendand> cjwatson, adb.shell('/bin/echo -e \\"#!/bin/sh\necho %s \\" > %s ' % (args.remotepassword[0], tempfile), ignore_errors=False)
<ogra_> but right, the newlines are garbled, sigh
<brendand> ogra_, what does yours look like, since i see you supplied two newlines
<brendand> ogra_, do you have a space between the two lines?
<ogra_> brendand, i guess the same as yours ...
<ogra_> let me try a fix ...
<ogra_> why did that work during testing (not only for me)
<brendand> ogra_, could echo have broken? seems impossible, but why doesn't it insert the newline?
<ogra_> brendand, thats a quoting issue
<brendand> ogra_, when did it last work for you?
<ogra_> brendand, when testing before uploading/merging
<cjwatson> ogra_: ugh, seriously, use printf
<cjwatson> consistent shell interpretation FTW
<cjwatson> (yeah, I know /bin/echo is probably safe, but ...)
<cjwatson> adb.shell is a pretty awful interface by the looks of it :)
<ogra_> it is
<brendand> ogra_, i'm just puzzled how this ever worked
<ogra_> and that it has to wrap two bash calls inside a sudo call to get the right env doesnt help much either
<brendand> ogra_, can you paste me the fix?
<ogra_> brendand, well, if i dont get pinged every 30sec i could actually work on it :P
<cjwatson> mine more backslashes
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> john-mcaleely, sil2100: tarball testing done, I get at least 4 brightnesses to reproduce, A bright light (spot light will do, normal light, cover just the sensor but leave the camera uncovered, cover the camera and light sensor) also the brightening of the screen on shutdown is a lot dimmer :)  I'm happier with that :)
<ogra_> well, convincing printf to accep ! in #!/bin/sh seems not so easy
<sil2100> SHIP IT
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ok, I'll push it now. thanks davmor2
<cjwatson> ogra_: printf doesn't interpret ! in any way
<cjwatson> ogra_: you may of course have to quote it to protect it from the *shell* trying to do history expansion on it
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> single quotes help
<cjwatson> (though that shouldn't happen in noninteractive shells)
<brendand> ogra_, escaping it worked for me
<brendand> or not...
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, shipped
<sil2100> john-mcaleely, davmor2: thanks!
<ogra_> brendand, let me fix this properly using printf as cjwatson suggests
<Laney> is there a manifest for rtm?
<ogra_> Laney, on cdimage
<Laney> found it
<ogra_> Laney, and changelogs in a subdir at the usual place too
<ogra_> under rtm/
<Laney> grr!
<Laney> ogra_: rtm doesn't even have those packages you were complaining about
<Laney> because it has gst-bad 1.2.4
<ogra_> Laney, well, the gst merge landed one day before rtm opened
<Laney> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-rtm/+source/gst-plugins-bad1.0
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm, now how do i combine printf's %s with pythons %s ?
<cjwatson> %%
<ogra_> thanks !
<brendand> ogra_, might it be less confusing to not use it at all?
<brendand> ogra_, and just use pythons?
<ogra_> -            adb.shell('/bin/echo -e \\"#!/bin/sh\necho %s \\" > %s ' %
<ogra_> +            adb.shell("printf '%%s\\n' '#!/bin/sh' 'echo %s' >> %s " %
<ogra_> there is your fix
<cjwatson> err that looks undefined
<cjwatson> %%s%%s surely?
<cjwatson> I guess it works but seems like by luck
<ogra_> cjwatson, first one is fromat and then two times content
<cjwatson> oh format is reused
<ogra_> right :)
<cjwatson> hm, ok, news to me :)
<cjwatson> but it's documented, so ...
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> and works nicely
<ogra_> i'm a bit uneasy about the >>
<ogra_> but then, the mktemp is in the line above
<Laney> sil2100: would you drop line 56 please
<brendand> ogra_, probably the reason people didn't notice is because phablet-config swallows all the output
<ogra_> brendand, yeah, currently working on that ;)
<ogra_> and i also dropped the need for rebooting if the image is already writable
<brendand> ogra_, nice
<ogra_> i want to drop 80% of phablet-test run for it
<ogra_> the ppa setup, adb sudo setup etc should only live in one script
<sil2100> Laney: sure
<Mirv> bah, request ID:s disappearing again
<ogra_> brendand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/8364323/
<brendand> ogra_, much better
<ogra_> ok let me prepare a landing for this
<ogra_> brendand, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-writable-image/+merge/234946 if you like to test and approve
<mzanetti> sil2100: hmm... that branch still shows up in the dashboard
<fginther> balloons, when you get a moment, can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/core-apps-python3/+merge/234902 ?
<sil2100> mzanetti: hmmm, let me check then
<brendand> ogra_, would dpkg-query also be broken on rtm?
<sil2100> mzanetti: you wanted to get rid of the indicator-polishing branch, right?
<mzanetti> sil2100: yes
<sil2100> mzanetti: I still see it in the MR list in the spreadsheet, so it was simply not removed from there - even though I remember you said you did?
<mzanetti> err, what?
 * mzanetti checks again
<sil2100> mzanetti: if you check line 25 of the google spreadsheet, the branch is still there :o
<mzanetti> ffs...
<mzanetti> sil2100: I removed it from line 35
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok... kgunn and me really need to sync better
<mzanetti> sorry
<sil2100> Ok, let me reconfigure then - but maybe you can reconfigure that as well now :)
<sil2100> Ok, I see you reconfigure now
 * sil2100 goes to prepare lunch
<mzanetti> sil2100: ok. seems to work
<ogra_> brendand, dpkg-query operates on local Pakcage files iirc
<tvoss> sil2100, can I get a silo for line41?
<brendand> ogra_, ok. i need to figure out why it's giving me the wrong result then
<Mirv> tvoss: allocating
<tvoss> Mirv, thank you
<Mirv> tvoss: fixing missing space in your MR:s
<tvoss> Mirv, oh sorry
<ogra_> cjwatson, hmm ...
<ogra_> doing something like:  phablet-config -r 0000 --ppa ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-004
<ogra_> which simply calls add-apt-repository in the backend results in:
<ogra_> Command '"SUDO_ASKPASS=/tmp/sudo_askpass.B4Y7 sudo -A apt-get update -qq ; echo ADB_RC=\$?"' returned non-zero exit status 100
<ogra_> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-004/ubuntu-rtm/dists/utopic/main/binary-armhf/Packages  404  Not Found
<ogra_> cjwatson, does add-apt-repository not automatically replace "utopic" with "14.09" here ?
<ogra_> (note, i'm not running rtm on the device)
<cjwatson> ogra_: dunno, cyphermox did that work
<ogra_> ah, k, i'll wait for him then
<ogra_> sergiusens, i could need top approval of https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-writable-image/+merge/234946
<ogra_> (fixes a lot of wrongs in the code :) )
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> brendand: hey!
<brendand> sil2100, hello
<sil2100> brendand: were you able to check rtm #37 for krillin?
<sil2100> brendand: wait
<sil2100> brendand: I mean utopic #37
<sil2100> My brain is broken today
<ogra_> sergiusens, i cant use single quotes in the printf ... that breaks the format
<ogra_> sergiusens, the right combo of single and double quotes is essential in that line
 * ogra_ fixes the other line
<brendand> sil2100, yes it seems fine. no major issues
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, two questions! First, how's the mako dbus smoketesting issues?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, see above, other stuff kept me away from it
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK, second thing! What do you think about promotion for the utopic channel? ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, sure
<ogra_> sergiusens, i fixed what i could ... and commented
<ogra_> please approve :)
<Mirv> sil2100: if you're interested, I'm still getting error on merge&cleaning rtm silos (requiring ignore_missing_projects) even when landing has gone completely ok: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-013-3-merge-clean/8/console
<pete-woods> brendand: I'm coming round to testing all my silos now
<sil2100> ogra_: so, we would need the mako's #243 promoted and krillin's #37
<sil2100> Mirv: oh
<satoris> brendand: hi, could we get qa approval for line 40? Thanks.
<brendand> satoris, yes - it's just in our queue now
<satoris> Great.
<ogra_> sil2100, done
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/
<sil2100> popey: ^
<popey> yay
 * ogra_ wonders how to bribe sergiusens to top approve that super urgent phablet-config fix 
<popey> mhall119: ^^
<popey> (update yr phone)
<mhall119> popey: yay!
 * mhall119 hugs sil2100 
<brendand> tedg, hey i'm just looking at rtm silo 002. it was noticed that indicator-display is not seeded, is that known?
<tedg> brendand, Yeah, it's on ogra_'s todo to review
<tedg> brendand, But, the system settings function to turn it on doesn't work yet either. So it's not high priority :-)
<ogra_> brendand, tedg, did it land in rtm already ? i cant seed non-existing packages
<tedg> ogra_, Yes, it has.
<ogra_> k
<brendand> tedg, so indicator-display is just landing some translations fixes?
<tedg> brendand, No, it's just enabling translation in the packaging.
<tedg> No binary changes
<brendand> tedg, so what change should we see after installing it?
<tedg> brendand, You shouldn't. It should be changing bits in launchpad as they're introspecting those changes when building language packs.
<tedg> brendand, So you won't see changes on the device for a while.
<brendand> tedg, ok it would be helpful to us if that was pointed out in the description
<brendand> tedg, 'indicator-datetime has no binary changes'. blah blah blah
<tedg> Oh, you can't get to the descriptions in the MRs for RTM builds.
<tedg> That's annoying.
<tedg> Hmm, okay.
<brendand> tedg, well we can go digging and figure it out, but it would be helpful if that were stated directly
<brendand> tedg, just sayin
<tedg> brendand, Just to be clear, indicator-display has no binary changes, indicator-datetime was changed.
<brendand> tedg, yes the fix for datetime is clearly mentioned
<tedg> brendand, K, just making sure :-)
<tedg> Make sure we test the right thing.
<brendand> tedg, anyway i'm on it now - shouldn't take long
<ogra_> sergiusens, so no top approval until i rewrite the printf line ?
<tedg> brendand, Great, thanks! Any questions bug me or charles
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, I'm just in a meeting
<ogra_> oh, sorry
 * ogra_ hugs sergiusens 
<mzanetti> sil2100: can you please do me another reconfigure on silo 11?
<sil2100> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> thanks
<ogra_> robru, can you please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-phablet-shell/+merge/234976 so we unscrew the SDK guys
<brendand> tedg, would you accept the statement that overall the datetime testplan could be a little more thorough? also do you have a plan for writing autopilot tests for it?
<jhodapp> sil2100, can I get a silo for line 75?
<tedg> brendand, Hmm, I guess. Probably need to update the wiki as well.
<sil2100> jhodapp: sure
<tedg> brendand, There, updated from the branch.
<bfiller> sil2100: where are the krillin smoketest logs?
<ogra_> sil2100, ^^^please :)
<sil2100> ogra_: sure :)
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: oh, i see, only one free silo  | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<ogra_> argh
<davmor2> ogra_: you really need to stop doing that :D
<sergiusens> plars: can you test run this https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/remove-python2-support/+merge/233754 on the infra?
* ogra_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cprov | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS  | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<ogra_> davmor2, tell that to our focus handling :P
<davmor2> ogra_: well if you insist on using it wrong that's your fault not ubuntu's you are meant to focus on one thing not 10 :P
<ogra_> :P
<ogra_> sergiusens, that sudo crap in the last line needs to go (in fact i'm just completely re-writing phablet-test-run since it is unusable today)
<sergiusens> ogra_: well I thought the plan was to move to adt runners
<sergiusens> fginther: plars thoughts on that?
<ogra_> sergiusens, smoketesting isnt using them today
<sergiusens> thoughts lead to questions about roadmaps :)
<ogra_> and we have dbus issues since yesterday with phablet-test-run
<ogra_> which makes that re-write kind f urgent
<cyphermox> ogra_: I could have sworn it did pick 14.09 rather than utopic when I wrote the patch, but it just gets that from aptsources, so it's in a way another indication that it would work better if base-files were updated to say ubuntu-rtm and such
<ogra_> if we dont need it i'd be super happy though :)
<ogra_> cyphermox, well, i expllicitly tried to add a rtm ppa on an utopic image
<ogra_> not sure thats even remotely supposed to work :)
<cyphermox> no, on a utopic image it would definitely pick utopic
<ogra_> good
<ogra_> then it works as excpected
<ogra_> i was just wondering if it shouldnt :)
<cyphermox> I'll spend a bit more time thinking about it, later today
<cyphermox> it really should be picking the series for the distro you're trying to add ;)
<ogra_> not urgent for sure
<cyphermox> no, that's why I said later
<ogra_> though definitely interesting the other way round
<ogra_> i can imagine people wanting to add utopic ppas to rtm
<sergiusens> trainguards line 73 please
<ogra_> you smarted out the bot :)
<sergiusens> ogra_: the spreadsheets says we should ping manually
<ogra_> yeah, the bot only sendds a notice
<ogra_> which most IRC clisents dont highlight
<ogra_> you were still faster than the bot :)
 * barry is slower than queuebot
<Laney> sil2100: where's the bug for that?
<Laney> I don't think you do have the FFe
<Laney> or at least I'm not aware of it
<ogra_> barry, yeah, sergiusens could teach you though :)
<barry> :)
<barry> i'm trying to decide whether i need an ffe for this or not though
<jhodapp> sil2100, what is wrong here, not sure what this is telling me: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-014-1-build/11/console
<barry> i think not since there are no user-visible new features
<plars> sergiusens: last time we tried using adt for autopilot tests, it didn't work at all
<plars> sergiusens: we can revisit it though
<ogra_> plars, wihin this week?
<plars> ogra_: doubtful
<ogra_> else i need to fix phablet-test-run to run everything as root i guess
<ogra_> right, thats what i thought
<plars> ogra_: how is phablet-test-run broken?
<ogra_> plars, see all the dbus AP errors in the failed app tests
<barry> ladeedah, no silos available
<plars> ogra_: why do we want to run as root? Don't we want to run the apps as the actual user?
<balloons> the mp for adt-run should be working now..
<ogra_> plars, thats what i thgouth too, but AP doesnt seem to ship permissions for the phablet user to run the dbus introspection bits
<sergiusens> ogra_: no, running as root is the wrong thing
<ogra_> sergiusens, it runs as root today
<sergiusens> ogra_: that's phablet-config
<balloons> this was the mp; fginther needs to update and give it a run: https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/add-reminders/+merge/226281
<ogra_> except for the single test commands everything assumes a root shell
<ogra_> sergiusens, did you look at phablet-test-run ?
<sergiusens> ogra_: I wrote it initially with mzanetti almost 2 years ago
<ogra_> it stops/starts unity as use and runs the actual test as user ... everything arounnd this needs root
<sergiusens> ogra_: the start/stop unity isn't used afaik
<ogra_> it is in smoke tests
<ogra_> i see it in the logs
<ogra_> sergiusens, but even then ... 80% of the adb calls are as root
<ogra_> (i dont get why it doesnt use phablet-config to install packages and enable ppas though)
<mzanetti> ogra_: because phablet-test-run is approx 1 year older than phablet-config
<sergiusens> that ^
<ogra_> mzanetti, sure
<ogra_> mzanetti, i'm not saying it is wrong, but sergiusens claimed it wouldnt run stuff as root ... it clearly expects root for many things
<mzanetti> yes, it does
<ogra_> and i will need to fix these up
<ogra_> if we want working test results
<mzanetti> all run run_with_adb calls need root
<ogra_> right
<mzanetti> run_with_ssh is user stuff
<tedg> Thanks brendand!
<sergiusens> ogra_: I thought you took care of those during the adb as user migration though
<ogra_> sergiusens, i did ... and it worked when i tested here
<ogra_> sergiusens, except for the chmod 666 ... for which balloons told me back then we could drop it anyway
<ogra_> (since AP ships a udev rule for that device)
<ogra_> sergiusens, it could well be that this extra "sudo -uphablet -i" wrapper everywhere causes the dbus issues though
<ogra_> havent checked that yet
<sil2100> jhodapp: let me take a look, I was in a meeting
<sil2100> Laney: for what?
<jhodapp> sil2100, thanks
<Laney> sil2100: the big FFe you mentioned on that hangout
<sil2100> Laney: uh, I was sure we had one, but I see that I might not be the case! Crap, but looking into that now
<Laney> sil2100: I mailed ubuntu-release (see the archives) but some people optimistally said there would be no (or so few that they could individually get FFes) new features now. :)
<Laney> asac might have more current info
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, sorry, I saw you mentioning that you can generate the list and saw that everyone generally agreed and I was sure it was filled with that
<sil2100> I just poked him, but I need to poke slangasek if he has any info regarding that
<sil2100> Damn, made a fool out of myself
<sil2100> ;)
<brendand> pete-woods, i'm testing silo 18
<brendand> pete-woods, should translations work for infographics now?
<pete-woods> brendand: they would, but the lang pack hasn't been released yet. the "no sources" message isn't translated yet
<brendand> pete-woods, looks translated here
<brendand> except for 'photos taken'
<pete-woods> brendand: the normal sources should be translated
<pete-woods> brendand: assuming translations are provided. but the build in messages like "no sources" don't work yet
<brendand> pete-woods, so i can't really test this change?
<pete-woods> brendand: not really no. to test it I stuffed some extra translations onto my image manually
<pete-woods> which was quite a pain
<sil2100> ogra_: hey, can you proof-read something for me? ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, in a meeting, but i can try indeed :)
<sil2100> davmor2: btw. thanks for the test report e-mail, it's good to have that :)
<sil2100> jhodapp: ah!
<sil2100> jhodapp: sorry I only checked now, but it seems it's only worried about the last ~rtm upload that happened
<sil2100> jhodapp: as it was a sync, we don't save those versions anywhere in bzr
<jhodapp> sil2100, ah so it was referencing the last thing that was in that silo for rtm?
<brendand> tvoss, sergiusens, jdstrand, dbarth_, pete-woods, dobey, bfiller, Mirv  - anyone have RTM silos that are almost done being tested? don't forget to mark them so on the spreadsheet
<sil2100> jhodapp: it's just confused, as the rtm archive has 0.3.3+14.10.20140911~rtm-0ubuntu1  while the last thing in the branch is 0.3.3+14.10.20140911-0ubuntu1 - the way out of here is just to flip the ignore flag when building the silo
<tvoss> brendand, yup
<sil2100> jhodapp: check FORCE_REBUILD during the build job
<jhodapp> sil2100, ok cool, let me try
<pete-woods> will do, just doing the testing now I have sucked some eggs on how to shell into my krillin again
<sil2100> Ah, and you probably would like to check DO_NOT_APPEND_RTM_TO_VERSION as well
<sil2100> jhodapp: as you guys are doing RTM landings first, right?
<jhodapp> sil2100, yes
<jdstrand> cwayne: hey, did your features stuff land so we can put apparmor in the rtm branch?
<sil2100> jhodapp: yeah, then for now rememeber checking the not append flag as well :)
<cwayne> jdstrand: so the ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks bits landed some time yesterday
<cwayne> the custom tarball needs to be updated now too
<cwayne> to actually make use of it
<boiko> sil2100: quick question, is this rtm or utopic image: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/42:20140917:20140903.1/10510/dialer_app/1686233/ ?
<jdstrand> cwayne: cool, so that whole process is in place?
<cwayne> jdstrand: yep
<sil2100> boiko: hey! This is RTM - whenever you see touch_stable in the name then it's ubuntu-rtm
<jdstrand> cwayne: awesome. let me get a new apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu into utopic, then I can ping you
<sil2100> boiko: I mean, in the URL
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks!
<jdstrand> cwayne: then you can regenerate the tarball with what is in the silo and the new apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu
<brendand> sil2100, why do we use those names and not just the distro name?
<brendand> distro/series
<brendand> sil2100, or the channel name even better
<jhodapp> sil2100, seems to be building ok now
<brendand> sil2100, it even says 'utopic/touch_stable' which is super-confusing
<ogra_> brendand, i think asac picked the names
<brendand> ogra_, asac - i'd love to know the reason - i'm sure there's a good one
<davmor2> brendand: because he wanted to :P
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: plars | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS  | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<brendand> davmor2, you're *sooo* funny
<brendand> davmor2, see - sarcasm :P
<davmor2> brendand: I know right :D
<sil2100> brendand: don't ask meeee
<davmor2> </new_level_sarcasm_for_brendand>
<sil2100> So many things
<sil2100> Mirv: let me try looking into that issue now
<popey> sil2100: I'll be skipping the meeting today.
<davmor2> cyphermox: silo-001 how do I test this do I just tail syslog or is there something better?
<sil2100> popey: ACK
<cyphermox> davmor2: you'd need to run dbus-monitor --system | grep ScanDone   and check that there aren't two ScanDone in rapid succession
<bfiller> sil2100: so these failures - which image are they using? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/42:20140917:20140903.1/10510/dialer_app/
<bfiller> rtm, ubuntu, proposed, etc?
<sil2100> bfiller: those are using mako ubuntu-rtm #42, which is the, let's say, equivalent of ubuntu-rtm images for krillin #46
<sil2100> bfiller: those two have different image numbering since we bump the image everytime a new device tarball is released...
<sil2100> bfiller: and since we have a new one for krillin frequently, the krillin ones are bumped more
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll be right there on the meeting
<ogra_> k
<bfiller> boiko: ^^^^
<bfiller> boiko: see what sil2100 said about images being used in smoketests
<boiko> bfiller: yep, thanks
<sil2100> boiko, bfiller: it might be confusing indeed, especially that we have like 3-4 numbering schemes now happening that are completely out of sync
<asac> ogra_: brendand: well, for me there is devel-proposed and stable-proposed which currently is mapped to rtm-proposed. thats where the name is coming from
<ogra_> asac, we're talking about touch, touch_stable etc on the smoke testing dashboard
<asac> reality is that underlyaing archive names disagree and we talk about utopic everywhere which is confusing for those that use the devel-proposed channel
<asac> ogra_: yes, touch_stable came out of morphong touch with the stable-proposed channel idea
<asac> :)
<asac> morphing
<asac> note that i didnt pick that nmae
<asac> i gave the high level input like above and someone did that then
<ogra_> hmm
<asac> gave the same input to someone else and they picked the channel name on system-image :)
<ogra_> brendand, ^^^^ so we dont know who picked these names i guess
<brendand> ogra_, color me not surprised :)
<asac> is it that confusing really? feels like a simple mental mapping exercise to me :)
<sil2100> asac: to be completely fair, stable-proposed is not linked to rtm right now ;)
<balloons> so plars ogra_ do we still plan to merge this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/remove-python2-support/+merge/233754
<sil2100> asac: actually 'stable-proposed' does not exist at all
<sil2100> asac: there's 'stable', but it's not linked to anything, it's a manual channel where we didn't promote anything to since months
<davmor2> cyphermox: erm I see 1 ScanDone every few seconds what are you classing as quick succession?
<ogra_> balloons, sure, but i will have to make other changes to phablet-test-run
<tvoss> sil2100, line 49 complaints about wrong format in testing done column, mind having a look?
<sil2100> tvoss: looking
<ogra_> balloons, if it has been properly tested, llets just land it before i start ?
 * ogra_ checks if it is finally top approved
<sil2100> tvoss: ah, don't worry, it's normal... sadly google docs doesn't support pattern-based field validation ;/
<tvoss> sil2100, ack
<balloons> ogra_, that was my thought. It should fix a few of the worst issues atm
<ogra_> balloons, do you consider it ready ? i can top approve and quickly land it
<robru> ogra_: i reviewed your branch
<ogra_> robru, yeah, i saw
<balloons> ogra_, I do and sergiusens reviewed as well. He was just wanting plars to ack it
<asac> sil2100: yeah i kind of said that :); doesnt really defeat the general way to look at it
<asac> imo
<ogra_> robru, i would still like to keep the chmod (if ~/.ssh doesnt exist or authorized_keys doesnt, it still helps to get the permissions right) but i just dropped the chown (one bzr push away)
<asac> i dont think we really know yet where this is heading, hence I don't think we shoudl too much effort in making these terms consistent for now
<ogra_> balloons, ah, k ... so we'll wait for plars
<plars> one sec, I'll take a look
<robru> ogra_: hm, k
<ogra_> robru, by default the files will have far broader permissions at creation time, i think ssh would choke
 * ogra_ tests
<sil2100> Mirv: ah! Damn! I think I see the problem ;/
<sil2100> Mirv: it seems some leftover code from the old sync code is biting our asses again
<robru> ogra_: yeah ssh freaks out if those files aren't *00
<ogra_> robru, hmm, it doesnt actually ... drwxr-xr-x  2 phablet phablet    4096 Sep 17 16:31 .ssh
<ogra_> -rw-r--r-- 1 phablet phablet 221 Sep 17 16:31 authorized_keys
<ogra_> i'm logged in fine
<ogra_> robru, nontheless they shouldnt be world readable
<robru> ogra_: not sure why it works for you, i specifically wrote that code because ssh was freaking out and blocking me with those files world-readable
<ogra_> yeah
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah hang on running the dbus as root not I see 2 in quick succession
<robru> ogra_: that code was a direct response to what was happening at the time; if it had worked I wouldn't have thought to write the code ;-)
<ogra_> robru, bzr ppushed and commented
<cjwatson> ssh usually only cares about world-writability, with the exception of private keys
<ogra_> cjwatson, well, see above
<cjwatson> there's no problem with having ~/.ssh, or files that only contain public material, be world-readable
<ogra_> ah
<cjwatson> but you do have to have the ownership be correct, normally
<ogra_> right, we got this
<ogra_> since adbd runs as the correct user with the correct env now
<cjwatson> right
<ogra_> (which needed an awful hack though ... "inception of shells" :) )
<cjwatson> just wanted to clarify, afaik the only thing that's required to be *00 is private key files
<davmor2> cyphermox: should of read "ah hang on running the dbus as root now I see 2 in quick succession"
<ogra_> yay
<dobey> brendand: mine doesn't seem to even have a silo yet
<brendand> dobey, https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-010?
<ogra_> balloons, do you happen to know why phablet-test-run needs /tools/bin in its path ? is that still used
<balloons> ogra_, hmm.. no can't say I do. ogra_ ohh, if you plan to re-write things btw, you should probably chat with pitti and have a look at adt click support. There's an ssh runner in there
<dobey> brendand: so why is the spreadsheet not updated?
<ogra_> balloons, well, the quick fix is to keep it like it is and just inject sudo for the root needed parts ... long term we should probably just switch over
<ogra_> (i heard using adt is the long term plan anyway)
<balloons> ogra_, that was one of the thoughts.. I'm starting to push using adt
<brendand> dobey, ah i just realised yours is not required QA sign-off
<ogra_> right
<balloons> it handles things sanely, though you are always free to ssh in and run them yourself :-)
<balloons> ogra_, I'm curious about what root needs you have though.. outside of updating the click hooks?
<ogra_> well, i dont think ssh is actually an option for smoke testing
<dobey> brendand: but still, the spreadsheet not having the proper status seems like a problem
<balloons> ogra_, right.. I was speaking that adt can be seen as overkill for one-off developer runs
<ogra_> balloons, well, apparently APs introspection doesnt work anymore
<brendand> dobey, i'm actually not sure what you're expecting to see. if there's something wrong ask sil2100/robru
<ogra_> and i assume there is an env issue when not running the tests as root
<ogra_> as they were before
<sil2100> The spreadsheet is a bother
<dobey> brendand: column C in row 67 is still empty
<dobey> sil2100: what's up with that?
<ogra_> oh !
<sil2100> dobey: sorry, just my attitude towards the spreadsheet ;) Let me take a look at what's up
<balloons> ogra_, really? is there a bug for what you are describing? That seems really off.. I'm not seeing such things
<ogra_> balloons, all app tests fail today
<balloons> heh, magic
<dobey> sil2100: oh i understand that. i hate spreadsheets :)
<ogra_> and no.. there isnt a bug .., thats enough of an emergency to just fix it
<robru> brendand: dobey sil2100: ok i fixed row 67 in the spreadsheet
<ogra_> balloons, http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch_stable/mako/42:20140917:20140903.1/10510/dialer_app/1686233/ scroll down, thats one example
<ogra_> it isnt in all apps
<ogra_> but most
<balloons> ogra_, ahh.. I just flashed to the newest image.. haven't tried things yet
<robru> sil2100: it lost the request id and the assigned silo name, just had to copy&paste from the dashbaord
<ogra_> balloons, but i think i understand whats going on, phablet-test-run uses "sudo -u phablet -i /bin/sh -c"
<dobey> does emulator to OTA updates?
<dobey> because my mako is totally borked right now and i have no idea how to fix it :(
<ogra_> balloons, that will actually drop the (now correct) bash env and use /bin/sh (which is dash and doesnt read .profile, so it doesnt have the dbus address)
<balloons> ogra_, wild.. interesting
 * ogra_ assumes just ripping out that sudo stuff will make it work
<balloons> a fair assumption
<robru> sil2100: how's your watch-ppa work going?
<cyphermox> davmor2: it depends how fast, you're supposed to see them come up every few seconds
<robru> sil2100: I was looking at the way it scans for those .project files, but I couldn't find the place in build.py where those actually get created, so indeed it seems to me there's some kind of race condition, and we should pass the package list differently...
<ogra_> plars, could you try this hack to phablet-test-run and try re-running one of the failed apps with it http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366191/ ?
<sil2100> robru: one moment, OTP :)
<ogra_> (i'll work on the sudo root bits too)
<plars> ogra_: sure
<plars> balloons: I'm hitting some problems with that branch
<ogra_> awesome
<plars> balloons: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/plars-smoke-daily-test/34/console
<davmor2> cyphermox: so just running dbus-monitor --system | grep ScanDone I got one only every few second if I run sudo dbus-monitor --system | grep ScanDone then I get 2 every few second
<cyphermox> show me?
<dobey> i guess it doesn't
<plars> balloons: you need to watch the way that is passed, or set the default value to []
<dobey> get the notification, but updates tab sits at "Checking for updates" indefinitely
<plars> ogra_: do you have a branch with this pushed somewhere already?
<ogra_> plars, not yet, nope
<plars> ogra_: it doesn't need to be proposed
<ogra_> there is more that needs to change ...
<ogra_> ok, let me quickly roll one
<plars> ogra_: ok, I have an easier way to test it if you push it somewhere
<ogra_> yeah, gimme a sec
 * balloons looks
<ogra_> plars, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-test-run/+merge/235015
<plars> ogra_: which one would be a good one to try? calendar app maybe? http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/244:20140917:20140917/10503/calendar_app/1685292/
<balloons> plars, ahh, yes, fallout from the change from a global.
<ogra_> plars, i think elopio shoed other issues with calendar
<elopio> plars: there are four expected failures on the calendar.
<ogra_> plars, well, but if you dont see dbus ones that might be enough
<ogra_> dialer seems liek a good candidate though
<plars> ogra_: ok, I'll try that one
<ogra_> but that has so much extra stuff installed
<ogra_> (phonesim etc)
<plars> ogra_: AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on DialerPage.isReady failed: True != dbus.Boolean(False, variant_level=1) is the type of error we're looking for?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> autopilot introspection
<ogra_> plars, oh, indeed
<plars> right
<ogra_> i was looking at console log ... but yeah,, thats the line you see in the test output
<ogra_> plars, did you re-run many tests on mako rtm ?
<plars> ogra_: not yet, I was more focused on krillin
<ogra_> looking at the result from 42 here it doesnt look that bad actually
<plars> ogra_: psivaa_-afk may have hit them earlier though
<ogra_> ah
<balloons> plars, fixed the nonetype issue and pushed as rev 316
 * ogra_ looks at 244 mako instead, since that has all the latest stuff
<psivaa_> plars: sorry missing context on what i may have hit :)
<ogra_> psivaa_, we were wondering if you re-ran any of the mako rtm tests
<ogra_> i think i remember they looked wrose this morning ... but probably i mis-remember
<ogra_> we have surely too many channels now to keep track by memory
<psivaa_> ogra_: i dont think i reran them. hmm sorry abou tit
<psivaa_> *about it
<ogra_> psivaa_, all fine ... nobody asked you to re-run them :)
<psivaa_> ogra_: ack :)
<ogra_> i was just wondering why mako rtm looked so good
<ogra_> :)
<dobey> does anyone know how to fix a busted mako that won't accept flashing?
<ogra_> how does it not accept flashing ? did you try --bootstrap ?
<dobey> yes i've tried everything i can think of at this point
<balloons> I agree it's pretty difficult to completely brick a phone
<ogra_> (bootstrap should always work, since it runs from the bootloader)
<dobey> it keeps complaining about /cache/recovery
<ogra_> dobey, when you run from bootloader and with --bootstrap ?
<dobey> ogra_: yes, several times
<balloons> dobey, I would re-flash twrm recovery,or even just do a full factory restore. fastboot should let you flash do your delight
<dobey> balloons: have also tried reflashing android, and even it is failing :-/
<balloons> can you not get into fastboot?
<ogra_> well, if he ran with --bootstrap he has to
<dobey> 10:12 < dobey> 2014/09/17 10:12:05 Cannot push  /home/dobey/.cache/ubuntuimages/pool/ubuntu-cbe7b905c3a6b174f5e650d248091dbb6d69a7ed68d2be650d4495f6cbaa1a4a.tar.xz.asc to device: free space on  /cache/recovery is unknown
<dobey> stuff like that happening
<ogra_> --bootstrap actually runs the new recovery from the image (not the device) under fastboot ... then formats the partitions and flashes from recovery
<ogra_> and i dont see how such error could show up with --bootstrap
<ogra_> i have surely seen it before with less agressive options to u-d-f ... like --wipe
<dobey> well now i am getting this:
<dobey> 2014/09/17 13:19:06 Can't flash recovery image
<balloons> bootloader unlocked?
<dobey> yes of course
<balloons> it relocks on factory reset I think.. so check :-)
<dobey> it's not reset on factory reset in my experience. one has to actually lock it using the fastboot tool, after flashing android back on, iirc
<dobey> sending 'radio' (45537 KB)...
<dobey> FAILED (data transfer failure (Protocol error))
<dobey> getting that when trying to flash android on
<ogra_> dobey, try another cable
<ogra_>  (Protocol error)  ...
<dobey> also tried that
<dobey> FAILED (data transfer failure (Cannot send after transport endpoint shutdown))
 * dobey finds yet another cable to try
<dobey> and whee, protocol error with it too :(
<dobey> all i wanted to do was flash back to devel-proposed from rtm to test things, and the world exploded :-/
<robru> lool: tvoss: silo utopic2 needs an rtm sync as well right?
<plars> ogra_: that branch does not seem to be helping with the introspection errors: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/plars-smoke-daily-test/35/console
<lool> robru: in rtm?
<lool> robru: yes
<plars> still seeing
<plars> File "/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/autopilot/introspection/types.py", line 178, in wait_for
<plars> failure_msg))
<plars> AssertionError: After 10.0 seconds test on KeypadEntry.value failed: '1 23' != dbus.String('', variant_level=1)
<ogra_> plars, danm
<lool> robru: thomas pinged me earlier to add an entry for rtm, and I failed to create one; I wasn't sure whether I could insert lines in the spreadhsheet
<robru> lool: yep it's best to keep the rtm sync row adjacent to the utopic landing, otherwise it's (even more) chaos
<robru> lool: anyway building in rtm13 now
<lool> robru: thanks
<robru> lool: you're welcome
<davmor2> robru your favourite silo-001 is good :)
<robru> davmor2: rtm1? i published that one already
<robru> davmor2: I mean, uh, "thanks"
<davmor2> robru: \o/ sorry had to nip off
<davmor2> robru: no issues this time though which is good :)
<robru> davmor2: great
<cwayne> fginther: hi, so youve mentioned that we're moving from s-jenkins to 'the cloud'.. do you have any more information i could look at?
<lool> mandel: may I remove row 8 of spreadsheet now?
<sil2100> robru: back from the phone - I actually tried working around it yesterday, but didn't test if that works currently... it's best to loop through the list of .project files as it's doing now since this way you're sure to check all packages that have been uploded and make sure that the backend is tracking them correctly
<robru> sil2100: ok so why aren't the .project files being created by the time that watch-ppa is running for the first time?
<robru> sil2100: actually your statement is ridiculous on it's face, because the exact problem we're having is that we're surely not checking all packages that have been uploaded. we're in fact checking zero of the packages that have been uploaded.
<robru> sil2100: should we just put in a "sleep 30" and hope the .project files are created in time?
<lool> robru: would you mind handing me a silo for row 71, Upstart job fixes for HERE wrappers?
<robru> lool: please mark it ready
<lool> robru: this would also land in RTM later on, but there's a landing for location service stuff already which was delayed by issues in QA; with this and thomas' landing, we can land
<lool> done
<lool> robru: marked ready
<robru> lool: ok you got utopic 20
<lool> thanks
<robru> you're welcome!
<sil2100> robru: well, it's a problem that it's not seeing the .project files - there is no reason for them not to exist during watch-ppa
<sil2100> robru: and I see what's up now
<robru> sil2100: oh?
<sil2100> There is a small problem with when the .project files are generated in this *particular* case
<robru> sil2100: it's just the sync case, right?
<robru> sil2100: if you don't fix it before you EOD I'm going to commit this to trunk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8366598/
<sil2100> robru: hoho, noooo! I have a possible solution, since the problem here is that I need to generate the .project files when I do the source uploads, just need to make sure we don't get conflicts
<sil2100> Since I see that it might actually try to re-generate the .project file if I don't change the logic
<robru> sil2100: what's even in these project files? how bad can it be to regenerate them?
<robru> brb
<sil2100> Nothing bad will happen for sure, so in the end I would leave it regenerating, but better not to do any useless operations
<sil2100> robru: actually one tweak needs to be done anyway
<tvoss> robru, yup
<robru> sil2100: do you have a branch i can review?
<sil2100> robru: yes, but before a review I need to test it in preprod if it's the right way
<robru> sil2100: ok
<renatu> fginther, om26er, I am having a problem with jenkins: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/2970/testReport/junit/address_book_app.tests.test_delete_contact/TestDeleteSelectContact/test_select_single_cancel_/
<renatu> fginther, om26er : 17:43:18.078 ERROR content:47 - Could not add content object 'None' due to IO Error: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/log/syslog'
<sil2100> robru: argh, 000 again doesn't use preprod ;/
 * sil2100 modifies it manually again
<sil2100> robru: did you have a moment to take a look at this?
<lool> trainguards, I'd like to get a rtm silo for "Fix Ubuntu Location Service to hook correctly with Ubuntu Espoo Service (HERE positioning engine)" on row 27
<lool> also, I'd like to put not 2 put 3 packages there frmo utopic
<lool> location-service, lxc-android-config, ubuntu-location-provider-here
<lool> do I just update the sync:2 to sync:3?
<sil2100> lool: those are already in utopic, yes?
<lool> sil2100: yes; ubuntu-location-provider-here is on its way from proposed to utopic
<sil2100> lool: then fill in a landing `sync:ubuntu,utopic location-service lxc-android-config ubuntu-location-provider-here`
<lool> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> lool: just in case - when you press build, check the DO_NOT_APPEND_RTM_TO_VERSION flag maybe
<sil2100> lool: :)
<lool> ok
<sil2100> (just in case citrain tries to add ~rtm to the lxc-android-config package)
<lool> yup
<robru> sil2100: sorry I didn't get a chance to look at the deploy job yet, was too busy being defeated by other things.
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS  | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<sil2100> Yeah, it's a busy period :/
<lool> sil2100: I'm still on for the silo?
<sil2100> lool: sorry! I'll assign it in a moment, let me check if something's free :) I'm in the middle of testing some citrain fixes
<lool> sil2100: 4 rtm are free
<lool> sil2100: no hurry, thanks
<lool> sil2100: ty
<sil2100> lool: yw! Sorry it took so long :)
<AlbertA2> cihelp: can I get a silo for row 71?
<plars> AlbertA: ask trainguards for things like that
<sil2100> AlbertA2: you need to ping trainguards ;) We'll try to do that soon
<AlbertA2> thanks!
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<Ursinha> I think I added that to topic before but it disappeared :)
<sil2100> hah ;)
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> as a helper :) I don't mind replying requests like that, but cihelp isn't always available and people might end up unnecessarily waiting for a silo
<plars> Ursinha: well, I don't think we can assign them anyway though can we?
<Ursinha> plars: nope, hence the topic change :)
<Ursinha> ah, I see your point
<robru> sil2100: don't merge your branch yet
<plars> Ursinha: right, I wasn't sure what you meant about 'replying to requests like that'
<plars> Ursinha: if I could, I wouldn't mind helping
<sil2100> robru: no no, I still need to test some smaller things
<Ursinha> plars: I meant (and failed) that there won't be a cihelp person to say "hey, this is actually traing uards" :)
<plars> right
<plars> good edit
<Ursinha> hehe
<sil2100> robru: but so far at least sync:silo are working
<robru> AlbertA2: ok you got silo utopic 2
<sil2100> robru: it catches the newly uploaded packages and such, just need to make sure nothing else is broken
<robru> sil2100: nm, I thought I saw an unused variable, but you are using it. branch seems fine then
<sil2100> (created an MR so that your CI can be run against it)
<robru> sil2100: you'll get a pep8 error due to line length
<robru> or I guess not, that file isn't under pep8 yet. man I gotta finish that off
<sil2100> I tried making sure that all the ones that are under check are passing pep8
<sil2100> robru: ok, the branch seems to work ok... sadly I have no time to test all the cases
 * sil2100 needs to finish the e-mail now
<sil2100> robru: in case something is broken - remember! Reverrrt
<robru> sil2100: ok just land it and I'll revert if it explodes.
<robru> sil2100: did you deploy prod yet?
<robru> sergiusens: ^ dont' build yet, were about to deploy something that might fix some stuff
<sil2100> robru: it didn't get merged yet by the bot
<robru> sil2100: hm should soon. brb
<sergiusens> robru: sure; btw, I'm not sure I got to sync nuntium or ubuntu-download-manager back into utopic
<sergiusens> robru: it's kind of hard to keep track, I'm mostly sure it didn't happen
<sergiusens> robru: so if you want to bundle all those even though unrelated; I'm fine
<sil2100> robru: redeployed
<sil2100> See you tomorrow o/
<bfiller> robru: can I get a silo for line 75 please?
<robru> sergiusens: sounds good
<robru> bfiller: can do
<robru> bfiller: ok you got utopic 20
<bfiller> robru: thank you sir
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<robru> sergiusens: ok, trying the build in silo 14. we'll see if it doesn't require a watch_only
<robru> sergiusens: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-014-1-build/53/console
<robru> sergiusens: well seems like it worked but worrisome that it didn't catch nuntium...
<robru> sergiusens: of course udm and ciborium disappeared off the dashboard. faith in the code: rising
<balloons> ogra_, should sudo be prompting me for a password on krillin? I don't have one to give it
<brendand> balloons, you must have
<brendand> balloons, what's your lock pin/passphrase?
<brendand> balloons, don't tell me :)
<balloons> brendand, :-) yes I have a pin set
<brendand> balloons, it's that
<balloons> brendand, brillant, thanks
<ToyKeeper> sigh, another silo with no test plan whatsoever and nobody around to ask about it.
<thomi> ToyKeeper: that's easy though, right? reject!
<barry> robru: ping
<robru> barry: pong
<barry> robru: hi.  after several attempts i've gotten my silo ppa to build the package.  but i don't remember what i have to do to kick the silo without causing it to actually rebuild
<robru> barry: yeah things are pretty busted right now
<robru> barry: what silo?
<barry> robru: 19
<robru> barry: so, what, you think the silo has the right contents but the build job is making a false error?
<sergiusens> robru: are we good with 14 now?
<sergiusens> robru: just go back here
<robru> sergiusens: yeah, all packages built. just give them a quick test and I'll publish
<barry> robru: it's just that the ppa has trouble building the package and it often takes several rebuild attempts to get the package built.  the ppa now has a good build, but the silo still thinks that the package has build failures.
<robru> barry: ok so you what you wanna do is run the build job with WATCH_ONLY checked
<sergiusens> barry: shouldn't a "watch" only build solve that?
<robru> that should find the right status
<barry> robru, sergiusens awesome, that was the thing i was forgetting.
 * barry tries
 * sergiusens has been landing too much lately :-p
<barry> right, and you have to do two builds+watchonly in a row ;)
<robru> barry: citrain is just imploding. I'm trying to clean it up and add tests but it's just a nightmare.
<barry> robru: :(
<robru> barry: yeah, the code makes me cry
<robru> barry: did you see my G+ post when I realized it had 1200 pep8 violations?
<barry> robru: i didn't. that would make me cry to
<barry> *too
<robru> barry: yeah, so it's getting better. but it's slow
<robru> barry: I routinely delete functions and find they have no tests
<barry> robru, sergiusens can you take a look at the dashboard.  it says "Packages built Build failed: Some packages failed to build."
<robru> barry: that's fine, it's just the stale status from the spreadsheet
<robru> it'll fix itself after 5 mins
<barry> robru: awesome, thanks.  i'm eod (work/life balance and all :) so i'll test the packages tomorrow
<cwayne> ToyKeeper: which one? the unity-scopes-api one?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-18
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<ToyKeeper> cwayne: Yes, the unity-scopes-api one.
<bfiller> robru: around? need a reconfig on silo 20
<robru> bfiller: done
<bfiller> robru: thanks
<robru> bfiller: you're welcome
<sergiusens> cjwatson: can I create a PPA with the rtm archive? or is that not exposed? (I can't find the option)
<bzoltan> robru:  I just realized that the -gles branch have not been merged to the -gles trunk on the last landing -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_05.09-gles/+merge/233764 Did I miss something?
<bzoltan> rsalveti: ^
<bzoltan> rsalveti: robru: but the 1.1.1239+14.10.20140908-0ubuntu1build2  qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-ui-toolkit-plugin-gles package is available in the archives
<bzoltan> robru: Mirv: I have added the gles branch to the silo9, and i would like to ask for a power reconf :)
<robru> bzoltan: if the MP is already released in the archives, you don't want it in the silo, that'll trigger a new build & publish. just merge the branch
<robru> bzoltan: just merge the branch along with the changelog diff from distro
<bzoltan> robru:  Now I need a new package, because it is a new landing. But the previous landing of the UITK-gles has made to the archive but was not merged to the -ges branch
<Mirv> bzoltan: just take care he changelog includes also the non-merged one
<bzoltan> Mirv:  that is what I did... and I hop it will be merged this time :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: and now I am attempting to land the new UITK, so the RTM edition could use a silo too.
<Mirv> bzoltan: we've had some problem or another with the gles a couple of times now, but maybe this time it builds without manual uploads.. then the merge would work too
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok
<bzoltan> Mirv:  Ahh... of course, the manual landing does not trigger the merge. Now I understand what happened :)
<Mirv> lool: the spreadsheet had lost your rtm HERE landing (happens at times), I salvaged the id back so that the status is correct.
<Mirv> + nice if it starts working with that landing :)
<Mirv> same for tvoss' location-service and bzoltan's uitk.
<bzoltan> nice
<bzoltan> Mirv: "Google Drive encountered an error"
<Mirv> bzoltan: :S
<bzoltan> Mirv: the bad thing is that it is down for the CI too... so no silo reconf
<Mirv> bzoltan: does it seem up now, or still connection failures?
<Mirv> would _seem_ fine now
<bzoltan> Mirv:  it is up
<Mirv> it's sad how also reconfigure relies on the spreadsheet
<Mirv> ok, good
<bzoltan> Mirv: yes, but the positive side is that now I learned again that an MR update does not require reconfig :) the build pulls the latest revision
<Mirv> bzoltan: haha, about time to learn that :)
<bzoltan> Mirv: better later than never
<anpok> ping trainguards
<anpok> i really need silo .. hmm row 55 now
<Mirv> anpok: there's zero available, but I'll free up one that is not yet used
<Mirv> anpok: allocated, and even kicked a build https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-1-build/26/console
<anpok> thank you
<Mirv> dbarth_: MP approvals :)
<dbarth_> Mirv: ahem
 * dbarth_ goes hiding
<brendand> pete-woods, good morning
<pete-woods> brendand: morning. I'm going to fill in a proper test plan at last! :p
<brendand> pete-woods, OR...
<brendand> pete-woods, do that first :)
<brendand> pete-woods, please please please. don't mark your silo as tested until the test plan is recorded on the spreadsheet. i beg you
<Mirv> dbarth_: :)
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. the publish bug *should* be no more
<pete-woods> brendand: oh. sorry. for some reason I assumed that it referred to the utopic landing
<sil2100> If of course the bugfixing merge didn't get reverted
<tvoss> sil2100, good morning
<sil2100> tvoss: morning!
<brendand> sil2100, just to make sure - do not publish rtm silo 009
<sil2100> brendand: could you leave a comment in the silo comments?
<brendand> sil2100, it's just i changed it to 'Needs QA sign-off = N/A' by accident
<brendand> sil2100, it's correct again
<ogra_> hmm, mediascanner doesnt seem happy on 47 for me
<brendand> sil2100, just checking that you follow what the spreadsheet says and not what queuebot says
<sil2100> Ah, ACK ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: oh?
 * sil2100 upgrades
<ogra_> sil2100, it took two searches in the music scope to make the music on my SD show up (with 5min break inbetween for it to possibly settle) ... my video scope is still completely empty (music was found eventually)
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> ogra_: maybe it's because of this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mediaplayer-app/+bug/1340952
<ogra_> might be because it scans for embedded artwork now, probably even only once, i didnt reboot since the OTA
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1340952 in url-dispatcher (Ubuntu) "Video and Music scopes should provide non-file:/// based URIs" [High,In progress]
<sil2100> ogra_: the fixes for that are not yet landed in RTM, and I guess not even prepared completely
<ogra_> sil2100, i doubt that, thats about launching stuff
<ogra_> probably the scopes expect the new mediascanner db format now too ?
<sil2100> But the mediascanner scope should have been released along with the new mediascanner I think
<ogra_> that doesnt stop the other scopes to develop against it upstream
 * ogra_ searches again in the video scope
<lool> Mirv: ok thanks
<Mirv> sil2100: ok!
<Mirv> FYI today's trainguard wish is that you test your utopic silos, since we're constantly out of them this time
<sil2100> ;D
<cjwatson> sergiusens: you can, but only using person.createPPA on the webservice (https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#person) - it's not exposed in the web UI, mostly to avoid confusing innocents
<popey> davmor2: fwiw, videos play here fine, launched from file manager
<sil2100> uuuuh
<sil2100> brendand: ok, I see something REALLY strange
<brendand> pete-woods, we have a problem with mediascanner/scopes today
<brendand> pete-woods, can i get your help with a bit of debugging?
<pete-woods> brendand: sure, just unbricking my krillin right now
<sil2100> brendand: ooor... nevermind!
<sil2100> brendand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8370923/
<brendand> sil2100, someone should file a bug for this anyway
<brendand> sil2100, btw victorp says it happens with any 'favourited' scope
<brendand> sil2100, maybe davmor2 can check that finding, while i test these reverted packages
<brendand> sil2100, heh - and reverting the packages does nothing
<brendand> the plot thickens...
<pete-woods> brendand: crazy thought, but could you try installing the packages from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-009 ?
<brendand> pete-woods, sure
<sil2100> hmm
<sil2100> Interesting!
<sil2100> brendand: can you try moving back to earlier images?
<sil2100> Let's at least check when it started
<brendand> wow i just learned the most awesome bash trick
 * brendand is flashing #46 to see if it works
<brendand> then i'll upgrade to #47 and install silo-009
<davmor2> brendand: check what finding and what is the bash trick you just learnt
<cjwatson> Is there a special syntax in the spreadsheet for binary syncs now, or should we still just stick in the source package name and copy by hand?
<brendand> davmor2, nothing - i already got a chance to check it
<brendand> davmor2, as for the bash thing, do you use aliases much?
<davmor2> brendand: I do on my main system but not so much anymore
<cjwatson> brendand: for a software-properties sync into RTM, I just need to check that it makes add-apt-repository work for RTM silos, right?
<cjwatson> check/confirm/whatever
<brendand> cjwatson, yeah that's what we want
<davmor2> brendand: I'd set them up on the phone but that gets wiped every few hours so is pretty pointless
<cjwatson> doesn't seem like it should need special QA signoff then
<brendand> davmor2, well yes i'm talking about desktop
<cjwatson> brendand: will attempt to sort it once I get an RTM instance going on the emulator, then
<brendand> davmor2, anyway, if you ever want to edit the command before running it, you can just type the alias and hit 'ctrl+alt+e' and it expands!
<brendand> davmor2, try it. magic
<brendand> davmor2, also kind of handy for checking if environment variables expand to what you think they will
<cjwatson> brendand: oh, neat, I learned something today
<davmor2> brendand: oh nice
<cjwatson> (though it seems to have some quoting bugs :-( )
<brendand> cjwatson, wow - i never thought i'd impart new information to you about bash!
<cjwatson> bash is a rich vein of random stuff
<pete-woods> brendand: I just tried wipe flashing the current image on my krillin (ubuntu-device-flash --channel=ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/devel-proposed), and I get a boot loop (this is the second time I've tried, perhaps stupidly)
<pete-woods> just checking that channel isn't the wrong one
* psivaa_ changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: psivaa | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<brendand> pete-woods, i normally use 'ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed'
<pete-woods> okay, well try that one once I've unbricked it again
<pete-woods> *I'll
<brendand> pete-woods, it's probably equivalent though
 * pete-woods boots windows VM
<pete-woods> I think I'll flash yesterday's image next time
<pete-woods> bah, have to wait for windows to "configure updates" now...
<davmor2> pete-woods: while you wait silo-009 is it just a regression test based on the standard testplan for scopes?
<pete-woods> davmor2: pretty much yes. it introduces new functionality, but the scopes aren't doing anything visible with it yet
<davmor2> pete-woods: no worries I'll get on it now
<pete-woods> davmor2: I have a very strong suspicion this will also fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1371028 on krillin
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371028 in Unity 8 "YouTube scope depends on pending scopes release" [Critical,New]
<pete-woods> we stupidly updated the YouTube scope in the store before the required updates made it all the way into krillin
<pete-woods> we = me
<davmor2> pete-woods: I'll let you know
<davmor2> sil2100: if this fixes the youtube issue is it maybe worth looking at spinning up another image once it is tested?
<sil2100> oh!
<sil2100> pete-woods, davmor2: sounds like a plan
<brendand> pete-woods, ah it was updated via the store?
<brendand> davmor2, i'm checking that right now, don't worry
<pete-woods> brendand: yes. my fault. I still haven't got into the 14.09 syncing mindset for release :$
<brendand> pete-woods, yep it works
<pete-woods> whew!
<brendand> sil2100, that is a gap in our process for sure
<davmor2> brendand: but you hadn't assigned yourself to the ticket damn you ;)
<brendand> davmor2, which ticket?
<brendand> davmor2, you mean 009?
<davmor2> brendand: yes
<brendand> davmor2, we're not testing that until pete-woods gives us a test plan :P
<brendand>  davmor2 which may be the case now?
<pete-woods> brendand: it is
<pete-woods> at least it's a lot better
<pete-woods> if not 100%
<cjwatson> sil2100: Is there a special syntax in the spreadsheet for binary syncs now, or should we still just stick in the source package name and copy by hand?
<sil2100> cjwatson: the binary sync didn't land yet due to fixing other bugs, and once it's in it will do binary syncs by default - so for now just a source package name and copy :)
<cjwatson> ok
<brendand> davmor2, so we know it fixes the issue - still do test it thoroughly
<davmor2> brendand: yeah will do
<pete-woods> jamesh: could you cast an eye over this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity8/+bug/1371031
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371031 in Unity 8 "Go scope fail to run after reboot" [Critical,New]
<jamesh> pete-woods: looks like a bug in the scope: it is expecting location data, and dereferences a nil pointer when there isn't any
<cjwatson> sil2100: I guess watch-only builds can't handle binary syncs yet?  https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-017-1-build/15/console
<sil2100> cjwatson: hm, they should, since CI Train should simply pick up the .dsc file from the PPA and just work, but hmm... maybe there's a problem with the assumption of a source being published
<cjwatson> sil2100: oh, never mind, I was just too impatient
<sil2100> cjwatson: but it shouldn't
<cjwatson> PPA publication evidently took longer than I thought
<Chipaca> charles: ping
<brendand> pete-woods, thanks for expanding https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/scopes
<brendand> pete-woods, couple of things - isn't it overlapping with localmediascopes test plan?
<brendand> pete-woods, also it seems some parts are indicated as optional
<brendand> pete-woods, if that's the case then please include information about which optional parts were run on the spreadsheet
<pete-woods> brendand: no worries. it is really a bit. I wasn't certain whether everyone would realistically run the whole thing. I will mark them as not optional. as they aren't really optional
<cjwatson> Does "gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/ --recv-keys ECF1204C" work for anyone else on a real device or an emulator?
<cjwatson> It hangs for me in an emulator running ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed
<cjwatson> strace shows it hangs after receiving the public key data but before closing the connection
<pete-woods> brendand: I'll do some de-deuplication in a bit
<cjwatson> that is, it hangs in the subsequent read() and never gets EOF
<brendand> cjwatson, works on a real device
<cjwatson> works fine on the same system outside an emulator
<cjwatson> so I'm guessing network madness of some kind ...
<pete-woods> brendand: okay, I think I've removed the duplicate stuff now
<cjwatson> oddly, it works if I use just keyserver.ubuntu.com (i.e. port 11371, I guess) rather than the default of hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80/
<brendand> pete-woods, testing silo 18 now. your test plan link was wrong a bit
<asac> sil2100: did we get a custom tarball update in r47?
<asac> ogra_: ?
<ogra_> asac, we did get a tarball in 46 ... havent checked which one, but i think device
<asac> ok thats not what i am after. i am specifically wondering if we got a new custom
<asac> so lets wait
<ogra_> yep, device ... 46:20140917:20140917-19d7408 	
<sil2100> No, not yet
<ogra_> (vs: 45:20140917:20140912-23825b8)
<pete-woods> brendand: looks like the wiki page is in the wrong place, will fix that now
<ogra_> trainguards, can i have a silo for line 65
<asac> k
<sil2100> ogra_: doing
<Mirv> oh, there was one silo free
<sil2100> Mirv: it seems it got free :)
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. watch out! Spreadsheet seems to be loosing data again ;/
<Mirv> sil2100: it loses data every day... I restored 3 id:s in the morning
<Mirv> ie stuff that is in PPA:s, but the spreadsheet loses the id so it looks like silo wouldn't be assigned
<sil2100> ;/
<sil2100> Right, the same I noticed, not sure what's going on, looking into what's up but it's hard to say
<Mirv> one of those three was actually a silo that had already landed and cleaned, then id lost so an empty silo was keeping one rtm silo reserved
<Mirv> I'm becoming quite a pro in this detective work of finding lost silos, too
<Mirv> oh hmm I don't even know how that ^ was able to happen. so the silo was empty, it had landed, but it was not freed.
<Chipaca> charles: i'm havving internet hiccups so I don't know if you've responded (or even if you saw my question): https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/ubuntu-app-launch/logrotate-faster/+merge/232777 is marked as 'merged' but i don't think that's in the distro yet, is that correct?
<Chipaca> charles: s/distro/latest devel-image/
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: ogra_: for why in utopic we have 7 tests in some suites: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8370985/ appears to be the reaon
<psivaa> still dont know what's causing this, may be this traceback gives any clues?
<ogra_> wow, where is that from ?
<ogra_> i assume thats causing the dbus issues then ?
<mzanetti> sil2100: hey, I'm done with testing. can/should I click the publish button myself now?
<ogra_> mzanetti, for utopic yes ... for rtm you need to just set up teh spreadsheet for QA signoff
<Mirv> mzanetti: no need, but please get https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtmir/gles-sync/+merge/234797 approved
<mzanetti> Mirv: please approve it :P
<Mirv> mzanetti: I won't approve your branches :)
<mzanetti> Mirv: come on... who should review this?
<Mirv> mzanetti: it depends on your team's processes, basically
<mzanetti> its only needed to make the train happy...
<Mirv> mzanetti: so you can set it yourself if you don't have any other reqs, but we don't decide on how teams handle that reviewing process
<Mirv> since some teams use those in different ways
<pete-woods> hmm, my packages are in the twilight zone again —^
<pete-woods> hopefully this error is not serious
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks :)
<Mirv> mzanetti: the rtm silo is now also building
<nik90> hmm I just flashed rtm09 stable and I am stuck at the unlock screen since the OSK and the indicators in the top panel are missing.
<lool> is this the place to discuss QA signoff?
<Mirv> mzanetti: will you then want a silo for the next unity8 utopic landing?
<Mirv> (line 27)
<ogra_> sergiusens, could i get top approval for https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-phablet-shell/+merge/234976 (already approved by two people, but i dont want to do the top approval myself, i just noticed it is missing (already in silo 008 btw)
<brendand> ogra_, sergiusens - and me for https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/phablet-tools/phablet_click_test_setup_ppa/+merge/235007
<popey> davmor2: brendand has anyone filed a bug for "all torch apps broken"?
<brendand> popey, didn't om26er
<brendand> davmor2, are you on rtm latest?
<mzanetti> Mirv: yes, please assign a new silo
<sil2100> ogra_: hmmm
<ogra_> sil2100, ?
<sil2100> ogra_: https://system-image.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09/krillin/index.json <- looking here, I see that we only have image 1 in the 14.09 channel
<om26er> popey, I did
<sil2100> ogra_: shouldn't we have #44 there?
<om26er> popey, the title was changed to perhaps you couldn't find it
<ogra_> sil2100, i didnt use the --keep option when promoting ... this way we dont have the -proposed number but will have all devices in sync in 14.09 from now on ...
<sil2100> ogra_: do you know when those are updated?
<sil2100> ogra_: oh
<sil2100> Ok, so #1 in 14.09 is #44 from 14.09-proposed?
<ogra_> so at least the final channel has properly matched numbers ;)
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> and whatever makos number was for 44
<sil2100> Will we do the same for all subsequent promotions?
<ogra_> i think so ...
<ogra_> and as long as we dont promote an image for one arch only they should always be in sync
<sil2100> I can understand the rationale for that, but am a bit worried about yet another set of image numbers to track ;)
<ogra_> sorry for deciding that on my own
<ogra_> i should have brought it up in the meeting
<sil2100> No worries, all is good
<sil2100> One problem I see is that now it will be really hard to track which image we promoted, so we won't have an easy way of checking how many images have been built since last promotion
<sil2100> Maybe we could at least create a document with the -proposed -> normal bindings
<ogra_> well, the rootfs and device ID in the version should tell
<popey> om26er: got a link?
<ogra_> but indeed, we could have such a doc
 * sil2100 off to prepare lunch
<sil2100> o/
<om26er> popey, bug 1369512
<ubot5> bug 1369512 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please move click sound out of qtubuntu-camera" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369512
<jdstrand> that should be fixed today
<popey> yay
<mzanetti> ?
<davmor2> popey: om26er filed a bug for the broken torches
<davmor2> brendand: I am but I'm about to wipe to test a new silo why?
<davmor2> popey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1369512
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1369512 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "please move click sound out of qtubuntu-camera" [Critical,In progress]
<popey> ta
<jdstrand> there isn't any point testing that
<jdstrand> the fix isn't uploaded
<jdstrand> davmor2: ^
<davmor2> hahaha everyone firing the bug report at popey
<davmor2> jdstrand: yeah I hadn't finished the scroll back
<jdstrand> that is assigned to me. I will upload it a bit later :)
<brendand> davmor2, nothing - i just hit that sim disappearing bug again
<popey> jdstrand: yeah, i just wanted to make sure it was filed, that's all, i tripped over last night on the way to bed and it reminded me
 * popey calls a personal injury lawyer
<davmor2> popey: hahaha
<davmor2> brendand: I've seen that once in the last month but that was after flight mode so put it down to that
<brendand> davmor2, i've seen it quite a lot - not always after flight mode
<brendand> davmor2, still can't reliably reproduce it though
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: josepht | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<brendand> cjwatson, there might be a problem with your update
<brendand> cjwatson, i ran 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu-rtm/landing-005'
<brendand> cjwatson, it seemed to work
<brendand> cjwatson, i end up with 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005/ubuntu-rtm utopic main' though
<Chipaca> tedg: charles: question for you two i think: when is ubuntu-app-launch getting to rtm?
<cjwatson> brendand: I know, I'm not finished with it :)
<Chipaca> with the rotate-faster merge :)
<cjwatson> brendand: Am talking with Michael about the best fix for that, once he has cycles free from a security update
<brendand> cjwatson, ok - i'll be patient
<tedg> Chipaca, Didn't have a specific timeline, "when it settles"
<Chipaca> tedg: ok...
<tedg> Chipaca, Didn't want to push it too much until we're sure there have been no UAL created failures in utopic. It took a few days last time.
<Chipaca> tedg: mmm... yes. But I've not been running utopic on the phone to pick up on those failures.
<Chipaca> hopefully other people have :)
<tedg> Heh, I have, but also looking at the smoke testing results.
<mzanetti> sil2100: is there something wrong with silo 11?
<davmor2> mzanetti: why do you ask?
<sil2100> mzanetti: what's up?
<dbarth_> Mirv: finally all approved for silo 13 if you can give it a nudge
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's still running autopkgtests
<mzanetti> sil2100: Migration: One package at least is not available at the destination
<sil2100> mzanetti: it's in -proposed still since 2 autopkgtests didn't finish yet
<mzanetti> this looked a bit like something isn't right
<sil2100> It seems it's still migrating :)
<mzanetti> ok :)
<davmor2> sil2100: so that silo did make a big difference, youtube and local videos showed up in the videos scope
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<sil2100> davmor2: did you sign it off?
<davmor2> sil2100: ages ago I just forgot to give you ping till after lunch :)
<mzanetti> sil2100: also tested the rtm silo 19. works for me
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi, I'd like to change the RTM sync (silo 015) into a sync for a few more packages which seem to have slipped between the cracks, and are needed for syncing that version of unity-scope-mediascanner
<pete-woods> before I wade in and botch the silo, just thought I would get some advice
<pete-woods> it should really sync the source packages: unity-scope-mediascanner, thumbnailer, mediascanner2
<sil2100> davmor2: which silo was that?
<sil2100> pete-woods: oh, so you want additional thumbnailer and mediascanner2 in the sync there, yes?
<pete-woods> sil2100: correct, yes!
<pete-woods> I just fear typing in the wrong junk
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, let me do that - and if you don't mind, I'll use your silo for a test-run ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: wait a sec, sorry, turns out that the new thumbnailer already went yesterday
<sil2100> Oh
<pete-woods> sil2100: so we just need to add the mediascanner2 package
<sil2100> ACK
<pete-woods> thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, so there is silo 20 with mediascanner2 from thostr, who is gone I guess
<pete-woods> sil2100: that would explain it then
<davmor2> sil2100: was silo 009 so I think Mirv has possibly hit the button already
<sil2100> pete-woods: you think it would be fine to clean his silo?
<sil2100> davmor2: ah :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: oh wait, that's not landed yet
<davmor2> sil2100: but you were thinking of pushing an image with it right?
<brendand> mzanetti, did you really just run https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Process/Merges/TestPlan/unity8 for rtm silo 19?
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm going to ask about who thinks is responsible for that other silo (20)
<Mirv> Wellark: not really
<Mirv> Wellark: ask/hire kaitsu ;)
<sil2100> davmor2: yeah, we need to wait for it to migrate
<Wellark> Mirv: no need. I have greyback
<Wellark> :)
<Mirv> davmor2: 009 was unity-scopes-api/shell https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-009-2-publish/7/console
<mzanetti> brendand: yes, why?
<Mirv> dbarth_: ok, will need packaging acks though
<sil2100> pete-woods: just ping me once the situation is clear ;)
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm pretty confident we should first just sync the version of mediascanner2 that's already un utopic
<mzanetti> brendand: if there's a problem that I missed, please let me know
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm also going to take responsibility for that dandling landing into utopic
<dbarth_> ok
<pete-woods> sil2100: sorry, I'm being totally stupid with my tabs
<pete-woods> sil2100: yes, you're right that we need to do that RTM sync silo, too
<sil2100> pete-woods: the silo 20 with mediascanner2 worries me - would be best to check that one first, since we don't want QA to check 2 versions instead of one
<pete-woods> sil2100: sorry, that's what I'm trying to say, we just need to get silo 20 into RTM
<pete-woods> it has the required version of mediascanner2 that is missing
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm just getting silo 20 tested now
<charles> Chipaca, pong
<pete-woods> then all should become sane again :)
<sil2100> ok ;)
<charles> Chipaca, ah, catching up with scrollback, looks like tedg got to the answer already :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: in the meantime I'll put mediascanner2 in your rtm silo 15, ok?
<pete-woods> sil2100: is that necessary now? should I not just wait for silo 20 to land?
<pete-woods> or perhaps test them together, if that's acceptable
<sil2100> pete-woods: for now test mediascanner2 in silo 20
<pete-woods> sil2100: okay, will do
<tvoss> sil2100, for rtm-silo 4, is anyone looking into that?
<sil2100> Ah, it's b0rken?
<sil2100> Let me re-run, it got broken due to robru's changes
<sil2100> (he was doing some refactoring, which wasn't good for already running jobs :) )
<Mirv> cjwatson: since you've a change in this landing (signon-ui), maybe you want to ack also https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-013-2-publish/7/artifact/packaging_changes_ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts_0.4+14.10.20140917-0ubuntu1.diff ? (or publish)
<brendand> tvoss, where does the location trust db go again?
<tvoss> ~/.local/share/UbuntuLocationService
<dbarth_> Mirv: silo 008 and 013 marked tested good on rtm-42
<Mirv> pete-woods: brendand: ahum how has the rtm 018 passed all testing while the package has failed to build in the PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-018/+packages
<dbarth_> i don't know if i need to toggle the ready MP flag though
<Mirv> dbarth_: sure they're Ready if a silo has been assigned, built and tested :)
<Mirv> marked so
<brendand> Mirv, how did it get marked ready for testing if it failed to build in the PPA?
<brendand> Mirv, armhf did build
<Mirv> brendand: interesting
<Mirv> pete-woods: is it testable without the _all packages? I wonder if that i386 problem is random or indicative of something. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/185184471/buildlog_ubuntu-rtm-14.09-i386.libusermetrics_1.1.1%2B14.10.20140917~rtm-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<cyphermox> Mirv, can I have a silo for line 9 please?
<brendand> Mirv, it definitely went into our queue
<Mirv> I mean, if the i386 would work with a simple rebuild
<Mirv> brendand: sure, pete thought to have tested it but apparently didn't notice the i386 failure
<mzanetti> Mirv: can you do reconfigs too?
<Mirv> cyphermox: excellent timing, one silo free
<Mirv> mzanetti: sure
<mzanetti> Mirv: silo 007 please
<cyphermox> thanks!
<Mirv> tedg: out of silos, you can help by getting people to have their silos tested: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?distro=ubuntu&q=
<Mirv> you can choose to be kind or evil
<Mirv> mzanetti: done
<mzanetti> Mirv: thanks :)
<pete-woods> Mirv: I have seen that failure before. the XML stuff in Qt seems to very occasionally indicate that strange leak
<cjwatson> Mirv: ack, that's clearly fine
<pete-woods> Mirv: and yes. it will (liekly) pass with a simple rebuild
<pete-woods> slightly embarassing I didn't notice it
<tedg> Mirv, Well, in general I'd rather bfiller get a silo for the media player change than get one myself :-)
<pete-woods> trainguards: could someone re-trigger the i386 build in this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-018/+packages thanks!
<sil2100> pete-woods: done!
<pete-woods> sil2100: cheers!
<ogra_> rsalveti, could you top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-phablet-shell/+merge/234976 ? (since sergio isnt around, it is already in a silo but i dont want to top approve myself)
<pete-woods> sil2100: could you trigger that build one more time? if it doesn't again now then there's clearly some sort of deeper problem going on
<pete-woods> *doesn't pass
<sil2100> pete-woods: ACK ;) Right
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess the silo davmor2 tested already landed in RTM, right?
<ogra_> sil2100, not mine, i dont have any pending rtm landings atm
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey, just a question - the fix for the youtube scope etc. not showing anything was in what project?
<pete-woods> sil2100: it was that unity-scopes-api needed to land to RTM, it was still waiting in a silo
<sil2100> pete-woods: I see it's landed now
<sil2100> ogra_: can you kick a new image for RTM ? :)
<sil2100> Thanks!
<ogra_> sil2100, will do (in a meeting atm)
<pete-woods> sil2100: yep. we will not be making that mistake again
<sil2100> Great
<sil2100> Spreadsheet just told me "Wow, this file is really popular! It might be unavailable until the crowd clears."
<sil2100> No sh*t google
<sil2100> ;)
<AlbertA2> trainguards: landing-002 is ready to publish
<sil2100> robru, Mirv: don't assign or build line 60
<sil2100> robru, Mirv: want to test the fix on that
<sil2100> AlbertA2: ACK, thanks :)
<bfiller> tedg: I've had a silo request in for days now for mediaplayer-app, still no silo. sil2100 any chance of getting a silo today for line 36?
<sil2100> bfiller: oh my! Not sure why we didn't get one assigned
<sil2100> bfiller: once we have one free you'll be the first one to get a silo
<sil2100> Sorry about that
<bfiller> sil2100: thank you, no problem
<sil2100> robru: ok, changes seem to work fine now, I'll test some more cases later
<sil2100> robru: but single-package and multiple-package syncs work, watch-ppa seems to register it correctly:
<sil2100> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-rtm-landing-009-1-build/11/console
<robru> sil2100: OK sounds good
<rsalveti> ogra_: done
 * ogra_ hugs rsalveti 
 * rsalveti hugs ogra_ back :-)
<rsalveti> less bugs, yay
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> i have a ton other phablet.tools bus on the list :)
<ogra_> *bugs
<ogra_> but yeah :)
<dbarth_> hey trainguards can i get a silo reconfig on line 22 please? (silo 003)
<sil2100> dbarth: sure
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 48 building (started: 20140918 16:00) ===
<Mirv> tvoss: line 38 would need a test plan for QA
<tvoss> nik90, do you have your custom clock app for testing purposes handy somewhere?
<plars> psivaa: do you have a list of the places where you saw http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8370985/
<psivaa> plars: yes,  1 sec. i'd need to go through the results
<nik90> tvoss: atm I am using https://code.launchpad.net/~nik90/ubuntu-clock-app/implement-location-finding/+merge/231793 for testing it
<nik90> tvoss: once it goes in, the trunk should suffice
<tvoss> nik90, ack and thx
<tvoss> Mirv, done
<nik90> tvoss: yw
<plars> psivaa: and do you know when is the earliest image where you saw this?
<Mirv> tvoss: thanks
<psivaa> plars: i was trying to see when it was introduced but could not. last week and ahalf  we dint have full results
<brendand> ogra_, i really can't access this krillin by adb
<ogra_> brendand, and i reall dont get that
<ogra_> *really
<ogra_> did you try re-plugging ?
<psivaa> plars: 3 occasions in http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/910/consoleFull
<ogra_> or to restart the adb server on the PC
<psivaa> and once in http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/911/consoleFull
<brendand> ogra_, yes. and mtp comes up and everything
<ogra_> brendand, does "ps ax|grep adb" in the terminal app show adbd running  ?
<dbarth> sil2100: i added another branch to fix another OA bug
<brendand> ogra_, yeah
<ogra_> brendand, then it works :P
<plars> psivaa: 233:20140908.1:20140903.1 is the earliest I see it happening
<psivaa> plars: wow well done :)
<psivaa> hopefully this could lead to the cause
<sil2100> Love those FF crashes on every hangout exit
<brendand> ogra_, i think something bad happened on my side - adb kill-server and adb start-server exit rather quickly
<ogra_> yeah, sounds more like a PC or a cable prob (though mtp rules out cable i think)
<ogra_> brendand, i assume this is 47 ?
<ogra_> or are you on utopic
<brendand> ogra_, no it's rtm
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> i use that the whole day here already with adb on  and off
<brendand> ogra_, shouldn't adb start-server output something?
<ogra_> yeah, it talks about ports and stuff
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ adb start-server
<ogra_> * daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
<ogra_> * daemon started successfully *
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ adb shell
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> thats with my krilling on rtm #47
<brendand> ogra_, adb got itself into a bad state i guess. rebooting my laptop fixed it
<ogra_> phea
<ogra_> *phew even
<robru> ogra_: what was that trick for echoing the password into sudo?
<ogra_> adb shell "echo $password|sudo -S <command>"
<ogra_> thats for diong it at home ... :)
<ogra_> dont use that in scripts ... in scripts you want to put an executable into /tmp that echos the pw
<ogra_> and set SUDO_ASKPASS to point to it
<ogra_> (and call sudo with -A)
<robru> ogra_: yeah can you pastebin that hack? i lost it
<cwayne> is it still the case that bug fixes dont need QA signoff to land in rtm?
<ogra_> robru, sorry, got distracted by real life stuff ...
<ogra_> adb shell 'echo -e "#\x21/bin/sh\necho $password" >/tmp/askpass.sh;chmod +x /tmp/askpass.sh
<ogra_> robru, then you call your command like:
<ogra_> adb shell 'SUDO_ASKPASS=/tmp/askpass.sh sudo -A ls'
<ogra_> and have your script remove the file in /tmp in the end
<ogra_> (oh, and there is a closing single quote missing in the first line, sorry)
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 48 DONE (finished: 20140918 17:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/48.changes ===
<robru> ogra_: it doesn't seem to be working.
<davmor2> lool: any second you will see an announcement from the bot :)
<ogra_> robru, works fine here
<robru> ogra_: with the single quotes around echo i guess it's not substituting $PASSWORD properly
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> (indeed i didnt use a var when testing :P )
<davmor2> sil2100: no issues with silo-003 on the default image
<robru> ogra_: i've got something different that works but it's uglier
<davmor2> robru: yes but ti works right ;)
<robru> ogra_: check the branch https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/citrain-on-rtm/+merge/235069
<robru> davmor2: ^
<ogra_> robru, just flip singe and double quotes, then it works
<sil2100> davmor2: \o/
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/image-stuff$ PW=0000
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/image-stuff$ adb shell "echo -e '#\x21/bin/sh\necho $PW' >/tmp/askpass.sh;chmod +x /tmp/askpass.sh"
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/image-stuff$ adb shell cat /tmp/askpass.sh
<ogra_> #!/bin/sh
<ogra_> echo 0000
<ogra_> robru, ^^
<robru> ogra_: ok i go it working and pushed the branch
<robru> ogra_: but still it's just sudo that's working, it doesn't actually add the ppa correctly
 * ogra_ will sit down at the sprint and write a bunch of shell functions we can source 
<davmor2> cwayne: isolated bug fixes, ie one fix to address an icon in a scope is okay, but one fix to uitk isn't as it touches everything for example
<robru> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8373762/ this is what I get when I run it. it's doing sudo fine but it's not adding the ppa
<ogra_> robru, oh, did you see my comment in that branch ?
<cwayne> davmor2: so would something like this be ok? https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/start-apparmor-cache-earlier/+merge/235171
<cwayne> super-simple bug fix only touching one thing :)
<ogra_> robru, also please never ever run dist-upgrade for testing ... unless you wipe the original sources.lits first or add some super clever pinning
<ogra_> didnt we talk about that before ?
<robru> ogra_: yeah, and I changed the perl accordingly so that it sets $DISTRO appropriately. if you look at the paste, it sends the right PPA name to phablet-config, but it looks like phablet-config isn't setting the sources.list.d anymore
<ogra_> robru, oh, that got fixed yesterday
<robru> ogra_: are you reading the same code I'm reading? it specifically does an update with /dev/null for the sources.list
<ogra_> make sure you have the latest phablet-tools
<ogra_> might be that sergiusens didnt copy them into the PPA yet
<ogra_> robru, oh, ok
<ogra_> robru, https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-writable-image/+merge/234946
<ogra_> you need that to have it work
<ogra_> (in utopic already)
<ogra_> this also fixes the need to for reboots (only does it once now)
<robru> ogra_: ok updating
<robru> ogra_: ok my branch is confirmed working on utopic, will reflash rtm and test it again
 * ogra_ crosses fingers
<robru> ogra_: is phablet-config known to support rtm PPAs yet?
<robru> ogra_: IIRC, add-apt-repository doesn't actually add an RTM PPA even if you specify it "properly" because whatever fix didn't land yet
<ogra_> oh, i thought that landed days ago
<ogra_> iirc cjwatson unscrewed it
<ogra_> (didnt you two have a discussion about it ? he fixed it right after that)
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<bzoltan> the phablet-click-test-setup is out of order. Is it a known issue with Ubuntu image on K?
<robru> ogra_: hm, flashed rtm on my krillin and it didn't boot
<robru> just shows bq screen
<ogra_> robru, patience :)
<cwayne> robru: it might just be taking awhile for the apparmor compiling
<ogra_> yeah
<robru> wuh?
<cwayne> which I'm proposing a fix for as soon as someone from my team reviews it
<ogra_> takes ~3min for me if all the profiles are re-generated
<robru> ogra_: ok there it is
<ogra_> but i heard bout people having even longer times ... depending on the amount of apps installed etc
<robru> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8373889/ here's what I get on RTM. you can see it generates the right ppa:syntax but phablet-config just kinda barfs.
<robru> ogra_: I guess it's fine as far as phablet-tools is concerned, just still waiting for that add-apt-repository fix
<ogra_> robru, there is definitely oone ubuntu/ to  much here
<ogra_> cyphermox, ^^^
<ogra_> see that paste ...
<robru> ogra_: yeah but it's not due to the code in my citrain script
<ogra_> robru, oh, it might actually only be in utopic yet
<cyphermox> I know, didn't we discuss that the other day?
<ogra_> right, i forgot about that bit
<ogra_> i know colin made it come out of proposed ...
<robru> ogra_: yeah. so I'm confident this script will work, please approve it, we can land it
<ogra_> but nobody landed it in rtm yet
<ogra_> robru, done
<cyphermox> ogra_: can I see the code for this?
<ogra_> cyphermox, phablet-tools ... in phablet-config
<ogra_> look for "ppa" in there
<cyphermox> in the current trunk?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> it just calls add-apt-repository
<cyphermox> it also looks to me like robru's add-apt-repository on the device isn't up to date
<ogra_> cyphermox, yes, he runs rtm
<ogra_> which is most likely the reason why it doesnt work :)
<robru> cyphermox: just flashed the latest rtm
<cyphermox> sure, but the new software-properties isn't in rtm
<cyphermox> so of course that has no chance of working
<cyphermox> we also mentioned the other day that it will default to utopic as a series rather than 14.09, so that's not getting you much farther
<ogra_> oh, i thought that only happens on utopic
<robru> cyphermox: right, so we kind of need citrain script to work in RTM so there can be a standard way for testing silos. so can add-apt-repository be fixed or not? I think it's sensible to add the same series as the series the system is running
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> as soon as base-files is fixed :)
<ogra_> base-files ?
<ogra_> what do you want to fix there ?
<cyphermox> lsb_release
<ogra_> we just rolled it back
<cyphermox> I know, you said so the other day
<ogra_> because it broke the world changing lsb-release and os-release
<cyphermox> did it?
<robru> ogra_: why does it break the world?
<ogra_> dunno, i think thats what infinity claimed
<cyphermox> there's a bug report about this, I think things should be clarified there
<ogra_> i dont know the exact conversation between pitti and infinity here ... i just know the outcome was to roll it back because it breaks archive tools or some such
<ogra_> right
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey!
<ogra_> sil2100, she is in vac. ... elopio said he compensates for her today
<sil2100> Ah, crap, bad memory
<cyphermox> and if it really can't be fixed there, then someone will have to think of a portable way of supporting ubuntu-rtm in software-properties or python-apt
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Then nvm
<cyphermox> robru: in the meantime I could probably recommend using the full deb line when using add-apt-repository
<robru> cyphermox: what's it look like?
<cyphermox> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/landing-021/ubuntu-rtm 14.09 main
<ogra_> add-apt-repository -h
<ogra_> has info ;)
<ogra_> robru, i gues then you should just leave out phablet-config and do that step yourself
<ogra_> (you already have the sudo stuff in place anyway)
<cyphermox> :q
<cyphermox> opps ;)
<balloons> plars, ping
<elopio> sil2100: I can't reproduce the issue. I have the latest gettext, but I think I need an app to fail launching.
<ogra_> elopio, i think clock was one of them
<elopio> ogra_: from the log, http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Smoke/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/912/console
<elopio> I see online_accounts_ui and filemanager.
<sil2100> elopio: hmm
<sil2100> I remember seeing at least a few suites that seemed to suffer from this
<robru> cyphermox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8374426/ still not working
<sil2100> Ok guys, need to sign off finally - see you tomorrow o/
<robru> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/citrain-on-rtm/+merge/235069 here's the code. calls add-apt-repository the way you suggest. nothing gets created under sources.list.d despite not erroring
<robru> ogra_: ^
<cyphermox> no, in that case it would go straight in /etc/apt/sources.list
<robru> buh. seems like we're going to have special cases all the way down!
<robru> cyphermox: ok, please check the latest code: so here I am creating a custom sources.list file, passing it to apt, and still it's not finding any packages in that PPA
<robru> I honestly have no idea how anybody has been installing rtm ppas all along. as far as I can tell rtm is a complete fraud and nobody ever actually tested anything there.
<robru> cyphermox: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/citrain-on-rtm/+merge/235069
<robru> ogra_: ^
<robru> ugh, device vs host /tmp
<robru> ogra_: ok, got it working for real on RTM: please rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/phablet-tools/citrain-on-rtm/+merge/235069
<balloons> plars, fginther, generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako is borked due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phablet-tools/+bug/1371241. Thoughts on working around this? I'm not sure if other jobs are impacted or not
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1371241 in phablet-tools (Ubuntu) "phablet-click-test-setup fails to find unity8 version to download" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> Seems like they should / would be
<tvoss> robru, hey there :) could you help me in uploading a new network manager version to silo 4?
<robru> tvoss: sure. just send me the source package and i can upload it
<robru> sergiusens: can you finish testing silo 14 so we can release that?
<tvoss> robru, sent, could you add something like ubuntu2 to the version?
<robru> tvoss: ok
<tvoss> robru, there already is 27ubuntu1 in the silo iirc
<robru> tvoss: I think you're missing something, I need a source package, not a debian.tar
<tvoss> robru, I did a debuild -S
<robru> tvoss: right, and you only sent me half of the result of that.
<robru> tvoss: in fact that doesn't even help me since I need to do 'debuild -S' myself after I change the version number. so really I need the source tree that you're working on
<tvoss> robru, I can change the version to ubuntu2 or whatever, too
<tvoss> robru, what do you then need from the debuild -S output?
<robru> tvoss: to be able to upload to a ppa I need orig.tar, dsc, changes, basically everything.
<tvoss> robru, sent
<plars> balloons: I think brendand had some ideas about that earlier
<plars> balloons: the proposed fix seems reasonable since it should still match the right version right?
<plars> balloons: I'm guessing it might take a bit longer to run is all
<balloons> plars, yes it should still pull the version
<plars> balloons: has anyone proposed this for phablet-tools yet?
<balloons> plars, have you seen this failure in other jobs? I'm surprised if not
<plars> balloons: I have, but under a different set of conditions
<plars> balloons: I saw it in a recent smoke job, but probably because the sp it was trying to pull was for the installed version and not the latest version
<robru> tvoss: ok it's uploaded
<tvoss> robru, thanks
<robru> tvoss: you're welcome
<plars> balloons: you should propose this for phablet tools and try to get it landed soon I think
<plars> balloons: unless someone already has that
<balloons> plars, I can propose
<brendand> balloons, i have a branch that allows p-c-t-s to install from silos/ppas too - it might as well go in with that branch
<brendand> balloons, https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/phablet-tools/phablet_click_test_setup_ppa/+merge/235007
<balloons> does it need to be combined though? I wouldn't want to hold it
<brendand> balloons, no - doesn't *need* to
<brendand> balloons, i actually already have a branch with just the change you're talking about though
<balloons> brendand, I figured as much, but ohh well: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/phablet-tools/fix-1371241/+merge/235213
<brendand> balloons, ah you already got one. cool
<balloons> the real question is, plars, what can with do with that job in the interim? It's blocking landings
<plars> balloons: well, we could try to cowboy the fix and see if it helps for now
<brendand> balloons, can you check real quick if adding back in 'status="Published"' makes a difference?
<brendand> balloons, i seem to recall it did, but it also seems sensible to check of the source package is published
<balloons> brendand, I wouldn't imagine so, it's the pocket 'release' that really sticks things
<balloons> but I agree, I would kill it all.. if the version matches, pull it
<balloons> it has to be exact
<plars> balloons: I suspect we'll also need the same change up higher in get_python_binary_package don't you think?
<balloons> plars, technically you are correct. The --depends could ask for a non-python package
<brendand> balloons, actually status might be Superseded for older packages, so leave it
<plars> balloons: ok, retry the job
<balloons> right.. brendand what do you think of killing it on the --depends as well? It seemingly makes sense
<balloons> cool done.. thanks plars
<plars> balloons: did it work?
<balloons> plars, ohh, sorry.. let me resubmit
<balloons> plars, they did run, but they encountered the AP introspection issue
<plars> balloons: yep, ogra_ said he believes that one is due to permissions problems in phablet-run-test, I think he was working on a branch to combat this
 * balloons is looking for a bug on it
<brendand> jhodapp, did you test RTM silo 004?
<jhodapp> brendand, yes
<brendand> jhodapp, can you please put the test plans you ran in the Test plans column?
<brendand> robru, you can't echo into /etc/apt/sources.list.d/citrain.list using adb shell, even if you use sudo
<brendand> robru, i'm not sure why - maybe some restriction on creating files
<brendand> robru, i had to create it in /tmp/ and then mv it
<robru> brendand: what a hassle
<robru> brendand: ok I pushed a fix, but I'm still just getting "0 packages to install" when I do utopic silos. no clue.
<brendand> robru, sleep on it, and i'll find out what's happening with add-apt-repository tomorrow with cjwatson
<robru> hah
<robru> brendand: oh, well I understand why echoing to the final destination doesn't work -- it's because sudo gives priveledges to the echo command, but the '>/path' syntax makes bash open the file for writing outside the scope of sudo, and it doesn't have permission. so that makes a bit more sense.
<robru> brendand: still doesn't explain why 'apt-get update' clearly shows it scanning a single PPA while 'apt-get dist-upgrade' says there's nothing to upgrade.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-19
<Mirv> morning
<Mirv> I wonder what's up with image build announcements
<Mirv> seems the image builds are there, but bot not working
<Mirv> sil2100: so what's the story currently with landing ~anything with new version to utopic? I mean FFe:s needed etc.
<Mirv> I'm looking at that new mir version currently
<sil2100> Mirv: so, in theory we should be able to land that, but the FFe has not yet been filled in - I'll pick it up today most probably
<sil2100> Mirv: but I think we already had a Mir landing after the freeze
<Mirv> sil2100: yes we had
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - did anyone notice that offered updates don't appear on the system settings main screen anymore?
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - elopio is saying that broke in #47
<brendand> ogra_, sil2100 - i seem to be able to confirm it here
<ogra_> i think i saw it break before that
<ogra_> hmm, or not ... i just noticed i dont get notifications anymore
<ogra_> (for updates that is)
<ogra_> brendand, i could imagine that is wanted though ... theoretically you should get a push notification instead
<ogra_> and the UI behavior was quite awful ... if you wanted to tap an icon and the update notification showed up you usually hit the wrong row
<brendand> ogra_, yeah could be it was intentionally removed
<ogra_> butu we should ask :)
<ogra_> -u
<Mirv> anpok_: just checking, is the mir 0.7.3 landing line for rtm purposefully set to not ready, or should it be set to Yes?
<mzanetti> sil2100: Mirv: silo 27 tested. ready to go
<mzanetti> err, row 27
<mzanetti> silo 007
<sil2100> ogra_: be right there on the meeting, FF problems
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> no harps ... sorry
<mzanetti> if possible could I have the next silo already? unity8's queue doesn't get any shorter :/
<anpok_> Mirv: it should be flipped to ready
<anpok_> Mirv: what does that status message mean? one package at least is nt available at the destination?
<Mirv> anpok_: it means it's in the proposed pocket, where automatic tests are done and then it gets to the release pocket (where utopic images also get the packages from)
<Mirv> anpok_: FYI the rtm silo is already building at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu-rtm/landing-003 but I'm not sure why that isn't visible on the spreadsheet
<anpok_> hm it is visible to me
<Mirv> pete-woods: if you would get to choose one, which utopic landing would you want to do next?
<Mirv> I mean, get a silo assigned
<sil2100> bzoltan: hey!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  helo
<bzoltan> sil2100:  what can I do for you, sir?
<sil2100> bzoltan: there is something that we found that you won't like ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan: a regression!
<brendand> bzoltan, yeah i missed something in my qa sign-off
<brendand> bzoltan, another failure that autopilot tests can't catch
<brendand> bzoltan, icons in gallery-app are missing
<brendand> bzoltan, but only on krillin, strangely
<lool> about to update the id of the custom tarball for mako + rtm; this was tested by QA yesterday with the location-service landing
<brendand> bzoltan, well maybe not so strangely - popey pointed out that krillin and mako have different grid pixel units
<bzoltan> sil2100:  a regression? I have not landed anything for ages
<bzoltan> brendand:  Yes, I see it too... back rectangles
<bzoltan> brendand: sil2100:  how is that a UITK regression?
<sil2100> bzoltan: popey is filling in a bug for that
<lool> (done)
<popey> bzoltan: sil2100 bug 1371509
<ubot5> bug 1371509 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Icons black in gallery from krillin #45" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371509
<bzoltan> popey:  Is that a UITK issue?
<popey> read the bug ☻
<sil2100> bzoltan: so, we noticed that it was fine on #44, but then popey upgraded UITK (just UITK) in that image and reproduced the issue
<lool> cwayne: mind updating custom tarball in krillin+rtm?
<bzoltan> popey: hmm... I see
<brendand> bzoltan, because upgrading uitk causes it
<pete-woods> Mirv: the one on line 58
<pete-woods> sorry, having internet troubles today
<brendand> bzoltan, it would be good to have a test for icons in the uitk autopilot suite
<brendand> ogra_, your phablet-test-run changes didn't get merged?
<ogra_> brendand, which ones ?
<ogra_> brendand, i haventt worked on it yet, every time i start someone else comes up with a similar urgent other issue
<ogra_> i'm just trying to get all the backlog MPs in phablet-tools merged (or cllosed)
<ogra_> brendand, or do you mean phablet-config ?
<ogra_> (https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/phablet-tools/phablet-tools-fix-writable-image/+merge/234946 got merged, but sergio isnt around to copy it to the PPA)
<brendand> ogra_, phablet-test-run
<ogra_> ok, no, no work on that yet
<ogra_> (and it should work fine, since it does in smoke testing ... )
<bzoltan> brendand:  I will check if it is doable
<bzoltan> brendand: popey: sil2100: the strange is that other apps are correct
<brendand> bzoltan, how is it strange? other apps with the same icons?
<bzoltan> brendand:  other apps are using icons
<bzoltan> brendand:  the calendar, clock, etc
<brendand> bzoltan, but are they using those icons? the camera one and tick box one
<davmor2> bzoltan: the other one that might be more easy to do is a dummy app that shows all icons and can be quickly scrolled through to check for breakages maybe
<brendand> davmor2, it should be automated if it can be
<brendand> davmor2, actually maybe the uitk example gallery does that
<davmor2> brendand: but it would be more accurate to maybe have human look at it, I mean icons change all the time so that might show as a fail but there is actually nothing wrong with the icon it just changed
<brendand> davmor2, maybe
<bzoltan> brendand: davmor2: As far as I know the broken images are from the gallery-app and not from the UITK. So for the UITK it would be difficult to test that specific png
<bzoltan> brendand: davmor2: but true that the loading of the png could be buggy in the UITK
<bzoltan> davmor2:  and we have a page like that in the UITK component showcase, as I remember it is even tested, but those icons come from the theme.
<sil2100> Do we know more or less what can cause it?
<davmor2> sil2100: yes the ether is to blame ;)
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 hello. I have a new device tarball
<john-mcaleely> ogra_, sil2100 changes: http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140919-1b3e670.changes
<john-mcaleely> any chance of a qa signoff today?
<Mirv> mzanetti: oh, actually, would you rather not yet have a silo for your next unity8 & co landing? (since it's not marked as Ready)
<sil2100> brendand, davmor2: can anyone of you guys find some cycles for that ^
<sil2100> ?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I'm sure QA will find a moment
<sil2100> Thanks!
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, awesome
<john-mcaleely> davmor2, brendand (whoever has the fun): http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140919-1b3e670.tar.xz
<mzanetti> Mirv: oops. I just forgot to set it as ready
<asac> sil2100: can we somewaht work those changes into something like our landing comit log?
<asac> just thinking
<asac> that would be cool :P
<asac> http://people.canonical.com/~jhm/barajas/device_krillin-20140919-1b3e670.changes
<mzanetti> Mirv: thank you :)
<sil2100> asac: hm, would have to think how to do that nicely
<Mirv> mzanetti: alright then!
<asac> yeah no hurry
 * sil2100 needs to jump out to the city for a moment
<sil2100> bzoltan: how's investigation on the bug going?
<brendand> davmor2, do you think you can roll that into what you're doing?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  investigation? Dude... you talk about the SDK team...
<cjwatson> robru,cyphermox: I'm still working on this, it doesn't require the controversial base-files change, I'll be handling it
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the fix is on its way and will land on the staging branch today what  will include in the ongoing landing
<asac> nice
<asac> !!
<sil2100> bzoltan: \o/
<asac> so monday we can maybe promote?
<sil2100> We expected nothing less from the SDK team! Good job :)
<Mirv> should UITK land in rtm first to get QA on it earlier?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the biggest bocker is the validation ...
<asac> yeah as soon as possible
<asac> w want to get frequetn promotions out for various reasons
<cjwatson> robru,cyphermox: it's not done yet because I had to stop to get review of my design approach from Michael and he's buried in a security issue
<sil2100> bzoltan, Mirv: in this case let's try landing it first in RTM and then in utopic
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, it makes sense
<sil2100> We did it for a few components already
<bzoltan> Mirv:  in that case I stop testing Utopic image and I redirect to the RTM testing
<davmor2> brendand: yeah I can take that
<sil2100> All that is different that the RTM silo would be synced earlier and tested first
<sil2100> Then the real landing would happen
<Mirv> cjwatson: does http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts need some sort of override? also the previous version depended on oxide
<bzoltan> brendand:  So my prediction to the UITK verification is this -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8379062/ Some of the tests do not even start or just hang. Many fail in various spectacular way ...
<brendand> bzoltan, hmm. i will have a look at it with you later on maybe - my krillin is running some other tests right now
<bzoltan> brendand:  the CI dash for 49 looks sci-fi for me, I wish to see such green tests even on a stock image
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> cjwatson: I was working now a bit on the FFe for touch and was wondering what to do with mir
<sil2100> cjwatson: since mir is now pulled in (at least partially) in desktop images as well
<sil2100> cjwatson: I noticed that libmirclient8 is in the desktop images by default, pulled in now by libgtk-3-0
<sil2100> brb
<Mirv> sil2100: hmm, so is UITK also at least I think.
<Mirv> so there are quite a few of them.
<cjwatson> Mirv: er hmm maybe, will look in a bit
<cjwatson> sil2100: I don't know, probably requires some thought, talk to the desktop team
<cjwatson> Mirv: I've arranged for proposed-migration to pretend that liboxideqt-qmlplugin exists on all architectures (the same hack that we have for unity8), which should fix this for the next run
<cyphermox> cjwatson: ack, sorry, I didn't know
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks!
<cjwatson> Mirv: I infer from queuebot that it worked
<bzoltan> brendand: sil2100: with the RTM image on K the `usr/bin/phablet-config -s JW024063 autopilot --dbus-probe enable` just hangs ...
<bzoltan> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> cjwatson: so it did
<Mirv> mvo: isn't "Make pkcon run with --alow-unauthenticated to unbreak the sdk" line 6 obsolete?
<Mirv> elopio: should something be done about the "Update one UX test
<Mirv> elopio: Add launcher tests" landing? it's not marked as Ready, and there is also no ubuntu-autopilot-tests package in Ubuntu so maybe they should be merged manually to the trunk?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  who do I need to bribe to open two new channel with QA images. Like stock proposed images + cick tests and QA packages. Provisioning a test device is very unstable process
<ogra_> bzoltan, a lot of people i guess ... maintaining another seed and image isnt trivial and costs time
<ogra_> bzoltan, the ci-airline will have all that ... til then we have to live with manual setup ... sadly
<bzoltan> ogra_:  setting up test devices takes time and far from trivial
<ogra_> bzoltan, the prob is that what you want wouldnt gain you anything ... builds happen serialized and you wouldnt belive what all can land in 2h image buld time :) it only works if you have proper archive snapshots to build from which the airline will get us, it will just atke a bit more time
<Mirv> cwayne: you're welcome, I calculated you'd deserve the last free silo at this point :)
<Mirv> it's a hard optimization problem, allocation of silos
<cwayne> Mirv: well thank you :)
<cwayne> i'll be quick too
<cwayne> it's like, a 10 character change im landing in one upstart job :P
<ogra_> cwayne, the word "landing" and "quick" in the same sentence
<ogra_> ?
<mvo> Mirv: yes, line #6 is no longer needed
<Mirv> mvo: thanks, removed the line
<mvo> thanks
<cwayne> er, i dont quite get why that failed..
<cwayne> davmor2: ping
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: josepht | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<brendand> mzanetti, you tested silo 19 right?
<brendand> mzanetti, did you notice any autopilot failures that were new?
<mzanetti> brendand: yeah... we have fixes for them coming
<Mirv> cwayne: I wonder if QA might want to check your 018 rtm landing, but it'd need some sort of test plan they can follow to make sure the upstart change doesn't affect anything negatively
<brendand> mzanetti, the snap decision failures right? to do with the newlines
<mzanetti> brendand: yep
<mzanetti> brendand: https://code.launchpad.net/~macslow/unity8/fix-notification-ap-tests-with-newlines-in-body/+merge/235131
<brendand> mzanetti, would it be a lot of trouble to get it into this landing?
<mzanetti> brendand: into this one, yes, its already merged to utopic
<mzanetti> brendand: I've put it into the next one
<brendand> mzanetti, also it would have been appreciated for those test failures to have been noted on the spreadsheet...
<mzanetti> brendand: yeah... I know. my bad... was still getting up to speed with the landing.
<cwayne> Mirv: i thought for small bug fixes we didn't need QA approval?  it's a very small change which doesn't affect any other part of the system
<Mirv> cwayne: the question is if it's isolated bug fix or not :)
<Mirv> brendand: do you have opinion on the isolatedness of https://code.launchpad.net/~cwayne18/ubuntu-touch-customization-hooks/start-apparmor-cache-earlier/+merge/235171 +
<ycheng> hello, my firs ttime here....
<cwayne> Mirv: i'd say it is, and in fact it will have no effect until a new custom tarball is pushed
<ycheng> I am ready for publish, is the request id needed ? it's 1410962122775
<Mirv> brendand: ^ ok it would sound like that upstart script change couldn't affect anything
<ogra_> ycheng, we operate by spreadsheet line and silo numbers usually
<ycheng> ogra_: thanks, let me find... line 55, silo number...
<Mirv> ycheng: mark the "Testing pass?" column with image number / device / your nick
<brendand> Mirv, i think it's ok. i'm sure cwayne has done a smoketest to make sure it doesn't completely break everything :)
<cwayne> brendand: Mirv: I have :)
<Mirv> ok then!
<ycheng> Mirv: so I need to manually test it, and the mark there, ya right.
<ycheng> Mirv: ok, I'll do that next monday.
<ycheng> Mirv: thanks
<Mirv> ycheng: yes. ok!
<Mirv> sil2100: I can't seem to get ^ 018 rtm to recognize its contents
<sil2100> Mirv: looking!
<cwayne> should it just be sync:13?
<Mirv> cwayne: it was, it didn't work
<cwayne> oh
<cwayne> crap
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm, strange thing, since right now it has both a merge and a source package name of the same kind
<sil2100> Mirv: what did you do exactly?
<sil2100> Mirv: so, you want to publish this silo, yes?
<Mirv> cwayne: sil2100: so now succeeded. so, I think the problem was that both the code branch + sync:N were specified. I started workarounding it by changing to "manual upload" method, but the real problem was specifying something in both fields.
<Mirv> anyway, fixed now
<Mirv> sil2100: it was now published
<sil2100> Yeah, CI Train will handle having MPs and sync: at the same time, but not if you provide the same package in both
<sil2100> So it will work if there is an MP for unity8 and a sync: for qtmir, but not if both are the same
<sil2100> Mirv: anyway, thanks for publishing :)
<sil2100> ogra_: do you think it would be good to add all the touch tools (like phablet-tools and phablet-tools-citrain) to the FFe for touch?
<ogra_> sil2100, yes please
<ogra_> just phablet-tools is enough (soucre package)
<sil2100> ACK
<ogra_> and goget-ubuntu-touch
<ogra_> (u-d-f)
<charles> whoops
<charles> tedg, got it :)
<cwayne> sil2100: davmor2: we're going to have a custom tarball ready to go to QA today, can we get it qa'd to get it past the gate?
<cwayne> also trainguards i dont need those 2, they were already published
<davmor2> cwayne: yep just ping me with the link to it so I can grab it
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ - davmor2 reports the device tarball is good to go. when would be a good time to push it?
<cwayne> davmor2: even better, i set it up as a channel so you can just flash it :)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: let me just check with bzoltan how far we're from the UITK fix
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ack
<sil2100> bzoltan: how's the fix for the new regression? Is it in staging?
<sil2100> cwayne: I guess that's fine as long as QA has enough men-power
<cwayne> davmor2: you can just flash channel ubuntu-touch/ubuntu-rtm/14.09-proposed-customized
<cwayne> sil2100: well this time its important as it's got the HERE bits in it we'd need for krillin
<cwayne> it's important as in, not just scope updates and whatnot
<brendand> mzanetti, should orientation locking work with this silo?
<sil2100> cwayne: I think davmor2 already volunteered yesterday to push this one through to the end
<mzanetti> brendand: which one?
<brendand> mzanetti, rtm silo 19
<mzanetti> brendand: nope. I've thrown that one out as it revealed an issue while testing
<mzanetti> brendand: currently preparing the next silo which has that one in
<brendand> jhodapp, tvoss - test plan for rtm silo 004?
<brendand> jhodapp, tvoss - it's not going anywhere until there is one
<tvoss> brendand, see spreadsheet line 6
<sil2100> bfiller: hey! Just in case, silo 2 in ubuntu has been assigned for the mediaplayer-app landing you have mentioned yesterday
<brendand> tvoss, it will probably need a full test plan at some point soon though, right?
<bfiller> sil2100: I saw that, ty. in progress of testing
<tvoss> brendand, fully agreed, I don't find time to write one though. Ideally, I would rather invest time into an autopilot test
<brendand> tvoss, even better
<elopio> Mirv: it was ready before they did the split of RTM.
<brendand> tvoss, like should it be an expansion of indicator-sounds test plan?
<tvoss> brendand, until then: the executive summary in the spreadsheet :)
<tvoss> brendand, probably, but also media-hub is involved
<elopio> Mirv: now I need to finish some testing and branches to get it ready again.
<tvoss> brendand, I think we need a multimedia test plan anyway
<sil2100> What's up with my internet today...
 * ogra_ hands sil2100  http://www.make-everything-ok.com/ 
<sil2100> Ok, everything is OK now
<davmor2> sil2100: it hates you, hate it back it works for me ;)
<ogra_> sil2100, meeting ?
<sil2100> Yeah be there in a min
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, ogra_ davmor2 device tarball pushed. thank you!
<ogra_> \o/
<davmor2> john-mcaleely: no worries
<davmor2> cwayne: once this ^ has landed and created an image you can look at landing yours but please co-ordinate for sil2100
<cwayne> davmor2: so is it going to need to be re-tested on that new image?
<davmor2> cwayne: no
<davmor2> cwayne: that's what I tested it on
<cwayne> davmor2: ok, cool, thanks
<ogra_> sil2100,  ^^^^ please :)
<sil2100> !
<davmor2> sil2100: don't do it, it's a trap
<ogra_> its a TRAAAAP
<kgunn> sil2100: could i getta test silo for line 86...i know it might conflict, just testing in an isolated fashion
<sil2100> kgunn: oh no! We only have 1 free silo right now which already went to ogra_ :(
<ogra_> sil2100, wipe me, robru can later give me a free one ...
<kgunn> sil2100: ok...can i be whiny and ask for the next available ?
<sil2100> ogra_: ACK
<ogra_> sil2100, heh, my silo isnt even cleaned yet and a new one freed up
<ogra_> (or freeing)
<sil2100> kgunn: is that for ubuntu?
<sil2100> :)
<kgunn> sil2100: when you say ubuntu ?...well yeah, ultimately we'd want it in both spots
 * kgunn goes to look
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the fix is in the landing branch. I push a new build to the silo9 right now.
<bzoltan> ogra_: You are right. I got it. I am just looking for a simple and clan way to test release candidates. testing is not a big deal, but setting up the device is.
<ogra_> bzoltan, yeah, we'll get there eventually ... you are not the only one suffering :)
<ogra_> sil2100, so silo 007 seems empty now ...
<bzoltan> ogra_: :) That I do not doubt
<sil2100> ogra_: ok, let me assign 007 to you then :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: \o/
<bzoltan> sil2100:  would you please reconfigure the rtm silo2?
<sil2100> bzoltan: ACK
<bzoltan> sil2100:  thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan: doing in 5
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, we'll have to re-build the rtm silo once you build the ubuntu one anyway
<sil2100> Since the ubuntu packages need to first be uploaded to the PPA for the sync to work
<bzoltan> sil2100: OK
 * ogra_ throws little paperballs at sil2100 
<sil2100> Aaaa!
<sil2100> Sorry, got distracted by code!
 * sil2100 assigns
<sil2100> ;)
<slangasek> ogra_: so can you confirm whether "change ubuntu-touch-meta and upload to utopic" is the right way to validate the dropping of these fonts?
<slangasek> (and if it's not, please let me know what I should do instead)
<ogra_> slangasek, heh, just hit send on my answer
<ogra_> slangasek, TL;DR, we should ask QA for a manual test with them removed
<slangasek> ogra_: I've already done a manual test, what further manual testing is wanted?
<ogra_> and specifically have them focus on the browser with non latin pages and such
<slangasek> by "non-latin" do you mean cjk?
<slangasek> we use other fonts for cjk
<ogra_> i'm not sure which fallback kicks in if a char isnt in the ubuntu fornt
<slangasek> (I specifically didn't touch the cjk fonts)
<ogra_> arabic, cjk, hebrew, japanese etc
<slangasek> ok; let me just check this quickly
 * ogra_ hugs sil2100 for the sil-o :)
 * sil2100 hugs ogra_ back
<sil2100> ;)
<slangasek> but japanese is a subset of cjk, and again, the fonts I'm removing aren't the preferred fonts for those languages (and don't even cover the glyphs)
<bzoltan> what a verbal creativity from ogra_
<ogra_> oh, that reminds me, there was an MP from GunnarHJ for some japanese font set
<ogra_> bzoltan, i'm the master of puns today ... ARRR !! (happy talk like a pirate day)
<ogra_> :)
 * ogra_ knows that one day someone will explain to him why he always has to click twice in jenkins to have it do anything 
<cwayne> ogra_: first time you go youre not logged in
<ogra_> cwayne, then the UI lies
<cwayne> sil2100: hi, im supposed to coordinate with you to land a new gated custom tarball :)
<ogra_> it clearly says ogra on the top right ... and i have a logout button
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the weird is that I do not have to click twice always ... only 95%. And one out of twenty one is enough
<ogra_> wow, i never had that
<davmor2> sil2100: now that the device tarball has landed cwayne 's custom one follow? or is it already?
<cwayne> it's not in an image yet, i'd have to kick the gated build on jenkins
<ogra_> davmor2, ah good point, yeah, we should land it before bzoltan is done :)
<cwayne> which i'm happy to do
<sil2100> Let's land it
<davmor2> cwayne: land it already
<cwayne> \o/
<sil2100> If it got a +1 from QA then I guess everything is fine
 * ogra_ guesses we'll pass #100 way before RTM this way :) 
<cwayne> ok, landededed
<davmor2> ogra_: we'll pass 100 before the weekend is out if we keep going this way :)
<ogra_> haha
<slangasek> ogra_: weibo.cn displays fine; debian.or.jp displays fine; alarabiya.net displays fine; haaretz.co.il displays fine; yandex.ru displays fine
<ogra_> perfect
<ogra_> lets drop it then
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is pretty annoying that the `phablet-config  writable-image  -r 0000` on k device spams the consol with 'error: device not found' lines like fivehunderdmillion times. Do you know how to prevent it.
<ogra_> bzoltan, yes, by having someone copy the latest version into the PPA
<ogra_> bzoltan, fixed in utopic since a bit
<ogra_> prob is that sergio isnt around
<ogra_> he usually does that
<slangasek> mvo: is your ubuntu-touch-meta 1.185 update ok to copy to ubuntu-rtm?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  Your answer sounds like an answer :)
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> slangasek, thats how we do it, yes
<ogra_> slangasek, upload to utopic and just copy over
<slangasek> ogra_: I'm not asking procedure, I'm asking whether this is ready for copying :)
<ogra_> heh, ah
<slangasek> grr why is germinate-update-metapackage crashing
<slangasek> UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xc2 in position 473: invalid continuation byte
<mvo> slangasek: I think so, its only needed to simplify the click chroot building, with that in place apt-get install ubuntu-sdk-libs:$arch and -dev:$arch should work
<slangasek> ok
<ogra_> sil2100, plars, oooh, see the errors described in bug #1371454
<ubot5> bug 1371454 in Media Hub "unity8.indicators.tests.test_indicators.IndicatorExistsTestCase.test_indicator_exists hangs on mako #245 #246" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1371454
<slangasek> ok seriously who broke the encoding of the archive
<plars> ogra_: so maybe media hub is behind all of that mess
<plars> ?
<slangasek> wget -O - -q http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/universe/source/Sources.bz2 | bzcat | iconv -f utf-8 -tucs-2le >/dev/null
<slangasek> iconv: illegal input sequence at position 17174887
<slangasek> mvo: ^^ this sounds like a thing an apt expert might help with ;)
<ogra_> plars, well, 233 has a gstreamer change
<slangasek> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7), autotools-dev, automake, autoconf, libtool, zip, dh-autoreconf, dh-buildinfo, pkg-config, libboost-dev, libsdl2-dev (>= 2.0.1), libopenal-dev, liblua5.1-0-dev, libphysfs-dev, libdevil-dev, libfreetype6-dev, libmng-dev, libmodplug-dev, libmpg123-dev, libflac-dev, libflac++-dev, libxpm-dev, libxcursor-dev, libxxf86vm-dev, libtiff-dev, libpng-dev, libvorbis-dev, libogg-dev, glee-dev, lua5.2 | lua5.1, libluajit-5.1-d
<slangasek> ... [!hurd-i386 !kfreebsd-amd64 !s390x !<C2>arm64 !ppc64el]
<slangasek> well job
<bzoltan> sil2100:  both the rtm and ubuntu builds of the fixed UITK are done in rtm-silo2 and silo9. I kick off the AP tests. In 4-5 hours I will know the results. fingers crossed.
<mvo> slangasek: uh, invalid encoding in the file?
<slangasek> mvo: yeah; the 'love' package had a broken character in its Build-Depends field and nothing complained until now
<mvo> heh :)
<ogra_> bah, thats depressing
<ogra_> ogra@styx:~$ whatis love
<ogra_> love: nothing appropriate.
<ogra_> someone should fix whatis
<cjwatson> I think I've reached my quota of Easter eggs in man-db
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> $ faketime 00:30 man
<cjwatson> gimme gimme gimme
<cjwatson> What manual page do you want?
<sil2100> bzoltan: big thanks! And kudos for the quick reaction ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  the credit goes to plars and timp :)
<robru> anybody happen to know how I can check the size of a launchpad branch without branching it and running 'du -cha'?
<cjwatson> I guess you could stat the files over sftp
<cjwatson> don't know if there's a neater way
<robru> cjwatson: we have sftp access to launchpad? how's that work?
<robru> cjwatson: more specifically I want to know the size of the working tree compared to the size of the history
<robru> cjwatson: because I'm trying to branch lp:ubuntu-assets and this has happened to me twice now, where my connection craps out after downloading the first 10GBs or so, and bzr helpfully doesn't bother to actually cache that anywhere, so I have to start over each time. trying to do a lightweight checkout instead now, but I'm 300MBs into that and no idea how
<robru> much is left.
<bzoltan> sil2100:  ogra_: for some reason the phablet-click-test-setup --distribution=ubuntu-rtm --series=14.09 fails to pull the unity8 tests and stops thetre -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8381578/ Do you know why and how to fix it?
<ogra_> line 3 looks weird, why does it print that there ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I was wondering about that too.. and it happens only with RTM and not with Ubuntu
<ogra_> is your phablet-click-test-setup up to date ?
<ogra_> iirc sergio added some fixes recently
<ogra_> i know it works in smoke testing somehow
<ogra_> (failing unity8 wouldnt go unnoticed)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I just updated the phablet-tools to fix the problem I mentioned before
<ogra_> yeah, i thought so
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I am positive it is not about unity8
<ogra_> no, it is about pulling the package from the right place i guess
<bzoltan> ogra_:  but even after that the first phablet-test-run just hangs ...
<bzoltan> Failed to connect to Mir: connect not called
<bzoltan> and that is it
<bzoltan> I flash again ...
<bzoltan> ogra_:  but this kind of output makes me worried -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8381625/
<ogra_> bzoltan, use phablet-config writable-image -p to install the package for now ... there are a few code changes missing for -p in phablet-test-run
<bzoltan> ogra_: I am installing all packages with adb shell sudo apt-get
<ogra_> (in fact it should just call phablet-config, i just didnt get to implementing that yet)
<ogra_> ok
<bzoltan> ogra_:  so I know that this dpkg error is not serious
<ogra_> phablet-tools should be a sprint topic i think
<ogra_> there are ten different implementations of the same thing in different scripts and tools
<bzoltan> ogra_: Yeps...
<davmor2> cwayne: where's my image already damn it ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: and none of them were meant to be so heavily used for so long :)
<ogra_> yup :)
<cwayne> davmor2: i dont know man, i did my part :)
 * davmor2 blames ogra_ bound to be his fault somewhere down the line ;)
<sil2100> o/
<ogra_> cwayne, whats the version of the custom tarball ?
<ogra_> custom=1410739265 is what is in image 50
<cwayne> 1410739265
 * ogra_ wonders if we simply had good timing so that both tarballs made the same iamge
<ogra_> hah
<cwayne> wait a sec
<cwayne> the build_id might be wrong
<cwayne> ok fixed, now it should get picked up
<ogra_> aha :)
 * davmor2 lets ogra_ take all of davmor2 's blame and throw it all at cwayne 
<cwayne> should be 1411084873 now
<tvoss> hmmm, is anyone from qa looking at rtm silo 4?
<davmor2> tvoss: it is still in the pending queue.
<ogra_> davmor2, wasnt the trello board link supposed to be on the spreadsheet ?
 * ogra_ doesnt see it 
<davmor2> ogra_: pass
<davmor2> tvoss: ogra_ https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/silo-testing-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-nz-thomi-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<ogra_> funny
<ogra_> thats indeed an easy to memorize url
<davmor2> cwayne: \o/ 1411084873
<ogra_> davmor2, there is your image
<davmor2> ogra_: yep it was all cwayne 's fault :)
<ogra_> :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I tried again. Still the same probem. It seems I cannot test the UITK from the rtm-silo2, because the phablet-click-test-setup is somehow broken or something else is broken what messes up it. Device K, RTM image 50. I am not very smart and usually I am wrong, but I suspect that something with the versionings in RTM is not fine.
<ogra_> bzoltan, you used --distribution and --series ?
<ogra_> as it told you ?
<bzoltan> ogra_:  yes http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8381869/
<bzoltan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8381872/
<bzoltan> uitk_test_plan.sh  -c -p 002
<bzoltan> ogra_: that the the process I am doing like 5 times a day ...
<ogra_> right, hmm
<bzoltan> ogra_:  I was doing it with ubuntu today twice with the ubuntu silo9 and it was fine
<bzoltan> ogra_: also the first boot for RTM takes ~470 secs when with Ubuntu it is les then 300 secs
<ogra_> bzoltan, that should be fixed in 51 ...
<ogra_> at least if cwayne did good work :)
 * ogra_ hasnt upgraded yet
<ogra_> in fact ...
 * cwayne crosses his fingers
<bzoltan> ogra_:  time is not an issue ... it is just a variable i bump up :) if needed.
<cwayne> just did a flash of 51, it was at the bq screen for about 20 seconds maybe
<ogra_> hmpf
<ogra_> i dont get the update offered
<cwayne> ah that wasn't with a --wipe either, let me try that
<bzoltan> ogra_:  the good news is that with ubuntu-touch/utopic-proposed the phablet-click-test-setup fails the same way. Image 42
<ogra_> 15 sec after a reboot (before upgrade)
<ogra_> and now i get the offer ...
<ogra_> bzoltan, runs fine in smoke tests http://dev-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-touch-krillin-smoke-daily/184/consoleFull
<cwayne> goddamnit it didnt work
<ogra_> (image 42, but i'm not sure what version of phablet-tools)
<ogra_> yeah, thats was about a minute on the bootloader screen
<cwayne> ogra_: yeah, and then i had only /custom/vendor/here... did it flash the wrong custom?
<ogra_> 1411084873
<ogra_> thats at least what the UI says
<cjwatson> robru: sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~owner/project/branch/
<cjwatson> robru: don't know how you'd find the size of the working tree though.  maybe #bzr might still have some people around who'd know.
<robru> cjwatson: downloaded 2.9 GBs of a lightweight checkout and still coming. unreal.
<ogra_> heh, that would take all weekend for me
<ogra_> davmor2, should i now get location indoors ? (i dont)
<ogra_> or are there still silo bits missing
<cjwatson> there's probably a method somewhere in bzrlib for it, but I really don't know that code especially well ...
<cjwatson> but unmaintained vcs, so ...  if anyone is still around who knows they'll probably be in #bzr
<cwayne> ogra_: ah! the customization-hooks aren't in 51 yet
<cwayne> so that's why it still takes so long
<cwayne> whew
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> so thats only here
<ogra_> which doesnt work either
<ogra_> :P
<cwayne> well, the custom tarball has the caches now, they're just not copied over til u-t-c-h lands
<cwayne> but yeah, the main reason of updating custom was for the here bits
<balloons> fginther, you about?
<fginther> balloons, yes
<balloons> fginther, the last autlander on devices is falling too.. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/cupstream2distro/core-apps-clock-autolanding/+merge/235331
<balloons> wow, I botched that.. hmm
<balloons> wrong project
<davmor3> ogra_: works here
<balloons> fginther, https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/cupstream2distro-config/core-apps-clock-autolanding/+merge/235332. Anyways, so this just puts all the core apps back onto jenkins. I'd like to move to autolanding on devices, but given the issues we keep hitting, there's more important uses of our time
<bzoltan> ogra_:  May I get the same machine, same device and same scripts to validate the UITK? :) I guess no
<fginther> balloons, ok, so looking at the last runs on http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-clock-app-autolanding/, are you saying that we don't understand the recent failures?
<fginther> or have time to understand them?
<balloons> fginther, for the clock app it looks like there is a AP issue, but it's the point that I don't think we have time to dedicate to issues like this when they creep up..
<balloons> I AP issue as in, something affecting all autopilot tests, nothing to do with clock's testsuite
<fginther> balloons, that's for the explanation. Do you have any thoughts on re-enabling them?
<fginther> s/that's/thanks/
<balloons> I know the QA folks would rather see issues like this dealt with before they hit the dashboard, but I feel like get buried unless they are on the dashboard. My thoughts on re-enabling them is post-rtm we can turn them all on and debug why they are acting funny
<balloons> probably something useful for dc actually, as we can iterate quickly that way
<balloons> there's no reason the tests shouldn't mirror the dashboard
<balloons> in theory :-)
<fginther> balloons, right. I guess I'm a little concerned that the root of the problem is in the test runner or somewhere along that line
<fginther> balloons, the switch in adb users caused a lot of churn
<balloons> fginther, I agree. there's something with the jobs themselves or the tools that is causing some of the issues. Mixed in is actual test failures too. So it's hard to sort things out unless you dedicate time to it
<fginther> balloons, but I see your point of getting the problem out of the way and then deal with it when it's not blocking progress
<balloons> fginther, yes. It's hard to say sweep it under the rug, but we know about the issues
<balloons> fginther, I would say perhaps setting up something that wouldn't impede merges but would allow us to iterate could be useful. So we can track issues and monitor them at least
<balloons> I mean, let's say all the tests run on autolandings on devices, but an unstable or failure didn't block a merge
<balloons> that would give a better read on the scope and depth of the issues
<balloons> and we can work on solving them independent of development
<fginther> balloons, that would help, I'll try to propose some options for you on Monday
<balloons> fginther, awesome. If that would be possible (perhaps setup all the jobs and have a flag we can toggle on to enforce passing)
<balloons> Let's definitely plan to do that. Makes me feel better as well about seeing the issues and getting resolution
 * fginther wishes this problem wasn't split across 2 jenkins
<balloons> yea, it makes for a bit of a mess doesn't it?
<fginther> yep
<balloons> just let me know when it's all complete francis.. mp's to land as usual ;-) thanks
<fginther> balloons, as soon as your MP is merged, it will be completed
<balloons> kk
<fginther> balloons, it's good to try again now
<balloons> on it
<tvoss> fginther, hey there, seems like jenkins ignores https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/trust-store/fix-1354092/+merge/235299
<barry> trainguards: ^^ i can publish into utopic.  what do i need to do after that to also publish to rtm?
<fginther> tvoss, ok that's weird, looking closer
<tvoss> okay, jenkins found it
<robru> barry: you need to make a whole new request for utopic (fill out a new spreadsheet line if it isn't already), assign it to rtm, build, test, publish all over again
<barry> robru: i thought there were dual landings w/binary copies
<robru> barry: well you thought wrong I'm afraid.
<robru> barry: binary copies are sitting in a branch somewhere, unfinished. and we do have "dual landings". That's what it's called when you write up two landings.
<barry> robru: is that "semi-automated dual landings" from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/RTMLandingApproaches ? ;)
<robru> barry: I never saw that document before
<robru> barry: in the context of citrain, "automated" means "a lander types that by hand for you."
<barry> robru: okay!  so i will try to get ^^ landed first, then do it again for rtm.
<robru> barry: ok, ping me if the rtm syntax is confusing (you have to put a special syntax in the 'additional source packages' field since it's a sync rather than an MP)
<barry> robru: are there wiki docs on the procedure?
<barry> s/wiki/any/ ;)
<robru> barry: not that I'm aware of. Should be lots of examples in the spreadsheet to copypasta
<barry> ack
<barry> robru: can i just say "sync:19" ?
<robru> barry: you can... If you want everything to be horribly broken. Sorry, that syntactical sugar is pelt implemented. Do the explicit syntax, like "sync:ppa:ci-train-ppa-service/ubuntu/landing-019,utopic your-package-name"
<robru> "Poorly implemented"
<barry> robru: i like "pelt implmented" better :)
<robru> Stupid phone
<barry> robru: source package name, right?
<robru> barry: yep
<barry> robru: thanks.  i guess it'll have to wait: no silo available
<robru> barry: awesome
<camako> fginther, is there a trick to running mir-mediumtest-runner locally? I get the following (note that I am not the one entering passwd) : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8382731/
<fginther> camako, did you flash the device with developer mode and a password?
<camako> yes I did...
<camako> fginther ^^
<fginther> ok, let me look
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo? Ping train support: trainguards | Need other help? Ping vanguard: cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Latest flash update hung all makos on s-jenkins.
<barry> /me tried queuebot, /me tried
<barry> queuebot: please free up silo for barry
<barry> queuebot: you are smarter than me, saving me from violating my own 2nd law
<slangasek> cwayne: hi, have you had any success with the custom tarball given sergiusens's guidance?
<cwayne> slangasek: cjwatson had found an issue that he's working out, and now that we've promoted a custom tarball i have more wiggle room to try out sergiusens' theory in a -proposed image
<cwayne> slangasek: i expect it to be done mondayish
<slangasek> cwayne: ok.  Where is the code you're using to create the tarball living?
<slangasek> cwayne: I would really prefer that this go into the ubuntu-cdimage repository, rather than living in a separate jenkins job somewhere
<cwayne> slangasek: the branch i'm using in jenkins doesn't have the core-apps bits added yet, still only have those locally
<cwayne> slangasek: im happy to get it onto cdimage rather than jenkins
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> would be great to have this in a branch somewhere for other people to poke at
<cwayne> slangasek: sure, i plan to fix up the core-apps inclusion bit and push it this weekend to get some more eyes on it monday
<tvoss> fginther, and another instance of ignorance: https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/location-service/fix-1354092/+merge/235225
<slangasek> cwayne: awesome, thanks
<fginther> tvoss, it just started 2 minutes ago... do you happen to do anything related to this branch?
<tvoss> fginther, nope
<tvoss> oh well, I'm working on it
<tvoss> fginther, ^
<popey> fginther: you about?
<fginther> popey, yes
<popey> fginther: when clock #108 finishes could you please upload to the store? http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/clock-app-click/
<fginther> tvoss, I can't find anything in the logs, but they both started building in jenkins around the same time you mentioned them
<brendand> tvoss, jhodapp - i'll just say this for now - you should really add sd card based testing to your test plan
<brendand> tvoss, jhodapp - and also, this silo ain't going nowhere today
<tvoss> brendand, mind elaborating?
<tvoss> brendand, and while I agree on sd card testing for media-hub: how is that relevant to this silo?
<brendand> tvoss, well avoiding rash statements, there were obvious problems when i installed it. i'm reconfirming, but it won't all happen tonight
<brendand> tvoss, i need to gather all the facts, raise bugs etc
<tvoss> brendand, sorry, I don't follow
<brendand> tvoss, well i installed the silo, it broke previews and play in music app for my sd card located songs
<robru> kenvandine: around? can I get a packaging ack for compiz? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-016-2-publish/8/artifact/packaging_changes_compiz_1%3A0.9.12+14.10.20140918-0ubuntu1.diff
<brendand> tvoss, i've reflashed now, i'll check what works on the base image and then install the silo again and try and reconfirm my findings
<tvoss> brendand, ack, thank you
<tvoss> brendand, also: why would you file bugs for a landing attempt? that's like penalizing people trying to land?
<brendand> tvoss, people often ask me to! if you prefer not then i won't
<brendand> tvoss, there should be a way to follow up on issues in silos though
<tvoss> brendand, sure, I thought that's what the trello cards are meant for?
<brendand> tvoss, ok let's handle it that way
<brendand> tvoss, like i said, different people seem to have different expectations
<tvoss> brendand, interesting
<brendand> tvoss, for every person who says 'why would you file a bug', there's another going 'why didn't you file a bug!' :)
<cjwatson> cwayne: just one caveat - I'm away over the weekend and Monday, so I'm not going to be able to work on this until Tuesday
<cjwatson> cwayne: one thing that's perhaps worth noting; this bug affects the case where you have the same version of the package both in the rootfs and in custom, but I don't think it will affect the case where it just moves to custom in one step.  so if you did that in sync then we might be able to dodge that bug
<tvoss> trainguards, someone pulled the trigger on silo 17
<tvoss> trainguards, although I explicitly stated in the comment to coordinate with lool
<tvoss> :/
<tvoss> trainguards, can we please revert the publication?
<robru> tvoss: revert is a huge pain, are you sure? How far away is lool from being ready?
<lool> robru: what's up?
<lool> robru: catching up with tvoss
<lool> robru, tvoss: Updating custom tarball now for utopic only right now
<lool> will have to build an image, then publish new image with new custom tarball
<lool> disabling image cron now as we dont want new images without updated espoo
<lool> done
<robru> lool: ok
 * lool builds image
<lool> update custom tarball in place
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 247 building (started: 20140919 23:40) ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-20
<lool> image build finished
<lool> running system-image
<lool> reenabled crons
<robru> lool: thanks
<lool> np
 * lool off to bed
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 247 DONE (finished: 20140920 01:30) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/247.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 248 building (started: 20140920 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 52 building (started: 20140920 03:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 248 DONE (finished: 20140920 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/248.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 52 DONE (finished: 20140920 04:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/52.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-09-21
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 249 building (started: 20140921 02:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 53 building (started: 20140921 03:10) ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: IMAGE 249 DONE (finished: 20140921 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/249.changes ===
<imgbot> === trainguards: RTM IMAGE 53 DONE (finished: 20140921 04:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/rtm/53.changes ===
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-14
<Mirv> mornings
<robru> Mirv: any explosions yet? I suspect some recent code i wrote has a race condition, but i expect it will be very rare to trigger. If you see any tracebacks referencing pickle module just try retry the job
<robru> Also lol @ "build failed: build failed: 1." I should put a better error there
<Mirv> robru: not that I've seen
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> Morning everyone
<Mirv> sil2100: o/ !!
<sil2100> \o/
<sil2100> Time to read all the e-mails
<Mirv> there must be a couple...
<Mirv> right, my only remaining problem was my other router, the OpenWRT main router works now completely fine & fast & stable
<Mirv> everything seemed fine yesterday evening but then I only tested the main router
<morphis> robru: got it working now! :)
<nerochiaro> cihelp: could anyone please let me know if on this MR I am seeing an infrastructure problem or an actual problem with my AP tests ? https://code.launchpad.net/~uriboni/webbrowser-app/search-history/+merge/270929
<psivaa> nerochiaro: webbrowser_app tests are failing and taking longer than when they pass, hence making the whole build to timeout
<psivaa> i.e that's an issue with AP tests
<nerochiaro> psivaa: you mean all the tests fail ?
<psivaa> nerochiaro: webbrowser_app ones are, yes: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/3384/console
<nerochiaro> psivaa: that's really strange, they all fail but only on mako. will look into it some more
<davmor2> Laney, seb128: I've passed it, However there is a catch, once it lands in the image I would like to retest it, to ensure that the rootfs didn't do anything bizarre (In theory it shouldn't, but I'd rather not assume that.)
<seb128> davmor2, +1
<ogra_> does that make davmor3 ?
<davmor2> sil2100: ^ not sure if you want to kick an image once silo 30 lands
<balloons> ping cihelp. Could the ubuntu-calculator-app-ci and ubuntu-calculator-app-ci-autolanding jobs have there utopic jobs disabled, including the generic-mediumtests-utopic?
<davmor2> ogra_: shhh don't invoke davmor3 he is the evil twin
<ogra_> eeek !
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, I think we could
<sil2100> We don't have to wait for anything else today I suppose
<sil2100> Let me publish, if I can of course
<sil2100> I'll kick a new image soon
<fginther> balloons, I've added your request to the queue. Should be done today
<balloons> fginther, thank you. If there's time / it's easier, I think it would be lovely to simply remove all the utopic runners. It's time to put utopic to rest anyways
<balloons> I'm not sure what other jobs might still have utopic in them :-)
<fginther> balloons, we can have a look while making this change
<sil2100> Image should be building
<anpok> cihelp: I was disconnected for a few hours today, any news on adding the vivid+overlay ppa to mir ci?
<Laney> davmor2: thanks
<Laney> (...do I just publish like normal?)
<davmor2> sil2100: ^
<Laney> oh maybe someone did it
<sil2100> Yes, I kicked an image
<davmor2> Laney: I think sil2100 might of so he could trigger the image so we could retest
<sil2100> After publishing
<Laney> kKkkkkKKKk
<fginther> anpok, sorry about not getting to that on Friday, it's still at the top of the queue to get finished
<dbarth> hiya; i'm having issues getting a silo assigned
<dbarth> ie, it is not showing up on bileto
<dbarth> oSoMoN: i'm doing some more testing with webapps, but getting some random rendering errors
<dbarth> oSoMoN: it feels like the UA override is having issues sometimes
<dbarth> for example: opened G+ onto the desktop version (in lieu of mobile); stopped and restarted the app: mobile UX again
<dbarth> some weird looking pictures in Facebook (some full size, whereas they generally are resized to fit the column width); an embedded video preview is suddenly cropped, but shows up after restarting facebook
<oSoMoN> dbarth, can you try in conjunction with silo 21, and see if that makes things better (this makes the browser and container use the new userAgentOverrides API)
<dbarth> ah sure
<abeato> kenvandine, hey, somebody needs to approve the system-settings and libqofono MPs in silo 44
<kenvandine> abeato, jgdx is going to review those today
<abeato> kenvandine, awesome, thanks
<kenvandine> jgdx, right?
<kenvandine> abeato, so that silo is ready?
<abeato> kenvandine, yep, we finished the testing
<kenvandine> great
<rvr> jgdx: Approving silo 15
<robru> dbarth: ugh sorry please file a bug. The silo assigned it just didn't register in bileto
<robru> dbarth: you got silo 5, if you just type "ubuntu/landing-005" into the siloname field on your request it'll work
<dbarth> robru: ah nw, thanks Robert
<robru> dbarth: you're welcome
<kenvandine> bfiller, renatu: silo 34 reconfigured for dual landings, new packages added an MRs and it's almost done building
<kenvandine> s/an MRs/as MRs/
<bfiller> kenvandine: that's excellent, thank you
<kenvandine> np
<renatu> kenvandine, great, thanks
<kenvandine> bfiller, renatu: i'm still juggling rebuilds for deps in the PPA
<kenvandine> but i'm tracking it
<davmor2> sil2100, Laney, seb128: \o/ that seems to be working fine on the new image \o/
<Laney> good stuff
<seb128> davmor2, excellent, thanks for the testing
<Laney> thank you
<seb128> Laney, thanks for doing the work and dealing with the landings!
<jgdx> rvr, thank for testing. :)
<jgdx> kenvandine, that was the plan, but then my mako saw some android-lxc dpkg error I couldn't overcome.
<kenvandine> jgdx, ok
<jgdx> abeato, kenvandine, did I do something wrong?
<kenvandine> jgdx, abeato was just looking to get those branches approved
<jgdx> kenvandine, they look good. I can do a no-test approve if you want.
<abeato> jgdx, we finished the testing and want to move the changes to QA :)
<jgdx> roger
<jgdx> abeato, kenvandine: approved
<abeato> jgdx, thanks
<rvr> bfiller: I have filled this in ubuntu-ui-toolkit, but take a look just in case https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1495595
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1495595 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Menu icon gets black" [Undecided,New]
<bfiller> rvr: yes that's a toolkit bug
<rvr> bfiller: Known?
<bfiller> rvr: bzoltan knows about it I think
<rvr> bzoltan: ^
<greyback_> trainguards: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-033-1-build/55/console - we really enforcing ascii???
<sil2100> greyback_: that would be really strange
<robru> greyback_: as the error indicates, that's a bug in bzr, not the train.
 * robru breathes an enormous sigh of relief
<greyback_> robru: that sucks
<robru> greyback_: i dunno what would cause that, train does utf8 all day long every day.
<robru> greyback_: error also indicates that bzr is using py2.7 which has notoriously bad utf8 support
<greyback_> true, but I don't see why source control would read the changelog
<robru> greyback_: i think that's referring to the bzr log rather than debian/changelog
<robru> greyback_: did you only try it once? It might be something temporarily corrupted or something
<robru> Brb, driving to library
<greyback_> it's not me, it's ltinkl
<kenvandine> bfiller, renatu: the last of those packages finally built
<renatu> kenvandine, thanks
 * kenvandine is done doing the retry dance :)
<robru> greyback_: oh, the error does specifically mention that bzr-builddeb is extending the merge logic to deal with merging changelogs, so it seems that the error really is in debian/changelog
<greyback_> robru: yeah, we've just tried that now
<greyback_> sucky
<robru> greyback_: the "ERROR: Merge conflict" part is because the train just assumes that the only way a merge can ever fail is a merge conflict.
<robru> greyback_: as the error suggests you should file a bug against bzr
<robru> greyback_: changelog should say 15.04 if you're targetting vivid
<greyback_> robru: damn it's a dual silo, I didn't want that, sorry
<rvr> bfiller: Video playback in gallery app doesn't work for me in 2.9.1.1237.
<robru> greyback_: request says vivid. you need to either set the request to dual or set the changelog to 15.04
<greyback_> robru: yep, I was wrong, thanks
<greyback_> robru: I keep forgetting, should it be UNRELEASED or "vivid" ?
<robru> greyback_: definitely UNRELEASED. if you set anything else, the train will make a new changelog entry which will just say 'No change rebuild'
<greyback_> robru: perfect, ta
<robru> greyback_: you're welcome
<greyback_> gah
<robru> bah! this library's wifi won't let me bzr push
<robru> greyback_: the request still says vivid
<greyback_> you can't just bump the version number, it still compares the vivid version?
<robru> greyback_: the request itself says "vivid" so it is building for vivid. vivid version numbers contain "15.04" which is less than the "15.10" that you have specified in debian/changelog, and dch refuses to let you make a new version that is less than the previous version
<greyback_> ltinkl: take note ^
 * ltinkl takes note
<robru> greyback_: did you not say you're trying to build for dual? if so you should set "dual" in the request.
<greyback_> "8.13" would be enough I think
<greyback_> robru: no, v+o is enough
<robru> greyback_: then you need to make sure that the version you have in your debian/changelog doesn't contain "15.10" as that will always be higher than the 15.04 version that the train will generate for you when you're building.
<greyback_> robru: gotcha
<robru> dbarth: I can't reproduce the failure you had earlier. do you know how your request was configured at the time?
<robru> dbarth: I tried it with merges set and sources blank, sources set and merges blank, and with both blank. nothing got me the same traceback
<josepht> balloons: I've removed the utopic jobs for the calculator app.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-15
<abeato> jgdx, hey, https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/libqofono/0.82/+merge/270812 needs approval too for silo 44
<abeato> jgdx, also, jenkins integration is failing for https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/availableTechnologies/+merge/270736
<jgdx> abeato, I think libqofono is a package upload. Does that restriction still apply?
<jgdx> abeato, ci fails due to the new libqofono version, so not much to do there.
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, there is a MP so I do not think libqofono is a direct upload
<abeato> jgdx, ack about jenkins
<abeato> jgdx, anyway, do you mind if I approve libqofono branch to have QA happy?
<jgdx> abeato, well, in that case, isn't that mp invalid? It says it drops a patch but I don't see that.
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, yeah, that's weird
<abeato> jgdx, I guess the patch changed availableTechnologies from upstream to modemTechnologies
<abeato> jgdx, which is not necessary anymore
<jgdx> abeato, but it's supposed to be in the diff, right?
<abeato> jgdx, maybe the patch was a direct upload
<abeato> jgdx, the mentioned patch is not in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/libqofono/ubuntu/files/head:/debian/patches/
<abeato> bad... it must have been a direct upload, let me get the source package
<abeato> jgdx, the source package contains expose_modem_tech.patch
<abeato> jgdx, at the same time there are a couple of patches that are not in the package but appear in the branch: connman-resetcontexts.patch and context-preferred.patch
<abeato> jgdx, so basically the MP drops the patch simply by using the bzr branch as the patch is not there
<abeato> jgdx, hmm, wait I think I did not download the overlay ppa package; connman-resetcontexts.patch and context-preferred.patch are probably there
<abeato> jgdx, in the end I think all is fine: previously libqofono was a direct upload, but kenvandine created last week lp:~phablet-team/libqofono/ubuntu to integrate it with the CI-train I guess
<abeato> jgdx, so I think the MP is fine, do you mind if I approve it?
<jgdx> abeato, no, but one question, do you have the silo installed?
<abeato> jgdx, yep, well, I had to download manually the packages, but installing things manually worked
<jgdx> abeato, could you change the radio tech and check the system settings log output? That'd definitely ease my mind
<jgdx> abeato, tail -f .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<abeato> jgdx, sure
<abeato> jgdx, no log output, but radio settings does change in ofono, and I see radio detaching and attaching again
<jgdx> abeato, +01
<jgdx> abeato, approved
<abeato> jgdx, cool, thanks
<abeato> jgdx, re: the jenkins failure, the build fails because the package dependency is in the PPA and jenkins does not get packages from there? just curious
<jgdx> abeato, right, libqofono-0.82 is only in the silo ppa and the tests are run using rc-proposed (vivid+overlay).
<jgdx> we really would like to be able to disable CI for these branches and instead run it against the silo.
<abeato> jgdx, I see, thanks
<Mirv> ogra_: sil2100: a core dev would be apparently needed to publish 035 https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish/20/ - it seems train failed to do the diff, and therefore falls back to requiring a core dev for publishing (packaging changes or not)
<robru> Mirv: source packages always require core dev even without diff.
<robru> And man, i really gotta fix oxide diffing
<robru> Mirv: the reason oxide fails is because the diff always ends up being several GB and the current diffing algo we use tries to have it all in memory at once, so it OOMs and then catches the error or something. There's a bug somewhere saying not to diff in memory
<sil2100> Yeah, we had constant issues with publishing oxide
<robru> It boggles my mind how oxide functions as a project with diffs that huge. Last time we successfully diffed it it was like 3.5GBs.
<sil2100> The diff is really small this time anyway, so we can use the LP one instead: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216837188/oxide-qt_1.9.1-0ubuntu0.15.04.1_1.9.2-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.diff.gz
<Mirv> robru: oh, I thought I was still able to publish main packages if there are no packaging changes. that explains.
<robru> Mirv: nah you can only publish if it's an MP and there's no packaging changes.
<sil2100> ogra_: you have a moment to publish landing https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish ? The changes are here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/216837188/oxide-qt_1.9.1-0ubuntu0.15.04.1_1.9.2-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.diff.gz
<robru> sil2100: is that the full diff? Why the hell didn't the train get that? Wtf?
<sil2100> That's the full diff alright, still... even getting such a small diff by diffing two huge sources might cause trouble on the train machine or something
<sil2100> robru: you! Go rest! It's unhealthy to use your holidays for work ;)
<robru> sil2100: Hmmmmmmm but i thought i shelled out to make the diff and then only kept the diff in memory. It surely doesn't put the whole project in memory to do the diff...
<robru> sil2100: OK OK I'm going ;-)
<mardy> my root partition on the Nexus 4 is full, and I've just reflashed my phone yesterday (wily, devel-proposed). Any tricks to free some space?
<Mirv> mardy: flash with --wipe?
<Mirv> mardy: if that already done, maybe --bootstrap --wipe
<Mirv> wipe should probably do what it says already
<sil2100> There's not much difference between --bootstrap and --wipe, both do the same thing but in different ways IIRC
<mardy> Mirv, sil2100: is there a way to flash the phone which completely resets the / to its original state, but keeps /home untouched?
<mardy> sil2100: and another unrelated question about "wily" being skipped: does it mean that the 15.10 framework will be skipped too? Or will it come via the vivid + overlay channel?
<sil2100> mardy: I don't think we have an easy way for doing that, I think the best way is to tar up /home and then do a wipe/bootstrap flash
<sil2100> mardy: and for the framework - we'll be shipping it in our vivid overlay, we already have it there actually
<sil2100> Rationale here:
<sil2100> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/click/+bug/1456328
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1456328 in Canonical System Image "Need a development framework on Vivid overlay" [High,Fix committed]
<sil2100> Not released on stable phones yet though
<Mirv> sil2100: I think the last --bootstrap changed my device id. but I also had a screen "this device needs to be brought to service center" or something so maybe it did something super extra. I hadn't seen that screen before.
<sil2100> huh
<ogra_> sil2100, did the publishing happen already ?
<ogra_> ah, your link was just to short ... Mirv's is better :)
<ogra_> done
<sil2100> ogra_: eeek, ok, irssi cut it up
<sil2100> Thanks!
<abeato> rvr, hey, the branches for silo 44 are approved now
<rvr> abeato: Cool
<Mirv> 20 builds and weeks of autopilot later I'm wiser, but not exactly closer to landing anything...
<rvr> morphis: ping
<morphis> rvr: ping
<rvr> morphis: I have a problem installing silo 22
<rvr> morphis: Setting up bluez (4.101+15.04.20150914.2-0ubuntu1) ...
<rvr> morphis: And stops there
<morphis> rvr: ah
<rvr> morphis: How did you install it?
<morphis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416639/
<morphis> it tries to restart the services on install which doesn't work
<morphis> as that conflicts a bit with the android container for bluetooth
<morphis> rvr: so either you pull http://paste.ubuntu.com/12416639/ and save that as citrain
<morphis> then use it as normal to install the silo
<morphis> or you do manually a echo "exit 101" | sudo -A tee /usr/sbin/policy-rc.d
<morphis> before you install the silo
<morphis> have a go a MP out against the citrain tool to fix that
<rvr> Ok, let me see
<abeato> sil2100, hi, I'd like to seed package gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly-amr into the phone images (see bug #1386553)
<ubot5> bug 1386553 in Canonical System Image "AMR audio codec not supported" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1386553
<abeato> sil2100, which steps should I follow?
<sil2100> abeato: hey! Let me take a look at the bug first
<abeato> sil2100, ok
<davmor2> morphis: just to confirm bt is working on reboots
<morphis> davmor2: ?
<davmor2> morphis: you wanted confirmation that a connected device would reconnect on a reboot it does, I think in the end you realised it was an issue with you config, but I said I'd look for you and confirm if it worked or not :)
<morphis> ah right
<morphis> thanks!
<rvr> morphis: The bash script doesn't work
<morphis> ?
<rvr> morphis: /bin/sh: 0: Illegal option -
<morphis> rvr: you're running the script from your PC?
<rvr> morphis: citrain works on the PC, yes
<morphis> rvr: which arguments are you using?
<michi> robru: Getting strange failure with silo 10: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/226/console
<rvr> morphis: citrain.sh device-upgrade <silo> <password>
<michi> + su -p pbuser -c './debian/rules clean'
<michi> make: dh: Command not found
<michi> make: *** [clean] Error 127
<morphis> rvr: to make sure there is no copy-error: wget http://file.gravedo.de/citrain && chmod +x citrain
<rvr> morphis: ERROR 404: Not Found.
<morphis> ah sorry .. wget http://files.gravedo.de/citrain
<sil2100> michi: robru is on holidays right now ;)
<ogra_> michi, is you package missin a build-dep on debhelper perhaps ? :)
<sil2100> michi: did your package in this state build before in the train?
<michi> sil2100: Yes, it built just a few days ago.
<michi> This is brand new.
<michi> I don’t think this has anything to do with what I did?
<michi> Hmmm...
<michi> I’m using an absolutely minimal control file.
<michi> Because the real control file is generated.
<michi> But that works fine with bzr bd.
<sil2100> michi: did you change anything in the packaging since the last time it built? I just want to first get the baseline here
<morphis> rvr: https://code.launchpad.net/~morphis/phablet-tools/citrain-changes/+merge/271094
<michi> sil2100: ...
<michi> OK, I think I might know.
<michi> Which package is dh in?
<michi> debhelper?
<sil2100> Yes
<michi> Hmmm… I left that as the only build-dep.
<michi> Basically, I reduced the dummy control file to the bare bones, so no-one would mistake it for the real thing.
<michi> As part of that, I removed all build-deps except for debhelper.
<michi> I wonder whether there is something else I should have left in place.
<rvr> morphis: Nice, the one hosted in your website works :)
<morphis> rvr: very good :)
<michi> AARGH!
<michi> I removed debhelper.
<michi> Mea culpa.
<michi> My apologies for the noise.
<sil2100> michi: interesting that it's not really installing debhelper to build the source package
<sil2100> heh
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> No worries ;)
<michi> Apparently, unless you have an explicit build dep, debhelper isn’t installed.
<rvr> morphis: It's important to add any relevant installation information to silos
<rvr> morphis: Ok, bluetooth seems to be working, approving 22
<morphis> rvr: thanks!
<morphis> rvr: will add that bit next time
<rvr> morphis: Thanks :)
<michi> ogra_: Thanks, yes, well spotted! :)
<michi> sil2100, ogra_: Amazing how much difference one little line can make :)
<ogra_> :D
<greyback> trainguards: hey, I'm in silo27, I'm trying to dual-land qtubuntu-gles. Train seems to have only built the vivid+overlay package however. Any ideas?
<sil2100> greyback: hey, let me take a quick look
<sil2100> hm, looks like the wily source package was built at least, let me see why it didn't reach the PPA
<sil2100> Ah, wait, I might have an idea
<sil2100> greyback: interesting
<greyback> :)
<sil2100> greyback: I think I see the problem, but I wonder if this somehow worked before - do you know if you were dual landing qtubuntu with qtubuntu-gles previously?
<sil2100> greyback: so I think the issue is this:
<greyback> sil2100: honestly I don't think so.
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~mir-team/qtubuntu/gles-sync/+merge/269178 <- this is the -gles sync merge, right?
<greyback> but I didn't see any obvious reason why isn't not possible
<greyback> sil2100: yeah
<sil2100> It is possible, but it needs to be done a bit differently :)
<greyback> ok, lead on!
<sil2100> So how dual landings work - they take the selected merge proposal, build a source package of it for wily (the main series) and then the train copies that, re-versions the wily source package to vivid and uploads both to the PPA
<sil2100> This implies that the original merge needs to target the wily branches
<sil2100> Now, what happens here - the mp for the -gles sync actually targets vivid, as you can see the version number is 0.62+15.04.20150914-0ubuntu1 instead of 0.62+15.10.20150914-0ubuntu1 (15.04 vs 15.10)
<greyback> yep, so I should retarget it to wily?
<sil2100> So the train built that, created the 0.62+15.04.20150914-0ubuntu1 source package targetting wily (!), then copied it and wanted to reversion to vivid (which was a noop), so it overwritten the wily versions
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> Just change the MP to have the wily version
<sil2100> 0.62+15.10.20150914-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> And I suppose this should help
<sil2100> (if my understanding is correct)
<greyback> ok, trying
<pstolowski> robru, kenvandine hey guys, michi made some tweaks to the MP in silo 10 and also commented on the last NACK, can you give it another look?
<michi> pstolowski: robru is on vacation.
<Mirv> pstolowski: michi: there are no common files, but I believe what was wanted is that upon upgrade the no-longer-built-from-any-source-package binary packages would get removed from the systems via conflicts
<michi> kenvandine: James and I discussed this at length. We don’t think there is any need for a Conflicts or Replaces entry for the Qt library because there are no binaries that are common.
<michi> Mirv: Hmmm...
<michi> So, if the Conflicts entry is missing, the old lib won’t be removed?
<Mirv> or at least ken is saying "for the binaries that landed in wily that aren't built anymore"
<michi> I really don’t know what he means there.
<Mirv> yes, people will have the old libraries infinitely
<michi> We are using Replaces/Conflicts for unity-scopes-api because that package installs executables, such as the scoperegistry
<michi> OK.
<michi> Can you help me here?
<michi> What is the difference between Conflicts and Replaces when it comes to upgrading/uninstalling?
<Mirv> michi: Conflicts = can't be installed at the same time, remove the other one. Replaces = allow the fact that there are identical files in two packages, ie don't fail even if the other package wasn't yet completely uninstalled. I don't see why Replaces would be needed here though if all the file paths are different.
<michi> For the Qt lib, there are no common file paths.
<Mirv> https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-relationships.html#s-conflicts
<michi> And both old and new can be installed at the same time, as far as the Qt lib package is concerned.
<michi> Although, they may well have conflicting prereqs.
<michi> Thanks for the link!
<michi> So, I don’t really mind.
<michi> I can add a Conflicts entry, a Replaces entry, or both.
<morphis> Mirv: can you publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/314 ?
<michi> But I honestly don’t know which one is right.
<michi> All three options are equally easy to do.
<Mirv> michi: I believe the correct thing would be Breaks: only :) not Replaces, and using Breaks since both can be unpacked at the same time (no same file paths)
<Mirv> so Breaks: oldbinarypackagenamethatisnolongerinarchivesafterthissourceversion
<michi> Checking the debian bible…
<Mirv> yeah, me too... always takes a couple of re-readings..
<michi> Mirv: “Normally, Breaks should be used in conjunction with Replaces.”
<Mirv> and Breaks should be used "when moving a file from one package to another"
<michi> Mirv: Section 76.1
<michi> Mirv: Hmmm… Sounds like Breaks: is right.
<michi> But does it need a Replaces: or not?
<Mirv> michi: my interpretation would be that Conflicts + Replaces is a poor man's replacement for what should be usually Breaks :)
<michi> Aha.
<Mirv> only if some files are getting overwritten, Replaces would be needed (as it reads in 7.3)
<michi> So, sounds like I should be adding a Breaks: entry then for the Qt lib
<michi> Chapter and verse…
<Mirv> morphis: probably not, as it has packaging changes. but I'll try
<morphis> Mirv: what extra work would it need then?
<Mirv> morphis: it'll need us to ping a core-dev to run the publishing job
<Mirv> like... ogra_, please, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-022-2-publish/35/
<morphis> interesting
<Mirv> this changed a week/two ago, we can't anymore just verbally ask for an ack from a core-dev, the core-dev needs to run the publish job
<morphis> ah I see
<michi> Mirv: Thanks for your help. I’ll have another go at this tomorrow. It’s late here, and I’m too tired to make changes now without making a mistake.
<michi> Another day, another chance…
<ogra_> morphis, Mirv, done ...
<morphis> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> renatu: ping
<sil2100> renatu: hey! The indicator-transfer landing that introduced indicator-transfer-download-manager - did that land already?
<cjwatson> Mirv,michi: if it's just a library soname change, you should normally have none of Conflicts/Breaks/Replaces.  why is Breaks required here?
<cjwatson> and no, Conflicts+Replaces is not a "poor man's replacement" for Breaks; that has a different purpose.
<michi> cjwatson: I honestly don’t know.
<michi> I’m just getting beaten up by the QA guys ;)
<cjwatson> michi: which binary package is at issue here?
<michi> Sec...
<michi> cjwatson: libunity-scopes-qt<version>
<michi> See silo 10
<cjwatson> michi: AFAICS kenvandine is wrong.  None of Conflicts/Breaks/Replaces is necessary there.
<kenvandine> cjwatson, oh?
<michi> That’s what jamesh thinks too.
<cjwatson> kenvandine: Justify your position :)
<kenvandine> we should clean up the old binaries if they are installed...
<cjwatson> No.
<cjwatson> That's not the purpose of those fields.
<cjwatson> Stop misusing them.
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> we want the new binary to replace the old one
<cjwatson> If you're misusing them in this way routinely, then you are making apt's job harder and in some cases harmfully so.
<cjwatson> Stop it :)
<seb128> the old ones should automatically drop from the image if nothing pull them in
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 21 be published, please?
<kenvandine> and not leave a bunch of old version around... especially if they aren't compatable
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it now!
<cjwatson> That is not the purpose of Conflicts/Breaks/Replaces.
<seb128> kenvandine, compatible with what?
<cjwatson> It's the purpose of other tools.
<sil2100> oSoMoN: apologies, was on lunch
<cjwatson> e.g. deborphan
<renatu> sil2100, yes
<oSoMoN> sil2100, no worries, I just came back from lunch myself :)
<cjwatson> Misusing C/B/R for this causes upgrade problems.
<seb128> if there is a e.g a dbus api that changed, it makes sense to force the removal of things that talk the old protocol
<kenvandine> they renamed the lib package twice
<kenvandine> one of which only landed in wily
<kenvandine> and they are reverting that
<cjwatson> Simple soname changes shouldn't have any of C/B/R.
<cjwatson> If you add them, then apt has to do significant extra work to order changes in a way that's otherwise entirely unnecessary.
<kenvandine> i think they wrap dbus apis
<seb128> cjwatson, what if the old lib talks to a server over a protocol that changed and make them not work with the new service?
<kenvandine> it's unity scope apis
<kenvandine> iirc
<cjwatson> seb128: I would still not expect to see lib0.2 conflicting with or breaking lib0.1!
<michi> kenvandine: This has nothing to do with dbus or on-the-wire protocols.
<seb128> cjwatson, right, but the new service with the old lib maybe?
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, i'd like to abandon silo 57 (requested same stuff twice by mistake), but not sure how
<michi> The library under discussion is a plain Qt API.
<cjwatson> seb128: Maybe.  But that's not what was being argued ...
<kenvandine> michi, i see... i thought it was a lib that wrapped dbus apis
<cjwatson> "there needs to be a replaces/conflicts for the binaries that landed in wily that aren't built anymore"
<cjwatson> which is a specious argument
<seb128> cjwatson, I don't think kenvandine defends the current solution, just the fact that the old libs shouldn't be co-installable with the new service since they are incompatible
<michi> pstolowski: Merge and Clean. Then ONLY_FREE_SILO
<michi> That throws the whole thing away.
<sil2100> pstolowski: as michi said
<cjwatson> seb128: the thing I quoted above was the reason given, and it is not a good reason
<seb128> agreed
<seb128> just saying that there might be a need for some of those conflicts
<seb128> in different places
<michi> seb128: There is no issue about the old libs being compatible with the service.
<kenvandine> perhaps i didn't explain my concern well enough, since it was for the scopes API i thought it was dbus
<kenvandine> then that fine
<michi> No, no dbus involved in any of this.
<seb128> michi, so clients of the old soname keep working fine?
<michi> Yes.
<seb128> they don't need to ported/migrated to the new one
<michi> Correct.
<seb128> kenvandine, seems good then :-)
<kenvandine> then that's fine
<michi> OK, phew...
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Could you publish https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/ ? There's this change: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-021-2-publish/92/artifact/webbrowser-app_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> (so only a dep bump)
<michi> One of these days, my debian Fu will hopefully increase to level 7, so I can actually claim that I more or less know what I’m doing...
 * kenvandine checks
<pstolowski> seb128, michi allright, thanks
<cjwatson> OK, great.  I just try to nip confusion in this area in the bud so that some poor soul in foundations isn't left digging through apt debugging output in a month's time trying to make the upgrade sensible :)
<cjwatson> (not that that is my problem any more ...)
<sil2100> renatu: do you know if anyone pushed the seed changes, or should I do it now?
<michi> cjwatson, Mirv, kenvandine: Thanks for all your help everyone, I truly appreciate it!
<renatu> sil2100, I need to check, do you have the link for the the repository with the meta-package?
<sil2100> renatu: no worries, I'll check it then :)
<renatu> sil2100, ok thanks
<sil2100> Wow
<sil2100> renatu: ok, I see didrocks uploaded the wily change and Mirv did the overlay change
<sil2100> Good
<renatu> great thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, done
<sil2100> kenvandine: \o/ Thanks!
<sil2100> Mirv: hey, regardin indicator-transfer seed change, you could have removed indicator-transfer when adding the new package ;)
<sil2100> As it pulls it in as a dependency
<sil2100> kenvandine: hm, so you reviewed silo 10 already, right?
<kenvandine> not 10
<sil2100> Since I have the power to publish it, but it's a big diff - should I also take a look at it? Or will I be doubling work then?
<kenvandine> 21
<sil2100> kenvandine: right, but silo 10 is the silo that you NACKed earlier :)
<kenvandine> ah
<kenvandine> then i had reviewed it
<sil2100> And seeing the discussion above, the NACK was invalidated - so is it completely reviewed now? :)
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> that was my only concern
<sil2100> Thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<sil2100> kenvandine: I wonder - do soname bumps require us poking archive admins for permission?
<sil2100> Or can we just publish those as is?
<sil2100> Since there's that rule that new binary package additions require archive admin ACKs
<sil2100> hmmm
<kenvandine> i think you have to publish them so they show up in NEW
<sil2100> New binary packages won't show up in the NEW queue, those go straight to the archive
<sil2100> New source packages only show up in the NEW queue when published from the CI Train
<sil2100> That was one of the issues of the train itself
<kenvandine> sil2100, oh... i didn't know that
<kenvandine> i thought the usual archive workflow would be maintained
<sil2100> Sadly for new bins it's bypassing the normal workflow, which is why there's that warning on top of the packaging diff when there are new binary packages involved ;)
<cjwatson> sil2100: technically that does require an archive admin ack yes
<cjwatson> one of these days we will fix that LP bug :-/
<sil2100> cjwatson: could you take a look? :) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/80/artifact/unity-scopes-api_packaging_changes.diff <- it's from silo 10 that was discussed some moments ago, it's from the changes that make the packaging to generate packaging basing on what series the package builds for
<sil2100> (I know how that sounds)
<cjwatson> I have no problem with such things in principle, depends rather on how they're done :)
<cjwatson> sil2100: ok, sorry, this is more than I have time for right now though.  could you ask in the usual places?
<sil2100> hah, yeah, that's what I thought originally when I saw the diff
<sil2100> Ok, let me bring that up on -release
<sil2100> Thanks!
<Mirv> cjwatson: thanks. I also thought nothing would be needed at the first sight but I tried to interpret (correctly) what kenvandine seemed to want (which turned out is not really wanted)
<Mirv> sil2100: why remove?
<kenvandine> Mirv, sorry, i'm just used to most of these types of changes being to handle incompatible dbus API changes under the covers, /me grumbles about indicators :)
<Mirv> sil2100: oh right, I understand, not needed anymore, true
<sil2100> Mirv: not a biggie, just redundant :)
<Mirv> :)
<rvr> abeato: Is silo 44 ready or not? :-/
<abeato> rvr, it is, awe_ got confused :)
<rvr> Ah, nice :)
<abeato> rvr, just talking with him on hangouts
<rvr> The comment disappeared just after I read it
<abeato> hahaha
<abeato> self-destroying message :p
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: I just pushed a fix for phablet-tools which ogra_ already reviewed
<morphis> question now is where to land this
<morphis> wily only?
<ogra_> morphis, in the phablet-tools PPA
<morphis> ogra_: can I do that from bileto?
<ogra_> morphis, no idea :)
<ogra_> i guess sil2100 could tell
<sil2100> morphis: you can do that with bileto too, at least that was possible in the past
<sil2100> Let's experiment with that ;p
<sil2100> ogra_: did you use the train to release phablet-tools in the past anyway?
<morphis> sil2100: so I have to select another target ppa?
<sil2100> morphis: yes, just write down the phablet-tools PPA in the same format as the overlay one is written
<morphis> sil2100: good
<morphis> do we need QA for that, I think so, right?
<ogra_> sil2100, i dont think so, i always dput'ed to the PPA
<sil2100> ogra_, morphis: if the train wasn't used for that, then I suppose a dput is enough - we don't usually do QA on it since it's not really on the image
<morphis> sil2100: ok
<morphis> ogra_: can you do the dput then?
<ogra_> morphis, no guarantees i can manage that today, sorry ... snapp yrelease preparation is ongoing and i'm very behind on stuff
<morphis> ogra_: np
<morphis> no hurry
<nuclearbob> plars: I
<nuclearbob> 'm looking at the old desktop utah testing, and I have an old approved branch that I think I'd like to try to land
<nuclearbob> are you the person to talk to about that?
<plars> nuclearbob: I actually don't remember where that box landed... it's technically still in a maas cluster that CI controls, but probably not really in their scope or ours at the moment... one of those limbo things :)
<nuclearbob> plars: I'm not actually looking for the box at the moment, I'd like to land a change to the utah code
<plars> nuclearbob: where's the code?
<nuclearbob> plars: https://code.launchpad.net/~nuclearbob/utah/psutil-2
<nuclearbob> or maybe https://code.launchpad.net/~nuclearbob/utah/psutil-2/+merge/226313 makes more sense
<plars> nuclearbob: right now, it's pulling lp:~canonical-ci-engineering/ubiquity/ubiquity-ci-testing but that's a ubiquity branch, not utah
<plars> nuclearbob: iirc this thing never used utah
<plars> nuclearbob: are we talking about the same tests?
<nuclearbob> plars: this isn't about the ubiquity testing, this is about the desktop utah tests in lp:ubuntu-test-cases/desktop, but changed to psutil back in utopic have broken the utah vm provisioner
<plars> nuclearbob: ah, no we're not talking about the same stuff then
<plars> nuclearbob: that's definitely not me
<nuclearbob> plars: okay. Do you know who it might be?
<plars> nuclearbob: hmm, try josepht, fginther, or psivaa maybe? or better yet talk to Ursinha or ev. But this is very likely stuff they are looking to move over to your own jenkaas I would guess.
<plars> ev: Ursinha: ^ this is *not* the ubiquity tests running in maas that he's talking about
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, i haven't been following entire discussion about silo 10; is it going to land soon?
<nuclearbob> josepht, fginther, psivaa: right now I actually just want to land a branch to utah that psivaa approved more than a year ago
<sil2100> pstolowski: hey! Yes, but it needs a review from the archive admins
<sil2100> (waiting for someone to pick it up)
<fginther> nuclearbob, looking
<josepht> nuclearbob: The MP looks fine to land but I'd prefer psivaa have a chance to comment as he's done some utah cowboying that may need to be considered as well
<nuclearbob> josepht: cool, I'll await his feedback
<nuclearbob> fginther: thanks!
<josepht> nuclearbob: how would you like to become the maintainer of utah?
<nuclearbob> josepht: I'd have to ask jibel about that
<josepht> nuclearbob: ack
<psivaa> nuclearbob: josepht: fginther: i dont mind landing this. Was being curious how we're not seeing any issues without this change, though
<fginther> psivaa, our host runs trusty
<fginther> psivaa, this appears to only impact utopic and newer hosts
<psivaa> fginther: right, just saw that. thank you
<pstolowski> sil2100, great, thanks!
<cyphermox> sil2100: you still around?
<cyphermox> wondering whether we're at the point where robru needs help to cover trainguard duties :)
<robru> cyphermox: yes please
<cyphermox> robru: ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-16
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> who published libusermetrics?
<seb128> was that me?
 * sil2100 didn't push any buttons right now
<seb128> I guess I pressed the button on the wrong line :-/
<seb128> shrug
<sil2100> I noticed it can get confusing... was it not ready for publishing?
<seb128> it was failed QA
<seb128> it creates some minor issue
<sil2100> seb128: do you have the power to drop it from -proposed?
<sil2100> I could re-upload the ealier version to the overlay
<sil2100> And then restore the landing request
<seb128> yes, but I wonder if we should keep it and fix the remaining issue
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: ^ hey, what do you guys think?
<jibel> seb128, what is the issue it introduces?
<seb128> the update was meant to hide the "no data source"
<seb128> by settings the message to ""
<sil2100> Can we just leave the slightly broken libusermetrics in our images for now?
<seb128> but unity8 hides the infographics in this case
<jibel> seb128, when can you land an update?
<seb128> unsure, need to check with mterry/mpt what would be the right fix
<seb128> but today or tomorrow I guess
<seb128> (assuming that unity8 is fine to land if needed)
<seb128> jibel, the change is going to make the infographic "circle" not show on first boot devices, they would just have the bg image and the date, etc
<seb128> as soon as the user loged in the infographics is there though
<seb128> it's just replace the "no data source" case by "hide the infographics"
<seb128> the fix would be to not hide it, just have it there with no message
<jibel> sil2100, maybe you can just announce the known issue introduced by this change in your landing email and just move on as long as the right fix lands this week
<sil2100> +1
<seb128> thanks
<jibel> seb128, if you think the fix cannot land today or tomorrow, tell sil2100 and he'll revert the package before next build
<seb128> right
<jibel> robru must fix the UI, you are not the first pressing the wrong buttons
<sil2100> I still think my proposition with 'click to show details (and controls)' is a better idea than the hovering buttons ;)
<sil2100> It would make the UI much more user and eye friendly I think
<seb128> also I had set the verification to "QA failed"
<seb128> the system should refuse to publish something which is QA failed
<seb128> or at least request an override
<jibel> seb128, I filed bug 1496326
<ubot5> bug 1496326 in Bileto "User can publish silos set to 'QA Failed'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496326
<sil2100> jibel: good point - in the times of the spreadsheet it was impossible to do, as the train had no understanding of the spreadsheet
<sil2100> But now it makes perfect sense to add that
<bzoltan> sil2100: might not be your desk, but do you know how to kick Jenkins to pick up an MR? I would like to include the updatet UITK test plan with this - https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/silo_pinning/+merge/271235 but J ignores it
<sil2100> bzoltan: hm, did you have jenkins CI enabled for the lp:ubuntu-ui-toolkit/staging merges?
<sil2100> bzoltan: but just to be certain I would poke cihelp, they would know more probably
<bzoltan> sil2100:  that staging branch is our development focus... loads of MRs land on in automatically after reviews and Jenkins tests
<sil2100> bzoltan: strange indeed, it seems the branch didn't trigger anything on the s-jenkins side
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I can delete the whol branch/MR and try again
<sil2100> bzoltan: I can trigger it manually for you, but cihelp would have to be pinged anyway to see what happened and why
<sil2100> ogra_: hey hey! Do you have a moment to review my noobish seed-addition MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily-add_pd/+merge/271272
<sil2100> bzoltan: want me to trigger manually?
<psivaa> sil2100: let me check on that mP
<sil2100> psivaa: thanks :)
<bzoltan> sil2100:  that would be great if you can do that
<sil2100> bzoltan: psivaa is on it, let's see if he can find anything ;)
<bzoltan> sil2100: psivaa: super! Thank you
<sil2100> ogra_: aaand, if you have time and like doing seed reviews (;p), here's another one: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily-pulseaudio-trust/+merge/268381
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: hmmm... what do I do wrong?  I can not assign silo to this https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/368
<psivaa> sil2100: bzoltan: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/silo_pinning/+merge/271235 is now awaiting jenkins review
<psivaa> I did not do anything, it must have been waiting in the queue
<Mirv> bzoltan: some sort of train wreck there
<bzoltan> psivaa: thank you
<pstolowski> rvr, hi! any chance to get silos 59 and 35 verified quickly? these are just small api enhancements and we need these to proceed with actual feature landings, only check that makes sense right now is to ensure no regressions
<Mirv> hmmh, now it says no silos
<Mirv> sil2100: we'd need a direct view to the assigned silos as a backup, bileto sometimes hides the fact that a silo is assigned while the line claims there's no silo
<Mirv> sil2100: now 368 claims it's already assigned while it's not. I once fixed such a problem by copying the line, assigning the new line, checking the jenkins job which said what silo the new line is conflicting it, and manually freed up the silo. but now I can't even assign the new line https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6167/console
<rvr> pstolowski: 35 is on the top of the queue, we have other silos to do as well
<pstolowski> trainguards hey, only_free_silo fails for me with silo 38
<Mirv> ok, I found up what it meta-assigned https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6162/console
<pstolowski> trainguards, ah, nvm, fixed that
<pstolowski> rvr, ack, thanks
<Mirv> pstolowski: yeah seems so
<Mirv> wtf
<Mirv> b"Object: <Branch u'~stolowski/unity-scope-mediascanner/audio-card' (16939779)>, name: u'267325'"
<pstolowski> Mirv, bileto seems to be a bit picky even about stuff that doesn't matter anymore, e.g. only_free_silo failed becuse qa_signoff wasn't set for this silo
<Mirv> when assigning _bzoltan's_ silo
<Mirv> pstolowski: yeah, there are small things, but there are also these big problems I'm more worried about :)
<pstolowski> Mirv, fair enough
<Mirv> pstolowski: do you have any idea abou that above? ^ is it a typo you've done somewhere on some line at some point?
<pstolowski> Mirv, checking
<Mirv> actually, https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-mediascanner/audio-card does exist
<Mirv> weird stuff. but I wonder if it's related to the fact Launchpad is somehow stalled otherwise too, eg diff:s and branches don't update
<pstolowski> Mirv, yes, just fixed that, sorry, I were doing some cleanups this morning and messed that up
<Mirv> pstolowski: what did you break, and where? I mean, I'm just trying to understand how you messing up something could affect prepare-silo for completely another landing..
<Mirv> pstolowski: whatever you did, thanks for fixing it, now I was able to assign bzoltan a silo :D
<Mirv> pstolowski: but please tell us what you did, we need Bileto to not break on it :)
<Mirv> bzoltan: ^ silo 038
<pstolowski> Mirv, i re-targeted some MPs for unity-scope-mediascanner, and also removed trunk-15.04 from unity-scope-mediascanner project; this removed two MPs that depended on it in LP (and apparently I forgot to update MPs in bileto or didn't save after updating)
<bzoltan> Mirv: \o/
<Mirv> pstolowski: ok... I wonder how on earth that could break prepare-silo for another landing. thanks!
<pstolowski> Mirv, yw :)
<Mirv> sil2100: so just FYI, apparently having a 404 MP in some landing could somehow magically break all the next prepare-silo runs for any line
<sil2100> Mirv: huh?
<Mirv> sil2100: in other news, somehow we're out of 60 silos when the counter says "57"
<Mirv> sil2100: this is assigning an UITK landing silo https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6162/console - check the response body
<sil2100> I suppose the train got confused and assigned some silos that it shouldn't have
<Mirv> yeah, that happens every time there's some error in prepare-silo that's not early
<Mirv> now it'd be nice to know what those silos are
<cjwatson> Mirv: it's what now?
<cjwatson> Mirv: which diffs/branches exactly?
<Mirv> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/silo_pinning/+merge/271235 - the MP + the branch
<Mirv> just the web frontend though, I can bzr branch normally
<cjwatson> Mirv: scanning large branches is slow and sometimes times out.  the remedy is, if it hasn't scanned after six minutes, a branch or project owner should use http://paste.ubuntu.com/12426030/ as "lp-rescan-branch lp:~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/silo_pinning"
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ you might want to save that script too
<cjwatson> Mirv: (the other remedy is to use git, but the train doesn't support that yet ...)
<cjwatson> Mirv: the unity-scope-mediascanner error you mentioned above seems to be that the MP URL is out of date
<cjwatson> from https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scope-mediascanner/audio-card, the ID should be 271251, not 267325
<cjwatson> ah, but pstolowski updated that
<Mirv> cjwatson: sil2100: it seems I could run the script and it fixed the diff even though I'm not the branch owner
<Mirv> cjwatson: that's fine, getting 404, the problem is getting the error on a completely unrelated operation on a different landing. somehow bileto digged up pstolowski's MP when trying to assign a silo for bzoltan's MP:s.
<cjwatson> Mirv: you're a project owner, well, driver, anyway
<cjwatson> Mirv: yeah, that's totally unrelated to the ubuntu-ui-toolkit scan failure
<Mirv> cjwatson: ok, then it often will work for us
 * sil2100 saves the script
<sil2100> Mirv: could you fill in a bug about the 404 to cupstream2distro?
<Mirv> cjwatson: that too, but also unrelated to ubuntu-ui-toolkit landing line assigning attempt
<pstolowski> i'm innocent
<Mirv> sil2100: doing
 * pstolowski hides
<Mirv> pstolowski: yes, you are :)
 * sil2100 includes the script in his lt-tools
<sil2100> Mirv: thanks!
 * Mirv included it in his ever growing "helpers" dir which is in PATH
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<pstolowski> rvr, hey, please forget about silo 59 for now, i need to rethink landing strategy for it...
<jibel> pstolowski, you mean it is not ready for qa anymore and you'll resubmit it?
<pstolowski> jibel, yes
<rvr> pstolowski: Ok
<davmor2> popey: weather app is it just gui changes or are there any backend changes too?
<popey> davmor2: its a rewrite really
<popey> a few bits re-used, but pretty much mostly new
<davmor2> popey: ah okay
<davmor2> popey: thanks that would explain the lack of changelog if it is new :)
<popey> heh yeah
<popey> Changelog: Everything
<pete-woods> trainguards: hi folks. I'd like to convert my dual landing silo to a vivid only one (https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-039)
<pete-woods> could you folks be so kind as to just nuke all the builds from it?
<pete-woods> (or I end up with version number errors)
<sil2100> uuuuh, ok, this will require a silo re-assignment
<sil2100> e.g. we need a different silo for it
<sil2100> hm, ah, no, wait
<sil2100> From dual to vivid, ok
<sil2100> pete-woods: ok, let me reconfigure it for vivid-overlay only and remove the wily packages
<pete-woods> sil2100: could you remove the vivid ones too?
<pete-woods> or I guess I can just bump the "real" version number
<sil2100> pete-woods: sure, although CI Train will anyway have to auto-bump the version numbers itself
<sil2100> I think the train should deal with it by itself
<pete-woods> I don't think it will
<pete-woods> it will try and release realversion+15.04-xxxx
<pete-woods> instead of realversion+15.10-xxxx
<sil2100> At least, in principle it does that, but the code changed so much that I'm not sure anymore - since when the train re-builds packages, it changes the version to date.iterator
<sil2100> Well, when dual landings are made, the versions are changed
<pete-woods> at any rate, can fix by a manual bump of the real version :)
<sil2100> So if you have version realversion+15.10-xxxx in a dual landing, the train prepares the vivid part as realversion+15.04-xxxx anyway
<pete-woods> oh, right
<pete-woods> hmm
<sil2100> And if it already sees some realversion+15.04-xxxx version, it should change it to realversion+15.04-xxxx.1
<pete-woods> wonder why I got that build error then
<pete-woods> never mind
<pete-woods> will see what happens
<sil2100> Let's try anyway ;)
<sil2100> YEah
<sil2100> pete-woods: remember to add the target ppa overlay!
<sil2100> pete-woods: let me fix that for you
<pete-woods> sil2100: oh, er, is that a new thing?
<pete-woods> okay, I see it
<sil2100> pete-woods: reconfiguring now
<sil2100> Ah, forgot that reconfigures are not needed anymore
<sil2100> Anyway, fixed - if you don't specify the overlay target, the silo targets main vivid
<pete-woods> that's good to know
<pete-woods> this is what happens when you're away for a while :)
<pete-woods> sil2100: oh actually while you're about. I was hoping you'd be able to upload the vmware xorg driver to the overlay PPA
<sil2100> pete-woods: oh, sure thing - it got the same fix as the others?
<pete-woods> as otherwise anyone using vmware (like me a some others) and the overlay PPA get borked X11
<pete-woods> sil2100: I have no idea of the technical details exactly, but I can see intel, amd and nvidia drivers in there
<pete-woods> and figured an upload for vmware would help me out
<sil2100> Sure thing
<sil2100> Let me find it and upload
<sil2100> pete-woods: do you know which version is required? Is 1:13.1.0-2ubuntu1 what's needed, or the previous no-change rebuild is enough?
<sil2100> As I don't know the details of the vmware problems as well
<pete-woods> sil2100: all I know is a get a black screen if I allow xorg to be updated
<pete-woods> sil2100: I'm happy to try random debs if you can get them to me, though :)
<sil2100> hm, ok, let me try that then, I'll poke you a bit later ;)
<sil2100> grrr, there's a bug in the new publisher
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Could you press the publish button on https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish/ ? There's no packaging changes and the packages are in universe, but the train doesn't notice that and says I have no permissions
<sil2100> kenvandine: most probably because the dual landing creates a manual source upload for the second package
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, found the bug
<kenvandine> sil2100, ?  do you need me to publish it?
<kenvandine> i was about to :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, please :)
<sil2100> I need to fix it in the train
<kgunn> robru: you know what would be cool if one could search bileto and include something like "-Landed" in the search string to filter out things you don't want to see
<kgunn> afraid you might tell me there's already a way to do this :)
<sil2100> robru's approach is more or less correct, but misses the case that by default *all* PPA packages have component = main
<sil2100> For PPAs the check shouldn't even be enforced
<sil2100> Maybe just checking permissions if the user is able to copy packages to the PPA
<kenvandine> sil2100, it does need packaging ack
<sil2100> kenvandine: oh, it does?
<kenvandine> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-2-publish/24/artifact/mediascanner2_packaging_changes.diff
<sil2100> Ok, thought that the ACK phase is before the authorization phase
<kenvandine> it should be
<kenvandine> imo
<kenvandine> so we know to get a packaging review
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, there's a few tweaks we'd need done to some of the unity8/unity-api/qtmir -ci jobs, let me know please if you can help
<fginther> Saviq, what's up?
<robru> sil2100: kenvandine ack and authorization phases are intertwined, because it needs to fail only if you're both unauthorized and there's a diff. Can't separate them
<robru> Mirv: i have a branch overhauling prepare but I'm not ready to go to production until after i get back next week
<Saviq> fginther, hey, we're resyncing wily and vivid branches on those three projects
<Saviq> fginther, so we'd need ci to run for both wily and vivid+o on their trunks
<Saviq> fginther, it's fine with us if the two instances "fight" on the vote (they both should be green after all anyway)
<Saviq> fginther, could this work?
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: nothing magical or mysterious about that prepare bug, the log clearly says it's checking other silos for conflicts when it explodes on that MP being wrong. Wouldn't have happened before because all the silo configs were cached but now it has to scan them all live every time
<sil2100> robru: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/cupstream2distro/fix_ppa_publish/+merge/271326 <- something I prepared quickly inbetween stuff if anything
<sil2100> But don't bother reviewing it now, you're on holidays ;)
<sil2100> It's not anything urgent
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I have captured this beauty on the wily UITK build -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12427360/ could it be a gcc5 effect?
<robru> sil2100: no that coffee will fail as is
<robru> Code
<sil2100> Oh, why?
<robru> sil2100: that's how i originally wrote it, checkUpload doesn't work like you expect on PPAs because they don't have proposed pockets
<sil2100> Ah, right, when I tested it I actually had pocket='Release'
<sil2100> Ok, we need to make it aware of PPAs then
<robru> sil2100: i raised this with slangasek and we decided it made more sense to enforce same archive permissions on overlay PPA rather than check PPA permissions
<sil2100> robru: but this way it just fails miserably
<sil2100> For instance I have universe powers but can't publish any universe package to the overlay
<sil2100> Ok, anyway, I'll find a way to do that
<fginther> Saviq, the jobs can be configured to run both wily and vivid+overlay builds for a single MP
<Saviq> fginther, great
<fginther> Saviq, would that work?
<robru> sil2100: I'm not sure why... If you have universe power and checkUpload fails then i guess there's a bug in your universe powers
<Saviq> fginther, didn't know that was possible, but yeah, that's even better
<cjwatson> sil2100,robru: I suspect the problem is that it's using sourcepub[0].component_name
<sil2100> robru: no
<cjwatson> which will be the publication in the PPA, and hence component_name will be main
<sil2100> robru: since when you poke for getPublishedSources from the PPA, all sources have by default 'main' component
<cjwatson> it's going to need to do a getPublishedSources on main_archive or something like that
<Saviq> fginther, that's lp:unity8, lp:unity-api and lp:qtmir, the -wily job for unity8 could be dropped then
<sil2100> robru: so then you check if I have powers to upload 'main' packages on the main archive and it fails
<cjwatson> so actually, the bug may just be that checkupload_phase does self.dest.getPublishedSources rather than self.main_archive.getPublishedSources
<sil2100> cjwatson: true, that could be a potential solution
<sil2100> Although I would prefer to check the destination ppa checkUpload
<sil2100> To make sure that the given user has permissions to push that to the PPA
<cjwatson> well, if we're trying to enforce same archive permissions as the main archive as robru says above, then it needs to be main_archive.  But that's a requirements issue
<sil2100> cjwatson: checkUpload() checks not only the component-upload permissions, but checks also if the user has write access in the selected archive, right?
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> that question doesn't make sense :)
<sil2100> Like, if the user is part of the owning team etc.?
<cjwatson> it does the same permission check that would be performed if you uploaded that package directly
<cjwatson> that does not necessarily imply that the user is part of the owning team - archive upload permissions can be wider than the team that owns the archive
<sil2100> Right, but still, it checks everything
<sil2100> So I would like it to be called on the archive where the package is to be pushed to
<fginther> Saviq, just to clarify, the unity-phablet-qmluitests-wily job can be dropped?
<cjwatson> but most people don't have the ability to upload directly to the ci-train-ppa-service PPAs
<cjwatson> it's basically core devs plus trainguards
<cjwatson> sil2100: the reason I can think of why main_archive makes more sense is that the point of all of this is to enforce community standards for upload permissions
<cjwatson> ci-train-ppa-service's upload permissions are an implementation detail
<Saviq> fginther, everything -wily can go
<cjwatson> the primary archive's permissions are not
<Saviq> fginther, hmm or wait, that's our custom job
<sil2100> cjwatson: the train is not only used to publish packages to the archives, it can also be used to publish to any PPA or any target - and the end goal is that this becomes self-service for anyone with the right permissions
<Saviq> fginther, don't think the other one can do both vivid+o and wily at the same time?
<sil2100> cjwatson: this is why I would really prefer if with each upload we check if we can upload to where we have the powers to
<cjwatson> sil2100: sure, but the overlay PPA is a special case - it's meant to be broadly like the main archive, except that that's too annoying to arrange exactly
<Saviq> fginther, basically, what we need is that the same set of jobs (build, qmluitests, autopilot) are run for both vivid+o and wily triggered from MPs into trunks
<cjwatson> I don't think checking permissions on specifically the overlay PPA makes sense
<fginther> Saviq, ok, I think that makes sense, The qmluitests would be executed by two different jobs, one for wily and one for vivid+overlay
<fginther> for example
<cjwatson> so perhaps that's rather that you should check the "permission-check archive", where that's self.dest except that the overlay PPA is overridden to main_archive
<robru> sil2100: technically the train can publish "anywhere" but in practice nobody uses it for anything but overlay and Ubuntu archive
<fginther> Saviq, it may take a little bit of time to implement and test all this, any suggested priorities for which project to do first?
<sil2100> cjwatson: that makes sense
<robru> cjwatson: your right, it should be main_archive.getPublishedSources
<fginther> Saviq, also, if enabling the new builds outright fails, we'll let you know before turning it on for all MPs
<Saviq> fginther, unity8 would be a prio (and most complex, too, because of the -qmluitests bit)
<fginther> Saviq, got it, thanks
<Saviq> fginther, that shouldn't happen, in theory, as we have both running now
<fginther> Saviq, ok, we'll proceed with it just working then
<sil2100> robru, cjwatson: modifying the branch then
<sil2100> But I must say that I'm not super happy with that
<Saviq> fginther, we have https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-overlay-ci/ and https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity8-ci/ today
<fginther> Saviq, would we end up dropping unity8-overlay-ci ?
<Saviq> fginther, yes, ideally
<robru> sil2100: what's the problem? It'll fix your universe uploads right?
<robru> I gotta run
<sil2100> robru: yes, that's fine, but I prefer checking permissions of the selected archive where we want to upload
<Saviq> fginther, as a stop-gap, could we move the -overlay job over to build lp:unity8 for now (along with unity8-ci itself)?
<sil2100> Mirv: I'm testing the fix for the b0rken shortcuts on my desktop now
<fginther> Saviq, I don't don't quite understand, you want unity8-overlay-ci to basically build against lp:unity8 instead?
<Saviq> fginther, as a first step, yes
<Saviq> fginther, unity8-ci already does, but for wily, unity8-overlay-ci would do for vivid+o, they'd fight on the MP vote, but we can deal with that for not
<Saviq> now
<fginther> Saviq, what target branch would it use, that's how jenkins finds MPs.
<Saviq> fginther, lp:unity8
<Saviq> fginther, we only want to use a single branch for both wily and vivid+o, and run testing for both releases
<Saviq> so we either need two jobs triggered on every MP (stop-gap, if possible), or ideally a single job to run testing for both releases
<Saviq> sorry if I'm not explaining myself clearly
<fginther> Saviq, it's easier to to just update the single job config to run both, I can get started on it now if it's that much of a blocker
<Saviq> fginther, that's fine then, I'd say high priority, not critical
<Saviq> fginther, just thought it'd be easy to just flip the target branch for now and do The Right Thing™ later
<fginther> Saviq, I thought that might work at first too, but the system is setup to prevent using the exact same branch in multiple locations
<Saviq> fginther, yup, understand
<slangasek> sil2100: the argument for checking the main archive perms instead of the overlay ppa perms was that the overlay ppa is an implementation detail of how we're doing the lightweight branching on vivid; and everything that's being landed in the overlay ppa also has to land in wily, so this should introduce minimal overhead
<sil2100> slangasek: well, for the overlay case that holds true, I just really like things to stay universal and do the right thing, but anyway
<sil2100> I proposed the change to fix looking at the main_archive permissions completely
<slangasek> sil2100: right, and I argue that honoring the permissions for the main archive is universal, that we don't actually want multiple permission maps
<fginther> Saviq, can you give this a quick review and confirm that removing support for lp:unity8/overlay and adding the vivid builds to lp:unity8 is what you had intended? https://code.launchpad.net/~fginther/cupstream2distro-config/unity8-wily-vivid-overlay/+merge/271341
<fginther> Saviq, not asking for a detailed review, just that those two major changes are what you had in mind
<Saviq> fginther, looks good, will the overlay hook play nice on the wily build?
<fginther> Saviq, yes, I tested that with mir and it's a no-op on wily
<Saviq> fginther, +1 from me then
<fginther> Saviq, thx
<sil2100> bzoltan: could be, I'm trying to find out something about that one
<sil2100> pete-woods: ping! I'm building a no-change rebuild of the drivers in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035
<sil2100> Once those build could you check if that helps?
<sil2100> pete-woods: if it doesn't, I'll fetch the latest version
<sil2100> seb128: hey, how's the libusermetrics situation looking? ;)
<robru> slangasek: sil2100 is arguing for a general purpose use case that in practice nobody is using. Like if you wanted to publish packages to your personal ppa, you should be able to do that without being caught up on archive permissions.
<robru> I'm not sure if i agree that that's a desirable thing to have...
<robru> Need to think about it more
<slangasek> robru: IMHO not something that should complicate the code before someone has actually asked for this functionality :)
<sil2100> It wouldn't really complicate the code that much
<sil2100> But I won't argue, I don't care enough
<robru> slangasek: well the thing is that this feature was technically supported before, so my checkUpload implementation is technically a feature regression ;-)
<slangasek> doesn't bileto implement a fixed list of supported publication targets?
<robru> slangasek: it has a fixed list of suggestions. You can type any ppa n there
<sil2100> We used that quite frequently in the past, now it's not used almost at all - since people were landing things through the CI Train to some tool PPAs, or even landing to some 'feature demo' PPAs
<slangasek> ah, I see
<fginther> Saviq, the requested lp:unity8 changes are live now
<kenvandine> jgdx, dpkg-genchanges: warning: the current version (0.3+15.04.20150916.3-0ubuntu1) is earlier than the previous one (0.3+15.10.20150910.1-0ubuntu1)
<kenvandine> nm, that's not really an error
<kenvandine> looks like held packages in wily maybe
<Saviq> fginther, great, thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, you know why the build keeps on failing on 64-bit? There's a libtimezonemap dep not satisfied
<kenvandine> i did't look into it
<kenvandine> but it's just wily
<kenvandine> i'm thinking something might be held back in wily-proposed right now
<jgdx> okay, thanks
<kenvandine> oh... arm64
<kenvandine> but it's there...
<kenvandine> jgdx, ppc64el had failed too
<kenvandine> jgdx, i kicked rebuilds for just ppc64el and arm64 in the PPA and they seem to have gotten farther
<kenvandine> jgdx, so i did a watch only build to get the status in sync
<kenvandine> hopefully all goes well
<kenvandine> maybe the moon wasn't in alignment with the builders at the time :)
<kenvandine> Preparing to unpack .../libtimezonemap1-dev_0.4.4_arm64.deb ...
<kenvandine> Unpacking libtimezonemap1-dev (0.4.4) ...
<kenvandine> jgdx, definately gotten further this time
<kenvandine> jgdx, and ppc64el built this time
<jgdx> kenvandine, aah thanks
<jgdx> kenvandine, sorry, was filing a report :P
<kenvandine> jgdx, no worries, i think it'll build this time
<jgdx> kenvandine, wonderful. Have a good night!
<kenvandine> you too
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-17
<bzoltan> is here anybody who knows (remembers) how to convince mako to keep adb available even when the screen is locked? Flashing the latest rc-proposed + touching /userdata/.adb_onlock does not make it.
<bzoltan> robru: ^
<robru> Uhhh
<robru> bzoltan: i dunno. Maybe jibel or fginther might know more about the device side.
<bzoltan> robru: thank you.. hopefully someone can help.. it would be nice to put my mako back to work as contnious testing agent ...
<bzoltan> I remember ogra mentioned that we might need a special firmware for this... but not sure
<robru> bzoltan: maybe ask cihelp if they can share the secret of how they test with devices.
<bzoltan> robru: for Mirv it works
<Mirv> yeah for some reason I don't have that problem, and I've been flashing a lot again now this week.
<robru> bzoltan: Mirv should be around soon
<bzoltan> robru:  he is :) already
<iahmad> evanwang, ping
<evanwang> iahmad, pong
<evanwang> iahmad, failed to connect canonical irc server from our site, how is the connection from you site?
<iahmad> evanwang, working for me
<evanwang> iahmad, seems something wrong at our site :(
<bzoltan> robru: Mirv: this failure seems to be serious -> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/218108553/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.3.1639%2B15.10.20150916.2-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz  "/usr/bin/ld.gold: --push-state: unknown option"
<Mirv> bzoltan: FYI robert is on vacation
<Mirv> bzoltan: eh..
<bzoltan> Mirv:  ohh... i am sorry robru
<Mirv> bzoltan: I have never seen that
<bzoltan> Mirv:  me neither... it is new to me
<Mirv> let's see if anyone else has that on devel
<dbarth> mardy: hi
<dbarth> mardy: about facebook, i think the solution is to get a pro account
<mardy> dbarth: hi!
<mardy> dbarth: let's wait a bit, I'm discussing the issue in the forums
<dbarth> mardy: i saw a link that offers to go pro, and then you get an "account manager", ie a human, to help with the review
<dbarth> ah, do you?
<dbarth> do you have a pointer, are they replying ?
<mardy> dbarth: some users are replying, but I believe that one might actually be a facebook employee
<mardy> dbarth: https://www.facebook.com/groups/fbdevelopers/
<dbarth> mardy: i can't find the link to that pro contact, as it was linked from the failed review page
<mardy> dbarth: yes, it disappeared. But let's wait for the results of this review
<sil2100> pete-woods: hey! Did you manage to test the package from the silo I pasted yesterday? :)
<dbarth> mardy: but if next time it fails please keep it as is, and we will check that path
<pete-woods> sil2100: sorry, I didn't read my scrollback
<pete-woods> will have a look now
<mardy> dbarth: ok
<pete-woods> sil2100: just snapshotting the VM now
<sil2100> Thanks :) I doubt this will work, but at least we'll know that the latest is needed
<pete-woods> asdas
<pete-woods> whoops
<pete-woods> that's fine
<pete-woods> happy to do exploratory testing of it
<pete-woods> sil2100: the PPA seems to fix the problem! :)
<sil2100> pete-woods: uh oh!
<sil2100> Who would have thought, a no-change rebuild
<pete-woods> sil2100: is that a bad thing?
<sil2100> pete-woods: it's good, just didn't expect that ;p
<sil2100> Let me copy it to the overlay then
<pete-woods> thanks
<bzoltan> Mirv: ehh... 2015-09-17 08:19:47,420 ERROR dch: fatal error at line 1141:
<bzoltan> New version specified (1.3.1639+15.04.20150917-0ubuntu1) is less than
<bzoltan> the current version number (1.3.1639+15.10.20150916-0ubuntu1)!  Use -b to force.
<sil2100> bzoltan: yeah, that happens when you want to turn a wily trunk into a vivid one - what do you want to release exactly?
<bzoltan> sil2100:  I want a dual landing like normally.. but wily is blocked so I could settle with a vivid only
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, it looks like unity8's autopilot on wily/mako is busted, ENOSPC when installing dependencies http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/380/console
<Mirv> sil2100: there's a bug #1496743 introduced by new GCC 5 in wily, not sure how it should be fixed
<ubot5> bug 1496743 in qtbase-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "/usr/bin/ld.gold: --push-state: unknown option" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1496743
<psivaa> Saviq: I dont think i saw this on Mako before,  would need to take a closer look. How urgent is this?
<psivaa> i.e. can this wait until late this afternoon?
<Saviq> psivaa, yeah
<psivaa> Saviq: ack, thanks
<Saviq> psivaa, apparently an issue for quite some time now, but we didn't pay close enough attention to wily http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/376/console
<psivaa> Saviq: right, i see
<psivaa> Saviq: will add this to the list. We'll look into it
<Saviq> psivaa, thanks
<Saviq> psivaa, likely the wily image just grew too much
<Saviq> trainguards, can we please have publish on https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/359 ?
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<sil2100> dobey: hey! Looking at silo 29 now - did those changes land in wily already, or are there any reasons for it not to work there?
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! :) I want to upload the new ubuntu-touch-meta source to wily that includes the new pocket-desktop seed - can I have you looking at the debdiff before I upload it?
<ogra_> sil2100, after the mtng i'm currently in
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks, let me prepare teh diff
<sil2100> ogra_: the debdiff - the changes are rather straightforward: http://paste.ubuntu.com/12436400/
<sil2100> The generated meta package has proper deps
<ogra_> sil2100, the diff looks ok to me
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks :)
<Laney> is there such a thing as deleting a request?
<Laney> (not assigned)
<Laney> or do they just stay foreverrrrrrrr
<sil2100> Damn, using SUBPROJECT in livecd-rootfs is soo tempting, making ubuntu-pd a separate project would mean sooo much copy & paste
<sil2100> Laney: yeah, there's a manual method for that
<sil2100> Laney: you edit the request and change its status manually to 'Abandoned'
<sil2100> (that's the official way to do it)
<Laney> which drop down has that?
 * Laney can't find it
<sil2100> Laney: it's the 'Status' field, no drop-down there
<sil2100> Laney: if you hover over it it says 'Do not touch, auto updated', but that's just for already assigned silos
<Laney> ok, I did that, thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<Laney> no silos :(
<sil2100> Oh! Let me free up mine
<sil2100> Laney: silo 35 should be free now
<Laney> thanks
<sil2100> Ugh, that's a bug that needs to be fixed ^
<Laney> it's like building more roads eh
<Laney> seb128: on the no free silos, the libusermetrics one failed to clean, do you know why?
<Saviq> sil2100, I remember reading something about boot failures in wily, will the boottest failure prevent migration? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/wily/update_excuses.html#unity8
<seb128> Laney, no, I don't
<sil2100> Saviq: I think it will... boottests currently are a bit a pain in the ass
<Saviq> sil2100, how do we deal with that?
<Saviq> FWIW the unity-scope-click tests seem to take a long time, too
<Mirv> sil2100: any idea about the part of 029 that it claims it requires qtmir from 027 but davmor2 approved 029 anyway so apparently nothing hugely crashy?
<sil2100> Mirv: not sure, I was waiting for dobey to comment on this landing, since I didn't know if the same things landed in wily already or not
<sil2100> Mirv: btw. do you have power to re-run boottests?
<sil2100> Saviq: I think this requires cihelp, but from what I know currently boottests are unmaintained really ;/
<psivaa> sil2100: Saviq: Which job is this?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, just give me boottest urls
<psivaa> or package
<Saviq> psivaa, unity8
<Saviq> psivaa, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/wily/update_excuses.html#unity8
<Mirv> sil2100: but some of them are pretty permanently failing (lately) so needs psivaa anyway
<psivaa> Saviq: i've kicked this off again, and watch it
<Saviq> psivaa, thanks
<psivaa> Saviq: Sorry for this long txt, regarding previous failure:
<psivaa> "Tested this manually and found that the UI does not come up when testing unity8. The device is accessible via 'adb shell' so it does pass the basic boottest requirement, it's just failing on the adt-run check for a working UI.
<psivaa> The device did come up fully when the rest of the silo containing unity8 was installed. This points to a missing dependency. I discussed this with the unity8 team and this was expected and the silo will all be promoted together."
<davmor2> Mirv: I can look at 27 now but everything worked like it has before.
<Saviq> psivaa, I think this was resolved by now
<psivaa> Saviq: ack, let me see if the rerun works
<Saviq> psivaa, btw, (where) can I monitor adt runs in progress? like the unity-scope-click ones from http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/wily/update_excuses.html#unity8
<Mirv> davmor2: ok. it's not yet set ready for QA though.
<Mirv> davmor2: oh, it is, sorry
<psivaa> Saviq: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-unity8/23/console, but this would not show anything until the job actually finishes
<rvr> abeato: ping
<davmor2> Mirv: its' in our queue :P
<abeato> rvr, pong
<rvr> abeato: Regarding the failures...
<rvr> abeato: Can you confirm they work well in your case?
<abeato> rvr, call forwarding works fine for pepephone
<rvr> abeato: I also had problems with USSD
<abeato> rvr, hmm, I tried some ussd strings for vodafone and all looked one
<abeato> *good
<abeato> rvr, what failed?
<rvr> abeato: The first case of the test plan
<rvr> abeato: I got an unsupported error
<abeato> rvr, which ussd string and which operator?
<rvr> abeato: Yoigo
<rvr> abeato: “*118#”
<abeato> rvr, ussd strings are operator-specific, “*118#” works only for vodafone (ES), I'll make that more explicit in the test
<rvr> abeato: Ahh
<rvr> abeato: Ok, I see... googling for yoigo's ones
<Saviq> psivaa, that's only boottest, how about the package ones?
<psivaa> Saviq: you mean 'autopkgtest' ?
<Saviq> psivaa, yeah, like unity8 is waiting for unity-scope-click results for a few hours now
<psivaa> if that's the case that's now handled by the release team, I think.
<Saviq> wanted to check what's going on
<Saviq> right
<abeato> rvr, if you find something for yoigo please add that to the test case
<abeato> rvr, note that ussd codes are for services like asking your balance, data consumed,etc. some time operators use different means for that (say, sms), so maybe yoigo does not have ussd strings
 * sil2100 jumps out for some lunch groceries
<rvr> abeato: send-ussd "*111#" dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "GetProperties" with signature "" on interface "org.ofono.SupplementaryServices" doesn't exist
<abeato> rvr, is that krillin
<abeato> ?
<abeato> rvr, if that's the case try "send-ussd  /ril_0  "*111#""
<rvr> abeato: Yes, krillin
<rvr> It worked... somehow USSD: Yoigo Info: Este servicio no esta disponible para clientes de contrato.
<rvr> Google results are crappy lately
<rvr> abeato: I can't check the USSD menu test, and "3. Receive a USSD notification" fails for me
<rvr> abeato: I don't see "{SupplementaryServices} [/ril_0] NotificationReceived" in the logs
<abeato> rvr, in krillin you need to specify which modem slot to use when executing the script, that's why you need either /ril_0 or /ril_1 as argument
<dobey> sil2100: hmm?
<abeato> rvr, for the third test you need an operator that provides those notifications, again, that's operator specific
<abeato> rvr, and that's not very common, I know only Tesco UK as an operator that does that
<dobey> sil2100: what's the problem with 29?
<dobey> sil2100: anyway, yes, the changes there are already in wily
<sil2100> dobey: excellent
<sil2100> That's what I wanted to know
<Saviq> psivaa, any word on the boottest? and any idea who can I ask about autopkgtests?
<sil2100> ogra_: heeeey, I know you're probably super busy as always, but - could you maybe take a look at this merge? :) https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/livecd-rootfs/pocket-desktop/+merge/271448
<sil2100> ogra_: I know I'm pushing on this subproject idea a bit too much, I can seriously change that to a separate project, just want to know if there are any objections to do it this way - as the change now is only 3 lines
<psivaa> Saviq: still looking at the boottest issue
<psivaa> afaik, pitti was handling the autopkgtests
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, any idea what's wrong with silo 35 - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-1-build/55/console ?
<sil2100> pstolowski: hmm, strange, looks like there's a problem with dh, even though I see it in the Build-Depends
<sil2100> pstolowski: ah, maybe the change wasn't there when the silo was built?
<sil2100> pstolowski: since I don't see the train installing debhelper
<pstolowski> sil2100, no, debhelper was definately there. note however that i'm testing some crazy stuff in this silo (control file is re-generated from control.in)
<pstolowski> let me try to rebuild just in case
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Could you take care of https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-029-2-publish/45/ ? I have no power here ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm, failed, debhelper should be installed, see the MP https://code.launchpad.net/~stolowski/unity-scopes-shell/singletree/+merge/271314
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: interesting... it seems as if the train is unable to find any build deps
<sil2100> Let me check this locally here
<pstolowski> sil2100, we did same trick in singletree branch of unity-scopes-api, and it worked
<kenvandine> sil2100, exception while publishing
<sil2100> pstolowski: indeed, so far everything looks fine, but somehow it's not resolving the missing build-deps
<sil2100> kenvandine: ouch
<rvr> awe_: abeato: Approving the silo
<awe_> thanks rvr!
<abeato> rvr, \o/ thanks
<kenvandine> sil2100, let me know if you need me to try to publish that again
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks, I see the packages have reached the destination so I just merge&cleaned it
<kenvandine> oh, cool
<dbarth> hey there, i can't find that in the faq, but is there a quick way to force rebuild a package in a silo from bileto?
<dbarth> ie, i would do a null merge-proposal or something, but is there something cleaner
<dbarth> this is to get a new build of a webapp-container, with the newer platform-api lib we have in a silo
<sil2100> dbarth: I think the no-change MP is the fastest, not counting poking someone to prepare the package manually ;)
<dbarth> aye aye sir
<dbarth> gnn
<pstolowski> sil2100, is "debconf: delaying package configuration, since apt-utils is not installed" relevant for that failure in silo 35?
<pstolowski> sil2100, btw, any news on silo 10? can we get somebody to push the magic button? ;) we need to that in asap, it's blocking other stuff...
<sil2100> pstolowski: poking!
<fginther> Saviq, hello, any suggestions on the unity8 wily phone test running out of space?
<Saviq> fginther, only thing I can think of is that the wily image grew too much for the unity8 autopilot dependencies to fit on top
<fginther> Saviq, that's what I thought too. I don't know if there is anything we can do in CI to make this work... I think we just need a resized or cleaned up image
<Saviq> fginther, yeah most likely, we need a bug and some investigation to happen
<fginther> Saviq, If the test is of no use, can we disable it for now to free up the resources?
<Saviq> fginther, let me just confirm this is what's happening
<fginther> Saviq, thanks
<jibel> sil2100, is there a landing meeting?
<davmor2> sil2100: popey meeting????
<sil2100> Oh crap!
<sil2100> Be right there
<Saviq> I've 500MB free on a freshly installed wily (dual booted, though)
<psivaa> Saviq: btw, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/wily/update_excuses.html#unity8 is not having boottest PASS.
<Saviq> psivaa, "now" you meant? thanks, anything we should do or is this going to be better now?
<Saviq> now, in absence of pitti, who can help with autopkgtests being stuck in "Test in progress" for the whole day? :/
<psivaa> Saviq: yes, 'now'. Sorry finger memory.
<fginther> Saviq, I think psivaa meant "now" (as it does show a PASS)
<psivaa> Saviq: this unity8 failure is tricky, as we're testing with an older image (191). With the latest one the provisioning is not very complete
<Saviq> fginther, "75 upgraded, 127 newly installed, 6 to remove and 412 not upgraded.
<Saviq> Need to get 150 MB/168 MB of archives.
<Saviq> After this operation, 577 MB of additional disk space will be used.", there's less than .5GB free on wily
<Saviq> fginther, I wonder why that list is so big...
<Saviq> like g++, really?
<Saviq> looks like unity-scope-tool has excessive deps
<Saviq> let's see if we can drop that, and/or fix it
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Did you get any news regarding the libusermetrics regression?
<greyback_> trainguards: any reason silo27 hasn't been landed? QA was granted.
<sil2100> greyback_: will land in a minute if possible, just still working on something
<greyback_> sil2100: no biggie, just curious
<seb128> sil2100, there is a fix approved on https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/unity8/handle-empty-infographic-label/+merge/271479
<sil2100> seb128: would it be able to land today?
<seb128> sil2100, don't ask me, I'm not maintaining unity8
<seb128> Saviq & co probably know?
<sil2100> seb128: ok, thanks for the info ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: hey!
<seb128> yw
<Saviq> sil2100, here, whatup?
<sil2100> Saviq: any ETA on mterry's branch ^ to land? :)
<sil2100> The one seb128 pasted above
<Saviq> sil2100, we've an approved branch for that
<Saviq> sil2100, we'll land soon
<sil2100> Saviq: you know if that's possible today still?
<Saviq> sil2100, no, we're stuck in proposed since this morning
<Saviq> because unity-scope-click autopkgtests are endlessly In Progress
<sil2100> Ok, so I'll soft-revert the libusermetrics landing in the overlay and then re-release once unity8 is out
<sil2100> Uuugh
<Saviq> fginther, ok seems we can drop unity-scope-tool, which is the reason all the packages are pulled in, from the job conf, let me try a run without it
<Saviq> we need to fix that in any case
<Saviq> or is there a reason why all the packages are explicitly installed?
<Saviq> fginther, this is the stripped-down run, let's see how it goes http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/unity8-ci/6290/console
<cjwatson> Saviq: pitti was saying earlier today that it's just processing a long queue
<Saviq> cjwatson, anywhere we can see that?
<cjwatson> dunno sorry
<Saviq> tx anyway, let's hope it sorts itself out then
<sil2100> kenvandine: could you publish the two silos that are ready for release? Those are dual silos so with th e current train bug I can't publish them...
<sil2100> kenvandine: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/trainguards
<kenvandine> sil2100, sure
<sil2100> kenvandine: thanks :)
<fginther> Saviq, AIRC, those were needed to make sure all of the latest test dependencies were installed. The list could easily be stale now
<pmcgowan> silo 55 is being tested now or is it blocked still?
<pmcgowan> silo 55 is being tested now or is it blocked still?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ^^
<davmor2> pmcgowan: I will have a look at it shortly
<pmcgowan> davmor2, cool thanks
<pmcgowan> popey, so is there a new music app to go with that mpris silo?
<popey> pmcgowan: there is a merge that's being worked on
<popey> pmcgowan: issues list -> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xzI4D6knVJ6VmXxqJ2gyGSMowbtVVoNPgQl1fywim_U/edit
<pmcgowan> popey, those seem to be all over the stack, so wondering how silo 55 can be ready for testing
<popey> indeed.
<popey> this doc was collaboration between jim and ahayzen
<popey> ahayzen: that's right, right?
<davmor2> pmcgowan, popey: ouch, I wonder why Jim was pushing for the silo then.  Aiui this couldn't land till the ui fix was in place, that has been added to the silo this afternoon so is due a retest and this unblocked everything else then, I was not made aware of a previous issues list
<pmcgowan> davmor2, yeah the indicator with fixes is now in the silo but does not sound readt
<pmcgowan> ready
<davmor2> pmcgowan: also the bulk of stuff you can't actually test due to the fact that nothing uses the playlist feature yet :(
<pmcgowan> davmor2, should be a way to at least test the indicator and see no regressions, plus the music app
<pmcgowan> then we can land inline playback stuff after
<davmor2> pmcgowan: yes so the indicator works for play pause but skip back and forward just end the track/video because there is only one item in the playlist
<pmcgowan> davmor2, seems we wait for abeato to give the all clear
<ahayzen_> popey, yup that doc is a list tracking issues that me and jim know of between music-app/media-hub/indicator-sound
<ahayzen_> popey, silo 55 adds MPRIS support in media-hub... and had some other improves bundled
<popey> pmcgowan: ^
<pmcgowan> popey, ahayzen right but not clear to me when they get addressed and we can land everything
<ahayzen> i think Jim has been trying to iteratively land things and keep them all contained in separate silos
<ahayzen> from our point of view the music-app is pretty close, most of the issues are with media-hub itself
<ahayzen> or indicator-sound or whatever
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, we have al the latest in silo 55, but it cannot land if it breaks music=app
<ahayzen> how does it break the music-app?
<pmcgowan> davmor2, ?
<ahayzen> remember the current music-app in the store isn't using the bg playlists, so assuming the indicator-sound doesn't show the MPRIS controls when running with that, i don't think anything in the existing app would break?
<pmcgowan> ahayzen, right but the goal is to enable them in the indicator
<pmcgowan> so we can do inline playback in scopes
<ahayzen> can it not detect when you are using playlists?
<ahayzen> and i assume the scopes will probably have the same issues we are having in our WIP branch
<ahayzen> IIRC 047 has just the MPRIS stuff in it as well https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-047
<fginther> Saviq, your change to get unity8 on wily running worked, at least it was able to install and run the tests
<fginther> Saviq, Also, for dual landing of unity-api, should we drop CI on lp:unity-api/trunk-15.04 ?
<Saviq> fginther, yes, and yes
<Saviq> fginther, we want dual-landing for lp:qtmir as well, so ci for it on both wily and vivid please
<Saviq> fginther, can you please drop unity-scope-tool and indicator-client from unity8's test_packages param?
<fginther> Saviq, yes as well. I don't see any other branches for qtmir except lp:qtmir, so nothing to remove there (which is why I only asked about unity-api)
<fginther> Saviq, will also have the unity8 job updated shortly
<Trevinho> We're still out of free silos?
<Saviq> fginther, nothing to remove, but we'd also like both wily and vivid testing on them
<fginther> Saviq, I'm setting up qtmir now. See http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/qtmir-ci/426/console for the results of testing with lp:qtmir
<Saviq> fginther, great, thanks a lot
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-09-18
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, can somebody help me understand the cause of silo 35 failure; i've debhelper in my dependencies? i'm generating debian/control from debian/rules on the fly, following the solution we recently succesfuly established in another project. i know that robru made some changes to CI train to make it possible, but I'd hope it was a generic change, not just for per-project?
<Mirv> sil2100: pstolowski is asking some really hard questions :D
<Mirv> sil2100: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/12446862/ - any idea?
<pstolowski> Mirv, sil2100 looks like we've just found the problem, there was an empty line in debian/control
<Mirv> pstolowski: oh, great!
<Mirv> sil2100: unping!
<Mirv> pstolowski: let us know if it still fails
<Mirv> pstolowski: looking good!
<Mirv> that gen-debian-files.sh really feels like "things could be better", but I'm glad that there's at least _a_ solution
<sil2100> pstolowski: did the empty line removal help?
<sil2100> I tried that locally yesterday and it didn't
<Mirv> ah, no landing meeting
<pstolowski> sil2100, the build is in progress, built successfuly for some archs already
<pstolowski> sil2100, yeah, it should work fine; built for wily, failed for vivid because we need uhm, silo 10 landed first
<sil2100> pstolowski: seb128 is on it! But I really thought that maybe Steve would have time this time
<sil2100> Or maybe he even did review but didn't press teh buttonz
<pstolowski> sil2100, okay
<seb128> sil2100, pstolowski, that libunity-scopes3 already existed
<seb128> it's sort of bad test to reuser a lib name/soname that existed for a different version/api
<pstolowski> seb128, in vivid we need to release the same exact so we had, so that existing scopes don't break. there are no api changes in this branch, just packaging. not sure if that answers your question..?
<seb128> well, I was more pointing a detail
<seb128> pstolowski, is that silo 24 we are talking about?
<seb128> I just got pointed to https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-2-publish/80/artifact/unity-scopes-api_packaging_changes.diff
<pstolowski> seb128, i'm talking about silo 10
<sil2100> hmmm
<seb128> I'm talking about 24
<seb128> which one needs a binNEW review?
<pstolowski> seb128, 24 is not ready to be reviewed, it will be simpilified and rebuilt one 10 lands.
<sil2100> ogra_: hey! I actually checked the cdimage code just now and it looks like there's actually no ubuntu-rtm-related code there (for the subproject) but many many lines for ubuntu-touch (the project) - from the code I glimpsed it seems subprojects just work out-of-the-box, without much configuration
<pstolowski> seb128, i was asking sil2100 to land silo 10
<sil2100> ogra_: they're just using everything from the main project + append the subproject name
<seb128> ok
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, silo 10 needs landing as it introduces those new bin packages (at least in theory)
<ogra_> sil2100, ah, cool
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll look into it more, but that's what I saw after the first greps and looks
<ogra_> yeah, as i said, i wasnt sure
<seb128> sil2100, pstolowski, it's buggy
<seb128> -Package: libunity-scopes-qt0.1
<seb128> +Package: libunity-scopes-qt2
<seb128> but on https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/7907984
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-010/+build/7907984/+files/libunity-scopes-qt0.2_1.0.1%2B15.10.20150915.1-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<seb128> 2 vs 0.2
<seb128> the diff suggests your binary should be -qt2
<seb128> not -qt0.2
<seb128> since when do we have dot so numbers?
<sil2100> uh
<seb128> the diff is confusing, the unpacked source uses 0.2 in its control
<sil2100> pstolowski: could you poke michi about that?
<seb128> unsure what's going on
<sil2100> Would be good to decide on one
<seb128> otherwise the new binaries seem fine
<seb128> if you are happy with the 0.2 soname +1
<pstolowski> seb128, hmm, i will pass these remarks to michi. can this be landed regardless of the problem with this particular lib package and we will deal with it separately? this library is not used by anyone, all it has is in experimental namespace still
<seb128> just feels weird
<seb128> pstolowski, ^
<pstolowski> seb128, unfortunately michi is not around anymore today (he is from australia), and we have silos for ota that need scopes lib from this silo
<pstolowski> seb128, yes, i'm happy with this lib for now, there are no Qt scopes yet
<seb128> k, so +1 from the NEW review side
<pstolowski> seb128, thanks
<seb128> yw
<ogra_> sil2100, do you know why the sensors api was dropped ? seems all sensors are gone now, i got no haptic feedback on my phone anywhere anymore ...
<ogra_> (and the sensorstatus app from the store doesnt find anything either for any sensors)
<sil2100> huh, indeed it got dropped, maybe it wasn't seeded and the dependency that was pulling it got removed
<sil2100> Let me look into that
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, the qtubuntu landing from yesterday dropped it...
<sil2100> Let me add it to the seeds
<sil2100> I'll rebuild an image then
<ogra_> +1
<ogra_> feels weird ...
 * ogra_ notes how much he got used to the vibration
<sil2100> hah ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: I wonder why that didn't show up in testing.....Oh of course old packages are not removed are they, I wonder if we can add apt-get autoremove to citrains instruction set maybe?
<sil2100> https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu-touch.wily-add_sensors/+merge/271622 <- I'm uploading the vivid package now
<sil2100> I'll kick a new image once that builds
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, so silo 10 is good to land?
<sil2100> pstolowski: yes! Noooow we need someone to still push teh buttonz, since I can't because of a train bug ;p
<sil2100> seb128: can you push teh button on the silo 10 publish?
<sil2100> seb128: I can't publish dual-silos right now since the permission check is wrong (fix in a MP)
<seb128> sil2100, k
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> :)
<seb128> yw
<sil2100> pstolowski: ^ \o/
<pstolowski> phew
<seb128> done
<jibel> davmor2, we should definitely do an autoremove or check for orphan packages after installing a silo. It is not the first time this hits us.
<davmor2> jibel: I'm just looking at it now it seems like I can copy the format of the other package instructions to add an autoremove maybe
<sil2100> Kicking new image
<sil2100> brb
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, something went wrong in the last two jobs for unity-api, jenkins failed to mkdirs somewhere https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-api-ci/
<psivaa> Saviq: let me take a look
<Saviq> tx
<brendand> jibel, are we sure the autoremove is desirable in every case?
<jibel> brendand, I don't know any other way to find and remove dropped dependencies
<jibel> deborphan would work too but it is not on the image
<brendand> jibel, i just get the feeling if it was straightforward we would have done it a long time ago
<brendand> jibel, i seem to recall some objections when it was proposed originally
<brendand> jibel, we should at least get a bug in phablet-tools
<pstolowski> sil2100, huh, merge failed in silo 10?
<jibel> davmor2 was about to file a bug
<davmor2> jibel: proposed a merge instead :)
<jibel> brendand, https://code.launchpad.net/~davmor2/phablet-tools/add-autoremove/+merge/271631 :)
<jibel> davmor2, can you file a bug too and link it to the MP so discussion can happen there
<davmor2> jibel: filing
<brendand> davmor2, i just did
<davmor2> brendand: where
<brendand> davmor2, in phablet-tools...
<brendand> davmor2, just linked it
<brendand> jibel, i think the tricky thing is we need a way to test this in a realistic way, usually when these issues are discovered the situation has passed
<brendand> davmor2, i'm not positive your change will do the trick, since SourceList is set to /dev/null at the point when you do the autoremove
<jibel> brendand, since it a dependency that move from a package dependency to the seed, the only way to realistically test it is to build an image
<brendand> davmor2, so apt only 'sees' what's in the PPA i believe
<brendand> jibel, yeah citrain will never be perfect
<brendand> jibel, the main question is whether this change would catch the issue in question
<brendand> jibel, can we arrange for a silo to be created that reproduces the issue in question?
<jibel> brendand, only way to know is to try. flash 108, upgrade qtubuntu and run autoremove
<jibel> brendand, just upgrade qtubuntu on 108
<jibel> brendand, 115 sorry
<jibel> well latest -1 :)
<brendand> jibel, still doesn't tell us what the effect is of SourceList being /dev/null at that point
<brendand> jibel, but it would be a start
<brendand> jibel, is that 115 on krillin?
<jibel> brendand, on arale
<jibel> brendand, on krillin it would be 127
<brendand> jibel, sure? i'm on 127 now
<brendand> jibel, 126?
<jibel> brendand, 126 you're right, 128 has just been released with the fix
 * ogra_ gives sil2100 a vibrating hug 
<ogra_> all back to normal with the new image :)
<pstolowski> seb128, hey, any idea what's wrong with silo 10 now?
<seb128> no idea no, sorry
<seb128> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/check-publication-migration/14715/consoleFull
<seb128> that states there are merge conflicts
<pstolowski> seb128, yes i saw that, but it merges cleanly here
<seb128> no idea, sorry
<brendand> jibel, maybe it would be more effective if we could somehow pre-validate the changes going into an image?
<brendand> jibel, although i guess the archive is constantly moving, so
<pstolowski> seb128, is it possible to examine /srv/juju/8cf85e56-3fc7-4e9b-97df-423d87ebb8f5/var/lib/jenkins/silos/ubuntu/landing-010/unity-scopes-api/ ?
<sil2100> ogra_: \o/ ;)
<sil2100> pstolowski: I'll check in a moment
<brendand> jibel, those steps certainly do result in qtubuntu-sensors being removed
<pstolowski> sil2100, thanks. bbiab
<sil2100> pstolowski: something strange happened in this silo indeed
<sil2100> pstolowski: looking at the CI Train contents, it seems it didn't commit some changes... I better take a look at the package
<sil2100> pstolowski: I think, to avoid confusion, we should really just merge it in manually
<sil2100> I'll try to do it the right way
<pstolowski> sil2100, hmm okay... is there any way to ensure that it was rebuilt after all the commits? shall we rebuild just in case?
<sil2100> pstolowski: no no, all is ok it seems
<sil2100> I just checked, it's just the train having problems
<sil2100> Pushing manually
<pstolowski> sil2100, uff, thanks
<sil2100> pstolowski: ok, silo freed and branches pushed ;)
<pstolowski> \o/
<Saviq> psivaa, something bad happened with devices as well https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-wily-mako/390/console
<pstolowski> that was quite a battle. i'm sure michi will open a champagne
 * alecu opens a diet coke
<alecu> now, where's my 12yo rum...
<alecu> pstolowski: this means that we'll be able to land "social interactions" soon, right?
<pstolowski> sil2100, is to going to be immediately available to other silos, or do i need to wait?
<pstolowski> alecu, yes, hopefully! if nothing unexpected happens (such as last events related to silo 10)
<pstolowski> alecu, i.e. the coming landing will have single-tree branch for shell plugin, so i expect some bumps
<alecu> pstolowski: so, we'll need another packaging ack from the ubuntu devs, like with silo 10, right?
<pstolowski> alecu, probably, yes, although it's going to be less important change than with scopes api
<psivaa> Saviq: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/unity-api-ci/337/ has now succeded
<psivaa> Saviq: regarding the failure in the devices, i'll add a card for the team to look at.
<Saviq> psivaa, thanks
<psivaa> i'm about to go for my lunch, i'll take a look when i return if that is not picked up
<sil2100> pstolowski: you can now prepare other landings, since the change is now in your trunk :)
<pstolowski> sil2100, joy of joys, thanks for help! :)
<sil2100> pstolowski: yw! Sorry this was such a bumpy ride ;)
<sil2100> kenvandine: ugh!
<kenvandine> sil2100, ?
<sil2100> kenvandine: soooo... I just pushed a package to silo 009
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'm testing something in staging and thought that it allocates silos the right way
<sil2100> But it seems it was your silo ;p
<sil2100> Anyway, let me remove it
<sil2100> kenvandine: sorry about that ;p
<kenvandine> sil2100, no... somethings wrong there
<kenvandine> silo 9 has landed
<kenvandine> sil2100, and those branches have been merged
<kenvandine> not sure why it's lingering in bileto
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> kenvandine: those are landed, yes?
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok, so let me use that, I'll abandon it in a moment
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> kenvandine: I'll test the silo in this case
<kenvandine> no idea why it's still there
<kenvandine> definitely landed though
<sil2100> kenvandine: probably because of my staging assignment... it assigned it in the staging bileto, and the production one got confused
<dobey> cihelp: does jenkins not understand @replaceme@ in the symbols files?
<dobey> the jobs for MP verification, not silo builds, that is
<rvr> jamesh: Approving silo 15
<kenvandine> tar: ./control: Cannot write: No space left on device
<kenvandine> sil2100,  trying to rebuild silo 53
<sil2100> geh...
<kenvandine> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-1-build/29/console
<kenvandine> sil2100, ^^
<kenvandine> jgdx, i tried rebuilding silo 53, which was dirty... but jenkins is angry with us :)
<sil2100> Eh, the pbuilder seems to be full
<sil2100> Since the instance itself has a lot of space
<sil2100> Let me check what we can do about this situatio
<sil2100> n
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<jgdx> kenvandine, right, because of the ofono landing.
<jgdx> kenvandine, and a new build failed?
<kenvandine> jgdx, yeah... but now we can't build
<kenvandine> out of space
<kenvandine> sil2100's going to get us going again :)
 * sil2100 still looking
<jgdx> kenvandine, out in space? like LEO?
<kenvandine> lol
<oSoMoN> sil2100, I’m affected too with the no space left on device issue: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-035-1-build/64/console
<barry_> trainguards: testing
<sil2100> barry_: what's up?
<sil2100> kenvandine: try now :)
<barry> sil2100: just testing my erc notification setting :)
<sil2100> hah
<sil2100> ;)
<Mirv> barry: hmm :D
<barry> emacs ftw
 * kenvandine tries
<kenvandine> sil2100, that worked :)
<sil2100> phew
<kenvandine> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> yw ;)
<jgdx> sil2100, thanks!
<jgdx> kenvandine, you started a build of the whole whack?
<kenvandine> jgdx, just settings
<kenvandine> jgdx, did indicator-network need a rebuild too?
<jgdx> kenvandine, don't think so, just curious
<jgdx> thanks!
<kenvandine> ok
<Saviq> trainguards, ENOSPC during source package build: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-010-1-build/231/consoleFull
<Saviq> should I just try again?
<fginther> dobey, can you provide an example of the @replaceme@ problem? I think the answer is no, but I'd like to verify
<dobey> fginther: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/pay-service-15.04-vivid-amd64-ci/30/console
<dobey> dpkg-gensymbols: error: @replaceme@ is not a valid version
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, may i ask you to purge unity-scopes-api from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-024 ?
<mterry> robru, I am in no way trying to poke you to push something along.  I just want to confirm I did the process correctly, since I don't think I've requested a silo using bileto yet.  Is silo ticket 381 ready from my side?
<fginther> dobey, do you know where this is documented? From looking at the ci-train code, it looks like the correct string should be "0replaceme". But I could be missing something
<sil2100> pstolowski: sure, on it
<sil2100> Saviq: try again, I just recenly cleaned the pbuilders
<sil2100> mterry: let me take a look, robru is on holidays ;)
<mterry> sil2100, ah thanks  :)  dang leaving IRC on
<sil2100> pstolowski: deleted
<pstolowski> sil2100, ty
<dobey> fginther: oh ok. so the closing @ is not supposed to be there?
<sil2100> mterry: almost perfect ;) You need to switch the last drop-down to 'QA Required'
<sil2100> mterry: you can do that by editing the request
<sil2100> mterry: once you're done, try assigning the silo :)
<fginther> dobey, and the first character is a '0' (zero), not an '@'
<dobey> fginther: oh
<mterry> sil2100, aha did it
<mterry> sil2100, now I have LP permission to upload to landing-051 PPA?  will try that
<dobey> fginther: is that documented somewhere?
<sil2100> mterry: you should have, you're a core-dev
<mterry> cool
<sil2100> :)
<mterry> indeed, i"m in that team
<mterry> That was a surprise.  But I'm in so many teams it's hard to keep track
<fginther> dobey, I was able to find this which still appears to apply: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DailyRelease/FAQ#I.27m_exposing_a_new_C.2BAC8-C.2B-.2B-_symbols_in_my_library.2C_it_seems_that_some_packaging_changes_are_needed.2BICY-
<rvr> kgunn: Approving silo 60
<kgunn> rvr: awesome!
<kgunn> thanks
<fginther> Saviq, FYI, I restarted the MPs that were impacted by the failure of one of the mako devices.
<Saviq> fginther, thanks
<robru> sil2100: nothing you can do in staging has any ability to touch anything in production. The only "confusion" i can think of is that the staging bileto ppa links to production PPAs. But it's just a link, it would be up to you to copy packages into production by mistake
<sil2100> robru: all is good, I noticed that already when testing ;)
<robru> sil2100: OK, some scrollback is making me nervous
<kgunn> trainguards: strangely...i've got me first chance to land something with bileto...if i have QA approaved, is it "publish" & then "merge & clean" ?
<robru> kgunn: yes except merge & clean is automatic and you don't have permission to publish. I'm afk but perhaps barry is around to publish that for you. Just tell him what request it is
<rvr> bfiller: ping
<barry> kgunn: you will be my guinea pig
<kgunn> :) barry it's silo 60 thanks
<barry> kgunn: you want me to publish that silo, right?
<kgunn> barry: please sir
<barry> kgunn: i need to ack packaging changes, so let me take a quick look at the mp
<kgunn> you bet
<barry> kgunn: um, now i'm not sure which request this is.  if i search for Publishable i see landing-022 and landing-053, neither of which is yours
<barry> ah, wait
<barry> ubuntu/landing-60 right?
<barry> it's in a different bucket now i think
<barry> kgunn, robru i admit i am confused trying to find the landing you want to publish
<fginther> Saviq, The requested changes for lp:unity8, lp:unity-api and lp:qtmir have all been deployed (since late yesterday)
<fginther> Saviq, please let us know if something is not quite right
<Saviq> fginther, oh yeah we're very happy :)
<Saviq> fginther, there were some issues today but they seem resolved now (unrelated to job configs, the broken mako and some weird mkdirs problem psivaa solved)
<ChrisTownsend> trainguards: I'm ready for landing-015 to go into the Publishing phase.  Do I click Publish in my landing request or do one of you do it?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, they need to, we've no rights
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Oh ok.  So we always ping when we are to publish?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, generally they monitor the queue and will publish if they see one that's ready
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Sorry for the questions, but how to I set it that it is ready?
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, QA does
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, and in your case you set it to "publish without QA"
<Saviq> since you didn't require QA
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ah, ok.  "No QA needed" is not the correct one.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, it is, before you verify it
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, basically, it has to show up in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/trainguards
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: Ok, now I got it.  Thanks!
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: This is the first time I've done a release since the change away from the spreadsheet.
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, nw, I'm only doing my own first landing after being back, too
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: lol, you seem to have The Knowledge:)
<Saviq> ChrisTownsend, likely I've just been through the process so many times I know the levers to pull by now ;)
<ChrisTownsend> Saviq: heh
<kgunn> barry: still confused? afaik it's this one
<kgunn> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-060
<barry> kgunn: yeah, sorry, i got pulled into a meeting.  give me a few minutes to wrap that up and i'll take a look again
<barry> kgunn: okay, i think i've got it.  i should talk to robru about the ui.  i find it difficult to go from an irc request that says "landing-60" to finding the actual line in the ui that refers to that.  really my first use of the new ui
<barry> kgunn: there ya go ^^
<kgunn> thanks barry! have a great weekend
<Saviq> hmm is citrain tool supposed to prevent overlay packages from getting installed? not happening here
<kgunn> trainguards i know it's late on a friday but i just hit assign on bileto, but it gave me an assignment error
<kgunn> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/6198/console
<kgunn> mentioning silo 60...which ironically was the silo i had earlier today
<kgunn> just a weird bug getting the same silo twice ?
<kgunn> the landing i had in silo 60 earlier says "landed"
<kgunn> so i would assume it's free
<robru> barry: can you file a bug against lp:bileto? "Publishable" page should include silos needing ack but doesn't
<barry> robru: yep.  i think i'll file another bug which is that it should be possible to search for something like 'landing-60' and get the silo needing attention.  i think 'landing-60' didn't turn up anything, but i found it by searching for '60'
<robru> barry: weird it should work if you search by landing-xxx
<robru> Except that it would show every request that ever went through that silo
<barry> robru: maybe that was the problem.  it's too hard to find the thing i need to poke when someone ask for help with "landing-60"
<robru> kgunn: can you send me the exact request you had when you got that prepare error? I've seen that before but haven't been able to reproduce it, also the error makes no sense as there are checks in place to prevent that situation
<robru> barry: yeah people should probably just be trained to use the requestid or just send links
<barry> yeah
<barry> robru: but that's human nature :)
<robru> barry: saying "silo x" was OK when there were only 20 but it hasn't really scaled
<barry> robru: agreed
<robru> barry: but there are definitely growing pains where bileto could be better, in trying to iterate on it
<kgunn> robru: i gotta run, but i actually abandoned that...it's a qtmir request
<kgunn> i started another one, but now it says "out of silos"
<robru> Blast
<barry> robru: what?  the first release wasn't perfect?  madness
<kgunn> how dear he
<kgunn> try to improve and not achieve perfection on mark 1
<kgunn> hmpf
<robru> kgunn: well i could have left you with the spreadsheet while i perfected bileto :-P
<barry> robru: LP: #1497434
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1497434 in Bileto "Silos needing ack don't show up in Publishable page" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497434
<robru> barry: thanks, next week will see a bunch of fun improvements i think
<barry> robru: LP: #1497435 is the other one.  see if that makes sense
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1497435 in Bileto "Difficult to search for silo referred to by humans" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1497435
<robru> barry: yeah I think I"ll have to implement a new search just for silonumbers that hides older landings.
<barry> robru: +1
<robru> kgunn: ah, the issue with your latest request is that you had a branch instead of a merge in there. I'll have to clean up that traceback
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 59 be published, please?
<barry> oSoMoN: yep
<robru> oh goody
<oSoMoN> what is this "'NoneType' object is not iterable" error?
<robru> oSoMoN: somebody else's silo has a branch instead of a merge and the train explodes while trying to mark other silos dirty
<robru> oSoMoN: the publish was successful
<oSoMoN> robru, ok
<barry> well, i've reached my destination for the week, so i'll no longer be guarding the train today
<robru> barry: thanks for filling in
<barry> robru: so much nicer than the spreadsheet! :)
<robru> barry: glad you like it! it's only going to get better!
<robru> oSoMoN: ^^ that's a better status
<oSoMoN> robru, yeah, that’s better indeed :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Publish failed: Bad merges
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 QA Signoff: Failed
<Mirv> vigo: the silo 38 is not supposed to fix UITK itself, it only lays out the work that it can be fixed
<Mirv> sorry for not being clearer in the ticket
<vigo> Mirv, np I tried to ping timop but wasnt cnonnecte
<Mirv> vigo: what it does allow is detecting keyboard and mouses, like done in the example application shipped with the packages
<vigo> :(
<Mirv> vigo: well the bileto's "IRC nick" defaults to Launchpad user name, not IRC nick..
<Mirv> vigo: I am Timo..
<vigo> oh I didn't know :)
<vigo> I have to leave right now important errand
<Mirv> it's easy for robru as his IRC nickname is the same as Launchpad user name :)
<vigo> I'll ping you once I'm back
<Mirv> vigo: ok, let's get back to it later
<vigo> thank you!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1961 Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1957 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Currently building (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1962 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Failed to build (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Uploading build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
<popey> sil2100: has OTA-13 landed?
<sil2100> popey: no
<sil2100> popey: not yet
<popey> ffs
<popey> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/09/19/over-the-air-13-has-landed/
<popey> *again*
<sil2100> In ~1-2 days
<ogra_> oh man
<sil2100> We still didn't get the feedback
 * sil2100 sighs
<sil2100> They should really just look and wait for the announcement e-mails
<ogra_> tell "them"
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: ping
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yo!
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hello! Can you do something with that insights post there as per popey's message ^ ?
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, nope. nothing to do with me
<john-mcaleely> try richard
<sil2100> I thought it's somehow related to the product team
<sil2100> Ok, will do, thanks ;)
<john-mcaleely> sadly, that team does not include me :-)
<popey> i poked richard
<sil2100> popey: thanks
<Mirv> vigo: back from the errand?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles). Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can the ubuntu-ui-toolkit* packages be deleted from silo 084, please?
<oSoMoN> (the corresponding MR was removed from the ticket as it was landed separately)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
<Mirv> oSoMoN: ok
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<mardy> sil2100: hi! In https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 I'm creating a new package (account-polld-plugins-go) which should be included in the images; is a "Recommends" enough? Do I need to file a MIR bug or what is the procedure here?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Generating diffs
<sil2100> mardy: hey! So from what I see and remember, generally image builds do not pull in recommends, so in order to get it into the images it would need to be a dep or added to the seeds
<sil2100> mardy: that being said, an MIR would always be welcome
<mardy> sil2100: ok, I'll turn it into a depends then
<mardy> sil2100: I'll check if there is a MIR for account-polld itself, and if not I'll create one
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 yakkety/account-polld: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mardy/account-polld/external-plugins
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Preparing packages
<mardy> sil2100: on a second thought, the recommends->depends solution is not a good one, it creates a cyclical dependency and is not really correct; will I need to file a bug to get it added to the seed, or how does it work?
<sil2100> mardy: ok, if it can't be a dependency because of such a thing then please file in a bug for adding it to the seeds
<sil2100> You can assign it to me and I'll pick it up once the package is out
<mardy> sil2100: OK; against which component?
<sil2100> mardy: ubuntu-touch-meta would be best
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<mardy> sil2100: ok, thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1959 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/webbrowser
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Currently building (yakkety/account-polld). Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
<dobey> mardy: hey. why was uss-oa binaries removed from s390x?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1959 Proposed pocket
<mardy> dobey: hi! No idea, it looks like s390x binaries are being removed for several projects once in a while...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-service, xenial/address-book-service)
<dobey> hmm ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
<dobey> i guess easiest thing for me to do then is to just add a build-dep on that too :(
<mardy> dobey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/s390x/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<mardy> slangasek: hi! Why are s390x packages being deleted?
<dobey> mardy: i presume it's because u-s-s was, as that depends on ual
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Pending binary packages
<dobey> it's also 5:50 AM for steve right now. wouldn't expect him for a few mor hours still :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/snapd-paths2. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
<dobey> mardy: don't you use ubuntu-app-launch to do the trusted prompt session bits for online accounts?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 QA Signoff: Approved
<mardy> dobey: nope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1723 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtsystems-opensource-src). Release pocket (vivid/qtsystems-opensource-src, xenial/qtsystems-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cjwatson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1959 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 NEW queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Proposed pocket
<Saviq> rvr, hey, anything I can help with wrt ticket #1636 ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
<robru> Mirv: what? It was changed to use IRC nick, is yours not set on your lp account?
<robru> Mirv: https://git.launchpad.net/bileto/tree/bileto/lplib.py#n67
<slangasek> mardy: the uninstallable and useless desktop packages that gum up proposed-migration?  that's why ;)
<seb128> michi, Mirv, mterry, how can we unblock https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/+bug/1613561 ?
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1613561 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "[MIR] thumbnailer" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<seb128> michi, did you talk to Mirv if you think it's a qt bug?
<seb128> or do you need access to porter boxes?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1934 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
<dobey> seb128: ooh, i wonder if QDBus is being used in there at all
<seb128> is it known to have issues?
<dobey> oh but if that's only on arm64 and ppc64el, might be a different issue
<dobey> seb128: yeah, upstream changed to using threads for async there instead of the main event loop, so it's been causing a few problems
<dobey> Mirv: do you know if the old event loop based code is still in 5.6? if so maybe we could build with it instead of the new threading code, for the time being?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- larryprice, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1945 Release pocket
<robru> Mirv: https://git.launchpad.net/bileto/commit/?id=fcfeceabf35d4846404481dd48b9325feae03028
<dobey> robru: did you change bileto to create PPAs as just the request number, rather than being preceded with "landing-" in the past couple of days?
<robru> dobey: yes
<Mirv> robru: :D :D probably back when I've added those there hasn't been example stating it should be a server instead of a name
<Mirv> michi: no open ppc64el / arm64 bugs in Qt 5.6 at the moment (yes for powerpc 32-bit), but those are of course less tested. for us the arm64 is the relevant one.
<robru> Mirv: lol, when we added that feature we only saw server addresses in there. new code should handle both cases anyway
<Mirv> dobey: unfortunately not, it was removed. it was causing trouble like we had unbootable images if we didn't do sleep (42) sort of random stuff..
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1964 Diff missing (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<dobey> Mirv: oh. :(
<dobey> well this is no fun
<sil2100> robru, slangasek: be there in a minute
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1965 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1965 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Preparing packages
<mardy> slangasek: would I better add [!s390x] in debian/control then?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Ready to build (vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, xenial/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit, yakkety/ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
<dobey> mardy: if it's triple landing, then you have to deal with xenial too at that point, because that would disable building on s390x where binaries already exist
<slangasek> mardy: you should ensure your package has a build-dependency on some appropriate other package which is unavailable in yakkety because of this, but you should not do [!s390x] for the reason dobey mentions
<slangasek> and because s390x support may come back when u-a-l migrates off of upstart
<slangasek> in the case of ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, libsystemsettings-dev should already suffice
 * dobey wonders mir will support remote display
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, xenial/pay-service, yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Failed to build (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1965 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, xenial/pay-service, yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Currently building (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Currently building (xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Failed to build (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, xenial/pay-service, yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service). Needs building (vivid/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Currently building (vivid/telephony-service). Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1647 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1647 yakkety/qtubuntu-media: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~justinmcp/qtubuntu-media/media-hub-proxy-player
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-servic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1647 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1897 Failed to build (xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service). Ready to build (vivid/telepathy-qt, xenial/telepathy-qt, yakkety/telepathy-qt). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telephony-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
<michi> mirv, seb128: Not sure what is going on with the segfaults on ppc and arm64
<michi> The tests that fail are end-to-end tests that use QDBus.
<michi> That’s been re-engineered, and we also had problems with click falling over due to QDBus changes.
<michi> I wonder whether it could be the same underlying thing.
<michi> I don’t think we can use the porter boxes to try and debug this.
<michi> Last time I tried, they were not available with the overlay.
<michi> I have an M10. I’ll try and build on that to see whether I an learn more.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1658 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-20
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-084/+build/10930542 be retried, please?
<robru> oSoMoN: done
<oSoMoN> robru, thanks!
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
<robru> Bizarre
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
<Saviq> rvr, hey, anything I can help wrt ticket 1636?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
<rvr> Saviq: Good morning! I am starting with it. I installed it yesterday, but the cold got me and left me on bed.
<Saviq> rvr, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Dependency wait (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Pending binary packages (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
<dobey> seb128: hi, can you delete  account-plugin-ubuntuone | 15.11+16.10.20160805.2             | yakkety-proposed/universe | s390x
<dobey> please?
<seb128> dobey, k, but that package should be made to build-depends on something that is not available on s390x so it depwait rather than generating binaries to delete
<dobey> seb128: yes, that binary is old. i have a silo which i'll be fixing the build-depends in. just wanted to get this stale binary deleted first
<seb128> k
<dobey> trainguards: can someone please delete ubuntuone-credentials on yakkety from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-1946/+packages to get rid of the s390x binaries?
<Mirv> dobey: ok
<dobey> Mirv: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Preparing packages
<marcustomlinson> trainguards: could sombody please remove the unity-scope-click builds from https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-073/+packages
<marcustomlinson> (unity-scope-click removed from the silo)
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: on it
<marcustomlinson> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> marcustomlinson: done, yw!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/pay-service)
<kenvandine> sil2100, could we get you to please update the seed?  we need to add urfkill and address-book-updater
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> sil2100, we'll have silos landing that drop the depends to suggests and i'm worried they'll get removed from the image
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 Successfully built
<bzoltan> jibel: The UITK is still and again blocked by the u8 unity tests - https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 -- https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/1948/xenial/excuses.html Yet again I ask for free pass to the QA queue. I have re-enabled the UITK unit tests on Yakkety and on Xenial - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/285298457/buildlog_ubuntu-yakkety-amd64.ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.3.2104+16.10.20160919.3_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> Mirv: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1411#audit_log is quite stale (no movement since July 18th), can I abandon it? or do you still need it?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Pending binary packages
<dobey> robru: is there some way i can find whom did the packaging ack for an upload from 2.5 years ago?
<robru> dobey: uh
<robru> dobey: if it was published from a bileto ticket, find the ticket number and then that'll have a record of who clicked publish.
<robru> dobey: before that, no
<dobey> yeah i think this was before ci train
<dobey> or before bileto anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1884 Abandoning ticket
<robru> dobey: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1 lol, July 2015. Yeah we don't have any records from before that
<dobey> yeah, this was a year before that
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti timo-jyrinki, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1411 Abandoning ticket
<Mirv> robru: giving up with that, it's doubtful we'll find a silver bullet for qt 5.4. sometimes I keep around silos in the hopes of some new ideas come in, but that silo should be gone now.
<robru> Mirv: ah, thanks
<robru> Mirv: I'm just trying to nudge all the old landing-* PPAs out of existence, feel free to reassign at any time ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 /: Failed to determine swift account. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<dobey> err what
<dobey> robru: swift account?
<robru> dobey: yeah I dunno that happens sometimes. some transient network issue. just regenerate diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 vivid/pay-service: Failed to download DSC file https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+files/pay-service_15.10+15.04.20160816.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<robru> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Preparing packages
<dobey> finally
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network)
<dobey> wtf
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Preparing packages
<dobey> why did it build source packages twice?!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, xenial/pay-service, yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Currently building (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, xenial/pay-service, yakkety/pay-service, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app, yakkety/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Currently building (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/pay-service, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Pending binary packages (vivid/messaging-app, xenial/messaging-app). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Currently building (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tiagosh boiko rmescandon, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1319 Failed to build (xenial/telepathy-ofono, yakkety/telepathy-ofono). Successfully built (vivid/history-service, vivid/messaging-app, vivid/telepathy-ofono, vivid/telephony-service, xenial/history-service, xenial/messaging-app, xenial/telephony-service, yakkety/history-service, yakkety/messaging-app, yakkety/telephony-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<dobey> hrmm, rmadison appears to be hanging
<dobey> slangasek: hey, can you delete all the s390x binaries for ubuntuone-credentials from yakkety-proposed? i have a silo that adds a build-dep to prevent them building again, but britney complaining about missing binaries still
<slangasek> dobey: done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
<dobey> slangasek: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Dependency wait (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Failed to build (vivid/url-dispatcher, xenial/url-dispatcher). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/url-dispatcher)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Preparing packages
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-084/+build/10935700 be retried, please?
<tedg> oSoMoN: On it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Failed to build (vivid/webbrowser-app). Pending binary packages (xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
<oSoMoN> tedg, thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-service, xenial/address-book-service, yakkety/address-book-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Currently building (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Pending binary packages (vivid/address-book-service, xenial/address-book-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-service, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> anybody using bileto? need to take it offline for a big rollout, in an hour or two
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/webbrowser-app)
<robru> if anybody needs to get a build in, better do it now!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1886 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Failed to build (vivid/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: big rollout about to happen, bileto may be offline between UTC 00:00 to 01:00
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-21
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: big rollout about to happen, bileto may be offline briefly at some point
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Pending binary packages (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Successfully built
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: -
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Preparing packages
<michi> trainguards: Could someone help copy packages from one silo to another please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Currently building (yakkety/thumbnailer). Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (xenial/thumbnailer)
<michi> trainguards: I’m trying to narrow down a MIR problem that seems to relate to Qt 5.6: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thumbnailer/+bug/1613561
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1613561 in thumbnailer (Ubuntu) "[MIR] thumbnailer" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<michi> trainguards: Could someone please add the packages from ticket 1960 to ticket 1968?
<michi> trainguards: I know it’s the wrong time of day right now. (I live in the wrong time zone, need to fix that ;) )
<michi> trainguards: But it would be great if someone could do this when their morning comes around, so we don’t lose yet more time on getting this fixed.
<michi> trainguards: Thanks in advance!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Pending binary packages (vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (xenial/thumbnailer, yakkety/thumbnailer)
<robru> michi: uh hey. 1960 doesn't contain any vivid packages
<robru> Not sure why Mirv isn't around
<Mirv> michi: doing, or would do
<Mirv> sorry for the delay, bad timing with my checking of irc
<Mirv> michi: the problem affects only xenial.and yakkety, probably that's why
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Pending binary packages (yakkety/unity-scopes-shell). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell, yakkety/unity-scopes-api)
<michi> Mirv: Hey, it’s cool.
<michi> Actually, it didn’t fail in xenial in the no-change rebuild in silo 1960.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
<michi> I was expecting it to fail.
<Mirv> and ^ was for robru regarding vivid
<michi> Smells like a race or some such.
<Mirv> michi: oh, that's weird or good. we _have_ had yakkety specific GCC6 and glibc 2.24 issues though
<michi> Mirv: I suspect we’ll have to rebuild and test quite a few times to figure out whether it happens on xenial or not.
<robru> Ok I'm off now that Mirv is here, goodnight 🌜
<michi> robru: nite, nite! :)
<Mirv> michi: ok I'll do my own test builds then too
<michi> OK.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/thumbnailer). Failed to build (vivid/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs building (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Needs building (xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 Needs building
<Mirv> michi_: the arm builders seem stuck, but confirming that in my silo also xenial passed on ppc64el while failed on yakkety. this starts to point towards GCC6 / glibc 2.24 related issue (whether Qt is involved or not) since the Qt versions are identical in xenial overlay and yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Needs building (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld). Successfully built (yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go). Uploading build (yakkety/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Pending binary packages (xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Failed to understand "https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/unified-stages/+merge/298535". Is it a merge?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 Needs building (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer). Uploading build (yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1970 Currently building (xenial/autopilot). Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Needs building (vivid/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (vivid/account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Successfully built (vivid/account-polld, xenial/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld, yakkety/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1970 Currently building (vivid/autopilot). Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Needs building (xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alex-abreu, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1640 Cancelled build (xenial/content-hub, yakkety/content-hub). Successfully built (vivid/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1970 Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Successfully built (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Pending binary packages (vivid/webbrowser-app, xenial/webbrowser-app, yakkety/webbrowser-app). Successfully built (vivid/qtubuntu, vivid/qtubuntu-gles, xenial/qtubuntu, xenial/qtubuntu-gles, yakkety/qtubuntu, yakkety/qtubuntu-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 Diff missing (yakkety/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1970 Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Pending binary packages (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension)
<Saviq> jibel, looks like bug #1622742 slipped into OTA13
<ubot5`> bug 1622742 in Canonical System Image "ActivityIndicator broken, likely due to Qt 5.6 update" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1622742
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer). Successfully built (xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1969 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1970 Failed to build (yakkety/autopilot). Successfully built (vivid/autopilot, xenial/autopilot)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 Publishing packages
<Mirv> dbarth: mardy: please try to get archive admin approval for the addition of the mcloud plugin package - I've tried on #ubuntu-release but no answer. https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497
<Mirv> dbarth: mardy: like "please do binNEW pre-review on the account-plugin-mcloud binary package in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-059/+sourcepub/6844940/+listing-archive-extra"
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
<mardy> Mirv: ok, no idea what that means, but I'll try to pass the info along :-)
<Mirv> Elleo: also your ubuntu-keyboard landing "adds" a new package, requires https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+members approval.
<Mirv> mardy: then if the person doesn't understand, the answer to "why" is "because bileto bypasses binary NEW queue so we need a preapproval"
<Mirv> mardy: it's something no others than the people on that list can do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1965 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
<Elleo> Mirv: ah sorry, didn't realise
<Saviq> rvr, hey, not sure if you saw my reply - this silo doesn't implement the full wallpaper behaviour as designed
<Saviq> yet
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 Proposed pocket (yakkety/dbus-test-runner). Release pocket (vivid/dbus-test-runner, xenial/dbus-test-runner)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touc
<Mirv> Elleo: no worries, I just want the landers to be aware of the thing so that they know why no core-dev or trainguard is publishing the silo. and I seem to bad at getting attention with my too kind requests, the lander might have someone to harass directly :)
<Elleo> Mirv: yeah, thanks for letting me know, I'll prod people :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1965 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
<rvr> Saviq: Yes, I saw it :)
<Saviq> kk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Failed to build (yakkety/zeromq3). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zmqpp)
<mardy> Mirv: did you ping someone, specifically? I wouldn't like to bother the same person twice
<Mirv> mardy: not specifically anyone, that's my problem, I just ask on a channel kindly and not pointing to any person :)
<mardy> Mirv: ah, you Finns... ;-)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jhodapp ahayzen, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: final beta freeze.. would it be time to start piling up yakkety uploads to overlay, to be binary copied to z once it opens?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1971 Dependency wait (vivid/signon-apparmor-extension). Failed to build (xenial/signon-apparmor-extension, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, yakkety/signon-apparmor-extension, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1934 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1973 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1973 Generating diffs
<ChrisTownsend> ubuntu-qa: Hi!  Is there an ETA for when https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 will be tested?
<davmor2> ChrisTownsend: No
<ogra_> just wait til your number shows up on the board above the counter
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, we are a bit busy with beta 2 of yakkety this week
<jibel> probably friday
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1973 Pending binary packages
<ChrisTownsend> jibel: Ok, thanks.  The trello board is a bit misleading in that it makes it appear not much is in the queue:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1965 Release pocket
<jibel> ChrisTownsend, we'd need a card 10 times its size for yakkety testing ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Uploading build (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jhodapp ahayzen, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Diff missing (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src). Ready to build (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1973 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8, yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Pending binary packages (yakkety/lightdm). Successfully built (vivid/lightdm, vivid/ubuntu-touch-session, vivid/unity8, vivid/unity8-desktop-session, xenial/lightdm, xenial/ubuntu-touch-session, xenial/unity8, xenial/unity8-desktop-session, yakkety/ubuntu-touch-session)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki jhodapp ahayzen, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Pending binary packages
<kenvandine> sil2100, did you see my ping yesterday about seed changes?
<dobey> jibel: hi, can we get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 marked as qa ready, and maybe fast tracked? it's non-code changes for MIR issues. the unity8 failures seem to be the known color tests issues
<dobey> omg why have the autopkgtests for this other silo been "running" for 18 hours
<sil2100> kenvandine: hey! Possibly missed that, what's up?
<kenvandine> we need to get urfkill and address-book-updater seeded, since we are dropping depends on those
<kenvandine> sil2100, and i feel better asking you to do it :)
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: I’ve just marked silo 084 ready for validation, britney will run automated tests on it but I’m eager to get some feedback on it, if you have spare cycles I’d very much welcome advance validation :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 QA Signoff: Ready
<kenvandine> depends are being dropped to ease desktop inclusion
<kenvandine> but we need them on the device images
<sil2100> kenvandine: ok :)
<sil2100> kenvandine: on that then
<sil2100> hm, I actually thought we did have urfkill seeded, but maybe I just remembered things wrong
<kenvandine> oh
<kenvandine> we do :)
<kenvandine> someone else said we didn't and i didn't check
<kenvandine> address-book-updater then :)
<davmor2> oSoMoN: spare cycles nope no idea what you mean
<oSoMoN> heh
 * oSoMoN tried…
<dobey> jibel: can we maybe get https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 marked as ready too? it's been "running' autopkgtests for 18hrs, but i can't see any pending tests on the autopkgtests running page, and the two it's waiting on are ppc64el. this is a critical fix we need for yakkety unity8 preview, and i don't expect those autopkgtests would fail given all others have passed for it. can we push it along please to try 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1946 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv jhodapp ahayzen, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zmqpp). Uploading build (yakkety/zeromq3)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/devModeVisibility
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv jhodapp ahayzen, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, xenial/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-datetime). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-netwo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<charles> meh
<charles> kenvandine, seems like there is something funky going on with the indicator-network tests that might not be related to this branch. I'm going to investigate but if this is holding you back from landing, go ahead and decouple
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-display). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Pending binary packages (xenial/zeromq3, yakkety/zeromq3). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Pending binary packages
<kenvandine> charles, thx
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv jhodapp ahayzen, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1972 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 yakkety/indicator-network: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-network/systemd-unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtorganizer5-eds, yakkety/qtorganizer5-eds). Successfully built (vivid/qtorganizer5-eds)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/devModeVisibility
<dobey> mterry: can you do packaging ack and publish https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 please? has those pay-service and click scope fixes for MIR
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 Pending binary packages
<seb128> dobey, he said earlier than he wasn't feeling well and was going to lie down for a bit, you might want to look for somebody else
<dobey> seb128: oh ok, didn't see that. thanks. can you do it real quick? or kenvandine ^^ :)
<seb128> dobey, k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> Mirv: sil2100: I can flip that switch at any point if you guys feel it's appropriate
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-session, vivid/libindicator, xenial
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Bad merges (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Ready to build (vivid/zeromq3, vivid/zmqpp). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1875 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/pay-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-datetime). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network, vivid/indicator-session, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 Preparing packages
<kenvandine> jibel, i think ticket 1975 should be ok to skip QA, it's a few packaging changes (sync latest from debian) requested by the MIR team
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-network, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-session, yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1977 Preparing packages
<dobey> oh the freeze is already on :-/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1977 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1977 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Proposed pocket (yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/gallery-app). Successfully built (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
<robru> holy jeebus I hate debian btw *SO* much
<robru> bts
<dobey> lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1819 Pending binary packages
<faenil> robru: ping
<robru> faenil: hi
<faenil> robru: community dev is saying citrain errors with ""SILO-NUMBER not a number."
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 QA Signoff: Ready
<faenil> robru: what should I suggest? as an official answer
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<robru> faenil: sounds like he probably has an old version of the script. check that he has the latest package from ppa:phablet-team/tools
<faenil> robru: ok, so PPA
<faenil> robru: cheers
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 Preparing packages
<robru> faenil: you're welcome. should be phablet-tools-bileto package in case that doesn't update automatically for him
<faenil> oki
<faenil> robru: so you're aware that xenial users won't be able to use citrain anymore
<faenil> (without PPA)
<faenil> but I guess that's fine since it's supposed to be a dev tool
<robru> faenil: yes
<faenil> ok, all good then
<faenil> :)
 * faenil fades back into the EOD cave
<faenil> thanks
<robru> you're welcome
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 /: Failed to upload diffs. Please try regenerating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (yakkety/indicator-display). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindic
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Currently building (vivid/biometryd). Failed to build (yakkety/biometryd). Pending binary packages (xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully b
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Failed to build (yakkety/biometryd). Pending binary packages (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1918 Release pocket
<robru> Mirv: is https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1216#audit_log still needed? no activity since april
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 Pending binary packages (vivid/gallery-app, xenial/gallery-app). Successfully built (yakkety/gallery-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Failed to build (yakkety/biometryd). Pending binary packages (vivid/biometryd). Successfully built (xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1979 Successfully built
<dobey> trainguards: can someone finalize https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 please?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-service)
<robru> dobey: package in unapproved queue would just be lost. You don't want to get a FFe?
<dobey> oh really?
<dobey> well i just want it to be approved. it's not new features
<dobey> i asked in #ubuntu-release but i guess everyone is busy/sleeping
<dobey> slangasek: ^^ could i maybe bug you to get pay-service through the unapproved queue?
<robru> dobey: yeah try to get them to approve it
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-datetime). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-session, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/li
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-session, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-session, xenial/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1973 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Failed to build (yakkety/biometryd). Successfully built (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1980 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 QA Signoff: N/A
<renatu> kenvandine, robru, what is the problem with this silo? https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963
<slangasek> renatu: same problem as dobey's, we're in beta freeze and as a result packages are getting trapped in the unapproved queue (including, apparently, packages that are on the phone images but on no others, which should not be)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Proposed pocket (yakkety/pay-service, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<slangasek> so, working on fixing these
<renatu> slangasek, ok thanks
<dobey> slangasek: some MIRs have been getting accepted, so that might have some role to play in that too
<dobey> robru: ok, pay-service got accepted through unapproved queue now. can we finalize 1869 now?
<slangasek> dobey: the packages I'm looking at are still in universe; and the auto-accept logic should be based on image seeds, not on main vs. universe
<slangasek> dobey: isn't "finalize" supposed to happen after migration to the release pocket?
<dobey> slangasek: generally yes, but in a bit of a rush :-/
<slangasek> to do what?
<robru> dobey is being impatient for some reason
<slangasek> because force bypassing this stuff breaks the CI workflow
<dobey> have to split off a separate branch to maintain for vivid in order to make some other changes in unity-scope-click (which is in that silo), for yakkety unity8 preview session
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/indicator-session, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application,
<robru> dobey: you know the branches are public prior to pushing to trunk right? Just fork the existing branch if that's all you need
<dobey> robru: i need to build a silo too and since the new changelog is missing from trunk...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1980 Pending binary packages
<robru> dobey: but if you're forking for vivid you can just grab from https://code.launchpad.net/~ci-train-bot then push it somewhere, that's your new trunk, nothing is missing
<dobey> robru: well i need to build the silo for yakkety. i guess i could grab and push that manually to trunk but then that's the same thing as just doing finalize, save that the silo will still be around for a bit.
<robru> slangasek: what say ye
<dobey> and it's an old silo. i know you want to get rid of them :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Proposed pocket (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/address-book-service). Release pocket (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/address-book-service, vivid/buteo-syncfw-qml, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-service, xenial/buteo-syncfw-qml, yakkety/buteo-syncfw-qml)
<slangasek> robru: it's robbing Peter to pay Paul to force-merge this stuff
<slangasek> we should get the package landed in yakkety release first
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app,
<dobey> i think requiring proposed migration is a bit wrong there anyway, since the upload is already done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully b
<robru> dobey: no, that's the point. We explicitly do not want you to fire-and-forget uploads into yakkety, if it gets stuck in proposed it's your responsibility to follow that up and fix whatever issues might happen
<dobey> robru: and how is branching from what's already been uploaded and making those changes, not the correct way to do that?
<robru> dobey: in exceptional cases, like a migration blocking the whole world, we can force finalize, but it's not an everyday thing
<dobey> i know it's not an every day thing
<robru> dobey: if you get stuck in proposed, the fix is to add a new branch to the ticket that fixes whatever the issue is, rebuild, retest, and republish
<dobey> anyway, that is not the situation here
<robru> Well, we don't know yet because you haven't even been in proposed long enough to show up in excuses
<dobey> unity-scope-click has been in there for 6 hours already
<dobey> and i already had to wait 18 hours for autopkgtests before i could even ask qa to look at it this morning
<robru> dobey: is this the one where QA forced it into the queue before autopkgtests were done? We explicitly don't run britney on tickets that are QA ready
<dobey> robru: no, known unity8 failures though. but asking QA to force it to ready was after the 18 hours
<robru> Hm
<dobey> i don't know what was going on with the other silo where it was showing running but then when i went to the autopkgtests running page, there was nothing running or in the queue at all.
<dobey> or why it would have taken 18+ hours to run the autopkgtests, because ubuntuone-credentials and unity-scope-click are not terribly slow. when unity8 is involved, i can understand why it takes forever, but still.
<dobey> anyway, yes i know force merging is not to be abused, and i wouldn't be asking if i didn't think it was necessary to do so.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1980 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
<dobey> ok, maybe i'll need to just cheat then
<robru> dobey: yeah if you force merge the branch yourself, you can build off it while the ticket keeps tracking the proposed migration anyway
<dobey> robru: oh does ci train bot not push a -xenial or -vivid branch when it creates the source packages?
<dobey> (in a triple landing silo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Proposed pocket (yakkety/pay-service). Release pocket (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<robru> dobey: nope, only the primary series gets pushed. the class that creates the secondary series isn't even aware of version control, it just copies the directory and runs sed on the changelog.
<dobey> oh, that's what happens if i cheat and push the changes to trunk myself...
<dobey> robru: ah ok
<robru> hm, I thought it would recognize that is the same commit, strange
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (vivid/indicator-datetime, xenial/indicator-datetime, yakkety/indicator-datetime). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vi
<robru> dobey: oh god did you push the branch from the wrong ticket?
<dobey> oh crap maybe
<dobey> fixing
<robru> dobey: what you pushed to trunk was 0.1.1+16.10.20160921.1-0ubuntu1 but the working branch from that ticket was 0.1.1+16.10.20160920.1-0ubuntu1
<robru> dobey: make sure you grab the right branch and just 'bzr push lp:unity-scope-click --overwrite'
<dobey> yeah i know how to fix it :)
<robru> if you try to merge it it'll freak out about the merge commit that it doesn't recognize
<robru> ok
<dobey> fixed
<dobey> robru: can you delete the vivid packages from silo 72 now? (or reconfig that ticket to be one of the magic new silos)
<dobey> robru: will bileto status "right" itself now with 61?
<robru> dobey: status updates every 20 minutes, it'll report what it finds on the next run.
<robru> dobey: what's wrong with 72? if you abandon and rebuild it'll make a new PPA
<dobey> ok, ~6 more minutes
<dobey> robru: nothing "wrong" with it. just dropping vivid from the targets
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1963 Release pocket
<robru> dobey: yeah just abandon and then rebuild the same ticket, it'll create a fresh PPA for you with no vivid package
<dobey> ok
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-app, xenial/sy
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Proposed pocket (yakkety/pay-service, yakkety/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click)
<dobey> well the QA bits are busted, but primary status is back
<dobey> ok, rebuilding new stuff, think i can finally go now. later
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-datetime, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/in
<robru> oh good
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/ind
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 QA Signoff: Approved
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (xenial/indicator-display). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, vivid/libindicator, xeni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Currently building (xenial/indicator-display). Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, v
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/libindicator, yakk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Proposed pocket (yakkety/pay-service). Release pocket (vivid/pay-service, vivid/unity-scope-click, xenial/pay-service, xenial/unity-scope-click, yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, v
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: Bileto temporarily disabling pending major rollout.
<robru> Bileto going offline in about 10 minutes, if anybody needs anything get in there quick!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indicator-application, vivid/indicator-bluetooth, vivid/indicator-datetime, vivid/in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 QA Signoff: Ready
<robru> ok nobody use bileto for now...
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1869 Release pocket
<robru> oh shit
 * Mirv reminds himself of not typing bileto url into browser
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 QA Signoff: Ready
<Mirv> or maybe it doesn't explode just by viewing anyway
<robru> Mirv: bileto.ubuntu.com is live but for some reason the redirect is broken
<robru> ah well queuebot switched over quick, thanks stgraber
<oSoMoN> ubuntu-qa: there are unity8 autopkgtest regressions in https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821, but they are clearly completely unrelated (and I guess they must affect other silos too), can you guys proceed with QA signoff?
<oSoMoN> as I suspected, other silos (like e.g. https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967) are also affected by the unity8 test regression
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: brand new bileto.ubuntu.com please ping robru with any issues
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- morphis, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1889 Successfully built
<Mirv> oSoMoN: yeah, we've been waiting for silo 78 to land for three weeks. it'd have a simple fix but all the other fixes keep on delaying landing it.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: so currently, as yakkety is green (the yakkety version of qtdeclarative requiring the U8 fixes is in proposed only), it's ok
<Mirv> oSoMoN: you can also search for "fail" (or "1 fail") in the failing logs, and if the only failing tests are two color comparison related, then it's ok
<Mirv> I'm not sure if really just that one fix should be landed separately instead of waiting for the big landing
<Mirv> robru: I clicked create ticket, stuff went grey and nothing happens
<robru> Mirv: sorry there was an issue with the db
<robru> Mirv: give it a sec, #webops is on ti
<Mirv> ok
<Mirv> since it seems the U8 landing will take some doing, I'm about to get a silo for just landing the color fixes to get rid of what oSoMoN faced
<robru> Mirv: ok try now?
<Mirv> robru: it seems working, the ticket was also created that stalled
<Mirv> ooh, 100GB size for silos!
<Mirv> that should be enough for Qt
<Mirv> (later)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1981 Preparing packages
<robru> Mirv: it seems I can set that to any value so let me know if 100G isn't enough ;-)
<robru> Mirv: I *assume* that they don't pre-allocate the space ;-D
<oSoMoN> Mirv, yup, I can confirm that the one failure is indeed two color comparisons
<robru> (meanwhile lp people are cursing me for pre-allocating 8 terabytes of space for 80 PPAs)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: For help with bileto, highlight "trainguards". For QA, "ubuntu-qa" | JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Bileto: https://bileto.ubuntu.com | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: brand new bileto.ubuntu.com please ping robru with any issues
<Saviq> robru, something wrong with the bileto tool http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23214671/
<Saviq> but https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636
<Saviq> suppose it's because it still uses "old-style" silo?
<robru> Saviq: oh, no, it's not following the redirect to bileto.ubuntu.com. fun times
<robru> Saviq: for now just hack the script, s/requests.ci-train/bileto/, I'll push an update shortly
<Saviq> robru, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1216 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1267 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- timo-jyrinki, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1476 Abandoning ticket
<robru> booooo, I wanted 1984
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Preparing packages
<Mirv> robru: on the plus side I got rid of all the old style PPAs now
<robru> Mirv: haha nice
<Mirv> since I thought you wouldn't enjoy my Qt 5.7 lingering for the next six months
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 Currently building (yakkety/sleepyhead). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Pending binary packages (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Currently building (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src, vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Dependency wait (vivid/qt3d-opensource-src, vivid/qttools-opensource-src). Failed to build (vivid/gsettings-qt). Needs building (vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocat
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1986 Pending binary packages
<robru> Saviq: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/1986/+packages just wait ten million years for the publisher
<Saviq> robru, ack, will do :)
<robru> Saviq: I'll copy it to phablet-team/tools as soon as the binaries appear
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1981 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Pending binary packages (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Currently building (vivid/qtwebkit-opensource-src, vivid/qtwebsockets-opensource-src, vivid/qtxmlpatterns-opensource-src, vivid/ubuntu-ui-toolkit). Dependency wait (vivid/qt3d-opensource-src, vivid/qtbase-opensource-src, vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer, yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Dependency wait (vivid/qt3d-opensource-src, vivid/qtbase-opensource-src, vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtpim-opensource-src, vivid/qtquick1-opensource-src, vivid/qtquickcont
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1982 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1981 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1821 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsensors-op
<robru> So... Sleepy
<Saviq> rvr, hey, first of all, thanks for digging into our silo so deep - I've popped the offending branch wrt. cursor changes from the silo
<Saviq> rvr, can you explain what you meant by "going back in the wizard and changing the layout doesn't work"? I've now gone through a few tests and split outbug #1626438 from #1611859 and filed #1626438 - the silo improves things, doesn't fix it all yet - but also doesn't regress anything AFAICT
<Saviq> bug #1626438 bug #1611859 bug #1626438
<ubot5`> bug 1626438 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard indicator doesn't update after unity8 wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626438
<ubot5`> bug 1611859 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout isn't applied in dash after wizard" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1611859
<Saviq> bug #1626438
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Currently building (yakkety/thumbnailer). Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer, yakkety/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Dependency wait (vivid/qt3d-opensource-src, vivid/qtbase-opensource-src, vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtpim-opensource-src, vivid/qtquick1-opensource-src, vivid/qtquickcont
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1984 Diff missing (yakkety/goldencheetah, yakkety/libqglviewer, yakkety/mudlet, yakkety/qwtplot3d, yakkety/yade). Failed to build (yakkety/bino, yakkety/ovito, yakkety/sleepyhead, yakkety/vite). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (yakkety/itksnap, yakkety/openscad, yakkety/sdrangelove, yakkety/tulip). Release pocket (yakkety/marble, yakkety/okteta)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard)
<rvr> Saviq: Hi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard)
<rvr> Saviq: So I'm a bit confused now about the keyboard layout status now. What's the expected behaviour with the building silo?
<Saviq> rvr, that when you select a layout in the wizard, the dash will have it applied
<rvr> Saviq: So it will be applied after the wizard is finished, right?
<Saviq> rvr, not the wizard itself yet, or wifi password prompt, for example (that'd be bug #1626435)
<ubot5`> bug 1626435 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Keyboard layout not applied on the shell" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626435
<Saviq> rvr, yes, straight after wizard, the dash has the layout applied
<Saviq> that is broken in current trunk
<Saviq> there's also bug #1626438 that adds to the confusion...
<ubot5`> bug 1626438 in indicator-keyboard (Ubuntu) "Keyboard indicator doesn't update after unity8 wizard" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626438
<Saviq> gah, the rebuilt unity8's been pending for an hour now :/
<rvr> Saviq: Ok
<rvr> Saviq: I'll recheck when the silo is ready
<Saviq> rvr, thanks, will let you know
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 Release pocket (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber). Successfully built (yakkety/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 Release pocket (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (yakkety/mediaplayer-app)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Currently building (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtpim-opensource-src, vivid/qtquick1-opensource-src, vivid/qtquickcontrols-o
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1986 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsensors-opensource-sr
<Mirv> Saviq: if it seems it will take longer than today for your silo, I've finally done https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1981 just in case
<Saviq> Mirv, I *hope* today's the day... but see #launchpad, my rebuilds are pending for 2h now :/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Currently building (vivid/qtbase-opensource-src). Dependency wait (vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtpim-opensource-src, vivid/qtquick1-opensource-src, vivid/qtquickcontrols-o
<Saviq> Mirv, ah, your fault ↑ :P
<Mirv> Saviq: no, no, not my fault ;) but yeah LP has been crazy for months, at times 2h+
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsensors-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensourc
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Dependency wait (vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtpim-opensource-src, vivid/qtquick1-opensource-src, vivid/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, vivid/qtscript-opensource-src, vivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1980 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Publishing packages
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Could you take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/ubuntu-settings-components/dep_on_right_uitk_package/+merge/306444 and do a quick review? ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: since not all changes from your old branch seem to have been applied to this project and there was still one transitional package dep left
<sil2100> Mirv: and this breaks xenial i386 builds currently
<Mirv> sil2100: robru: I can't find several silos' yakkety packages in any queue or archives, see for example https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974
<sil2100> (possibly yakkety too)
<sil2100> Mirv: hmmm
<sil2100> Mirv: maybe because of the freeze?
<Mirv> sil2100: done!
<sil2100> Mirv: slangasek said it's fine to publish things but maybe it wasn't?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, but they should be in queue
<Mirv> unapproved queue doesn't have those https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text= - and also bileto doesn't recognize them being anywhere
<sil2100> uh, creepy
<sil2100> hmmm
<Mirv> yep, it's good though that bileto does correctly tell us when stuff is not in queue or in yakkety
<Mirv> or it'd be of course even better if it notices that "I actually did copy it towards yakkety but uh oh it'd not anywhere"
<sil2100> Almost looks like the rsync didn't happen
<Mirv> it's
<Mirv> yeah, that's why I highlighted robert, maybe it's not related to freeze but to newest bileto changes
<sil2100> Maybe something got disabled on snakefruit?
<Mirv> possibly
<Mirv> _someone_ with access to snakefruit could take a look ;)
<sil2100> Or not changed to work with the new bileto environment
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Right
<sil2100> Let me try looking there in a minute
<Mirv> anyway, it's not urgent as the freeze is in effect anyway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1983 Dependency wait (vivid/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, vivid/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, vivid/qtfeedback-opensource-src, vivid/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, vivid/qtimageformats-opensource-src, vivid/qtlocation-opensource-src, vivid/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, vivid/qtpim-opensource-src, vivid/qtquick1-opensource-src, vivid/qtquickcontrols-opensource-src, vivid/qtscript-opensource-src, vivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsensors-opensource-sr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/thumbnailer). Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/storage-framework, 
<Saviq> trainguards, if you ask me https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 is stuck with this status
<Saviq> rvr, ↑ but it's ready - I've verified the two issues you had are gone
<Saviq> or rather, one of them is gone and the other is "not done yet"
<rvr> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> rvr, bileto looks broken, so :/
<Saviq> suppose we can reuse the original card https://trello.com/c/2phxzMgV/3639-1636-ubuntu-landing-078-ubuntu-settings-components-unity-api-ubuntu-system-settings-qtmir-unity-system-compositor-unity8-saviq
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Successfully built (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
<Mirv> Saviq: o_O ok, ok, it's good that QA can work on it. if nothing else we can publish manually when/if QA approves
<Saviq> Mirv, yeah, not sure we can do anything without robru, the build job failed with a traceback https://bileto.ubuntu.com/log/1636/build/67/
<Saviq> and no status job ran since
<Mirv> Saviq: robru'll be happy he has some work left to do for today too :)
<Saviq> I'm sure
<Saviq> especially since he's asleep now for what... more than 4h I guess!
<Saviq> nope, not yet
<Saviq> 8:15 UTC was his last message...
<rvr> Saviq: There are failed builds for arm64
<rvr> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-078/+packages
<Mirv> 4h sleep should be enough for everybody
<rvr> Do you know why?
<Mirv> rvr: Saviq: only xenial is still fully arm64 enabled unfortunately
<Mirv> when train says it's good (like it did say before with the same failures), that means there are no regressions compared to archives / overlays
<rvr> Mirv: Ack
<Mirv> rvr: you can double-check here too - no arm64 build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/8.14+16.10.20160831.3-0ubuntu1 (missing build dep)
<Mirv> and vivid won't ever be
<Mirv> webbrowser is still missing in yakkety
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/ubuntu-system-settings/devModeVisibility
<dobey> well now bileto is showing "-1 Error" everywhere :(
<kenvandine> dobey, go to bileto.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> that bit me too :/
<dobey> hmm, yeah, seems ok after a hard refresh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Preparing packages
<dobey> is terminal-app deb also in overlay?
<dobey> no :(
<dobey> popey: can we get the terminal-app deb builds into xenial overlay too?
<kenvandine> charles, sorry pal, i removed you indicator branch from my urfkill silo
<charles> kenvandine, no worries
<popey> dobey: I don't see why not, what's the process?
<dobey> popey: how was it added in yakkety? landing via ci train?
<popey> no, adding to the archive
<popey> bug 1626457 bug 1625074 and bug 1623845
<ubot5`> bug 1626457 in Ubuntu "[FFE] Ubuntu Terminal App request" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1626457
<ubot5`> bug 1625074 in Ubuntu Terminal App "[MIR] ubuntu-terminal-app" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1625074
<ubot5`> bug 1623845 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] ubuntu-terminal-app" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1623845
<rvr> Saviq: The trello bot moves the card to failed automatically
<Saviq> rvr, yeah I saw
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Currently building (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network)
<tedg> popey: No process, as much as someone with rights needs to push it or copy it in.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1985 Diff missing (yakkety/akonadi, yakkety/ciborium, yakkety/gcin, yakkety/gsettings-qt, yakkety/hime, yakkety/maliit-framework, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmultimedia-opensource-src, yakkety/qtpim-opensource-src, yakkety/qtscript-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsensors-opensource-src, yakkety/qtsvg-opensource-src, yakkety/qttools-opensource-s
<tedg> popey: But I'd really like that as well.
<popey> who has those rights?
<popey> do we need to wait till it hits yakkety?
<dobey> oh hmm
<tedg> No, and I guess anyone in https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service
<rvr> ChrisTownsend: Silo 1947 approved
<dobey> well no, it needs to be rebuilt, a straight copy is inappropriate
<ChrisTownsend> rvr: Awesome!  Thank you:)
<Saviq> rvr, but I suppose you have more authoritay than the bot? ;)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 QA Signoff: Approved
<rvr> Saviq: Welcome to our new bot overlords!
<Saviq> EXTERMINATE
<kenvandine> lol
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1987 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 yakkety/location-service: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~vicamo/location-service/gps-arm64
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 yakkety/indicator-sound: debdiff failed: see log for details
<charles> + dget --quiet --allow-unauthenticated --download-only ubuntu +archive primary +files indicator-sound 12.10.2+16.04.20160502.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<charles> curl: (22) The requested URL returned error: 502 Bad Gateway
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine). Successfully built (yakkety/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Currently building (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1986 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Currently building (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd). Failed to build (yakkety/biometryd)
<sil2100> Mirv: hey! Once tomorrow you find a spare moment, could you also review/approve this? https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/address-book-app/no_uitk_transitional/+merge/304623
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cicopy.log ah publishing is broken, sorry. copy manually for now
<sil2100> robru: ok!
<sil2100> robru: ah, forgot we have logs exported, need to write that down somewhere
 * sil2100 copies manually
<robru> sil2100: I filed an RT to get it fixed as there's no #webops vanguard atm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Preparing packages
<dobey> somebody tests my silo already
<robru> Saviq: ok so what's the deal with 1636? those packages are built and ready for qa? I'm not sure what to make of that error message, the only thing I can think to do is abandon & rebuild
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 Release pocket (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/libphonenumber)
<robru> sil2100: oh can you copy https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1986#audit_log manually to yakkety while you're at it?
<sil2100> robru: sure
<robru> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Just finishing those up now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indica
<sil2100> robru: should be done now
<robru> sil2100: thanks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Failed to build (yakkety/biometryd). Pending binary packages (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/media-hub, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Pending binary packages (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1986 Proposed pocket (yakkety/phablet-tools). Release pocket (vivid/phablet-tools, xenial/phablet-tools)
<robru> yay
<bzoltan> sil2100: robru: on 2016-08-04 the 14.04+16.04.20160804-0ubuntu1 version of the suru-icon-theme was released to xenial-updates. Would it be posible to copy that package to the stable overlay. Because the UITK depends on a minimal version and our PPA does not know the updates archive.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer
<robru> bzoltan: sil2100: i don't have a problem with that... any objections sil2100?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Pending binary packages (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1986 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard)
<sil2100> Oh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 Proposed pocket (yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Release pocket (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app)
<sil2100> bzoltan, robru: I thought that in the default setting, the given PPA depends on -updates and -security pockets
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages
<robru> Saviq: huh well I just got it to successfully diff, so that's something. no idea why this issue only affects your ticket. it is the largest ticket in the system but I don't see anything unusual about what it's doing.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built
<bzoltan> sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+recipebuild/1225714
<bzoltan> sil2100: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23216523/
<bzoltan> sil2100:  it happens in this PPA https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging
<bzoltan> sil2100: from the apt-cache putput to me it seems that the xenial's version is not enough and it does not see the updates
<robru> bzoltan: you should be able to edit the ppa dependencies to add xenial-updates
<bzoltan> robru: Let me try that
<bzoltan> robru: No items matched "xenial-updates".
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Failed to build (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
<robru> bzoltan: what are you looking at? eg here: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-078/+edit-dependencies it says whether to use just security, proposed, etc
<bzoltan> robru: I am looking this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+edit-dependencies
<sil2100> bzoltan: I would *suppose* that this means that -updates should be used, hmmm, would be strange if it didn't!
<robru> bzoltan: yeah, doesn't load for me. xenial-updates isn't a PPA, look at the first section of that page
<sil2100> cjwatson: hey! If a PPA has 'Default' Ubuntu dependencies, it means it should pull in from -updates, yes?
<cjwatson> sil2100: correct
<bzoltan> sil2100: robru: http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2016-09-22_19-27-18-8meTpX3a.1474561657.png
<sil2100> bzoltan: ^
<sil2100> bzoltan: it should just use -updates, as per what cjwatson says
<bzoltan> sil2100: I do beleive that is should :) my problem is that it does not
<sil2100> Let me check some of the logs
<cjwatson> That log says it's using -updates.
<bzoltan> sil2100: thanks, I trigger a new build... maybe it was a temporary issue
<cjwatson> The one linked from https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+recipebuild/1225714
<bzoltan> cjwatson: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ubuntu/staging/+recipebuild/1225714
<cjwatson> Yes, I'm aware of that
<sil2100> Get:20 http://ftpmaster.internal/ubuntu xenial-updates/restricted amd64 Packages [64 B]
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/libertine)
<sil2100> Indeed
<cjwatson> You've misread the error message
<cjwatson> "but it is not going to be installed" from apt means that the package in question is available but (in context) uninstallable
<sil2100> It's probably some dependency issue causing suru-icon-theme uninstallable
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Successfully built
<cjwatson> So it's not that "it does not see the updates", it's that it sees them and can't satisfy the dependencies from them
<bzoltan> cjwatson: ohh, correct
<cjwatson> apt generally doesn't provide much help as to why.  If it's still reproducible, the easiest way is normally to set up a matching environment with chdist and try to test-install things there.
<bzoltan> cjwatson: I do that, thanks
<cjwatson> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh marcustomlinson gary-wzl charles xavigarcia, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1791 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/keeper, yakkety/mcloud, yakkety/net-cpp, yakkety/storage-framework). Successfully built (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/keeper, vivid/mcloud, vivid/net-cpp, vivid/storage-framework, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Pending binary packages (vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/location-service, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1497 Release pocket (vivid/account-plugins, vivid/signon-plugin-oauth2, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/account-plugins, xenial/signon-plugin-oauth2, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/account-plugins, yakkety/signon-plugin-oauth2, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/biometryd). Successfully built (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scope-click). Successfully built (yakkety/unity-scope-click)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Currently building (yakkety/indicator-network). Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1976 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Preparing packages
<robru> Saviq: yeah sorry I'm completely stumped on those errors on your ticket, I've escalated it to webops
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- robru, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1986 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1866 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, vivid/indicator-transfer-buteo, vivid/libqofono, vivid/mediaplayer-app, vivid/sync-monitor, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas, xenial/indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/libqofono, xenial/mediaplayer-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Pending binary packages (vivid/mediaplayer-app, xenial/mediaplayer-app, yakkety/mediaplayer-app). Successfully built (vivid/media-hub, xenial/media-hub, yakkety/media-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/hud, vivid/indica
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1989 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1989 yakkety/telephony-service: Failed to commit https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/telephony-service/debug_sms_notifications. You must supply either a Commit Message on your MP, or a custom debian/changelog entry
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1989 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network)
<dobey> any QA people around?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/biometryd). Successfully built (vivid/biometryd, xenial/biometryd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Currently building (vivid/indicator-network). Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1989 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, vivid/libindicator, xenial/indicator-display, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1989 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tedg seb128 pitti laney charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1710 Dependency wait (yakkety/indicator-bluetooth, yakkety/indicator-keyboard, yakkety/indicator-power, yakkety/indicator-sound). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/indicator-session). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/libindicator, xenial/libindicator, yakkety/libindicator). Successfully built (vivid/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (xenial/indicator-network, yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
<charles> trainguards, are there any known issues with tests running in the silos today?
<charles> trainguards, I'm trying to land what's essentially a one-line change in indicator-network and am getting a serious of seemingly unrelated test failures, all inconsistent from run to run
<robru> charles: no, why? known issues: publishing tickets is broken, and extremely large tickets occaisionally explode the db
<robru> charles: which ticket?
<charles> maybe this actually is an issue with indicator-network, it's not really a codebase that I've worked on much. But it seems strange so I thought I'd ask
<robru> charles: I'm not familiar with indicator-network either
<charles> robru, 1988
<charles> the odd thing is between runs that it's different tests failing each time
<charles> I've now disabled 7 tests in the exploratory branch and the latest run hit two more failures
<charles> I'm not saying that it's not indicator-network, mind. Just wanted to make sure I didn't bang my head against that wall if there were known issues in the silos
<dobey> yay threads!
<robru> charles: I'm not aware of any issues, silos are just regular PPAs like any other (ok, with more arches and real hardware). I would recommend asking indicator-network devs to inspect the test failures, and if they can't figure it out, escalate to LP people like colin watson or william grant
<charles> robru, ack
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1921 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 Successfully built
<dobey> charles: those test failures only happen on xenial/yakkety right, not on vivid?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Too many merge targets: lp:indicator-display, lp:indicator-display/15.10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 yakkety/indicator-display: Failed to merge https://code.launchpad.net/~charlesk/indicator-display/adbd-client-test-failure
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Failed to build (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (yakkety/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1990 Failed to build (yakkety/indicator-display). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-display, xenial/indicator-display)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1981 QA Signoff: Ready
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-23
<rvr> robru: ping
<robru> rvr: pong
<rvr> robru: Hi
<robru> rvr: hi
<rvr> robru: I want to approve ticket 1636
<robru> rvr: yes, I've been trying to figure out whats wrong with that one all day, I've escalated it to #webops but they're a bit busy
<rvr> robru: I see
<robru> rvr: the status job runs fine but when it tries to save the results in the db, it just explodes. no other tickets are doing this, it seems to be a postgres bug of some kind.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 QA Signoff: Approved
<robru> although I just approved it ^ ;-)
<rvr> robru: Weirdd
<rvr> robru: Wee
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Successfully built
<robru> Hot diggity!
<robru> rvr: Saviq: ok that issue is fixed, problem was new xenial Postgres charm had a relatively low timeout on connections (15m) so any job taking longer than that would get disconnected. Increased the timeout and now everything is fine
<robru> Any core devs around: please publish 1636
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 QA Signoff: Required
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp). Pending binary packages (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1703 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/persistent-cache-cpp). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/persistent-cache-cpp, vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/persistent-cache-cpp, xenial/thumbnailer)
<bzoltan> rvr: jibel: Good morning, it is Friday. The 5th day that our UITK landing is blocked by the unity8 autopkg tests what were ignored on the last two UITK landings. My silo is ready for testing since Monday. I cannot do anything about that u8 issue. It is a known and fixed issue. I have 20+ more MRs in out staging what I can not release because of this pending release.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/thumbnailer). Pending binary packages (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Pending binary packages
<Mirv> robru: I wonder why https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/active%3Fsiloname=078#audit_log says "Successfully built" _after_ QA approval even though it wasn't rebuilt
<robru> Mirv: because status job has been broken since the new deploy. QA verified while the ticket wasn't updating, then QA pinged me, I got it all fixed up
<Mirv> robru: thank you :) I'll publish it then
<robru> Mirv: thanks!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1981 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Pending binary packages (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer, xenial/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1895 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/address-book-app, vivid/location-service, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/address-book-app, xenial/location-service, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/address-book-app, yakkety/location-service)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1968 Failed to build (xenial/thumbnailer). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/thumbnailer). Successfully built (vivid/thumbnailer)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Pending binary packages
<Saviq> robru, rvr, w00t, what a nice morning surprise :)
<robru> Cheers!
<robru> Saviq: oh, unapproved queue though, grumble
<Saviq> yeah
<robru> Saviq: none of those are seeded in ubuntu desktop are they? Ping #ubuntu-release to wave those through
<Saviq> robru, not yet, will do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Preparing packages
<Mirv> Saviq: yeah I was happy to find out my silo was unneeded :)
<Mirv> Saviq: just a small alert that unity-system-compositor and ubuntu-settings-components did get through automaticaly, hopefully that's doing no harm
<Saviq> Mirv, nope, should be fine
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- michi jamesh, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1991 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 REJECTED queue (yakkety/libphonenumber). Release pocket (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1947 REJECTED queue (yakkety/libertine). Release pocket (vivid/libertine, xenial/libertine)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Pending binary packages (vivid/account-plugins, xenial/account-plugins). Successfully built (yakkety/account-plugins)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 Successfully built
<jibel> Mirv, 1981 is not needed anymore
<jibel> ?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 QA Signoff: N/A
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
<Mirv> jibel: yes, that's what I commented on trelo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Diff missing (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, y
<sil2100> rvr: hey! How's testing silo 1967 going?
<rvr> sil2100: Hey. I will
<rvr> sil2100: I installed it last night, but haven't started yet to do the actual verification
<sil2100> rvr: ah, ok, thanks ;) Will be keeping an eye out on the trello card then
<rvr> I'll do it in a moment, I was verifying something with kvm and unity8
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Pending binary packages (xenial/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Pending binary packages (yakkety/unity-scopes-api). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Pending binary packages (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Ready to build (vivid/unity8, xenial/unity8, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8)
<michi> Mirv: ping
<michi> Are you OK with my response on the thumbnailer bug report?
<michi> I really think we are asking for trouble if we leave the tests on.
<michi> They’ll fail randomly depending on how loaded the build machines are.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1949 Diff missing (yakkety/qtdeclarative-opensource-src). Failed to build (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src). Ready to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src, xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src, xenial/qtdeclarative-opensource-src-gles, xenial/qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtdeclarative-
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components, yakkety/unity-system-compos
<jgdx> trainguards: hey, the bileto tool seems broken. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23219825/ then hangs
<jgdx> or maybe I need landing-<num>
<jgdx> well, then I get invalid ticket number, so no to that
<Mirv> jgdx: have you upgrade, do you have 20160922 version of the tool?
<jgdx> Mirv, 0913. Okay, I'll upgarde.
<jgdx> thanks
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: sil2100: Hey guys!  Maybe one of you can help me figure out why libertine in silo-1947 was rejected for Yakkety?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1993 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-settings-components). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8)
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: it doesn't seem rejected, still in unapproved queue so needs archive admin to let it in: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+queue?queue_state=1&queue_text=
<Mirv> hmm, why bileto says it's rejected
<Mirv> ChrisTownsend: it says 20h ago for the one in unapproved, and 14h ago for the one in rejected, maybe the duplicate one was just rejected
<ChrisTownsend> Mirv: Yeah, I think there was a duplicate one.  But I have no idea why there was a duplicate one and Bileto had me freaking out:)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1943 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
<dobey> Mirv: hi, can you publish 1802 please? the failed autopkgtests in unity8 are the known color tests issues on xenial. they passed on yakkety.
<dobey> (and needs packaging ack)
<Mirv> dobey: ok looks like not requiring QA since a dep add only
<dobey> Mirv: it's yakkety+xenial only, which is why bileto set it to N/A for QA
<Mirv> dobey: yeah I already noticed I looked at 1882, not 1802 :)
<dobey> :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Publishing packages
<dobey> thanks Mirv
<Mirv> np
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1977 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity-scope-click). Release pocket (xenial/unity-scope-click)
<kenvandine> Saviq, do we expect unity8 autopkgtests to pass on xenial now?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1977 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity8-desktop-session). Release pocket (xenial/unity8-desktop-session)
<kenvandine> passes on yakkety and vivid though :)
<kenvandine> Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/static/britney/1966/xenial/excuses.html
<dobey> kenvandine: i think yes, if they run now. those were run yesterday afternoon it looks like, so still would have failed
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> dobey, thx, i'll retry
<dobey> i just wish they would run faster
<dobey> waiting a whole day for autopkgtests to run, really sucks
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
<sil2100> rvr: hey! Any news on the unity-scope-api silo? :)
<rvr> sil2100: On it, haven't finished
<rvr> sil2100: I was checking the issue with "Keyboard Layout"
<rvr> sil2100: Still not translated
<rvr> sil2100: indicator-keyboard is not yet included in the language pack, it seems ?
<sil2100> Let me check
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ssweeny tvoss vicamo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1922 QA Signoff: Ready
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> rvr: you're right, let me dig into that
<sil2100> Damn, ok, let me fix this and do a respin to see if that helps
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Pending binary packages (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bregma, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1977 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/indicator-network). Successfully built (vivid/indicator-network, xenial/indicator-network)
<Saviq> kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636
<kenvandine> Saviq, busted publish?
<Saviq> kenvandine, we've been asking for the things to be pushed through UNAPPROVED whole day :/
<kenvandine> oh that
<kenvandine> :/
<sil2100> Yeah, I'd like that silo to be finalized finally as well
<sil2100> Since I need to release a quick packaging-fix to ubuntu-settings-components
<rvr> sil2100: Almost done
<rvr> sil2100: I'm checking something about YouTube
<sil2100> rvr: \o/ thanks!
<sil2100> rvr: (just so you know, the silo I mentioned just a few lines above is a different silo)
<sil2100> Since I know you're testing the scopes-api one so I know it'll be done
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Currently building (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<sil2100> rvr: thanks again!
<rvr> sil2100: You're welcome!
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- marcustomlinson, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1967 Release pocket (vivid/unity-scopes-api, vivid/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/unity-scopes-shell). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/unity-scopes-shell)
<robru> sil2100: kenvandine: Saviq: don't forget, force finalize will lose packages in queues. It's only safe on packages in pockets
<robru> sil2100: Mirv: should I switch triples to publish to yakkety overlay?
<rvr> ssweeny: Please, approve the merge proposals in silo 1922
<rvr> Mirv: 1981 approved
<rvr> Mirv: If not needed, delete it :D
<dobey> rvr: can you do 1946 quickly? it's a critical fix needed for yakkety/xenial
<rvr> dobey: A bit late for today, sorry
<rvr> I'll do it on Monday morning
<dobey> rvr: are you really the only one doing silo testing now?
<rvr> dobey: Yes
<dobey> :(
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Failed to build (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
<robru> slangasek: any love to push https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 through unapproved?
<slangasek> robru: looking
<robru> thanks
<slangasek> robru: accepted
<robru> Saviq: ^ yay ;-)
<robru> morphis: hi, is https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1632#audit_log still needed? no activity since july 5th
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- andreas-pokorny, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1933 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Failed to build (vivid/mir, xenial/mir, xenial/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/mir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity-system-compositor, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth alex-abreu, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1639 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1966 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mterry, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1550 Bad merges (yakkety/unity8). Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/unity-system-compositor). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings). Successfully built (vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity-api, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/u
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1994 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bzoltan, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1948 QA Signoff: Ready
<bzoltan> queuebot: finally :)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1814 Release pocket (xenial/unity-scopes-api, xenial/zeromq3, xenial/zmqpp). UNAPPROVED queue (yakkety/unity-scopes-api, yakkety/zeromq3, yakkety/zmqpp)
<dobey> robru: oh nice. all the field labels disappeared on bileto...
<robru> Blargh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Dependency wait (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8)
<robru> dobey: ok fixed, thanks
<dobey> np
<dobey> robru: thank *you* :)
<robru> heh
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1994 Preparing packages
<robru> nice, the number of new-style PPA names is exactly equal to the number of old style.
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Pending binary packages (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src). Successfully built (xenial/qtbase-opensource-src-gles, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src, yakkety/qtbase-opensource-src-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Mirv, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1960 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Pending binary packages (yakkety/qtmir). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1826 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1974 Proposed pocket (yakkety/ubuntu-keyboard). Release pocket (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1975 Proposed pocket (yakkety/libphonenumber). Release pocket (vivid/libphonenumber, xenial/libphonenumber)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1675 Destination version missing from changelog (yakkety/qtmir). Needs rebuild due to new commits (yakkety/unity8). Successfully built (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir-gles)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1978 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 Successfully built
<charles> yay
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-09-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1992 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- charles, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1988 QA Signoff: Ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/ubuntu-system-settings, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/un
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Proposed pocket (yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-gles, yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/un
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dobey, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1802 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1636 Proposed pocket (yakkety/unity8). Release pocket (vivid/qtmir, vivid/qtmir-gles, vivid/ubuntu-settings-components, vivid/ubuntu-system-settings, vivid/unity-api, vivid/unity-system-compositor, vivid/unity8, xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/ubuntu-settings-components, xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity-system-compositor, xenial/unity8, yakkety/qtmir, yakkety/qtmir-
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2960 You must add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev to continue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2960 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux). Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2848 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2961 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux). Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2961 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux). Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux). Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2962 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2962 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2962 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Publish failed: Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2963 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Diff missing (artful/gnome-builder). Failed to build (artful/clutter-1.0). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libdazzle)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2939 Diff missing (artful/gnome-builder). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (artful/clutter-1.0). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/libdazzle)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2963 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2963 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2958 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2964 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2964 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Publish failed: Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 zesty/ubuntu-themes: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/nux, artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2966 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2966 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2966 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967 Ready to build (artful/unity-settings-daemon). Successfully built (artful/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967 Pending binary packages (artful/unity-settings-daemon). Successfully built (artful/gsettings-ubuntu-touch-schemas)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2967 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2968 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2968 Needs rebuild due to burned version number
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Currently building (artful/nux). Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Pending binary packages (artful/nux). Successfully built (artful/compiz)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-09-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2965 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2892 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/compiz, artful/nux)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2969 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/almanah, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/plasma-framework). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconfig, eoan/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/almanah, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gnome-shell-extension-desk
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3805 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/kio, eoan/plasma-framework). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconf
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-17
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/almanah, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settings-daemon, eoan/gnome-shell, eoan/gn
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3750 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/mutter). Ready to build (bionic/gnome-initial-setup)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-18
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3806 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3807 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3806 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3806 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3807 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-19
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/almanah, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnome-panel, eoan/gnome-session, eoan/gnome-settin
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3808 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3808 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3808 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3808 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3808 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/almanah, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan/gnome-initial-setup, eoan/gnom
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3808 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/almanah, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan/gnome-in
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-20
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3803 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3809 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3809 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3809 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Proposed pocket (eoan/breezy). Successfully built (eoan/breezy-debian, eoan/bzr, eoan/bzr-builddeb, eoan/bzr-email, eoan/bzr-fastimport, eoan/bzr-git, eoan/bzr-stats, eoan/bzr-upload, eoan/bzrtools)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-21
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3789 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/systemd). Ready to build (eoan/iptables)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3797 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3801 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3811 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3811 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3811 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3812 QA Signoff: Approved
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3812 QA Signoff:
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3812 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3812 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3762 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/almanah, eoan/budgie-desktop, eoan/cheese, eoan/eog, eoan/evolution, eoan/evolution-data-server, eoan/evolution-ews, eoan/evolution-indicator, eoan/evolution-rss, eoan/gdm3, eoan/gnome-calendar, eoan/gnome-clocks, eoan/gnome-contacts, eoan/gnome-control-center, eoan/gnome-documents, eoan/gnome-flashback, eoan/gnome-font-viewer, eoan/gnome-in
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3812 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3812 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3811 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- seb128, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3811 Merging branches
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-09-22
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3810 Release pocket (eoan/breezy). Successfully built (eoan/breezy-debian, eoan/bzr, eoan/bzr-builddeb, eoan/bzr-email, eoan/bzr-fastimport, eoan/bzr-git, eoan/bzr-stats, eoan/bzr-upload, eoan/bzrtools)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3804 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/baloo-kf5, eoan/kio, eoan/plasma-framework). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/attica-kf5, eoan/bluez-qt, eoan/breeze-icons, eoan/extra-cmake-modules, eoan/frameworkintegration, eoan/kactivities-kf5, eoan/kactivities-stats, eoan/kapidox, eoan/karchive, eoan/kauth, eoan/kbookmarks, eoan/kcmutils, eoan/kcodecs, eoan/kcompletion, eoan/kconf
